# Sponsors are dropping rush.



## uscitizen

Hoora!


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YriSB0nwzgw&feature=related]"Right-wing SLUT!" MSNBC&#39;s Ed Schultz suspended for Laura Ingraham insult - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

Yeah...right...


----------



## uscitizen

And Rush is not suspended?  Why?
Ever see me defend Ed Shultz?  Heck I have never even seen the guy on TV.

Righties are defending Rush though.


----------



## Sallow

mudwhistle said:


> "Right-wing SLUT!" MSNBC's Ed Schultz suspended for Laura Ingraham insult - YouTube



Ed was suspended for that one.

How about Rush? Oh yeah..he was fired for his racist comments when he had his dream sports casting job.


----------



## Conservative

Who gives a shit about Rush? Not me.

In facts, the vast majority of threads about Rush, are started by left leaning posters.


----------



## 007

Name one sponsor that's dropped Limbaugh.


----------



## Meister

One sponser leaves, another one fills the void.
Ain't America a wonderful place......for now?


----------



## Warrior102

uscitizen said:


> Hoora!



Why don't you jerk off in private


----------



## 007

Pale Rider said:


> Name one sponsor that's dropped Limbaugh.



Just what I thought...


----------



## Meister

uscitizen said:


> Hoora!



Have you ever noticed with that red neck sport called NASCAR, that car sponsors are always leaving....but they always race 43 cars?  weird, huh?


----------



## konradv

Pale Rider said:


> Name one sponsor that's dropped Limbaugh.



How about three/four?  Title says three, but article mentions four!  

3 sponsors drop Limbaugh as backlash against him grows - Utica, NY - The Observer-Dispatch, Utica, New York


----------



## mudwhistle

uscitizen said:


> And Rush is not suspended?  Why?
> Ever see me defend Ed Shultz?  Heck I have never even seen the guy on TV.
> 
> Righties are defending Rush though.



Rush owns the program he works in. He can't suspend himself. 

He can be driven off the air, but that wouldn't be a punishment to fit the crime. 

I think an apology would suffice. 

It worked for Ed Schultz.


----------



## 007

Meister said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoora!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever noticed with that red neck sport called NASCAR, that car sponsors are always leaving....but they always race 43 cars?  weird, huh?
Click to expand...


I also notice how all these claims of sponsors leaving can never be proven.

Liberals... bunch of damn, slimy liars.


----------



## Warrior102

Rush is loving every minute of it!!!
I am sure him and his $350 million in net worth give two shits about sleep number mattresses


----------



## 007

konradv said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one sponsor that's dropped Limbaugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about three/four?  Title says three, but article mentions four!
> 
> 3 sponsors drop Limbaugh as backlash against him grows - Utica, NY - The Observer-Dispatch, Utica, New York
Click to expand...


At least somebody did their homework before they started stroking themselves.

Just like Meister said, some leave, some sign up. My bet is there's been sponsors wanting to get an ad on the Rush Limbaugh show for decades and they couldn't because there was a waiting list. So a few spots just opened up. Good for them.


----------



## HUGGY

Warrior102 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoora!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you jerk off in private
Click to expand...


Why don't you keep your homosexual fantasies private?


----------



## The T

uscitizen said:


> And* Rush is not suspended*? Why?
> Ever see me defend Ed Shultz? Heck I have never even seen the guy on TV.
> 
> Righties are defending Rush though.


 Rush OWNS the enterprise.


----------



## Peach

Warrior102 said:


> Rush is loving every minute of it!!!
> I am sure him and his $350 million in net worth give two shits about sleep number mattresses


He pushed Breitbart out of the headlines; yes, he is probably THRILLED.


----------



## Peach

Peach said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is loving every minute of it!!!
> I am sure him and his $350 million in net worth give two shits about sleep number mattresses
> 
> 
> 
> He pushed Breitbart out of the headlines; yes, he is probably THRILLED.
Click to expand...

Ray Pohlman, spokesman for AutoZone, said the company had never advertised with Limbaugh and was working with its media buyers to find out if any ads did air. "If a commercial ran, it was in error," he said. "We're running it down."
"We have not advertised on Rush Limbaugh's radio program in over five years," Life Quotes spokeswoman Michelle Matlock said via email.  
"We are actually not an active advertiser on the program and currently have no plans to sponsor it in the future," Megan Greuling, spokeswoman for Lending Tree, said via email. 
**************************************************
I read Quicken Loans may drop him also. Most are just DENYING any association.


----------



## beagle9

uscitizen said:


> And Rush is not suspended?  Why?
> Ever see me defend Ed Shultz?  Heck I have never even seen the guy on TV.
> 
> Righties are defending Rush though.


Think about what your defending here, or trying to defend.. The leftist has a woman to testify that she was going broke over having to buy contraception for herself, so she wants us to pay for her contraception now, and then she gives a number as to how much it was costing her wildly enough. The cost said it all...

Obama and crew, in trying to distract now from the issue surrounding the whole contraception and abortion thingy/issue, where as it will be forced upon insurance companies (against their will) to pay for such idiocy, must have staged this extra event to try and not let the original one bury them in their idiocy (hoping to make a better point with this woman somehow I guess), by suggesting that it is a womans health issue (ABORTION) now deemed as a womans health issue, as according to the top health lady now ? 

Well it didn't work if that is what all this is !

Rush is safe on this one.. The left are the idiots for this side show currently going on..


----------



## Katzndogz

Now I just HAVE to listen to his show to see who really dropped and who took their place, or if all of it was just another liberal lie.


----------



## Meister

Basically, this is much to do about nothing.


----------



## beagle9

mudwhistle said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Rush is not suspended?  Why?
> Ever see me defend Ed Shultz?  Heck I have never even seen the guy on TV.
> 
> Righties are defending Rush though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush owns the program he works in. He can't suspend himself.
> 
> He can be driven off the air, but that wouldn't be a punishment to fit the crime.
> 
> I think an apology would suffice.
> 
> It worked for Ed Schultz.
Click to expand...

Nah the left don't want no apology, they just want *Howard Stern *to take his place, then they would really be happy.. Rush needs no apology with this issue, because he was right to question the numbers this woman had trumped up, in order to make a point that was trumped up or pumped up by the left.


----------



## konradv

HUGGY said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoora!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you jerk off in private
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you keep your homosexual fantasies private?
Click to expand...


DADT


----------



## konradv

Pale Rider said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one sponsor that's dropped Limbaugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about three/four?  Title says three, but article mentions four!
> 
> 3 sponsors drop Limbaugh as backlash against him grows - Utica, NY - The Observer-Dispatch, Utica, New York
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least somebody did their homework before they started stroking themselves.
> 
> Just like Meister said, some leave, some sign up. My bet is there's been sponsors wanting to get an ad on the Rush Limbaugh show for decades and they couldn't because there was a waiting list. So a few spots just opened up. Good for them.
Click to expand...


They may not be so eager, if he keeps shitting on the brand.


----------



## beagle9

Peach said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is loving every minute of it!!!
> I am sure him and his $350 million in net worth give two shits about sleep number mattresses
> 
> 
> 
> He pushed Breitbart out of the headlines; yes, he is probably THRILLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ray Pohlman, spokesman for AutoZone, said the company had never advertised with Limbaugh and was working with its media buyers to find out if any ads did air. "If a commercial ran, it was in error," he said. "We're running it down."
> "We have not advertised on Rush Limbaugh's radio program in over five years," Life Quotes spokeswoman Michelle Matlock said via email.
> "We are actually not an active advertiser on the program and currently have no plans to sponsor it in the future," Megan Greuling, spokeswoman for Lending Tree, said via email.
> **************************************************
> I read Quicken Loans may drop him also. Most are just DENYING any association.
Click to expand...

Good, because I am also taking notes of those who oppose Rush on this issue, and I am boycotting them afterwards, so now lets see who begins to sqeal like a pig now in all of this mess next.. Corporations who let their left leanings be knownst to us, is just brilliant idiocy on their parts, and so me and many others, will now collect on it all by no longer foolishly doing business with them.

A vote with ones wallet is the strongest voice & vote in the world.. Trust me it works too !


----------



## Wry Catcher

Conservative said:


> Who gives a shit about Rush? Not me.
> 
> In facts, the vast majority of threads about Rush, are started by left leaning posters.



Apparently right leaning Republican Pols give more than a shit about Limbaugh; whenever they stray from the right wing dogma they've felt the need to apologize to the fat man.

Yet that may change, it seems the self righteous bigot really stepped in it with his comments this week, putting the gender war once again front and center in the national debate.  Most Americans have forgotten the full press attack by the Republican Party to defeat the Equal Rights Amendment to the Constitution; it is obvious the misogynists in the 'big tent' are still working to keep women as second class citizens.


----------



## Warrior102

Rush is loving every minute of this Lib-turds. 
Keep giving him the attention he deserves.... 

and the millions he's worth!!


----------



## Peach

Wry Catcher said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit about Rush? Not me.
> 
> In facts, the vast majority of threads about Rush, are started by left leaning posters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently right leaning Republican Pols give more than a shit about Limbaugh; whenever they stray from the right wing dogma they've felt the need to apologize to the fat man.
> 
> Yet that may change, it seems the self righteous bigot really stepped in it with his comments this week, putting the gender war once again front and center in the national debate.  Most Americans have forgotten the full press attack by the Republican Party to defeat the Equal Rights Amendment to the Constitution; it is obvious the misogynists in the 'big tent' are still working to keep women as second class citizens.
Click to expand...

He will find sponsors. Lots of hate to spare in the world.


----------



## tinydancer

Wow. You lefties must be terrified of your internal polling data. 

Republicans haven't even picked their candidate yet and you are freaking out over Rush and contraception at this point in the game? Oh too funny.

Grab yourselves some huggies.


----------



## beagle9

Hey liberals (aside from all this Rush bashing), was the woman right or wrong for wanting us to pay for her contraception, and were the numbers that she claimed in which was making her go broke "accurate" in your thinking ?


----------



## The T

tinydancer said:


> Wow. You lefties must be terrified of your internal polling data.
> 
> Republicans haven't even picked their candidate yet and you are freaking out over Rush and contraception at this point in the game? Oh too funny.
> 
> Grab yourselves some huggies.


 Rush called them out on thier attempt at changing the game.

They can't stand it when we're on to them.


----------



## tinydancer

Peach said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit about Rush? Not me.
> 
> In facts, the vast majority of threads about Rush, are started by left leaning posters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently right leaning Republican Pols give more than a shit about Limbaugh; whenever they stray from the right wing dogma they've felt the need to apologize to the fat man.
> 
> Yet that may change, it seems the self righteous bigot really stepped in it with his comments this week, putting the gender war once again front and center in the national debate.  Most Americans have forgotten the full press attack by the Republican Party to defeat the Equal Rights Amendment to the Constitution; it is obvious the misogynists in the 'big tent' are still working to keep women as second class citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He will find sponsors. Lots of hate to spare in the world.
Click to expand...


To mock someone because they expect taxpayers to pick up the dime every time they are getting laid is now "hate" speech?


----------



## beagle9

Hey liberals, should abortion be used to slow the population down in your thinking (i.e. wow your 4 months pregnant (?) well you can't have that thing, you have to get that thing aborted or the earth will explode), because this was inferred at the meeting by some (or) should it only be used in cases of incest, rape, molestation, a womans life on the line medically (very rare these days), you know stuff like that ????????????

Come on now, let us all know what or how you really think........


----------



## tinydancer

The T said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. You lefties must be terrified of your internal polling data.
> 
> Republicans haven't even picked their candidate yet and you are freaking out over Rush and contraception at this point in the game? Oh too funny.
> 
> Grab yourselves some huggies.
> 
> 
> 
> Rush called them out on thier attempt at changing the game.
> 
> They can't stand it when we're on to them.
Click to expand...




I never thought I'd see the day in my lifetime to watch lefties play the "contraception card".

It's getting funnier by the minute. Although supporting the notion of liberals not being able to replicate does have its plus side.


----------



## beagle9

"Replicate" is the appropriate word for them, because they love all that cloning, playing with genetics and stuff, and this other than doing it the old fashion way in order to reproduce instead....LOL


----------



## Intense

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Right-wing SLUT!" MSNBC's Ed Schultz suspended for Laura Ingraham insult - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed was suspended for that one.
> 
> How about Rush? Oh yeah..he was fired for his racist comments when he had his dream sports casting job.
Click to expand...


No. He was let go because of the rabid attacks on him, for being who he is. You cannot handle your own non success any better than you can handle his great success.


----------



## mudwhistle

beagle9 said:


> "Replicate" is the appropriate word for them, because they love all that cloning, playing with genetics and stuff, and this other than doing it the old fashion way in order to reproduce instead....LOL



The Left doesn't reproduce like other political groups. They have to indoctrinate.


----------



## Intense

mudwhistle said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Replicate" is the appropriate word for them, because they love all that cloning, playing with genetics and stuff, and this other than doing it the old fashion way in order to reproduce instead....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left doesn't reproduce like other political groups. They have to indoctrinate.
Click to expand...


Subjugate.


----------



## uscitizen

Conservative said:


> Who gives a shit about Rush? Not me.
> 
> In facts, the vast majority of threads about Rush, are started by left leaning posters.



Maybe not you, but someone posted that he has 20 million listeners.
I am sure that most of them are right wingers.


----------



## California Girl

Conservative said:


> Who gives a shit about Rush? Not me.
> 
> In facts, the vast majority of threads about Rush, are started by left leaning posters.



I've never listened to his show... individual choice and all that. The left do seem to have a bug up the butt over him though.... and that is funny.


----------



## mudwhistle

uscitizen said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit about Rush? Not me.
> 
> In facts, the vast majority of threads about Rush, are started by left leaning posters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not you, but someone posted that he has 20 million listeners.
> *I am sure that most of them are right wingers.*
Click to expand...


No fucken shit??????

And it's 25 million.


----------



## uscitizen

Funny how none of the right care about Rush but rush to defend or belittle his critics


----------



## Peach

tinydancer said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently right leaning Republican Pols give more than a shit about Limbaugh; whenever they stray from the right wing dogma they've felt the need to apologize to the fat man.
> 
> Yet that may change, it seems the self righteous bigot really stepped in it with his comments this week, putting the gender war once again front and center in the national debate.  Most Americans have forgotten the full press attack by the Republican Party to defeat the Equal Rights Amendment to the Constitution; it is obvious the misogynists in the 'big tent' are still working to keep women as second class citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> He will find sponsors. Lots of hate to spare in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To mock someone because they expect taxpayers to pick up the dime every time they are getting laid is now "hate" speech?
Click to expand...

Referring to Rush in general; he is funny, SOMETIMES, but he also has the so called DITTO HEADS. Hate does flow from EVERY angle of the political specter. NIXON got enough to last an eternity.


----------



## Dot Com

uscitizen said:


> Funny how none of the right care about Rush but rush to defend or belittle his critics



It is quite telling isn't it  oxyRush


----------



## tinydancer

What is so funny about this "non issue" issue is that it's being played again. 

Now we are coming (no pun intended) to the point where people actually are demanding birth control and you are one heartless mother trucker if you don't want your tax dollars supporting a co-eds sex life rather than fixing highways.

Where's that violin smilie?


----------



## uscitizen

We need more unwed mothers in America.  We only have about 40% now among whites.


----------



## whitehall

Wait until November to see if sponsors drop Barry.


----------



## whitehall

You have the entire liberal media in Barry's pocket and the left is desperate about a voice on the radio. Dan Rather still makes a good living giving speeches even though he came close to treason by promoting forged documents to try to influence an election. We have an administration that is apparently campaigning on free birth control for college co-eds and the left his hysterical about Rush Limbaugh? Give me a break lefties. Your fake outrage is stupid.


----------



## Sarah G

Intense said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Right-wing SLUT!" MSNBC's Ed Schultz suspended for Laura Ingraham insult - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed was suspended for that one.
> 
> How about Rush? Oh yeah..he was fired for his racist comments when he had his dream sports casting job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. He was let go because of the rabid attacks on him, for being who he is. You cannot handle your own non success any better than you can handle *his great success*.
Click to expand...


Yep, he's made a lot of money off the backs of his listeners.  Trouble is, the Left is using his hate speech to get women, Indes and swing votes to turn against Republicans in an election year.

Do you all understand that he is preaching to the choir but now the Left is pointing out his stupidity to all of America.  It is funny but not in the way you may think.


----------



## mudwhistle

uscitizen said:


> We need more unwed mothers in America.  We only have about 40% now among whites.



70% among blacks....even with birth control, abortions, and Planned Parenthood programs.

That assumes that someone is trying to take away birth control.....which is an outright lie.


----------



## beagle9

uscitizen said:


> We need more unwed mothers in America.  We only have about 40% now among whites.


And why do we have all these unwed mothers in America now? It is mostly or partly because of these hippie liberals from Hell, who are in battle with the greedy elitist/repubs/rich, who these liberals are taken advantage of, and have since destroyed the moral teachings once the norm in America by it all, where the Bible once was a household word in America, prayer was allowed in school, thugs were kicked out of school to do labor all their lives (by their own choice), instead of keeping them in school by force, in order to disrupt and destroy the system, kill the teachers, destroy the good kids opportunities to learn, just as we are seeing in it all right now today. 

Many systemic cultural fails and problems we are experiencing in America right now, are a direct result of the hippie liberals taking control in this nation over time, via through government assistance helping them to do this, and or by taking over government, in order to control the new deal they will want soon for themselves eventually.

Republican greed however, has since open the door for all that we are seeing now, in which the liberal has since found this breach in the wall, and uses it to do battle with the rest of us over.  The rich repubs once they became that way, had sperated themselves from one another over time by greed, handing over this weakness found within this seperation to the liberals to exploit, and for whom has used this seperation to it's total advantage now, in order to get this nation to implode finally. 

Now we are seeing some of the worse things immaginable being lifted up in this nation as a result of it all, meanwhile the working class is caught right in the middle of this war, and we are getting pummeled by it all as a result of.


----------



## Gem

> Basically, this is much to do about nothing.



Aside from the fact that one side of the argument has managed to effectively take an important issue worthy of national discussion and turn it into a "that guy said something mean...so we win the argument!" event.


----------



## Big Fitz

uscitizen said:


> And Rush is not suspended?  Why?
> Ever see me defend Ed Shultz?  Heck I have never even seen the guy on TV.
> 
> Righties are defending Rush though.


He IS the EIB network.  Of course he isn't going to be suspended.

So what if a few weak sisters leave advertising his show.  They're morons and I say good riddance.  Rush will replace them with others who understand better he says controversial things at times.

If you want to try and use the Ed Schultz comparison, do so, but it's incorrect.  Sgt. Schultz used the word "slut" as an attack based solely on his hatred for conservatism.  Miss Fluke on the other hand uses so much birth control and does not seem to be in a committed relationship, slut may very well be an appropriate term if it is with multiple partners.  Of course, "prostitute" was pushing the edges of the definition, but the instant she basically demanded that SOMEONE ELSE pay to keep her from getting pregnant while she slept around (or just one guy) is akin to prostitution.

Bunch a think skinned, weak wristed, voice cracking, castrati whiners out there bitching about Rush railing against another case of character rot being criticized and potentially having a good point.


----------



## Dr.House

Sarah G said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ed was suspended for that one.
> 
> How about Rush? Oh yeah..he was fired for his racist comments when he had his dream sports casting job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. He was let go because of the rabid attacks on him, for being who he is. You cannot handle your own non success any better than you can handle *his great success*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, he's made a lot of money off the backs of his listeners.  Trouble is, the Left is using his hate speech to get women, Indes and swing votes to turn against Republicans in an election year.
> 
> Do you all understand that he is preaching to the choir but now the Left is pointing out his stupidity to all of America.  It is funny but not in the way you may think.
Click to expand...


Do you really and truly think this will make any difference in the November election?

Seriously?

Here, let me put it to you another way:

If some known lefty pundit came out and called some rightie woman (say Sarah Palin, for example) a slut or a bitch or other nasty word, would that get you, Sarah G, to vote Republican in the next election?  

Do you think moderates or indies will think twice about a candidate because some pundit on the radio or TV called a woman of the opposite political ideology a derogatory name?


----------



## HUGGY

In 2008 only just less than 38 % of registered voters voted.  No one is going to switch parties because of what the PigMan said.  What is very likely to happen though is that Comments like those from Sanitarium will energise many of the women in the 62% that didn't vote last time to ensure that they will not have their birth control pills taken away whether it is a "truth" or not.  Many will turn up to vote because they do not think of themselves as "sluts" and will turn out to make that point.  The anti-birth control issue will not draw out more fundies because that is why they vote in the first place..  It will be the usual non voter that will sweep many fundamentalists out of government and perhaps make it easy for Obama to get everything he wants done in his next term.

When your mamma told you to be more respectful of women...you should have paid attention.  I'm thinking this rhetoric will cost the fundis dearly in November.


----------



## Dr.House

What's going to have more impact in November:

A.) 20% of Americans who can't find a job
B.) Soaring gas prices and inflation
C.) Massive and increasing debt
D.) Rush called a woman a slut


----------



## Big Fitz

Dr.House said:


> What's going to have more impact in November:
> 
> A.) 20% of Americans who can't find a job
> B.) Soaring gas prices and inflation
> C.) Massive and increasing debt
> D.) Rush called a woman a slut


e) A, B and C


----------



## Peach

Big Fitz said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's going to have more impact in November:
> 
> A.) 20% of Americans who can't find a job
> B.) Soaring gas prices and inflation
> C.) Massive and increasing debt
> D.) Rush called a woman a slut
> 
> 
> 
> e) A, B and C
Click to expand...

Ever heard of the stain on the blue dress? Rush is the LEADER of the Republican party, isn't he? Update, five sponsors have dropped him. The defense companies will fill in I believe. He is making a FORTUNE off of calling someone a SLUT & PROSTITUTE, incredible.........................wait, he does this all the time. Breibart's death made him second page for a time, only the tornado outbreak has removed overcome THIS rage.


----------



## Big Fitz

> Rush is the LEADER of the Republican party, isn't he?



Nobody appointed him that.  That'd be Reince Priebus.



> Update, five sponsors have dropped him



Fine.  It's his lookout.  Personally I suspect they'll be replaced by the end of the week or month.



> The defense companies will fill in I believe.



Doubt it.  There are probably hundreds of businesses smaller and larger who would love to get the audience that Rush pulls in every day.  Ratings matter, and this faux-scandal will not hurt them one bit.  Possibly it will help them.



> He is making a FORTUNE off of calling someone a SLUT & PROSTITUTE



You play political opportunist like Miss Fluke, you pay the price.  Other than potential public ridicule for her wanton ways, what has she suffered?



> incredible.........................wait, he does this all the time.



Then his advertisers who fled should have known better.  Caveat Emptor seems to be the case here.



> Breibart's death made him second page for a time, only the tornado  outbreak has removed overcome THIS rage.



Rage?  Pfft.  I see no rage.  A lot of whining like little bitches... but no rage.  A whole lotta people need to butch the fuck up.


----------



## Dot Com

Peach said:


> Ever heard of the stain on the blue dress? *Rush is the LEADER of the Republican party*, isn't he? Update, five sponsors have dropped him. The defense companies will fill in I believe. He is making a FORTUNE off of calling someone a SLUT & PROSTITUTE, incredible.........................wait, he does this all the time. Breibart's death made him second page for a time, only the tornado outbreak has removed overcome THIS rage.



Yes he is, at least during the Primaries when the hard right go out to bang their drums 

Steele to Rush: I'm sorry - Mike Allen - POLITICO.com


> My intent was not to go after Rush  I have enormous respect for Rush Limbaugh, Steele said in a telephone interview. I was maybe a little bit inarticulate.  There was no attempt on my part to diminish his voice or *his leadership.*


----------



## Trajan

uscitizen said:


> Hoora!



hey thats their right, power to them. *shrugs*


Oh, and why are you so gleeful over someone who may lose their lively hood?


----------



## Trajan

Peach said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's going to have more impact in November:
> 
> A.) 20% of Americans who can't find a job
> B.) Soaring gas prices and inflation
> C.) Massive and increasing debt
> D.) Rush called a woman a slut
> 
> 
> 
> e) A, B and C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever heard of the stain on the blue dress? *Rush is the LEADER of the Republican party, isn't he? *Update, five sponsors have dropped him. The defense companies will fill in I believe. He is making a FORTUNE off of calling someone a SLUT & PROSTITUTE, incredible.........................wait, he does this all the time. Breibart's death made him second page for a time, only the tornado outbreak has removed overcome THIS rage.
Click to expand...



*

Rush is the LEADER of the Republican party, isn't he? *

not that I am aware of..... you think hes the leader of the rep. party?


----------



## Chris

Trajan said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> e) A, B and C
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of the stain on the blue dress? *Rush is the LEADER of the Republican party, isn't he? *Update, five sponsors have dropped him. The defense companies will fill in I believe. He is making a FORTUNE off of calling someone a SLUT & PROSTITUTE, incredible.........................wait, he does this all the time. Breibart's death made him second page for a time, only the tornado outbreak has removed overcome THIS rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Rush is the LEADER of the Republican party, isn't he? *
> 
> not that I am aware of..... you think hes the leader of the rep. party?
Click to expand...


No question.

Boehner and Romney are terrified of Rush.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

mudwhistle said:


> "Right-wing SLUT!" MSNBC's Ed Schultz suspended for Laura Ingraham insult - YouTube



OK leftards were is your outraged over Ed Schultz calling Laura Ingraham a slut?


----------



## ABikerSailor

First off, there's more to birth control pills than simply preventing pregnancy.



> These denials of contraceptive coverage impact real people. In the worst cases,
> women who need this medication for other medical reasons suffer dire
> consequences. A friend of mine, for example, has polycystic ovarian syndrome
> and has to take prescription birth control to stop cysts from growing on her ovaries.
> Her prescription is technically covered by Georgetown insurance because its not
> intended to prevent pregnancy. Under many religious institutions insurance plans,
> it wouldnt be, and under Senator Blunts amendment, Senator Rubios bill, or
> Representative Fortenberrys bill, theres no requirement that an exception be
> made for such medical needs. When they do exist, these exceptions dont
> accomplish their well-intended goals because when you let university
> administrators or other employers, rather than women and their doctors, dictate
> whose medical needs are legitimate and whose arent, a womans health takes a
> back seat to a bureaucracy focused on policing her body.



http://abcnews.go.com/images/Politics/statement-Congress-letterhead-2nd hearing.pdf

I think that preventing cysts from showing up is a legitimate health care issue.

And.........fwiw.........Limp Idiot's comments that since the taxpayers were paying for her birth control pills, she should post online videos of her having sex were pretty much way past the limit.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Right-wing SLUT!" MSNBC's Ed Schultz suspended for Laura Ingraham insult - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK leftards were is your outraged over Ed Schultz calling Laura Ingraham a slut?
Click to expand...


Got news for you Little Rebecca...........after Ed said that comment, he apologized and said that he would do a SELF IMPOSED 5 day suspension, which he did.

When is Rush gonna man up and take responsibility for asking women who are getting their birth control paid for under their health plans to post online videos of them having sex so that he could watch?

If a liberal would have said that, you cons would be all over them for disrespecting women.

BTW...........if someone did post sex videos, would you guys be okay with that?  Apparently the Limp Idiot is.


----------



## Meister

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Right-wing SLUT!" MSNBC's Ed Schultz suspended for Laura Ingraham insult - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK leftards were is your outraged over Ed Schultz calling Laura Ingraham a slut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got news for you Little Rebecca...........after Ed said that comment, he apologized and said that he would do a SELF IMPOSED 5 day suspension, which he did.
> 
> When is Rush gonna man up and take responsibility for asking women who are getting their birth control paid for under their health plans to post online videos of them having sex so that he could watch?
> 
> If a liberal would have said that, you cons would be all over them for disrespecting women.
> 
> BTW...........if someone did post sex videos, would you guys be okay with that?  Apparently the Limp Idiot is.
Click to expand...


Are you saying that this would have been a non issue if Rush had just apologized?
Call me naive, but somehow I doubt that it would have made any difference at all, ABS.


----------



## beagle9

HUGGY said:


> In 2008 only just less than 38 % of registered voters voted.  No one is going to switch parties because of what the PigMan said.  What is very likely to happen though is that Comments like those from Sanitarium will energise many of the women in the 62% that didn't vote last time to ensure that they will not have their birth control pills taken away whether it is a "truth" or not.  Many will turn up to vote because they do not think of themselves as "sluts" and will turn out to make that point.  The anti-birth control issue will not draw out more fundies because that is why they vote in the first place..  It will be the usual non voter that will sweep many fundamentalists out of government and perhaps make it easy for Obama to get everything he wants done in his next term.
> 
> When your mamma told you to be more respectful of women...you should have paid attention.  I'm thinking this rhetoric will cost the fundis dearly in November.


Who is taking their birth control away?

I supplied my daughter with birth control (over the counter), and no insurance paid for it, so what are you talking about?

It didnot cost us much to supply her neither (you know as a preventer just encase), and this because she wasn't a slut as it turned out, and even if she would have been, the people shouldn't have to pay for her wildness in life......


----------



## ABikerSailor

Meister said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK leftards were is your outraged over Ed Schultz calling Laura Ingraham a slut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got news for you Little Rebecca...........after Ed said that comment, he apologized and said that he would do a SELF IMPOSED 5 day suspension, which he did.
> 
> When is Rush gonna man up and take responsibility for asking women who are getting their birth control paid for under their health plans to post online videos of them having sex so that he could watch?
> 
> If a liberal would have said that, you cons would be all over them for disrespecting women.
> 
> BTW...........if someone did post sex videos, would you guys be okay with that?  Apparently the Limp Idiot is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that this would have been a non issue if Rush had just apologized?
> Call me naive, but somehow I doubt that it would have made any difference at all, ABS.
Click to expand...


No, but his doubling down on the bullshit is pretty fucked up.

And, I don't think this issue is going away until after he's put on vacation for awhile.

I'm thinking 6 months would be a good number.


----------



## Big Fitz

beagle9 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2008 only just less than 38 % of registered voters voted.  No one is going to switch parties because of what the PigMan said.  What is very likely to happen though is that Comments like those from Sanitarium will energise many of the women in the 62% that didn't vote last time to ensure that they will not have their birth control pills taken away whether it is a "truth" or not.  Many will turn up to vote because they do not think of themselves as "sluts" and will turn out to make that point.  The anti-birth control issue will not draw out more fundies because that is why they vote in the first place..  It will be the usual non voter that will sweep many fundamentalists out of government and perhaps make it easy for Obama to get everything he wants done in his next term.
> 
> When your mamma told you to be more respectful of women...you should have paid attention.  I'm thinking this rhetoric will cost the fundis dearly in November.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is taking their birth control away?
> 
> I supplied my daughter with birth control (over the counter), and no insurance paid for it, so what are you talking about?
> 
> It didnot cost us much to supply her neither (you know as a preventer just encase), and this because she wasn't a slut as it turned out, and even if she would have been, the people shouldn't have to pay for her wildness in life......
Click to expand...

The looters are trying to bully themselves a goodie, just like a pushy beggar keeps hassling you when you ignore them or try to walk away.  It's nothing short of a mugging via politics.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Meister said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK leftards were is your outraged over Ed Schultz calling Laura Ingraham a slut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got news for you Little Rebecca...........after Ed said that comment, he apologized and said that he would do a SELF IMPOSED 5 day suspension, which he did.
> 
> When is Rush gonna man up and take responsibility for asking women who are getting their birth control paid for under their health plans to post online videos of them having sex so that he could watch?
> 
> If a liberal would have said that, you cons would be all over them for disrespecting women.
> 
> BTW...........if someone did post sex videos, would you guys be okay with that?  Apparently the Limp Idiot is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that this would have been a non issue if Rush had just apologized?
> Call me naive, but somehow I doubt that it would have made any difference at all, ABS.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfr5fXYUXcs]Obama speech: "Letterman calling Palin A Slutty Stewardess!" (Parody) 2009 - Best Obama Impersonator - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got news for you Little Rebecca...........after Ed said that comment, he apologized and said that he would do a SELF IMPOSED 5 day suspension, which he did.
> 
> When is Rush gonna man up and take responsibility for asking women who are getting their birth control paid for under their health plans to post online videos of them having sex so that he could watch?
> 
> If a liberal would have said that, you cons would be all over them for disrespecting women.
> 
> BTW...........if someone did post sex videos, would you guys be okay with that?  Apparently the Limp Idiot is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that this would have been a non issue if Rush had just apologized?
> Call me naive, but somehow I doubt that it would have made any difference at all, ABS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfr5fXYUXcs]Obama speech: "Letterman calling Palin A Slutty Stewardess!" (Parody) 2009 - Best Obama Impersonator - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Yeah........sure.........use a parody from a comedian's show to prove your point.....

What was it again?


----------



## konradv

beagle9 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need more unwed mothers in America.  We only have about 40% now among whites.
> 
> 
> 
> And why do we have all these unwed mothers in America now? It is mostly or partly because of these hippie liberals from Hell, who are in battle with the greedy elitist/repubs/rich, who these liberals are taken advantage of, and have since destroyed the moral teachings once the norm in America by it all, where the Bible once was a household word in America, prayer was allowed in school, thugs were kicked out of school to do labor all their lives (by their own choice), instead of keeping them in school by force, in order to disrupt and destroy the system, kill the teachers, destroy the good kids opportunities to learn, just as we are seeing in it all right now today.
> 
> Many systemic cultural fails and problems we are experiencing in America right now, are a direct result of the hippie liberals taking control in this nation over time, via through government assistance helping them to do this, and or by taking over government, in order to control the new deal they will want soon for themselves eventually.
> 
> Republican greed however, has since open the door for all that we are seeing now, in which the liberal has since found this breach in the wall, and uses it to do battle with the rest of us over.  The rich repubs once they became that way, had sperated themselves from one another over time by greed, handing over this weakness found within this seperation to the liberals to exploit, and for whom has used this seperation to it's total advantage now, in order to get this nation to implode finally.
> 
> Now we are seeing some of the worse things immaginable being lifted up in this nation as a result of it all, meanwhile the working class is caught right in the middle of this war, and we are getting pummeled by it all as a result of.
Click to expand...


Get you facts straight.  The hippies didn't become liberals, they became libertarians.  How else do you think we got talking about a 23% sales tax, instead of the income tax?  They realize the money it's supposed to bring in will never materialize, because people will find all sorts of ways to avoid it and they can destroy the country that way.


----------



## HUGGY

beagle9 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2008 only just less than 38 % of registered voters voted.  No one is going to switch parties because of what the PigMan said.  What is very likely to happen though is that Comments like those from Sanitarium will energise many of the women in the 62% that didn't vote last time *to ensure that they will not have their birth control pills taken away whether it is a "truth" or not.*  Many will turn up to vote because they do not think of themselves as "sluts" and will turn out to make that point.  The anti-birth control issue will not draw out more fundies because that is why they vote in the first place..  It will be the usual non voter that will sweep many fundamentalists out of government and perhaps make it easy for Obama to get everything he wants done in his next term.
> 
> When your mamma told you to be more respectful of women...you should have paid attention.  I'm thinking this rhetoric will cost the fundis dearly in November.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is taking their birth control away?
> 
> I supplied my daughter with birth control (over the counter), and no insurance paid for it, so what are you talking about?
> 
> It didnot cost us much to supply her neither (you know as a preventer just encase), and this because she wasn't a slut as it turned out, and even if she would have been, the people shouldn't have to pay for her wildness in life......
Click to expand...


Reading comp. not your strong suit?  This will be little different than conz voting for someone because they think their gun rights may be violated even though that hasn't ever happened federally.

Of course no one will pass any bill preventing birth control pills..at least it will never become law.  But Ricky S's running his mouth against it will strike a nerve in most women and I believe many will come out of the woodwork because for them it IS personal and even if Mittens gets the GOP nod Sanitorium has already muddied the waters and thrown down the gauntlet.  He pissed all over the GOP brand and not one of his fellow GOPers stepped up and said he was bat shit crazy.  This will definitely hurt the conz. 

This is an issue where stupid Rick should have kept his mouth shut.  Rush jumping in was just icing on the cake.  This will not go away.  Women don't forget the personal stuff....I learned that lesson right out of the gate.  Apparently the GOP is a little slow on the uptake.


----------



## Intense

HUGGY said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2008 only just less than 38 % of registered voters voted.  No one is going to switch parties because of what the PigMan said.  What is very likely to happen though is that Comments like those from Sanitarium will energise many of the women in the 62% that didn't vote last time *to ensure that they will not have their birth control pills taken away whether it is a "truth" or not.*  Many will turn up to vote because they do not think of themselves as "sluts" and will turn out to make that point.  The anti-birth control issue will not draw out more fundies because that is why they vote in the first place..  It will be the usual non voter that will sweep many fundamentalists out of government and perhaps make it easy for Obama to get everything he wants done in his next term.
> 
> When your mamma told you to be more respectful of women...you should have paid attention.  I'm thinking this rhetoric will cost the fundis dearly in November.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is taking their birth control away?
> 
> I supplied my daughter with birth control (over the counter), and no insurance paid for it, so what are you talking about?
> 
> It didnot cost us much to supply her neither (you know as a preventer just encase), and this because she wasn't a slut as it turned out, and even if she would have been, the people shouldn't have to pay for her wildness in life......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reading comp. not your strong suit?  This will be little different than conz voting for someone because they think their gun rights may be violated even though that hasn't ever happened federally.
> 
> Of course no one will pass any bill preventing birth control pills..at least it will never become law.  But Ricky S's running his mouth against it will strike a nerve in most women and I believe many will come out of the woodwork because for them it IS personal and even if Mittens gets the GOP nod Sanitorium has already muddied the waters and thrown down the gauntlet.  He pissed all over the GOP brand and not one of his fellow GOPers stepped up and said he was bat shit crazy.  This will definitely hurt the conz.
> 
> This is an issue where stupid Rick should have kept his mouth shut.  Rush jumping in was just icing on the cake.  This will not go away.  Women don't forget the personal stuff....I learned that lesson right out of the gate.  Apparently the GOP is a little slow on the uptake.
Click to expand...


 If Women knew better, You would still be a Virgin. You know where to flush your advice.


----------



## Neurotika

what a lot of people are not taking into consideration are that for many women birth control
treatments are used for pelvic issues, hormonal changes...there are a few.

and as to the cost. my daughters birth control WITH insurance is still 76$ a month.
birth control is womens health and should be insured or affordable at the very least.

or perhaps they just want to breed more poor people? you want to pay for prevention
or you want to support a child for 18 years?

using or wanting access to birth control doesnt mean you are a whore, it just means you
are responsible enough to know this is not your time to be a parent.

and as for rush..not going to waste my kb stokes except to say that i did email his sponsors


----------



## Intense

Neurotika said:


> what a lot of people are not taking into consideration are that for many women birth control
> treatments are used for pelvic issues, hormonal changes...there are a few.
> 
> and as to the cost. my daughters birth control WITH insurance is still 76$ a month.
> birth control is womens health and should be insured or affordable at the very least.
> 
> or perhaps they just want to breed more poor people? you want to pay for prevention
> or you want to support a child for 18 years?
> 
> and as for rush..not going to waste my kb stokes except to say that i did email his sponsors



That's not true at all. The Pill is already covered for uses other than Birth Control.


----------



## HUGGY

Intense said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is taking their birth control away?
> 
> I supplied my daughter with birth control (over the counter), and no insurance paid for it, so what are you talking about?
> 
> It didnot cost us much to supply her neither (you know as a preventer just encase), and this because she wasn't a slut as it turned out, and even if she would have been, the people shouldn't have to pay for her wildness in life......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading comp. not your strong suit?  This will be little different than conz voting for someone because they think their gun rights may be violated even though that hasn't ever happened federally.
> 
> Of course no one will pass any bill preventing birth control pills..at least it will never become law.  But Ricky S's running his mouth against it will strike a nerve in most women and I believe many will come out of the woodwork because for them it IS personal and even if Mittens gets the GOP nod Sanitorium has already muddied the waters and thrown down the gauntlet.  He pissed all over the GOP brand and not one of his fellow GOPers stepped up and said he was bat shit crazy.  This will definitely hurt the conz.
> 
> This is an issue where stupid Rick should have kept his mouth shut.  Rush jumping in was just icing on the cake.  This will not go away.  Women don't forget the personal stuff....I learned that lesson right out of the gate.  Apparently the GOP is a little slow on the uptake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Women knew better, You would still be a Virgin. You know where to flush your advice.
Click to expand...


Ya you are probably right.  But at least a thousand of em saw it a different way.  I can't take credit for being born cute as the dickens.  Americans and many foreign girls are trained from birth to be attracted to superficial qualities.  I had a hell of a time in Santa Marta Colombia.


 I walked out on one of the most beautiful beaches on the planet one afternoon and was mobbed by about 50 screaming teenage girls.  I didn't speak any spanish so I had no idea what the fuck was going on...  then one of the little beauties spoke in english that I looked just like one of the popular S.American TV stars.  I was pretty popular in Colombia..there were even a couple of young twentiesish gals at the airport begging me to take them home with me.  

Anyway for better or worse I did have more than the average bear's close contact with the opposite sex and feel I know how they will react to this BC issue.


----------



## Neurotika

@Intense

did i say that it wasnt? i said that people arent thinking about that in these discussions.

i guess smuggling viagra doesnt make rush a ho bag either 

just sayin.

[sorry my default is profanity and sarcasm, couldnt resist ]


----------



## Intense

HUGGY said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading comp. not your strong suit?  This will be little different than conz voting for someone because they think their gun rights may be violated even though that hasn't ever happened federally.
> 
> Of course no one will pass any bill preventing birth control pills..at least it will never become law.  But Ricky S's running his mouth against it will strike a nerve in most women and I believe many will come out of the woodwork because for them it IS personal and even if Mittens gets the GOP nod Sanitorium has already muddied the waters and thrown down the gauntlet.  He pissed all over the GOP brand and not one of his fellow GOPers stepped up and said he was bat shit crazy.  This will definitely hurt the conz.
> 
> This is an issue where stupid Rick should have kept his mouth shut.  Rush jumping in was just icing on the cake.  This will not go away.  Women don't forget the personal stuff....I learned that lesson right out of the gate.  Apparently the GOP is a little slow on the uptake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Women knew better, You would still be a Virgin. You know where to flush your advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya you are probably right.  But at least a thousand of em saw it a different way.  I can't take credit for being born cute as the dickens.  Americans and many foreign girls are trained from birth to be attracted to superficial qualities.  I had a hell of a time in Santa Marta Colombia.  I walked out on one of te most beautiful beaches on the planet one afternoon and was mobbed by about 50 screaming teenage girls.  I didn't speak any spanish so I had no idea what the fuck was going on...  then one of the little beauties spoke in english that I looked just like one of the popular S.American TV stars.  I was pretty popular in Colombia..there were even a couple of young twentiesish gals at the airport begging me to take them home with me.
> 
> Anyway for better or worse I did have more than the average bear's close contact with the opposite sex and feel I know how they will react to this BC issue.
Click to expand...


I know more than a few Colombian Women. I can safely tell you that they would not consider their personal needs the business of the Church or the Government. The problem is the Mandate Huggy. It is not needed, and it is in effect, an offense against Conscience. The Church stands for Life, not the Morning After Pill. It should be left out of the equation, as it has been up until now. The Pill is easily accessible already, for other treatments.


----------



## Synthaholic

Pale Rider said:


> Name one sponsor that's dropped Limbaugh.


Sleep Number Beds, for one.

There was another, also, as of yesterday.


----------



## Trajan

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Right-wing SLUT!" MSNBC's Ed Schultz suspended for Laura Ingraham insult - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed was suspended for that one.
> 
> How about Rush? Oh yeah..he was fired for his racist comments when he had his dream sports casting job.
Click to expand...


oh wait,  what were those comments again?


----------



## HUGGY

Intense said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Women knew better, You would still be a Virgin. You know where to flush your advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya you are probably right.  But at least a thousand of em saw it a different way.  I can't take credit for being born cute as the dickens.  Americans and many foreign girls are trained from birth to be attracted to superficial qualities.  I had a hell of a time in Santa Marta Colombia.  I walked out on one of te most beautiful beaches on the planet one afternoon and was mobbed by about 50 screaming teenage girls.  I didn't speak any spanish so I had no idea what the fuck was going on...  then one of the little beauties spoke in english that I looked just like one of the popular S.American TV stars.  I was pretty popular in Colombia..there were even a couple of young twentiesish gals at the airport begging me to take them home with me.
> 
> Anyway for better or worse I did have more than the average bear's close contact with the opposite sex and feel I know how they will react to this BC issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know more than a few Colombian Women. I can safely tell you that they would not consider their personal needs the business of the Church or the Government. The problem is the Mandate Huggy. It is not needed, and it is in effect, an offense against Conscience. The Church stands for Life, not the Morning After Pill. It should be left out of the equation, as it has been up until now. The Pill is easily accessible already, for other treatments.
Click to expand...


OK...  Maybe if I put this in a different way.  This issue is very PERSONAL to most women.  They don't want it talked about any more than they want their right to vote be a topic of conversation.  I'm tryin to tell you guys for your own good.  Some things unless they are handled with kid gloves are fuckin off limits with the fairer sex.  There is no WIN by bringing it up at all.  There is only nearly a 100% chance your fine intentions will be misunderstood and no matter what side of the discussion you are on..it will be the losing side.  Man O Man you guys REALLY don't know the gals very well.


----------



## Trajan

Chris said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of the stain on the blue dress? *Rush is the LEADER of the Republican party, isn't he? *Update, five sponsors have dropped him. The defense companies will fill in I believe. He is making a FORTUNE off of calling someone a SLUT & PROSTITUTE, incredible.........................wait, he does this all the time. Breibart's death made him second page for a time, only the tornado outbreak has removed overcome THIS rage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Rush is the LEADER of the Republican party, isn't he? *
> 
> not that I am aware of..... you think hes the leader of the rep. party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No question.
> 
> Boehner and Romney are terrified of Rush.
Click to expand...


I didn't ask you dopey...


----------



## Neurotika

Third Limbaugh Advertiser Quits After Rush Calls 24 Year Old A &#8216;Slut&#8217; | The New Civil Rights Movement


----------



## Neurotika

this didnt take long...

Rush Limbaugh Apologizes For Calling Sandra Fluke A

hehe his sponsors are dropping like flies 

it is shit so far as apologies goes but ok...women are still not gong to forget..and we wont forget that
the majority of republicans remained silent once again while an american citizen was insulted and degraded. 

classy.


----------



## Synthaholic

This is the first time I've ever heard Rush apologizing for anything he has ever said or done.

Clearly, he is worried that this has become a tipping point for him.


----------



## HUGGY

Synthaholic said:


> This is the first time I've ever heard Rush apologizing for anything he has ever said or done.
> 
> Clearly, he is worried that this has become a tipping point for him.



Clearly he stepped in it...but he isn't running for public office. The real damage was done to the GOP by Ricky.  PigMan just added insult to injury and turned up the volume on something the conz would have wanted to let melt away in the next news cycle. Now they have to double down on what will probably be the biggest gaff of the nomination proccess.

They are SSOOOooo...fucked on this issue.


----------



## Peach

Trajan said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Rush is the LEADER of the Republican party, isn't he? *
> 
> not that I am aware of..... you think hes the leader of the rep. party?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No question.
> 
> Boehner and Romney are terrified of Rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you dopey...
Click to expand...

I've seen more about by Rush than the actual leader, heard that Rush helped run off Steele, and know he has been yapping longer than most of the talking heads. No, I know he isn't the FORMAL head but with the publicity he gets, who in the Republican party can cross him?


----------



## skookerasbil

What a bunch of gonads we have on this site.........think Limbaughs ratings are going to tank and sponsors will flee.

Dollar to a stale donut Monday's ratings approach an all time high.

Listen..........any time you see the k00ks going ballistic on Limbuagh, it is for one reason: he's schooling the k00k left........and in this case, its about highlighting the liberal ideology that there is no such thing as personal responsibility. A huge majority of women are not like Fluke.........spreading for every swinging dick on the planet!!


By the way.......does anybody kow if Fluke has been poked by a truck because you can bet you can drive one in there by now!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

"Demands for Limbaugh's sponsors to pull their ads from his show rocketed through cyberspace, and at least four companies, Quicken Loans, LegalZoom online legal document service, and bedding retailers Sleep Train and Sleep Number,* bowed to the pressure*."

LOL Liberals pressuring companies to commit economic suicide, they'll all be back in a week


----------



## Meister

I have a question....If sponsors are dropping Rush Limbaugh, will that mean there will be dead air where there would have been a commercial?


----------



## beagle9

Neurotika said:


> what a lot of people are not taking into consideration are that for many women birth control
> treatments are used for pelvic issues, hormonal changes...there are a few.
> 
> and as to the cost. my daughters birth control WITH insurance is still 76$ a month.
> birth control is womens health and should be insured or affordable at the very least.
> 
> *or perhaps they just want to breed more poor people? you want to pay for prevention
> or you want to support a child for 18 years?*
> 
> using or wanting access to birth control doesnt mean you are a whore, it just means you
> are responsible enough to know this is not your time to be a parent.
> 
> and as for rush..not going to waste my kb stokes except to say that i did email his sponsors



 Kidding me right? So you think that all births in which are born out of a pregnancy these days, are somehow going to lead to nothing but poor people in the future?

You might want to do some history on people who were so called mistakes in life when they were conceived, and then you will see exactly where those children are today (many are not poor by no means), yet still all depending on the situation in which they were born in, they just might be.. The main thing is that government should have no involvement in this either way, whether it is incentivising the situation or dis-incentivising the situation (especially when incentivising the poor like it had done in the past, by paying for every baby born in poverty with our tax dollars, in which soon became an epidemic on purpose), in which they had done wrong by this big time, but cared not about it anyway, because they just kept on doing it. 

Now there was a goal it seems to increase the population of many special status groups in this nation, even if they had no way to pay for the numbers being born into extreme poverty themselves, but it mattered not to the government, because they (the government) were to insure that the bill would be paid regardless of, and that is exactly what happened. Sad thing is, that what took place for years in the situation, is that these children were being born with not much of a chance in an extreme poverty situation (well a large majority of them wasn't with much of a chance in the situation of extreme poverty), but it mattered not to the government upon what would become of these children, just as long as the trend kept going as it did, until someday it would all be overcome by the numbers I guess was the thinking. 

Government should have never been involved in this issue, because if they wouldn't have been, then we wouldn't have the problem that we are having right now in all of this mess to date. I have since learned this, now everyone else should learn it also I'm thinking.. 

Government involvement is the problem, and has been the problem all along.


----------



## Neurotika

beagle9 said:


> Neurotika said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a lot of people are not taking into consideration are that for many women birth control
> treatments are used for pelvic issues, hormonal changes...there are a few.
> 
> and as to the cost. my daughters birth control WITH insurance is still 76$ a month.
> birth control is womens health and should be insured or affordable at the very least.
> 
> *or perhaps they just want to breed more poor people? you want to pay for prevention
> or you want to support a child for 18 years?*
> 
> using or wanting access to birth control doesnt mean you are a whore, it just means you
> are responsible enough to know this is not your time to be a parent.
> 
> and as for rush..not going to waste my kb stokes except to say that i did email his sponsors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding me right? So you think that all births in which are born out of a pregnancy these days, are somehow going to lead to nothing but poor people in the future?
> 
> You might want to do some history on people who were so called mistakes in life when they were conceived, and then you will see exactly where those children are today (many are not poor by no means), yet still all depending on the situation in which they were born in, they just might be.. The main thing is that government should have no involvement in this either way, whether it is incentivising the situation or dis-incentivising the situation (especially when incentivising the poor like it had done in the past, by paying for every baby born in poverty with our tax dollars, in which soon became an epidemic on purpose), in which they had done wrong by this big time, but cared not about it anyway, because they just kept on doing it.
> 
> Now there was a goal it seems to increase the population of many special status groups in this nation, even if they had no way to pay for the numbers being born into extreme poverty themselves, but it mattered not to the government, because they (the government) were to insure that the bill would be paid regardless of, and that is exactly what happened. Sad thing is, that what took place for years in the situation, is that these children were being born with not much of a chance in an extreme poverty situation (well a large majority of them wasn't with much of a chance in the situation of extreme poverty), but it mattered not to the government upon what would become of these children, just as long as the trend kept going as it did, until someday it would all be overcome by the numbers I guess was the thinking.
> 
> Government should have never been involved in this issue, because if they wouldn't have been, then we wouldn't have the problem that we are having right now in all of this mess to date. I have since learned this, now everyone else should learn it also I'm thinking..
> 
> Government involvement is the problem, and has been the problem all along.
Click to expand...



re : breeding poor people...

i think you missed the sarcasm...

none of this should be a political issue. it is doing nothing for our economy and it isnt employing anyone new. it is just shit from beginning to end.


----------



## Neurotika

HUGGY said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I've ever heard Rush apologizing for anything he has ever said or done.
> 
> Clearly, he is worried that this has become a tipping point for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly he stepped in it...but he isn't running for public office. The real damage was done to the GOP by Ricky.  PigMan just added insult to injury and turned up the volume on something the conz would have wanted to let melt away in the next news cycle. Now they have to double down on what will probably be the biggest gaff of the nomination proccess.
> 
> They are SSOOOooo...fucked on this issue.
Click to expand...


i tend to think that the wh is treating this whole thing like a gift from the gods..

especially after prez called the 'slut' in question and said her parents should be proud of her.


----------



## Defiant1

Synthaholic said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one sponsor that's dropped Limbaugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep Number Beds, for one.
> 
> There was another, also, as of yesterday.
Click to expand...

 
I bet there are Tempur-Pedic trucks heading to Rush's house right now with new beds to replace the Sleep Numbers.

Tune in Monday at noon EST.


----------



## HUGGY

Neurotika said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I've ever heard Rush apologizing for anything he has ever said or done.
> 
> Clearly, he is worried that this has become a tipping point for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly he stepped in it...but he isn't running for public office. The real damage was done to the GOP by Ricky.  PigMan just added insult to injury and turned up the volume on something the conz would have wanted to let melt away in the next news cycle. Now they have to double down on what will probably be the biggest gaff of the nomination proccess.
> 
> They are SSOOOooo...fucked on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i tend to think that the wh is treating this whole thing like a gift from the gods..
> 
> especially after prez called the 'slut' in question and said her parents should be proud of her.
Click to expand...


It didn't hurt Obama.


----------



## uscitizen

Pale Rider said:


> Name one sponsor that's dropped Limbaugh.



Demands for Limbaugh's sponsors to pull their ads from his show rocketed through cyberspace, and at least four companies, Quicken Loans, LegalZoom online legal document service, and bedding retailers Sleep Train and Sleep Number, bowed to the pressure.

3 sponsors drop Limbaugh as backlash against him grows - Utica, NY - The Observer-Dispatch, Utica, New York


----------



## uscitizen

Defiant1 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one sponsor that's dropped Limbaugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep Number Beds, for one.
> 
> There was another, also, as of yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet there are Tempur-Pedic trucks heading to Rush's house right now with new beds to replace the Sleep Numbers.
> 
> Tune in Monday at noon EST.
Click to expand...


How much will you bet on that?


----------



## Neurotika

HUGGY said:


> Neurotika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly he stepped in it...but he isn't running for public office. The real damage was done to the GOP by Ricky.  PigMan just added insult to injury and turned up the volume on something the conz would have wanted to let melt away in the next news cycle. Now they have to double down on what will probably be the biggest gaff of the nomination proccess.
> 
> They are SSOOOooo...fucked on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tend to think that the wh is treating this whole thing like a gift from the gods..
> 
> especially after prez called the 'slut' in question and said her parents should be proud of her.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It didn't hurt Obama.
Click to expand...



i just said he[wh] is probably thinking it is a gift from the gods...

it made him look like a gentlemen and he stood up for her.
of course it didnt hurt him.


----------



## uscitizen

And how does it make those who are standing up for Rush look?


----------



## Neurotika

uscitizen said:


> And how does it make those who are standing up for Rush look?



rhetorical question? 

i suspect the ladies might remember who*didnt* stand up for them when it is time to vote :]

sometimes i really do think they believe we don't vote.


----------



## HUGGY

Neurotika said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neurotika said:
> 
> 
> 
> i tend to think that the wh is treating this whole thing like a gift from the gods..
> 
> especially after prez called the 'slut' in question and said her parents should be proud of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't hurt Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i just said he[wh] is probably thinking it is a gift from the gods...
> 
> it made him look like a gentlemen and he stood up for her.
> of course it didnt hurt him.
Click to expand...


No..  You said "wh"...  There are probably 800 people associated with "wh".

I said "Obama"...  

I said "It didn't hurt Obama"...

Then You acted like a twit that is looking for an argument....

Because you are to dumb to notice I was agreeing with you.


----------



## Neurotika

wow...

ok well when i said 'wh' i meant obama. my bad on that and im certainly not a twit and have absolutely no desire to argue with anyone. if i was not clear with what i was trying to say then you have my apology.

and really i am sure that i said nothing that would warrant a personal attack.


----------



## Trajan

Peach said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> No question.
> 
> Boehner and Romney are terrified of Rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you dopey...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen more about by Rush than the actual leader, heard that Rush helped run off Steele, and know he has been yapping longer than most of the talking heads. No, I know he isn't the FORMAL head but with the publicity he gets, who in the Republican party can cross him?
Click to expand...


sooo, hes not.he ran off steele? why becasue steel was a bad chair and didn't run for the post again? so that equals rush ran him off? 

 ispo facto; personalities at  cbs abc nbc cnn give you your marching orders then?


----------



## uscitizen

Well of course steel had to go he had insurance for the RNC that covered abortions 

why didn't the RNC just give their employees that money and let them buy their own insurance without abortion coverage?
Would have raised more federal taxes too.


----------



## Zoom

mudwhistle said:


> "Right-wing SLUT!" MSNBC's Ed Schultz suspended for Laura Ingraham insult - YouTube



Here is the difference.  He apologized, was suspended and still to this day say he was wrong for what he did.

Rush on the other hand is saying even more shit.  

That is the difference between the left and the right and I dare you to dispute this.


----------



## Zoom

The T said:


> Yeah...right...



So you are disputing the fact that he is losing sponsors?  

Damn.


----------



## uscitizen

The T just sent Rush $5 so he picked up another sponsor.


----------



## Zoom

Conservative said:


> Who gives a shit about Rush? Not me.
> 
> In facts, the vast majority of threads about Rush, are started by left leaning posters.



Reason being, there is NO POSITIVE THING  that can be said about him, only negative things, therefor, the left posts.

Get it.


----------



## Zoom

mudwhistle said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Rush is not suspended?  Why?
> Ever see me defend Ed Shultz?  Heck I have never even seen the guy on TV.
> 
> Righties are defending Rush though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush owns the program he works in. He can't suspend himself.
> 
> He can be driven off the air, but that wouldn't be a punishment to fit the crime.
> 
> I think an apology would suffice.
> 
> It worked for Ed Schultz.
Click to expand...


That will never, EVER happen.  Rush is a republican.


----------



## uscitizen

the official drink of the Tea Party.


----------



## HUGGY

Neurotika said:


> wow...
> 
> ok well when i said 'wh' i meant obama. my bad on that and im certainly not a twit and have absolutely no desire to argue with anyone. if i was not clear with what i was trying to say then you have my apology.
> 
> and really i am sure that i said nothing that would warrant a personal attack.



WOW!  You think THAT was an attack?  I was just jokin around.    I said "twit" because it was the least offensive adjective I could think of in the moment.  Trust me on this....When I am attacking there will be no doubt in your mind..  The good news is that I do not forsee an occasion that I will attack YOU.

Carry on.


----------



## rdking647

from the carbonite website

&#8220;No one with daughters the age of Sandra Fluke, and I have two, could possibly abide the insult and abuse heaped upon this courageous and well-intentioned young lady. Mr. Limbaugh, with his highly personal attacks on Miss Fluke, overstepped any reasonable bounds of decency. Even though Mr. Limbaugh has now issued an apology, we have nonetheless decided to withdraw our advertising from his show. We hope that our action, along with the other advertisers who have already withdrawn their ads, will ultimately contribute to a more civilized public discourse.&#8221; 


another sponsor tells limbaugh to go f himself


----------



## Big Fitz

rdking647 said:


> from the carbonite website
> 
> &#8220;No one with daughters the age of Sandra Fluke, and I have two, could possibly abide the insult and abuse heaped upon this courageous and well-intentioned young lady. Mr. Limbaugh, with his highly personal attacks on Miss Fluke, overstepped any reasonable bounds of decency. Even though Mr. Limbaugh has now issued an apology, we have nonetheless decided to withdraw our advertising from his show. We hope that our action, along with the other advertisers who have already withdrawn their ads, will ultimately contribute to a more civilized public discourse.&#8221;
> 
> 
> another sponsor tells limbaugh to go f himself


If true, oh thank GOD!  I was sick of their commercials.  They'll be replaced shortly.  No worries.


----------



## Katzndogz

Telling the truth is now frowned upon.


----------



## uscitizen

Katzndogz said:


> Telling the truth is now frowned upon.



You missed the point.
Being a rude crude asshole is still frowned upon.


----------



## Katzndogz

uscitizen said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Telling the truth is now frowned upon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the point.
> Being a rude crude asshole is still frowned upon.
Click to expand...


No matter how that particular pig was dresssed, it was still going to be a pig.


----------



## Rozman

Wow these sponsors are gonna show Rush the error of his way....

Yawn.....


----------



## Intense

Rozman said:


> Wow these sponsors are gonna show Rush the error of his way....
> 
> Yawn.....



I'd bet 99 out of 100 that are Bitching, don't even listen to Rush. Totalitarian Witch Hunt. They Cannot handle Rush in Open Debate, so Character Assassination is their only weapon. Only by pressuring Sponsors, intimidating them, do they have any power. I'd say that we should do that also, but that is not our style. We are above that.


----------



## mudwhistle

Meister said:


> I have a question....If sponsors are dropping Rush Limbaugh, will that mean there will be dead air where there would have been a commercial?



I'm sure that CBS News can fill it with wonderful news about the massive economic recovery we're in.


----------



## mudwhistle

Intense said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow these sponsors are gonna show Rush the error of his way....
> 
> Yawn.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet 99 out of 100 that are Bitching, don't even listen to Rush. Totalitarian Witch Hunt. They Cannot handle Rush in Open Debate, so Character Assassination is their only weapon. Only by pressuring Sponsors, intimidating them, do they have any power. I'd say that we should do that also, but that is not our style. We are above that.
Click to expand...


This is their game.

They wait to pounce on every word a conservative says but when they're guilty of it they just misspoke. 

I'm still waiting for Bill Maher to apologize for calling Sarah Palin, on HBO, a "Dumb ****". I'm still waiting for Obama to apologize for calling me and rest of the Tea Party members "Tea Baggers", which is the same thing as calling us a bunch of scrotum sucking faggots.


----------



## Intense

mudwhistle said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow these sponsors are gonna show Rush the error of his way....
> 
> Yawn.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet 99 out of 100 that are Bitching, don't even listen to Rush. Totalitarian Witch Hunt. They Cannot handle Rush in Open Debate, so Character Assassination is their only weapon. Only by pressuring Sponsors, intimidating them, do they have any power. I'd say that we should do that also, but that is not our style. We are above that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is their game.
> 
> They wait to pounce on every word a conservative says but when they're guilty of it they just misspoke.
> 
> I'm still waiting for Bill Maher to apologize for calling Sarah Palin, on HBO, a "Dumb ****". I'm still waiting for Obama to apologize for calling me and rest of the Tea Party members "Tea Baggers", which is the same thing as calling us a bunch of scrotum sucking faggots.
Click to expand...


When did they lose the pillow cases and sheets? The new KKK doesn't need to hide their faces because they control the Media, the Popular Opinion, through misinformation, and the Courts? Is that it? Tar and Feathering, Witch Burnings, what else do they have? Oh yeah, the IRS, Immigration Control, It's like the Ministry of Love is just Overflowing here. I can feel that tingle up my leg.... No Really.


----------



## beagle9

Zoom said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Right-wing SLUT!" MSNBC's Ed Schultz suspended for Laura Ingraham insult - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the difference.  He apologized, was suspended and still to this day say he was wrong for what he did.
> 
> Rush on the other hand is saying even more shit.
> 
> That is the difference between the left and the right and I dare you to dispute this.
Click to expand...

Only shows that the left is weak and the right is stronger in this case, especially when it comes to a quick total apology to be given by the weaker (Mr.Ed).. Rush didnot totally apologize, because he is not totally wrong, but Ed was totally wrong, and so his (Mr.Ed's) total apology came quicker than Rush's did as a result of. 

There is a difference in a man knowing he is wrong and aologizing quickly for it (Mr.Ed), and a man that knows he is right 99%, but is forced to apologize due to the idiocy & obsurdity of political correctness that is going on in this world right now, in which defies one being right to the inth degree anymore.

Not a complete fan of Rush, but I can see by what he was trying to adress for us, and in an obsurd way he does it, and this in order to adress the obsurdity found within the issue, even though it was done in a sort of shrude unorthodoxed way, people know Rush and how he is (no suprizes) here, but for political destruction purposes, they gladly pounced on this. B )

Flame on!


----------



## Rozman

mudwhistle said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question....If sponsors are dropping Rush Limbaugh, will that mean there will be dead air where there would have been a commercial?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that CBS News can fill it with wonderful news about the massive economic recovery we're in.
Click to expand...


I heard the President giving a speech the other day...
(When is this guy* NOT*giving a speech)...
Anyway he's going on about how many jobs *HE* created.
He used to say     1 million
Then it became    2 million
Recently it was     3 million
Now he's claiming 4 million....

Unemployment number reports stopped counting a bunch of people to help make Obama look good and still the UE rate is around 8.2 -8.3 %....

The left is walking around on air at their huge success and still after cooking the books UE
is still way up there...

Anybody other then his fans buying into this?...


----------



## Synthaholic

skookerasbil said:


> What a bunch of gonads we have on this site.........think Limbaughs ratings are going to tank and sponsors will flee.
> 
> Dollar to a stale donut Monday's ratings approach an all time high.
> 
> *Listen..........any time you see the k00ks going ballistic on Limbuagh, it is for one reason: he's schooling the k00k left........and in this case, its about highlighting the liberal ideology that there is no such thing as personal responsibility. A huge majority of women are not like Fluke.........spreading for every swinging dick on the planet!!
> 
> 
> By the way.......does anybody kow if Fluke has been poked by a truck because you can bet you can drive one in there by now!!*



^^^^^^^^^
This is the face of the Republican Party in 2012.  When you get your asses handed to you in November, this will be one big reason why.


----------



## Synthaholic

Meister said:


> I have a question....If sponsors are dropping Rush Limbaugh, will that mean there will be dead air where there would have been a commercial?


Perhaps he will get his high-brow writers to come up with more "Barack The Magic Negro" bits to entertain his sycophantic dittoheads?


----------



## Synthaholic

Defiant1 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one sponsor that's dropped Limbaugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep Number Beds, for one.
> 
> There was another, also, as of yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet there are Tempur-Pedic trucks heading to Rush's house right now with new beds to replace the Sleep Numbers.
> 
> Tune in Monday at noon EST.
Click to expand...

I realize that yours is a love that could never be diminished by anything your master says.

Question:  are you going to put another yard sign on your property this fall calling the President a ******, like you did in 2008?


----------



## Full-Auto

Synthaholic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question....If sponsors are dropping Rush Limbaugh, will that mean there will be dead air where there would have been a commercial?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he will get his high-brow writers to come up with more "Barack The Magic Negro" bits to entertain his sycophantic dittoheads?
Click to expand...


Hey dumbass the magic negro came from the left.


----------



## Synthaholic

Conservative said:


> Who gives a shit about Rush? Not me.
> 
> In facts, the vast majority of threads about Rush, are started by left leaning posters.



Obviously, you give enough of a shit to come into this thread to let everyone know how much you don't give a shit.


----------



## Dot Com

...


----------



## beagle9

Synthaholic said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep Number Beds, for one.
> 
> There was another, also, as of yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet there are Tempur-Pedic trucks heading to Rush's house right now with new beds to replace the Sleep Numbers.
> 
> Tune in Monday at noon EST.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize that yours is a love that could never be diminished by anything your master says.
> 
> Question:  are you going to put another yard sign on your property this fall calling the President a ******, like you did in 2008?
Click to expand...

You just fell into the trap in which you are complaining about....Hilarious when one keeps on yapping, and then falls into the same crap he or she is accusing another of....Bahwahahahaha....


----------



## Synthaholic

Intense said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow these sponsors are gonna show Rush the error of his way....
> 
> Yawn.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet 99 out of 100 that are Bitching, don't even listen to Rush. Totalitarian Witch Hunt. They Cannot handle Rush in Open Debate, so Character Assassination is their only weapon. Only by pressuring Sponsors, intimidating them, do they have any power.* I'd say that we should do that also, but that is not our style. We are above that.*
Click to expand...


I don't know if I've ever seen an honest post from you on this forum.



Weak tea: Politico reports right-wing boycott of MSNBC following tea party documentary, &ldquo;not really working&rdquo; | Media Matters for America

Right-wing group boycotts Google for opposing Prop. 8. | ThinkProgress

Wake up and LIVE: The Right-wing Boycott of Thin Mints

Right-Wing Group Wants to Boycott Toys"R"Us for Selling Gay "Archie" Comic | Complex

Right Wing Group Calls For Boycott Of Jewish-Owned Stores That Employ Arabs - FailedMessiah.com

PageOneQ | Daily Show ridicules right wing boycott of McDonald's over gay 'culture war'

Right-Wing Talk Radio Hosts Call for GM Boycott - U.S. News Rankings and Reviews


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow these sponsors are gonna show Rush the error of his way....
> 
> Yawn.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet 99 out of 100 that are Bitching, don't even listen to Rush. Totalitarian Witch Hunt. They Cannot handle Rush in Open Debate, so Character Assassination is their only weapon. Only by pressuring Sponsors, intimidating them, do they have any power.* I'd say that we should do that also, but that is not our style. We are above that.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if I've ever seen an honest post from you on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Weak tea: Politico reports right-wing boycott of MSNBC following tea party documentary, &ldquo;not really working&rdquo; | Media Matters for America
> 
> Right-wing group boycotts Google for opposing Prop. 8. | ThinkProgress
> 
> Wake up and LIVE: The Right-wing Boycott of Thin Mints
> 
> Right-Wing Group Wants to Boycott Toys"R"Us for Selling Gay "Archie" Comic | Complex
> 
> Right Wing Group Calls For Boycott Of Jewish-Owned Stores That Employ Arabs - FailedMessiah.com
> 
> PageOneQ | Daily Show ridicules right wing boycott of McDonald's over gay 'culture war'
> 
> Right-Wing Talk Radio Hosts Call for GM Boycott - U.S. News Rankings and Reviews
Click to expand...

And that list of supporting evidence makes your argument look real weak.


----------



## Synthaholic

mudwhistle said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow these sponsors are gonna show Rush the error of his way....
> 
> Yawn.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet 99 out of 100 that are Bitching, don't even listen to Rush. Totalitarian Witch Hunt. They Cannot handle Rush in Open Debate, so Character Assassination is their only weapon. Only by pressuring Sponsors, intimidating them, do they have any power. I'd say that we should do that also, but that is not our style. We are above that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is their game.
> 
> They wait to pounce on every word a conservative says but when they're guilty of it they just misspoke.
> 
> I'm still waiting for Bill Maher to apologize for calling Sarah Palin, on HBO, a "Dumb ****". I'm still waiting for Obama to apologize for calling me and rest of the Tea Party members "Tea Baggers", which is the same thing as calling us a bunch of scrotum sucking faggots.
Click to expand...


You were coined teabaggers by one of your own.

But continue lying about it!


----------



## Sarah G

Meister said:


> I have a question....If sponsors are dropping Rush Limbaugh, will that mean there will be dead air where there would have been a commercial?



I have a better idea, keep the commercials and move the dead air to in between them.  Give everyone a little peace in life.


----------



## Synthaholic

Full-Auto said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question....If sponsors are dropping Rush Limbaugh, will that mean there will be dead air where there would have been a commercial?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he will get his high-brow writers to come up with more "Barack The Magic Negro" bits to entertain his sycophantic dittoheads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass the magic negro came from the left.
Click to expand...

"The Left" did not write Rush Limbaugh's offensive attempt at humor.


----------



## Synthaholic

beagle9 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet there are Tempur-Pedic trucks heading to Rush's house right now with new beds to replace the Sleep Numbers.
> 
> Tune in Monday at noon EST.
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that yours is a love that could never be diminished by anything your master says.
> 
> Question:  are you going to put another yard sign on your property this fall calling the President a ******, like you did in 2008?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just fell into the trap in which you are complaining about....Hilarious when one keeps on yapping, and then falls into the same crap he or she is accusing another of....Bahwahahahaha....
Click to expand...

Try that again in English.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet 99 out of 100 that are Bitching, don't even listen to Rush. Totalitarian Witch Hunt. They Cannot handle Rush in Open Debate, so Character Assassination is their only weapon. Only by pressuring Sponsors, intimidating them, do they have any power. I'd say that we should do that also, but that is not our style. We are above that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is their game.
> 
> They wait to pounce on every word a conservative says but when they're guilty of it they just misspoke.
> 
> I'm still waiting for Bill Maher to apologize for calling Sarah Palin, on HBO, a "Dumb ****". I'm still waiting for Obama to apologize for calling me and rest of the Tea Party members "Tea Baggers", which is the same thing as calling us a bunch of scrotum sucking faggots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were coined teabaggers by one of your own.
> 
> But continue lying about it!
Click to expand...


Link? OH and I bet you think the term gay 90's is  about back in the 90's people were all about same sex relationships,  or 90 years old being gay?


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet 99 out of 100 that are Bitching, don't even listen to Rush. Totalitarian Witch Hunt. They Cannot handle Rush in Open Debate, so Character Assassination is their only weapon. Only by pressuring Sponsors, intimidating them, do they have any power.* I'd say that we should do that also, but that is not our style. We are above that.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I've ever seen an honest post from you on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Weak tea: Politico reports right-wing boycott of MSNBC following tea party documentary, &ldquo;not really working&rdquo; | Media Matters for America
> 
> Right-wing group boycotts Google for opposing Prop. 8. | ThinkProgress
> 
> Wake up and LIVE: The Right-wing Boycott of Thin Mints
> 
> Right-Wing Group Wants to Boycott Toys"R"Us for Selling Gay "Archie" Comic | Complex
> 
> Right Wing Group Calls For Boycott Of Jewish-Owned Stores That Employ Arabs - FailedMessiah.com
> 
> PageOneQ | Daily Show ridicules right wing boycott of McDonald's over gay 'culture war'
> 
> Right-Wing Talk Radio Hosts Call for GM Boycott - U.S. News Rankings and Reviews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that list of supporting evidence makes your argument look real weak.
Click to expand...

Why is that, Rebecca?

(although, I don't know why I am asking you - you have proven to be a dishonest poster)


----------



## Sarah G

Full-Auto said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question....If sponsors are dropping Rush Limbaugh, will that mean there will be dead air where there would have been a commercial?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he will get his high-brow writers to come up with more "Barack The Magic Negro" bits to entertain his sycophantic dittoheads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass the magic negro came from the left.
Click to expand...


Yeah.  As if anyone on the Left would be associated with that.  Are you off your meds again?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he will get his high-brow writers to come up with more "Barack The Magic Negro" bits to entertain his sycophantic dittoheads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass the magic negro came from the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The Left" did not write Rush Limbaugh's offensive attempt at humor.
Click to expand...


Hell it's wiki but it fits

"Barack the Magic Negro"[2] is a song by American political satirist Paul Shanklin who wrote and recorded it for the Rush Limbaugh Show as satire after it was first applied to presidential candidate Obama by movie and culture critic, David Ehrenstein, in a Los Angeles Times op ed column of March 19, 2007. It was played numerous times in 2007 and 2008 by Rush Limbaugh and appeared on the 2008 album We Hate the USA. It is sung by Shanklin to the tune of "Puff, the Magic Dragon". Shanklin impersonates black activist Al Sharpton, who regretfully sings that white people will vote for Barack Obama for President instead of Sharpton, because Obama is a magical Negro (a term previously popularized by Spike Lee[3]), not a real black man from the "hood".
Barack the Magic Negro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I've ever seen an honest post from you on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Weak tea: Politico reports right-wing boycott of MSNBC following tea party documentary, &ldquo;not really working&rdquo; | Media Matters for America
> 
> Right-wing group boycotts Google for opposing Prop. 8. | ThinkProgress
> 
> Wake up and LIVE: The Right-wing Boycott of Thin Mints
> 
> Right-Wing Group Wants to Boycott Toys"R"Us for Selling Gay "Archie" Comic | Complex
> 
> Right Wing Group Calls For Boycott Of Jewish-Owned Stores That Employ Arabs - FailedMessiah.com
> 
> PageOneQ | Daily Show ridicules right wing boycott of McDonald's over gay 'culture war'
> 
> Right-Wing Talk Radio Hosts Call for GM Boycott - U.S. News Rankings and Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> And that list of supporting evidence makes your argument look real weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is that, Rebecca?
> 
> (although, I don't know why I am asking you - you have proven to be a dishonest poster)
Click to expand...

You saying it does not make it true but enough with your distraction


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is their game.
> 
> They wait to pounce on every word a conservative says but when they're guilty of it they just misspoke.
> 
> I'm still waiting for Bill Maher to apologize for calling Sarah Palin, on HBO, a "Dumb ****". I'm still waiting for Obama to apologize for calling me and rest of the Tea Party members "Tea Baggers", which is the same thing as calling us a bunch of scrotum sucking faggots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were coined teabaggers by one of your own.
> 
> But continue lying about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link? OH and I bet you think the term gay 90's is  about back in the 90's people were all about same sex relationships,  or 90 years old being gay?
Click to expand...

Are you that fucking stupid, Rebecca?  Or do you just play stupid on the internet?


I know you wingnuts like to attack the messenger, so go ahead and attack the Rightwing *National Review Online*:

Rise of an Epithet by Jay Nordlinger - National Review Online


Fucking moron.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass the magic negro came from the left.
> 
> 
> 
> "The Left" did not write Rush Limbaugh's offensive attempt at humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell it's wiki but it fits
> 
> "Barack the Magic Negro"[2] is a song by American political satirist Paul Shanklin who wrote and recorded it for the Rush Limbaugh Show as satire after it was first applied to presidential candidate Obama by movie and culture critic, David Ehrenstein, in a Los Angeles Times op ed column of March 19, 2007. It was played numerous times in 2007 and 2008 by Rush Limbaugh and appeared on the 2008 album We Hate the USA. It is sung by Shanklin to the tune of "Puff, the Magic Dragon". Shanklin impersonates black activist Al Sharpton, who regretfully sings that white people will vote for Barack Obama for President instead of Sharpton, because Obama is a magical Negro (a term previously popularized by Spike Lee[3]), not a real black man from the "hood".
> Barack the Magic Negro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

Where in there does it say that Limbaugh's offensive parody was written by the Left?

Hint: nowhere.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were coined teabaggers by one of your own.
> 
> But continue lying about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link? OH and I bet you think the term gay 90's is  about back in the 90's people were all about same sex relationships,  or 90 years old being gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that fucking stupid, Rebecca?  Or do you just play stupid on the internet?
> 
> 
> I know you wingnuts like to attack the messenger, so go ahead and attack the Rightwing *National Review Online*:
> 
> Rise of an Epithet by Jay Nordlinger - National Review Online
> 
> 
> Fucking moron.
Click to expand...


Are you sure he knew what the word meant? Thats the link I wanted to see little bitch cyndie. Stupid fucking whore.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that list of supporting evidence makes your argument look real weak.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that, Rebecca?
> 
> (although, I don't know why I am asking you - you have proven to be a dishonest poster)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saying it does not make it true but enough with your distraction
Click to expand...

It is absolutely true.

Now explain what you meant.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Left" did not write Rush Limbaugh's offensive attempt at humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell it's wiki but it fits
> 
> "Barack the Magic Negro"[2] is a song by American political satirist Paul Shanklin who wrote and recorded it for the Rush Limbaugh Show as satire after it was first applied to presidential candidate Obama by movie and culture critic, David Ehrenstein, in a Los Angeles Times op ed column of March 19, 2007. It was played numerous times in 2007 and 2008 by Rush Limbaugh and appeared on the 2008 album We Hate the USA. It is sung by Shanklin to the tune of "Puff, the Magic Dragon". Shanklin impersonates black activist Al Sharpton, who regretfully sings that white people will vote for Barack Obama for President instead of Sharpton, because Obama is a magical Negro (a term previously popularized by Spike Lee[3]), not a real black man from the "hood".
> Barack the Magic Negro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where in there does it say that Limbaugh's offensive parody was written by the Left?
> 
> Hint: nowhere.
Click to expand...

The term was coined by the left stupid.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that, Rebecca?
> 
> (although, I don't know why I am asking you - you have proven to be a dishonest poster)
> 
> 
> 
> You saying it does not make it true but enough with your distraction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is absolutely true.
> 
> Now explain what you meant.
Click to expand...

Again a liar like you saying it means even less.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link? OH and I bet you think the term gay 90's is  about back in the 90's people were all about same sex relationships,  or 90 years old being gay?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you that fucking stupid, Rebecca?  Or do you just play stupid on the internet?
> 
> 
> I know you wingnuts like to attack the messenger, so go ahead and attack the Rightwing *National Review Online*:
> 
> Rise of an Epithet by Jay Nordlinger - National Review Online
> 
> 
> Fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure he knew what the word meant? Thats the link I wanted to see little bitch cyndie. Stupid fucking whore.
Click to expand...

Dishonest poster.  Just as I said.  Even when given the proof, you still cannot help but be dishonest.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you that fucking stupid, Rebecca?  Or do you just play stupid on the internet?
> 
> 
> I know you wingnuts like to attack the messenger, so go ahead and attack the Rightwing *National Review Online*:
> 
> Rise of an Epithet by Jay Nordlinger - National Review Online
> 
> 
> Fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure he knew what the word meant? Thats the link I wanted to see little bitch cyndie. Stupid fucking whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dishonest poster.  Just as I said.  Even when given the proof, you still cannot help but be dishonest.
Click to expand...

Where is that link where he knew what the term meant? Not posting it makes you dishonest.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The only mud that momentarily stuck was criticism (white and black alike) concerning Obama's alleged "inauthenticty," as compared to such sterling examples of "genuine" blackness as Al Sharpton and Snoop Dogg. Speaking as an African American whose last name has led to his racial "credentials" being challenged  often several times a day  I know how pesky this sort of thing can be.

Obama the 'Magic Negro' - latimes.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775

If you're an honest person you will watch the video before commenting

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAXmY7tbj4A]Is The "Barack The Magic Negro" Song Over The Top? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure he knew what the word meant? Thats the link I wanted to see little bitch cyndie. Stupid fucking whore.
> 
> 
> 
> Dishonest poster.  Just as I said.  Even when given the proof, you still cannot help but be dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is that link where he knew what the term meant? Not posting it makes you dishonest.
Click to expand...

The question at hand is who coined the term, not if that person also knew it was a sexual slang term.

Another perfect example of your dishonesty.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dishonest poster.  Just as I said.  Even when given the proof, you still cannot help but be dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that link where he knew what the term meant? Not posting it makes you dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question at hand is who coined the term, not if that person also knew it was a sexual slang term.
> 
> Another perfect example of your dishonesty.
Click to expand...


And my question is did he know what it meant? Where is that link?
Do you think the gay 90's mean a lot of people in the 90's were gay?


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that link where he knew what the term meant? Not posting it makes you dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> The question at hand is who coined the term, not if that person also knew it was a sexual slang term.
> 
> Another perfect example of your dishonesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And my question is did he know what it meant? Where is that link?*
> Do you think the gay 90's mean a lot of people in the 90's were gay?
Click to expand...



Who gives a shit?

You said:



bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is their game.
> 
> They wait to pounce on every word a conservative says but when they're guilty of it they just misspoke.
> 
> I'm still waiting for Bill Maher to apologize for calling Sarah Palin,  on HBO, a "Dumb ****". I'm still waiting for Obama to apologize for  calling me and rest of the Tea Party members "Tea Baggers", which is the  same thing as calling us a bunch of scrotum sucking faggots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You were coined teabaggers by one of your own.
> *
> But continue lying about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Link?* OH and I bet you think the term gay 90's is  about back in the  90's people were all about same sex relationships,  or 90 years old  being gay?
Click to expand...


I gave you the link that proved my point.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question at hand is who coined the term, not if that person also knew it was a sexual slang term.
> 
> Another perfect example of your dishonesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And my question is did he know what it meant? Where is that link?*
> Do you think the gay 90's mean a lot of people in the 90's were gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?
> 
> You said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You were coined teabaggers by one of your own.
> *
> But continue lying about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Link?* OH and I bet you think the term gay 90's is  about back in the  90's people were all about same sex relationships,  or 90 years old  being gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you the link that proved my point.
Click to expand...




> Who gives a shit?



Your little pissy ass rant might have some meaning if you posted proof that he knew what it meant.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And my question is did he know what it meant? Where is that link?*
> Do you think the gay 90's mean a lot of people in the 90's were gay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?
> 
> You said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you the link that proved my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your little pissy ass rant might have some meaning if you posted proof that he knew what it meant.
Click to expand...


Hey stupid.........remember the sign carried by a teabagger that said "teabag the liberal Dems before they teabag you"?

Yet again a total fail you big cracked sorry excuse for a plumber.


----------



## Intense

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?
> 
> You said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you the link that proved my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your little pissy ass rant might have some meaning if you posted proof that he knew what it meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey stupid.........remember the sign carried by a teabagger that said "teabag the liberal Dems before they teabag you"?
> 
> Yet again a total fail you big cracked sorry excuse for a plumber.
Click to expand...


Not all of us live to Tea Bag, ABS. You might need more meaning in your life.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?
> 
> You said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you the link that proved my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your little pissy ass rant might have some meaning if you posted proof that he knew what it meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey stupid.........remember the sign carried by a teabagger that said "teabag the liberal Dems before they teabag you"?
> 
> Yet again a total fail you big cracked sorry excuse for a plumber.
Click to expand...

seabitch what does your little pissy ass rant have to do with whether or not the person in question had knowledge of what the term meant? Did your boy friend leave for another sea hag?


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your little pissy ass rant might have some meaning if you posted proof that he knew what it meant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid.........remember the sign carried by a teabagger that said "teabag the liberal Dems before they teabag you"?
> 
> Yet again a total fail you big cracked sorry excuse for a plumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seabitch what does your little pissy ass rant have to do with whether or not the person in question had knowledge of what the term meant? Did your boy friend leave for another sea hag?
Click to expand...


So..........the teabaggers are so fucking stupid that they didn't bother to research what they were saying, so it's okay for them to put it on a sign, even if they don't know what they mean?

Figures........par for the course for stupid people like you.


----------



## Warrior102

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid.........remember the sign carried by a teabagger that said "teabag the liberal Dems before they teabag you"?
> 
> Yet again a total fail you big cracked sorry excuse for a plumber.
> 
> 
> 
> seabitch what does your little pissy ass rant have to do with whether or not the person in question had knowledge of what the term meant? Did your boy friend leave for another sea hag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So..........the teabaggers are so fucking stupid that they didn't bother to research what they were saying, so it's okay for them to put it on a sign, even if they don't know what they mean?
> 
> Figures........par for the course for stupid people like you.
Click to expand...


Speaking of stupid people - how goes it, you dumb fucking PO1? LOL!


----------



## JimH52

Many still see Rush as the mouthpiece of the GOP.  He is losing sponsors this time.  He is the best marketing tool that the Dems have.


----------



## Full-Auto

JimH52 said:


> Many still see Rush as the mouthpiece of the GOP.  He is losing sponsors this time.  He is the best marketing tool that the Dems have.



3 sponsors from thousands.

Yup hes worried.


----------



## JimH52

Full-Auto said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many still see Rush as the mouthpiece of the GOP.  He is losing sponsors this time.  He is the best marketing tool that the Dems have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 sponsors from thousands.
> 
> Yup hes worried.
Click to expand...


It is just beginning...


----------



## JimH52

Rush Limbaugh's Advertisers Facing Social Media Firestorm | ThinkProgress



> So far, Sleep Number, The Sleep Train, Quicken Loans, Legal Zoom, Citrix, Carbonite, and ProFlowers


----------



## uscitizen

Katzndogz said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Telling the truth is now frowned upon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the point.
> Being a rude crude asshole is still frowned upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No matter how that particular pig was dresssed, it was still going to be a pig.
Click to expand...

Yes no matter how you dress Rush..


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## JimH52

Dot Com said:


>



Funny!


----------



## Dr Grump

Full-Auto said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many still see Rush as the mouthpiece of the GOP.  He is losing sponsors this time.  He is the best marketing tool that the Dems have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 sponsors from thousands.
> 
> Yup hes worried.
Click to expand...


I doubt he has a hundred, let alone thousands...


----------



## uscitizen

Dr Grump said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many still see Rush as the mouthpiece of the GOP.  He is losing sponsors this time.  He is the best marketing tool that the Dems have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 sponsors from thousands.
> 
> Yup hes worried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt he has a hundred, let alone thousands...
Click to expand...


Aww let them have their dream.


----------



## JimH52

From MSNBC.com

David Friend, who runs the online backup company Carbonite, issued a statement on his company's website saying that Carbonite would no longer advertise with Limbaugh despite the host's rare admission of regret. From the website:



> No one with daughters the age of Sandra Fluke, and I have two, could possibly abide the insult and abuse heaped upon this courageous and well-intentioned young lady. Mr. Limbaugh, with his highly personal attacks on Miss Fluke, overstepped any reasonable bounds of decency. Even though Mr. Limbaugh has now issued an apology, we have nonetheless decided to withdraw our advertising from his show. We hope that our action, along with the other advertisers who have already withdrawn their ads, will ultimately contribute to a more civilized public discourse.



I wrote an e-mail to Mister Friend thanking him for his action on Limbaugh and his well thoughtout statement.


----------



## Big Fitz

JimH52 said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many still see Rush as the mouthpiece of the GOP.  He is losing sponsors this time.  He is the best marketing tool that the Dems have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 sponsors from thousands.
> 
> Yup hes worried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is just beginning...
Click to expand...

We've heard that before too.


----------



## JimH52

Big Fitz said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 sponsors from thousands.
> 
> Yup hes worried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just beginning...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've heard that before too.
Click to expand...


Obviously you are need reading the links being posted.  Fatboy is getting hit hard in the billfold this time...


----------



## Big Fitz

JimH52 said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is just beginning...
> 
> 
> 
> We've heard that before too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you are need reading the links being posted.  Fatboy is getting hit hard in the billfold this time...
Click to expand...

Like alllll the other times it was claimed too.

Yep.  hurt him bad then too.


----------



## saveliberty

All this means is new advertisers will realize that they can reach a vast audience more inexpensively than a week ago.  The market will correct itself.


----------



## Synthaholic

JimH52 said:


> Many still see Rush as the mouthpiece of the GOP.  He is losing sponsors this time.  He is the best marketing tool that the Dems have.


It's now 7 sponsors who have left.


----------



## beagle9

Synthaholic said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many still see Rush as the mouthpiece of the GOP.  He is losing sponsors this time.  He is the best marketing tool that the Dems have.
> 
> 
> 
> It's now 7 sponsors who have left.
Click to expand...

You all are worried about Rush, the message and his sponsors leaving him, while in the mean time you all are fixing to get the big one from Obama and company yet again, when he makes it mandatory that you and I pay for this activity of irresponsibility on the parts of those who are saying that they are going broke, because they don't have enough contraception to keep up with their activities in the sack? You people slay me! ROTFL now..

Sponsors? These people have millions or billions, but how much do you have in your wallet right now, yet you defend this idiocy that is going on in all of this ? Bawahhahahaha....


----------



## bodecea

Pale Rider said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoora!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever noticed with that red neck sport called NASCAR, that car sponsors are always leaving....but they always race 43 cars?  weird, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also notice how all these claims of sponsors leaving can never be proven.
> 
> Liberals... bunch of damn, slimy liars.
Click to expand...


I think we can see who the liar is in this case.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

I heard about this.  Seems that some of the sponsors are upset because of what he said about that female who wanted ME to pay $3,000 a year to her for birth control.  $3,000?!?!?!?!?  Wow, she must have bed sores on her back.

But, it's the free market at work.  If they leave, they are certainly free to do so.  Ooops, sorry... I used that word that liberals absolutely FEAR the most... free, as in FREEDOM.


----------



## Neurotika

well if crap like viagra and vasectomies are covered by insurance then why should birth control be any different.

she isnt asking you to pay for her birth control she wants it covered by her/school  insurance..


----------



## Katzndogz

I'm glad I don't have Carbonite.   No I would not be proud of a daughter who advertised that she needs $1,000 a year to support a sex addiction.  I'd be embarassed and ashamed.


----------



## Katzndogz

When sponsors pushed Howard Stern, he pushed back by going to a subscription service.  Rush would be much better off if he did the same.   Libs want to totally control public airways.   They can be replaced.


----------



## Synthaholic

Rush starts in 8 minutes, wingnuts!


----------



## The Infidel

Wonder if that assholes sponsors will drop him.... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44hU4pVaV4g&feature=player_embedded]Sickening Cruelty: Libtalker Mocks Tornado Victims - YouTube[/ame]


http://goldarama.com/

HEALIN' HOLLERS Chickweed Salve - Best salve for insect bites

Welcome!

www.aaa.com redirect

Sustainable Web Hosting, Oregon Web Hosting - Canvas Dreams


----------



## Synthaholic

The Infidel said:


> Wonder if that assholes sponsors will drop him....
> 
> Sickening Cruelty: Libtalker Mocks Tornado Victims - YouTube
> 
> 
> http://goldarama.com/
> 
> HEALIN' HOLLERS Chickweed Salve - Best salve for insect bites
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> www.aaa.com redirect
> 
> Sustainable Web Hosting, Oregon Web Hosting - Canvas Dreams


I hope so.


----------



## HUGGY

Synthaholic said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if that assholes sponsors will drop him....
> 
> Sickening Cruelty: Libtalker Mocks Tornado Victims - YouTube
> 
> 
> Goldarama &#8230;the smart way to sell your gold
> 
> HEALIN' HOLLERS Chickweed Salve - Best salve for insect bites
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> www.aaa.com redirect
> 
> Sustainable Web Hosting, Oregon Web Hosting - Canvas Dreams
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycbgHM1mI0k]Dusty Springfield - Wishin&#39; And Hopin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic

A big one:  AOL just announced they are dropping Rush.


At AOL one of our core values is that we act with integrity. (1/3)

We have monitored the unfolding events and have determined that Mr. Limbaugh&#8217;s comments are not in line with our values.  (2/3)

As a result we have made the decision to suspend advertising on The Rush Limbaugh Radio show. (3/3)


----------



## Synthaholic

*Peter  Gabriel has asked that this response be published when he found out  that his track 'Sledgehammer' has been used on the Rush Limbaugh show:

 'Peter was appalled to learn that his music was linked to Rush  Limbaugh's extraordinary attack on Sandra Flute.  It is obvious from  anyone that knows Peter's work that he would never approve such a use.   He has asked his representatives to make sure his music is withdrawn and  especially from these unfair aggressive and ignorant comments. '*


----------



## Katzndogz

Extraordinary attack indeed!  Such fake outrage is appalling.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

*MEANWHILE HERE IN THE REAL WORLD*
*Gas prices *
Gas prices climb again, topping $3.76 nation wide
Gas prices rise Sunday; national average above $3.76-gallon - Mar. 4, 2012

Feds: No new drilling permits, but we'll tap into Strategic Petroleum Reserve!
Feds: No new drilling permits, but we'll tap into Strategic Petroleum Reserve! | Washington Examiner

*Food stamps *
More Than 46.5 Million Americans Participated in SNAP in December 
SNAP/Food Stamp Monthly Participation Data « Food Research & Action Center

*Poverty*
49.1 million who fall below the poverty line
Census shows 1 in 2 people are poor or low-income

*Jobs*
No big pickup in job growth in 2012, forecasters say
No big pickup in job growth in 2012, forecasters say - Los Angeles Times


*WHICH IS QUESTIONABLE DUE TO THE FACT THE INFORMATION COMES FROM THE OBAMA LABOR DEPARTMENT.*
Unemployment Drops to "8.3" Percent in January 2012
National Employment Monthly Update

*Homes*
New-home sales hit a record low
New-home sales dropped in December - Jan. 26, 2012

*Liberty and Rights GONE*
Obama approves extension of expiring Patriot Act provisions
Obama approves extension of expiring Patriot Act provisions - CNN

President Obama Signed the National Defense Authorization Act
President Obama Signed the National Defense Authorization Act - Now What? - Forbes

*OK liberals you can continue with your distraction flux outrage *


----------



## Dot Com

bigrebnc1775 said:


> *MEANWHILE HERE IN THE REAL WORLD*
> *Gas prices *
> Gas prices climb again, topping $3.76 nation wide
> Gas prices rise Sunday; national average above $3.76-gallon - Mar. 4, 2012
> 
> Feds: No new drilling permits, but we'll tap into Strategic Petroleum Reserve!
> Feds: No new drilling permits, but we'll tap into Strategic Petroleum Reserve! | Washington Examiner
> 
> *Food stamps *
> More Than 46.5 Million Americans Participated in SNAP in December
> SNAP/Food Stamp Monthly Participation Data « Food Research & Action Center
> 
> *Poverty*
> 49.1 million who fall below the poverty line
> Census shows 1 in 2 people are poor or low-income
> 
> *Jobs*
> No big pickup in job growth in 2012, forecasters say
> No big pickup in job growth in 2012, forecasters say - Los Angeles Times
> 
> 
> *WHICH IS QUESTIONABLE DUE TO THE FACT THE INFORMATION COMES FROM THE OBAMA LABOR DEPARTMENT.*
> Unemployment Drops to "8.3" Percent in January 2012
> National Employment Monthly Update
> 
> *Homes*
> New-home sales hit a record low
> New-home sales dropped in December - Jan. 26, 2012
> 
> *Liberty and Rights GONE*
> Obama approves extension of expiring Patriot Act provisions
> Obama approves extension of expiring Patriot Act provisions - CNN
> 
> President Obama Signed the National Defense Authorization Act
> President Obama Signed the National Defense Authorization Act - Now What? - Forbes
> 
> *OK liberals you can continue with your distraction flux outrage *


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dot Com said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MEANWHILE HERE IN THE REAL WORLD*
> *Gas prices *
> Gas prices climb again, topping $3.76 nation wide
> Gas prices rise Sunday; national average above $3.76-gallon - Mar. 4, 2012
> 
> Feds: No new drilling permits, but we'll tap into Strategic Petroleum Reserve!
> Feds: No new drilling permits, but we'll tap into Strategic Petroleum Reserve! | Washington Examiner
> 
> *Food stamps *
> More Than 46.5 Million Americans Participated in SNAP in December
> SNAP/Food Stamp Monthly Participation Data « Food Research & Action Center
> 
> *Poverty*
> 49.1 million who fall below the poverty line
> Census shows 1 in 2 people are poor or low-income
> 
> *Jobs*
> No big pickup in job growth in 2012, forecasters say
> No big pickup in job growth in 2012, forecasters say - Los Angeles Times
> 
> 
> *WHICH IS QUESTIONABLE DUE TO THE FACT THE INFORMATION COMES FROM THE OBAMA LABOR DEPARTMENT.*
> Unemployment Drops to "8.3" Percent in January 2012
> National Employment Monthly Update
> 
> *Homes*
> New-home sales hit a record low
> New-home sales dropped in December - Jan. 26, 2012
> 
> *Liberty and Rights GONE*
> Obama approves extension of expiring Patriot Act provisions
> Obama approves extension of expiring Patriot Act provisions - CNN
> 
> President Obama Signed the National Defense Authorization Act
> President Obama Signed the National Defense Authorization Act - Now What? - Forbes
> 
> *OK liberals you can continue with your distraction flux outrage *
Click to expand...

NO


----------



## Synthaholic

_*Sponsors are dropping rush.  *_


Well, as fat as he is, it's a wonder they could lift him in the first place.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> _*Sponsors are dropping rush.  *_
> 
> 
> Well, as fat as he is, it's a wonder they could lift him in the first place.









bigrebnc1775 said:


> *MEANWHILE HERE IN THE REAL WORLD*
> *Gas prices *
> Gas prices climb again, topping $3.76 nation wide
> Gas prices rise Sunday; national average above $3.76-gallon - Mar. 4, 2012
> 
> Feds: No new drilling permits, but we'll tap into Strategic Petroleum Reserve!
> Feds: No new drilling permits, but we'll tap into Strategic Petroleum Reserve! | Washington Examiner
> 
> *Food stamps *
> More Than 46.5 Million Americans Participated in SNAP in December
> SNAP/Food Stamp Monthly Participation Data « Food Research & Action Center
> 
> *Poverty*
> 49.1 million who fall below the poverty line
> Census shows 1 in 2 people are poor or low-income
> 
> *Jobs*
> No big pickup in job growth in 2012, forecasters say
> No big pickup in job growth in 2012, forecasters say - Los Angeles Times
> 
> 
> *WHICH IS QUESTIONABLE DUE TO THE FACT THE INFORMATION COMES FROM THE OBAMA LABOR DEPARTMENT.*
> Unemployment Drops to "8.3" Percent in January 2012
> National Employment Monthly Update
> 
> *Homes*
> New-home sales hit a record low
> New-home sales dropped in December - Jan. 26, 2012
> 
> *Liberty and Rights GONE*
> Obama approves extension of expiring Patriot Act provisions
> Obama approves extension of expiring Patriot Act provisions - CNN
> 
> President Obama Signed the National Defense Authorization Act
> President Obama Signed the National Defense Authorization Act - Now What? - Forbes
> 
> *OK liberals you can continue with your distraction flux outrage *


----------



## kidrocks

Is this country great, or what?  Rush is in panic mode. 






*More Limbaugh advertisers jump ship

Limbaugh attempting to stem fallout

Limbaugh apologizes yet again for his controversial comments as advertisers continue to flee.*





More Limbaugh advertisers jump ship  CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs


(CNN)  Rush Limbaugh's apology for labeling a law student a "slut" and "prostitute" failed to stem an exodus of advertisers from his radio show, as another company said Monday it was withdrawing spots from the conservative program.

AOL Inc. became the eighth company to announce in a statement online they were removing ads from "The Rush Limbaugh Show," which is the most listened to talk radio show in the United States. 

"At AOL one of our core values is that we act with integrity," the company wrote in a post on their corporate Facebook page. "We have monitored the unfolding events and have determined that Mr. Limbaugh's comments are not in line with our values. As a result we have made the decision to suspend advertising on The Rush Limbaugh Radio show."

Other sponsors dropping spots from Limbaugh's show include mattress companies like Sleep Number and The Sleep Train, and companies that assist small businesses like Citrix, LegalZoom and QuickenLoans. 

One company, Carbonite, a data backup service, said feedback from customers led to the decision to remove advertising from Limbaugh's show. The company's CEO said Limbaugh's apology Saturday wasn't enough to put his company's ads back on the air.

"No one with daughters the age of Sandra Fluke, and I have two, could possibly abide the insult and abuse heaped upon this courageous and well-intentioned young lady," Carbonite CEO David Friend said. "Mr. Limbaugh, with his highly personal attacks on Miss Fluke, overstepped any reasonable bounds of decency. Even though Mr. Limbaugh has now issued an apology, we have nonetheless decided to withdraw our advertising from his show. We hope that our action, along with the other advertisers who have already withdrawn their ads, will ultimately contribute to a more civilized public discourse."

In his apology Saturday, Limbaugh admitted his "choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir."

He added, "I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."

Appearing on the ABC program "The View" Monday, Fluke said Limbaugh's apology was issued under pressure from advertisers.

"I don't think that a statement like this, saying that his choice of words was not the best, changes anything," Fluke said. "And especially when that statement is issued when he's under significant pressure from his sponsors who have begun to pull their support from the show."


----------



## OtaniKitano

*He's about as sincere as Tiger Woods was when he mea culpa'd to HIS sponsors after they dropped his sorry, psycho ass.

Mr. LimpBalls will simply move to Sirius XM if the kitchen gets too hot.  He's a big coward behind a mic, sucking on a cigar and probably already on the outs with No. 4 wife.  Maybe that's what put him into such a surly mood last week....*


----------



## WillowTree

I hope he goes off air so Jillian can stop lying.


----------



## Avatar4321

Rush sure didn't sound very panicked earlier.

BTW since when is AOL a sponsor? Ive never once heard them advertise on his program. Obvious I dont listen all the time, but I would expect that if they were a sponsor that they would have advertisements from time to time.


----------



## kidrocks

Don't have the proof yet but because of the national uproar, I believe Rush Limbaugh will soon announce his 'retirement' from his show and from talk-radio in general. Stay tuned folks.


----------



## Warrior102

I really don't think his net worth of $350 million gives a shit.


----------



## Avatar4321

kidrocks said:


> Don't have the proof yet but because of the national uproar, I believe Rush Limbaugh will soon announce his 'retirement' from his show and from talk-radio in general. Stay tuned folks.



And I believe that you salivating for no reason.


----------



## kidrocks

Warrior102 said:


> I really don't think his net worth of $350 million gives a shit.





Rush gives a shit about this one and is very concerned about his 'legacy'. He does not want to be remembered for this sad incident and is very sorry for crossing the line of no return once to often.


----------



## FuelRod

AOL?  

I didn't know they were still in business.


----------



## CaughtInTheMid

"Mr. Limbaugh, with his highly personal attacks..."



That's the heart of the matter.


----------



## Stephanie

well of course folks, this is WAY more important for the media than reporting on the condition of our country under the Obama administration.

when Eddie Schultz called Ingram a slut we heard about FOR ONE DAY from the lamestream media..

but, no agenda going on folks..nothing to see


----------



## Syphon

FuelRod said:


> AOL?
> 
> I didn't know they were still in business.


its AOL Time Warner. so anything associated with Time Warner would be considered to be part of that company.


----------



## Mustang

Maybe Vivid Entertainment will step up to replace all these advertisers.


----------



## kidrocks

Stephanie said:


> well of course folks, this is WAY more important for the media than reporting on the condition of our country under the Obama administration.






Complaining about the free-press again?

Why then don't you move to Red China, or even North Korea or Iraq... Syria? There is no 1st ammendment for you to attack there.


----------



## kidrocks

Stephanie said:


> well of course folks, this is WAY more important for the media than reporting on the condition of our country under the Obama administration.
> 
> when Eddie Schultz called Ingram a slut we heard about FOR ONE DAY from the lamestream media..
> 
> but, no agenda going on folks..nothing to see





Ed who?


----------



## Leweman

It only matters what the audience does.  The sponsors will be replaced.  Probably the same ones that left after it's forgotten.


----------



## kidrocks

Leweman said:


> It only matters what the audience does.  The sponsors will be replaced.  Probably the same ones that left after it's forgotten.




Yes, but it's good to see Rush cowering. Don't you agree?


----------



## BreezeWood

Warrior102 said:


> I really don't think his net worth of $350 million gives a shit.



The liberal gals making him irrelevant as they did to Herman Cain is what he is trying to fight against ... lot's of luck LimpBalls.


----------



## Stephanie

kidrocks said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It only matters what the audience does.  The sponsors will be replaced.  Probably the same ones that left after it's forgotten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but it's good to see Rush cowering. Don't you agree?
Click to expand...


How can you type with your keyboard keys all sticky?


----------



## Synthaholic

It's now up to 11 sponsors.


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> well of course folks, this is WAY more important for the media than reporting on the condition of our country under the Obama administration.
> 
> when Eddie Schultz called Ingram a slut we heard about FOR ONE DAY from the lamestream media..
> 
> but, no agenda going on folks..nothing to see



I follow with interest ALL your posts on ALL these threads telling us how this is unimportant.


----------



## kidrocks

Stephanie said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It only matters what the audience does.  The sponsors will be replaced.  Probably the same ones that left after it's forgotten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but it's good to see Rush cowering. Don't you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you type with your keyboard keys all sticky?
Click to expand...



Kleenex.


----------



## thereisnospoon

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*Sponsors are dropping rush.  *_
> 
> 
> Well, as fat as he is, it's a wonder they could lift him in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MEANWHILE HERE IN THE REAL WORLD*
> *Gas prices *
> Gas prices climb again, topping $3.76 nation wide
> Gas prices rise Sunday; national average above $3.76-gallon - Mar. 4, 2012
> 
> Feds: No new drilling permits, but we'll tap into Strategic Petroleum Reserve!
> Feds: No new drilling permits, but we'll tap into Strategic Petroleum Reserve! | Washington Examiner
> 
> *Food stamps *
> More Than 46.5 Million Americans Participated in SNAP in December
> SNAP/Food Stamp Monthly Participation Data « Food Research & Action Center
> 
> *Poverty*
> 49.1 million who fall below the poverty line
> Census shows 1 in 2 people are poor or low-income
> 
> *Jobs*
> No big pickup in job growth in 2012, forecasters say
> No big pickup in job growth in 2012, forecasters say - Los Angeles Times
> 
> 
> *WHICH IS QUESTIONABLE DUE TO THE FACT THE INFORMATION COMES FROM THE OBAMA LABOR DEPARTMENT.*
> Unemployment Drops to "8.3" Percent in January 2012
> National Employment Monthly Update
> 
> *Homes*
> New-home sales hit a record low
> New-home sales dropped in December - Jan. 26, 2012
> 
> *Liberty and Rights GONE*
> Obama approves extension of expiring Patriot Act provisions
> Obama approves extension of expiring Patriot Act provisions - CNN
> 
> President Obama Signed the National Defense Authorization Act
> President Obama Signed the National Defense Authorization Act - Now What? - Forbes
> 
> *OK liberals you can continue with your distraction flux outrage *
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Meanwhile, the Leader of the free world is calling this woman( Ms. Fluke) to "see how she is doing"...
PUHLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZE.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Synthaholic said:


> It's now up to 11 sponsors.


 I will boycott all sponsors that drop the Rush Limbaugh show. 
What's good for the goose...
I urge all thinking people to boycott all sponsors which knee jerk in reaction to pressure from political correctness.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

thereisnospoon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's now up to 11 sponsors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which ones?
Click to expand...


Does it matter? Hell they could have been planning to pull their sponsorship long before this because of the bad obama economy'


----------



## WillowTree

And then still etched into my memory was the night that wanda sykes, her buddy obama and a room full of demoncraps sat around and laughed at the thought of Mr. Limbaugh dying of kidney failure. Mr. Limbaugh has a lot more class than the aforementioned group of people. just sayin.


----------



## Dot Com

WillowTree said:


> And then still etched into my memory was the night that wanda sykes, her buddy obama and a room full of demoncraps sat around and laughed at the thought of Mr. Limbaugh dying of kidney failure. Mr. Limbaugh has a lot more class than the aforementioned group of people. just sayin.



so you're a dittohead like Stephanie too?


----------



## ABikerSailor

I find it interesting that Limp Idiot was willing to double down on his comments..............

At least........until the sponsors started leaving, then it was an apology on his website yesterday, as well as another apology on his radio show today.

Proof that Limp Idiot isn't as secure as some would think.


----------



## Dot Com

why are his dittohead minions proud of him even after he caved?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Dot Com said:


> why are his dittohead minions proud of him even after he caved?



Well..........they were pretty proud of Sister Sarah when she quit halfway through her term.

I guess failure is their new thing to celebrate, because it doesn't look like they've got much else.


----------



## thereisnospoon

ABikerSailor said:


> I find it interesting that Limp Idiot was willing to double down on his comments..............
> 
> At least........until the sponsors started leaving, then it was an apology on his website yesterday, as well as another apology on his radio show today.
> 
> Proof that Limp Idiot isn't as secure as some would think.



I find it interesting how you libs can do no better than to hurl insults.
I suppose that you are unaware that Limbaugh puts liberals in the front of the caller line so they can be heard.


----------



## ABikerSailor

thereisnospoon said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that Limp Idiot was willing to double down on his comments..............
> 
> At least........until the sponsors started leaving, then it was an apology on his website yesterday, as well as another apology on his radio show today.
> 
> Proof that Limp Idiot isn't as secure as some would think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting how you libs can do no better than to hurl insults.
> I suppose that you are unaware that Limbaugh puts liberals in the front of the caller line so they can be heard.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.........I listened to that asshole every day for 2 years straight while stationed with VFA-131 from 1990 until 1992, as he was a favorite program of my supervisor.  

He's more interested in getting people that agree with him so that he can go even further to the right.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that Limp Idiot was willing to double down on his comments..............
> 
> At least........until the sponsors started leaving, then it was an apology on his website yesterday, as well as another apology on his radio show today.
> 
> Proof that Limp Idiot isn't as secure as some would think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting how you libs can do no better than to hurl insults.
> I suppose that you are unaware that Limbaugh puts liberals in the front of the caller line so they can be heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.........I listened to that asshole every day for 2 years straight while stationed with VFA-131 from 1990 until 1992, as he was a favorite program of my supervisor.
> 
> He's more interested in getting people that agree with him so that he can go even further to the right.
Click to expand...


Let's face it; if you are a liberal and you have to lie to get on Limbaughs program, you are pretty much sunk. *It is well known that liberals used to be shuffled to the front of the line whenever they called in. *It's something that Limbaugh has pointed out many times. I believe that Limbaugh has moved away from this policy in recent years, though, because of how many times liberals have lied in order to get on the air. 
Pundit Press: 02/06/2011


----------



## Stephanie

Dot Com said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then still etched into my memory was the night that wanda sykes, her buddy obama and a room full of demoncraps sat around and laughed at the thought of Mr. Limbaugh dying of kidney failure. Mr. Limbaugh has a lot more class than the aforementioned group of people. just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you're a dittohead like Stephanie too?
Click to expand...


Dots, go stalk someone else. I'm really not interested in you, really


----------



## Warrior102

Funny - all these dropped sponsors. 
Rush remains on the air
Rush net worth - $350 million
I am sure he's hiding in his bathroom tonight in fear


----------



## Peach

Warrior102 said:


> I really don't think his net worth of $350 million gives a shit.


And this will ADD to it Warrior:

When Barnum's biographer tried to track down when Barnum had uttered this phrase, all of Barnum's friends and acquaintances told him it was out of character. Barnum's credo was more along the lines of "there's a customer born every minute"  he wanted to find ways to draw new customers in all the time because competition was fierce and people could become bored easily.[citation needed]

Wikipedia


----------



## Stephanie

Warrior102 said:


> Funny - all these dropped sponsors.
> Rush remains on the air
> Rush net worth - $350 million
> I am sure he's hiding in his bathroom tonight in fear



they really think they have won something or another...pretty sad to watch them cheering the tearing down of their freedoms of speech


----------



## CrusaderFrank

This is so awesome!

Obama and Libs have given up on governing and are fixated on a radio talk show host

Is this a great country or what?

What were they going to run on, Obama's record? Record debt, deficits, unemployment, poverty homelessness foreclosures and our first ever credit downgrade?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Did advertisers/sponsors jump ship when Ed Schutlz called Laura Ingraham a slut?  Did they bail on Bill Mahar when he called Sarah Palin a ****?*  How 'bout Letterman when he called Willow Palin a prostitute?

* Oh, never mind about Mahar.  What a low-life loser.



> Maher Responds to Limbaugh: I Can Call Palin C-word Because 'I Don't Have Sponsors - I'm on HBO'



Read more: Maher Responds to Limbaugh: I Can Call Palin C-word Because 'I Don't Have Sponsors - I'm on HBO' | NewsBusters.org


They're all pigs (and yes that includes Limbaugh).


----------



## thereisnospoon

ABikerSailor said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that Limp Idiot was willing to double down on his comments..............
> 
> At least........until the sponsors started leaving, then it was an apology on his website yesterday, as well as another apology on his radio show today.
> 
> Proof that Limp Idiot isn't as secure as some would think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting how you libs can do no better than to hurl insults.
> I suppose that you are unaware that Limbaugh puts liberals in the front of the caller line so they can be heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.........I listened to that asshole every day for 2 years straight while stationed with VFA-131 from 1990 until 1992, as he was a favorite program of my supervisor.
> 
> He's more interested in getting people that agree with him so that he can go even further to the right.
Click to expand...


Ok..Whatever you say. Look, you libs insult anyone and everyone who dares to oppose your agenda. It is your way. 
You cannot stand it that conservatives have a MUCH larger audience in talk radio and that Fox News is gets better ratings than the other networks. 
If just kills you people to know that. So your response is anger. Why? Because somewhere along the line you were told be fellow libs that there are certain things that are the exclusive province of liberalism. Two of those is print and electronic media.
Those days are over. When it became apparent that libs no longer had full control of the news of the day, the democrat congress threw at us, the "Fairness Doctrine". A horrible piece of First Amendment violating garbage which had it's sole purpose of silencing any opposing viewpoint to the liberal establishment
That law has been wisely legislated out of existence. Now libs complain about radio stations that will not buy their programming. They want government to step in because liberals have cried NO FAIR!!. The issue is liberal talk is non-competitive in the marketplace. 
Non competitive on a level playing field.
Liberalism still controls the main stream and still has ABC, CBS,  NBC, CNN and MSNBC in it's hip pocket. 
 So go ahead and show your true colors and insult away. With every post, you slide farther into the depths of no credibility. Meanwhile that issue above continues to perforate your innards.


----------



## Peach

kidrocks said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> well of course folks, this is WAY more important for the media than reporting on the condition of our country under the Obama administration.
> 
> when Eddie Schultz called Ingram a slut we heard about FOR ONE DAY from the lamestream media..
> 
> but, no agenda going on folks..nothing to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed who?
Click to expand...

Neither Schultz nor Maher has the audience Rush has had; thus more PUBLIC interest. I do not like hate speech from anywhere on the political spectrum. Buckley went over the line a few times, SINCERELY apologized, and stayed clean if not "nice". As does Krugman.


----------



## Dot Com

Stephanie said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then still etched into my memory was the night that wanda sykes, her buddy obama and a room full of demoncraps sat around and laughed at the thought of Mr. Limbaugh dying of kidney failure. Mr. Limbaugh has a lot more class than the aforementioned group of people. just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you're a dittohead like Stephanie too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dots, go stalk someone else. I'm really not interested in you, really
Click to expand...


You're posting all over these oxyRush threads like you're a dittohead. Well? Are you?


----------



## Stephanie

Dot Com said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you're a dittohead like Stephanie too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dots, go stalk someone else. I'm really not interested in you, really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're posting all over these oxyRush threads like you're a dittohead. Well? Are you?
Click to expand...


I will post on any thread where I feel OUR Freedom of speech is being threatened.
as for the other, not really any of your business, is it?
but as I pointed out, you are becoming more of a left wing kook every day...oxyRush.
so very childish dear.


----------



## Rambunctious

kidrocks said:


> Don't have the proof yet but because of the national uproar, I believe Rush Limbaugh will soon announce his 'retirement' from his show and from talk-radio in general. Stay tuned folks.




Dreamer you silly little dreamer......


----------



## Dot Com

you equate verbally attacking a private citizen, 30-something, female student by the multimillionaire, effective head of the GOP radio communications dept as "freedom of speech"?  You run w/ that Steph


----------



## Syphon

Dot Com said:


> you equate verbally attacking a private citizen, 30-something, female student by the multimillionaire, effective head of the GOP radio communications dept as "freedom of speech"?  You run w/ that Steph


it technically is protected as free speech, yet there are always consequence for anything you say in a public domain.
although this could be considered defamation, which free speech or not, she would be able to sue him for.


----------



## Dot Com

Whatever turns his dittohead fans on.


----------



## oreo

kidrocks said:


> Is this country great, or what?  Rush is in panic mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More Limbaugh advertisers jump ship
> 
> Limbaugh attempting to stem fallout
> 
> Limbaugh apologizes yet again for his controversial comments as advertisers continue to flee.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Limbaugh advertisers jump ship  CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> 
> (CNN)  Rush Limbaugh's apology for labeling a law student a "slut" and "prostitute" failed to stem an exodus of advertisers from his radio show, as another company said Monday it was withdrawing spots from the conservative program.
> 
> AOL Inc. became the eighth company to announce in a statement online they were removing ads from "The Rush Limbaugh Show," which is the most listened to talk radio show in the United States.
> 
> "At AOL one of our core values is that we act with integrity," the company wrote in a post on their corporate Facebook page. "We have monitored the unfolding events and have determined that Mr. Limbaugh's comments are not in line with our values. As a result we have made the decision to suspend advertising on The Rush Limbaugh Radio show."
> 
> Other sponsors dropping spots from Limbaugh's show include mattress companies like Sleep Number and The Sleep Train, and companies that assist small businesses like Citrix, LegalZoom and QuickenLoans.
> 
> One company, Carbonite, a data backup service, said feedback from customers led to the decision to remove advertising from Limbaugh's show. The company's CEO said Limbaugh's apology Saturday wasn't enough to put his company's ads back on the air.
> 
> "No one with daughters the age of Sandra Fluke, and I have two, could possibly abide the insult and abuse heaped upon this courageous and well-intentioned young lady," Carbonite CEO David Friend said. "Mr. Limbaugh, with his highly personal attacks on Miss Fluke, overstepped any reasonable bounds of decency. Even though Mr. Limbaugh has now issued an apology, we have nonetheless decided to withdraw our advertising from his show. We hope that our action, along with the other advertisers who have already withdrawn their ads, will ultimately contribute to a more civilized public discourse."
> 
> In his apology Saturday, Limbaugh admitted his "choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir."
> 
> He added, "I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."
> 
> Appearing on the ABC program "The View" Monday, Fluke said Limbaugh's apology was issued under pressure from advertisers.
> 
> "I don't think that a statement like this, saying that his choice of words was not the best, changes anything," Fluke said. "And especially when that statement is issued when he's under significant pressure from his sponsors who have begun to pull their support from the show."




I am a FISCAL conservative female--and his comment insulted ME--along with 99% of other women who have used or are using contraceptives.  I have listened to Rush on and off for the last 15 years--and this is it for me.   I will not tolerate being insulted by him referring to me or any other woman as a SLUT for using birth control contraceptives.

He's toast with me--and YES you're right--finally consequences are to be paid.  Unfortunately those *consequences* happen more on the right to those foul mouths on the left  side of the isle.

No advertiser should tolerate this kind of trash talk coming from the left or the right.


----------



## JoeB131

I'm actually surprised AOL was advertising on Rush. AOL is joined at the hip with Arianna Huffington and her operation.


----------



## Stephanie

Dot Com said:


> you equate verbally attacking a private citizen, 30-something, female student by the multimillionaire, effective head of the GOP radio communications dept as "freedom of speech"?  You run w/ that Steph



oh please, let me find my violin..
I didn't like to be referred to as a Teabagger either, but that didn't stop any of the talking heads on PMSnbc and even our own Representatives from calling us that..I really didn't like to be told to go to hell by Maxi Waters, but I'll be damned if she didn't tell us that.

so wait here ya go...


----------



## bodecea

thereisnospoon said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that Limp Idiot was willing to double down on his comments..............
> 
> At least........until the sponsors started leaving, then it was an apology on his website yesterday, as well as another apology on his radio show today.
> 
> Proof that Limp Idiot isn't as secure as some would think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting how you libs can do no better than to hurl insults.
> I suppose that you are unaware that Limbaugh puts liberals in the front of the caller line so they can be heard.
Click to expand...


Oh...Suuuuuure he did.


----------



## bodecea

thereisnospoon said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting how you libs can do no better than to hurl insults.
> I suppose that you are unaware that Limbaugh puts liberals in the front of the caller line so they can be heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.........I listened to that asshole every day for 2 years straight while stationed with VFA-131 from 1990 until 1992, as he was a favorite program of my supervisor.
> 
> He's more interested in getting people that agree with him so that he can go even further to the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok..Whatever you say. Look, you libs insult anyone and everyone who dares to oppose your agenda. It is your way.
> *You cannot stand it that conservatives have a MUCH larger audience in talk radio and that Fox News is gets better ratings than the other networks. *
> If just kills you people to know that. So your response is anger. Why? Because somewhere along the line you were told be fellow libs that there are certain things that are the exclusive province of liberalism. Two of those is print and electronic media.
> Those days are over. When it became apparent that libs no longer had full control of the news of the day, the democrat congress threw at us, the "Fairness Doctrine". A horrible piece of First Amendment violating garbage which had it's sole purpose of silencing any opposing viewpoint to the liberal establishment
> That law has been wisely legislated out of existence. Now libs complain about radio stations that will not buy their programming. They want government to step in because liberals have cried NO FAIR!!. The issue is liberal talk is non-competitive in the marketplace.
> Non competitive on a level playing field.
> Liberalism still controls the main stream and still has ABC, CBS,  NBC, CNN and MSNBC in it's hip pocket.
> So go ahead and show your true colors and insult away. With every post, you slide farther into the depths of no credibility. Meanwhile that issue above continues to perforate your innards.
Click to expand...


Actually, I'm quite proud that we have better taste.


----------



## Dot Com

Stephanie said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> you equate verbally attacking a private citizen, 30-something, female student by the multimillionaire, effective head of the GOP radio communications dept as "freedom of speech"?  You run w/ that Steph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh please, let me find my violin..
> I didn't like to be referred to as a Teabagger either, but that didn't stop any of the talking heads on PMSnbc and even our own Representatives from calling us that..I really didn't like to be told to go to hell by Maxi Waters, but I'll be damned if she didn't tell us that.
> 
> so wait here ya go...
Click to expand...


you're talking generalizations here. Not the same. oxyRush singled her out by name to his dittohead minions.


----------



## Amelia

Stephanie said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> you equate verbally attacking a private citizen, 30-something, female student by the multimillionaire, effective head of the GOP radio communications dept as "freedom of speech"?  You run w/ that Steph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh please, let me find my violin..
> I didn't like to be referred to as a Teabagger either, but that didn't stop any of the talking heads on PMSnbc and even our own Representatives from calling us that..I really didn't like to be told to go to hell by Maxi Waters, but I'll be damned if she didn't tell us that.
> 
> so wait here ya go...
Click to expand...




But didn't all the liberals come out to condemn her when she said that?


----------



## JoeB131

Stephanie said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> you equate verbally attacking a private citizen, 30-something, female student by the multimillionaire, effective head of the GOP radio communications dept as "freedom of speech"?  You run w/ that Steph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh please, let me find my violin..
> I didn't like to be referred to as a Teabagger either, but that didn't stop any of the talking heads on PMSnbc and even our own Representatives from calling us that..I really didn't like to be told to go to hell by Maxi Waters, but I'll be damned if she didn't tell us that.
> 
> so wait here ya go...
Click to expand...


Well, that's kind of the TEA Party's own fault.  THey were the ones who brought Teabags to rallies and even referred to themselves as "Teabaggers", not realizing the sexual connotation of the term. 

But if the TEA party wants to be made, they should be mad at the GOP establishment that used them to retake congress, and then promptly ignored almost all of their concerns.


----------



## Stephanie

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> you equate verbally attacking a private citizen, 30-something, female student by the multimillionaire, effective head of the GOP radio communications dept as "freedom of speech"?  You run w/ that Steph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh please, let me find my violin..
> I didn't like to be referred to as a Teabagger either, but that didn't stop any of the talking heads on PMSnbc and even our own Representatives from calling us that..I really didn't like to be told to go to hell by Maxi Waters, but I'll be damned if she didn't tell us that.
> 
> so wait here ya go...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's kind of the TEA Party's own fault.  THey were the ones who brought Teabags to rallies and even referred to themselves as "Teabaggers", not realizing the sexual connotation of the term.
> 
> But if the TEA party wants to be made, they should be mad at the GOP establishment that used them to retake congress, and then promptly ignored almost all of their concerns.
Click to expand...


okey dokey..then Flukes brought being called a SLUT on herself. got it


----------



## Synthaholic

thereisnospoon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's now up to 11 sponsors.
> 
> 
> 
> I will boycott all sponsors that drop the Rush Limbaugh show.
> What's good for the goose...
> I urge all thinking people to boycott all sponsors which knee jerk in reaction to pressure from political correctness.
Click to expand...

And next week you will be telling us that you don't care about Rush and never listen to him.  


Poser.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting how you libs can do no better than to hurl insults.
> I suppose that you are unaware that Limbaugh puts liberals in the front of the caller line so they can be heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.........I listened to that asshole every day for 2 years straight while stationed with VFA-131 from 1990 until 1992, as he was a favorite program of my supervisor.
> 
> He's more interested in getting people that agree with him so that he can go even further to the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's face it; if you are a liberal and you have to lie to get on Limbaughs program, you are pretty much sunk. *It is well known that liberals used to be shuffled to the front of the line whenever they called in. *It's something that Limbaugh has pointed out many times. I believe that Limbaugh has moved away from this policy in recent years, though, because of how many times liberals have lied in order to get on the air.
> Pundit Press: 02/06/2011
Click to expand...

And just like on Hannity, what happens when a Liberal starts making good points on Rush?  He shouts them down, turns down their mic, and deflects - then says he has to go to a commercial.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.........I listened to that asshole every day for 2 years straight while stationed with VFA-131 from 1990 until 1992, as he was a favorite program of my supervisor.
> 
> He's more interested in getting people that agree with him so that he can go even further to the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's face it; if you are a liberal and you have to lie to get on Limbaughs program, you are pretty much sunk. *It is well known that liberals used to be shuffled to the front of the line whenever they called in. *It's something that Limbaugh has pointed out many times. I believe that Limbaugh has moved away from this policy in recent years, though, because of how many times liberals have lied in order to get on the air.
> Pundit Press: 02/06/2011
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And just like on Hannity, what happens when a Liberal starts making good points on Rush?  He shouts them down, turns down their mic, and deflects - then says he has to go to a commercial.
Click to expand...


Just like you they don't make good points. We here deal with liberals the way rush does with facts.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's face it; if you are a liberal and you have to lie to get on Limbaughs program, you are pretty much sunk. *It is well known that liberals used to be shuffled to the front of the line whenever they called in. *It's something that Limbaugh has pointed out many times. I believe that Limbaugh has moved away from this policy in recent years, though, because of how many times liberals have lied in order to get on the air.
> Pundit Press: 02/06/2011
> 
> 
> 
> And just like on Hannity, what happens when a Liberal starts making good points on Rush?  He shouts them down, turns down their mic, and deflects - then says he has to go to a commercial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like you they don't make good points. We here deal with liberals the way rush does with facts.
Click to expand...


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's face it; if you are a liberal and you have to lie to get on Limbaughs program, you are pretty much sunk. *It is well known that liberals used to be shuffled to the front of the line whenever they called in. *It's something that Limbaugh has pointed out many times. I believe that Limbaugh has moved away from this policy in recent years, though, because of how many times liberals have lied in order to get on the air.
> Pundit Press: 02/06/2011
> 
> 
> 
> And just like on Hannity, what happens when a Liberal starts making good points on Rush?  He shouts them down, turns down their mic, and deflects - then says he has to go to a commercial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like you they don't make good points. We here deal with liberals the way rush does with facts.
Click to expand...

Just like you, Rush deflects, and won't answer the question that is asked of him.

Like you, he changes the subject.


----------



## Synthaholic

Synthaholic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow these sponsors are gonna show Rush the error of his way....
> 
> Yawn.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet 99 out of 100 that are Bitching, don't even listen to Rush. Totalitarian Witch Hunt. They Cannot handle Rush in Open Debate, so Character Assassination is their only weapon. Only by pressuring Sponsors, intimidating them, do they have any power.* I'd say that we should do that also, but that is not our style. We are above that.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if I've ever seen an honest post from you on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Weak tea: Politico reports right-wing boycott of MSNBC following tea party documentary, &ldquo;not really working&rdquo; | Media Matters for America
> 
> Right-wing group boycotts Google for opposing Prop. 8. | ThinkProgress
> 
> Wake up and LIVE: The Right-wing Boycott of Thin Mints
> 
> Right-Wing Group Wants to Boycott Toys"R"Us for Selling Gay "Archie" Comic | Complex
> 
> Right Wing Group Calls For Boycott Of Jewish-Owned Stores That Employ Arabs - FailedMessiah.com
> 
> PageOneQ | Daily Show ridicules right wing boycott of McDonald's over gay 'culture war'
> 
> Right-Wing Talk Radio Hosts Call for GM Boycott - U.S. News Rankings and Reviews
Click to expand...



Where the fuck did Intense run off to?


----------



## uscitizen

Synthaholic said:


> *Peter  Gabriel has asked that this response be published when he found out  that his track 'Sledgehammer' has been used on the Rush Limbaugh show:
> 
> 'Peter was appalled to learn that his music was linked to Rush  Limbaugh's extraordinary attack on Sandra Flute.  It is obvious from  anyone that knows Peter's work that he would never approve such a use.   He has asked his representatives to make sure his music is withdrawn and  especially from these unfair aggressive and ignorant comments. '*



Strange how corporate/capitalistic right wingers keep ignoring copyright owners rights.

Had it been an actual corporation whose copyright was infringed by a left wing politician they would whine like a flat tire.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just like on Hannity, what happens when a Liberal starts making good points on Rush?  He shouts them down, turns down their mic, and deflects - then says he has to go to a commercial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you they don't make good points. We here deal with liberals the way rush does with facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like you, Rush deflects, and won't answer the question that is asked of him.
> 
> Like you, he changes the subject.
Click to expand...


I deflect irrelevant things that have no meaning and get to the center of the issue.,


----------



## Synthaholic

uscitizen said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Peter  Gabriel has asked that this response be published when he found out  that his track 'Sledgehammer' has been used on the Rush Limbaugh show:
> 
> 'Peter was appalled to learn that his music was linked to Rush  Limbaugh's extraordinary attack on Sandra Flute.  It is obvious from  anyone that knows Peter's work that he would never approve such a use.   He has asked his representatives to make sure his music is withdrawn and  especially from these unfair aggressive and ignorant comments. '*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange how corporate/capitalistic right wingers keep ignoring copyright owners rights.
> 
> Had it been an actual corporation whose copyright was infringed by a left wing politician they would whine like a flat tire.
Click to expand...

I'm wondering why they keep WANTING to use songs by Liberals!

Peter Gabriel
Jackson Browne
Bruce Springsteen

The list goes on...

Why don't they use some Pat Boone music?  Their target audience would think it's groovy!


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you they don't make good points. We here deal with liberals the way rush does with facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you, Rush deflects, and won't answer the question that is asked of him.
> 
> Like you, he changes the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I deflect irrelevant things that have no meaning and get to the center of the issue.,
Click to expand...

You're a fucking liar.

If you didn't want to discuss it, you could have kept your dishonest mouth closed.  Instead, you deflected.


----------



## uscitizen

Synthaholic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Peter  Gabriel has asked that this response be published when he found out  that his track 'Sledgehammer' has been used on the Rush Limbaugh show:
> 
> 'Peter was appalled to learn that his music was linked to Rush  Limbaugh's extraordinary attack on Sandra Flute.  It is obvious from  anyone that knows Peter's work that he would never approve such a use.   He has asked his representatives to make sure his music is withdrawn and  especially from these unfair aggressive and ignorant comments. '*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange how corporate/capitalistic right wingers keep ignoring copyright owners rights.
> 
> Had it been an actual corporation whose copyright was infringed by a left wing politician they would whine like a flat tire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm wondering why they keep WANTING to use songs by Liberals!
> 
> Peter Gabriel
> Jackson Browne
> Bruce Springsteen
> 
> The list goes on...
> 
> Why don't they use some Pat Boone music?  Their target audience would think it's groovy!
Click to expand...


The right winger brain does not tend to be very artistic.
It is that absolutist this or that concept that they cannot escape.


----------



## Big Fitz

uscitizen said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange how corporate/capitalistic right wingers keep ignoring copyright owners rights.
> 
> Had it been an actual corporation whose copyright was infringed by a left wing politician they would whine like a flat tire.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering why they keep WANTING to use songs by Liberals!
> 
> Peter Gabriel
> Jackson Browne
> Bruce Springsteen
> 
> The list goes on...
> 
> Why don't they use some Pat Boone music?  Their target audience would think it's groovy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The right winger brain does not tend to be very artistic.
> It is that absolutist this or that concept that they cannot escape.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.  Utter and completely unfounded bullshit.


----------



## uscitizen

Big Fitz said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering why they keep WANTING to use songs by Liberals!
> 
> Peter Gabriel
> Jackson Browne
> Bruce Springsteen
> 
> The list goes on...
> 
> Why don't they use some Pat Boone music?  Their target audience would think it's groovy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right winger brain does not tend to be very artistic.
> It is that absolutist this or that concept that they cannot escape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  Utter and completely unfounded bullshit.
Click to expand...


  Thanks for proving my point.

You are a victim of your brain structure and cannot help yourself.

Right wingers can however be pretty good actors since they are good at decieving people, including themselves.


----------



## Big Fitz

uscitizen said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right winger brain does not tend to be very artistic.
> It is that absolutist this or that concept that they cannot escape.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Utter and completely unfounded bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> You are a victim of your brain structure and cannot help yourself.
Click to expand...

You allege, now substantiate.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you, Rush deflects, and won't answer the question that is asked of him.
> 
> Like you, he changes the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I deflect irrelevant things that have no meaning and get to the center of the issue.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a fucking liar.
> 
> If you didn't want to discuss it, you could have kept your dishonest mouth closed.  Instead, you deflected.
Click to expand...


What Rush says is irrelevant compared to the failed obama economy. So hell yes I will deflect your bullshit and derail any thread that is focused on bullshit while obama has a failed economy.


----------



## uscitizen

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I deflect irrelevant things that have no meaning and get to the center of the issue.,
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking liar.
> 
> If you didn't want to discuss it, you could have kept your dishonest mouth closed.  Instead, you deflected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Rush says is irrelevant compared to the failed obama economy. So hell yes I will deflect your bullshit and derail any thread that is focused on bullshit while obama has a failed economy.
Click to expand...


LMAO!  
I call you on that!
lets see you derail PC's thread about a #### or not.

You did say any thread.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

uscitizen said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking liar.
> 
> If you didn't want to discuss it, you could have kept your dishonest mouth closed.  Instead, you deflected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Rush says is irrelevant compared to the failed obama economy. So hell yes I will deflect your bullshit and derail any thread that is focused on bullshit while obama has a failed economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> I call you on that!
> lets see you derail PC's thread about a #### or not.
> 
> You did say any thread.
Click to expand...


Any thread that I deem is bullshit. more specifically 
Threads started by Synthaholic Rdean Chris and that type.


----------



## Old Rocks

Pale Rider said:


> Name one sponsor that's dropped Limbaugh.



Eight here, on the news, they listed two more.

Limbaugh Advertisers: We Still Won't Sponsor Rush Anymore (UPDATED)


----------



## beagle9

Synthaholic said:


> _*Sponsors are dropping rush.  *_
> 
> 
> Well, as fat as he is, it's a wonder they could lift him in the first place.


Isn't it just funny, how when Rush calls a fake testimony like he see's it, the libs just go wild, and somehow find all these morals and integrity amongst themselves all of a sudden? Now I ask this, what is the difference in all the names (fat being one of them) libs love to call Rush over these years (even though he can take it), because he (fights obsurdity with obsurdity) by infering that a lib is lying or hyping something for political reasons, where as the facts that were being skewed or presented in that testimony just didn't add up, and worse were then indicating some kind of crazy wild activity, as next to be found in the numbers that were given by the lib testifier herself, who was presenting those numbers right out of her own mouth in testimony there of ?  

Also how is it that the libs are raving over these corps doing their bidding for them (dropping Rush) in this situation, in which I think is so foolishly and to quickly, when don't libs hate corporations now (i.e. see them all as their greedy enemies), where next you will find the same libs at an OWS ralley, holding hands with communist, socialist and more, saying that these same corporations need to be destroyed... The hypocrysy is deafening, can't you hear it ? 

This stuff can't be made up I'm telling ya, it's for real.....LOL


----------



## Synthaholic

Now the total is 11 sponsors, and at least 2 radio stations have dropped his show.


----------



## HUGGY

Synthaholic said:


> Now the total is 11 sponsors, and at least 2 radio stations have dropped his show.



Oh-Oh...this can't be good for the PigMan.  We'll know this is serious when even ONE Conz leader says a peep against him.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Rush says is irrelevant compared to the failed obama economy. So hell yes I will deflect your bullshit and derail any thread that is focused on bullshit while obama has a failed economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> I call you on that!
> lets see you derail PC's thread about a #### or not.
> 
> You did say any thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any thread that I deem is bullshit. more specifically
> Threads started by Synthaholic Rdean Chris and that type.
Click to expand...


You need a tissue, I can tell.


----------



## uscitizen

Big Fitz said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Utter and completely unfounded bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> You are a victim of your brain structure and cannot help yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You allege, now substantiate.
Click to expand...



there has been more than on thread on here about the brain structure differences between cons and libs.

Too lazy to search or google?


----------



## uscitizen

beagle9 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*Sponsors are dropping rush.  *_
> 
> 
> Well, as fat as he is, it's a wonder they could lift him in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it just funny, how when Rush calls a fake testimony like he see's it, the libs just go wild, and somehow find all these morals and integrity amongst themselves all of a sudden? Now I ask this, what is the difference in all the names (fat being one of them) libs love to call Rush over these years (even though he can take it), because he (fights obsurdity with obsurdity) by infering that a lib is lying or hyping something for political reasons, where as the facts that were being skewed or presented in that testimony just didn't add up, and worse were then indicating some kind of crazy wild activity, as next to be found in the numbers that were given by the lib testifier herself, who was presenting those numbers right out of her own mouth in testimony there of ?
> 
> Also how is it that the libs are raving over these corps doing their bidding for them (dropping Rush) in this situation, in which I think is so foolishly and to quickly, when don't libs hate corporations now (i.e. see them all as their greedy enemies), where next you will find the same libs at an OWS ralley, holding hands with communist, socialist and more, saying that these same corporations need to be destroyed... The hypocrysy is deafening, can't you hear it ?
> 
> This stuff can't be made up I'm telling ya, it's for real.....LOL
Click to expand...


calling a false testimony is one thing.
Calling a lady a s### is something else entirely.

but the absolutist in you does not allow you to understand that.


----------



## uscitizen

bigrebnc1775 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Rush says is irrelevant compared to the failed obama economy. So hell yes I will deflect your bullshit and derail any thread that is focused on bullshit while obama has a failed economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> I call you on that!
> lets see you derail PC's thread about a #### or not.
> 
> You did say any thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any thread that I deem is bullshit. more specifically
> Threads started by Synthaholic Rdean Chris and that type.
Click to expand...


You can't even say what you mean?
Back peddle away


----------



## Synthaholic

uscitizen said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> You are a victim of your brain structure and cannot help yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> You allege, now substantiate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there has been more than on thread on here about the brain structure differences between cons and libs.
> 
> *Too lazy to search or google?*
Click to expand...



His brain structure prevents it.


----------



## BreezeWood

> Female Veterans Call For Military Radio Channel To Drop Rush Limbaugh After 'Slut' Remark
> 
> WASHINGTON -- Already facing the loss of numerous advertisers over his derogatory remarks about Georgetown law student Sandra Fluke,* Rush Limbaugh may soon see his show dropped from the radio stations of the U.S. military.*
> 
> A group of female military veterans issued a statement on Monday calling for Limbaugh's show to be pulled from the airwaves of the American Forces Network. AFN is a government-run media service that provides television and radio programming to American service members overseas.
> 
> *"When many of our female troops use birth control, for Limbaugh to say they are 'sluts' and 'prostitutes' is beyond the pale," the women wrote.* "It isn't just disrespectful to our women serving our country, but it's language that goes against everything that makes our military work."




The Limbaugh train may be running out of track ...


----------



## ClosedCaption

Stephanie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh please, let me find my violin..
> I didn't like to be referred to as a Teabagger either, but that didn't stop any of the talking heads on PMSnbc and even our own Representatives from calling us that..I really didn't like to be told to go to hell by Maxi Waters, but I'll be damned if she didn't tell us that.
> 
> so wait here ya go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's kind of the TEA Party's own fault.  THey were the ones who brought Teabags to rallies and even referred to themselves as "Teabaggers", not realizing the sexual connotation of the term.
> 
> But if the TEA party wants to be made, they should be mad at the GOP establishment that used them to retake congress, and then promptly ignored almost all of their concerns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> okey dokey..then Flukes brought being called a SLUT on herself. got it
Click to expand...


wow..and here we are folks.


----------



## Listening

OtaniKitano said:


> *He's about as sincere as Tiger Woods was when he mea culpa'd to HIS sponsors after they dropped his sorry, psycho ass.
> 
> Mr. LimpBalls will simply move to Sirius XM if the kitchen gets too hot.  He's a big coward behind a mic, sucking on a cigar and probably already on the outs with No. 4 wife.  Maybe that's what put him into such a surly mood last week....*



I am sure you will put your application in to be number 5 and be rejected.

You hypocrites are so funny.....don't like his words, but post like he broadcasts.


----------



## MarcATL

Stephanie said:


> well of course folks, this is WAY more important for the media than reporting on the condition of our country under the Obama administration.
> 
> when Eddie Schultz called Ingram a slut we heard about FOR ONE DAY from the lamestream media..
> 
> but, no agenda going on folks..nothing to see



More of the stupid, stupid, stupid and ignorant as all getup false equivalency from the rabid and extreme fringes of the far Far Right.

Ed IMMEDIATELY apologized, a heartfelt and sincere one at that. Ed even called Laura PERSONALLY and apologized to her.

Further more, he took HIMSELF off the air, for a week, WITHOUT pay.

Which further showed his remorse for the remark.

What did Lush Rimbaugh do...?

Oh, well he DOUBLED AND TRIPLED down on the private citizen, female, and college student, PUNCHING DOWN on her insulting and demeaning her and women in general.

Total pig. Total bigamist. Totally rancid.

Absolutely NO comparison. Zero. Zilch. None.

*You FAIL!!*







Why are you so dumb? Seriously.


----------



## Listening

Syphon said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> you equate verbally attacking a private citizen, 30-something, female student by the multimillionaire, effective head of the GOP radio communications dept as "freedom of speech"?  You run w/ that Steph
> 
> 
> 
> it technically is protected as free speech, yet there are always consequence for anything you say in a public domain.
> although this could be considered defamation, which free speech or not, she would be able to sue him for.
Click to expand...


As long as Sarah Palin can sue that idiot Bill Mahr.


----------



## MarcATL

kidrocks said:


> Is this country great, or what?  Rush is in panic mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More Limbaugh advertisers jump ship
> 
> Limbaugh attempting to stem fallout
> 
> Limbaugh apologizes yet again for his controversial comments as advertisers continue to flee.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Limbaugh advertisers jump ship  CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> 
> (CNN)  Rush Limbaugh's apology for labeling a law student a "slut" and "prostitute" failed to stem an exodus of advertisers from his radio show, as another company said Monday it was withdrawing spots from the conservative program.
> 
> AOL Inc. became the eighth company to announce in a statement online they were removing ads from "The Rush Limbaugh Show," which is the most listened to talk radio show in the United States.
> 
> "At AOL one of our core values is that we act with integrity," the company wrote in a post on their corporate Facebook page. "We have monitored the unfolding events and have determined that Mr. Limbaugh's comments are not in line with our values. As a result we have made the decision to suspend advertising on The Rush Limbaugh Radio show."
> 
> Other sponsors dropping spots from Limbaugh's show include mattress companies like Sleep Number and The Sleep Train, and companies that assist small businesses like Citrix, LegalZoom and QuickenLoans.
> 
> One company, Carbonite, a data backup service, said feedback from customers led to the decision to remove advertising from Limbaugh's show. The company's CEO said Limbaugh's apology Saturday wasn't enough to put his company's ads back on the air.
> 
> "No one with daughters the age of Sandra Fluke, and I have two, could possibly abide the insult and abuse heaped upon this courageous and well-intentioned young lady," Carbonite CEO David Friend said. "Mr. Limbaugh, with his highly personal attacks on Miss Fluke, overstepped any reasonable bounds of decency. Even though Mr. Limbaugh has now issued an apology, we have nonetheless decided to withdraw our advertising from his show. We hope that our action, along with the other advertisers who have already withdrawn their ads, will ultimately contribute to a more civilized public discourse."
> 
> In his apology Saturday, Limbaugh admitted his "choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir."
> 
> He added, "I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."
> 
> Appearing on the ABC program "The View" Monday, Fluke said Limbaugh's apology was issued under pressure from advertisers.
> 
> "I don't think that a statement like this, saying that his choice of words was not the best, changes anything," Fluke said. "And especially when that statement is issued when he's under significant pressure from his sponsors who have begun to pull their support from the show."


Excellent post my brother.

The reason why the sponsors have jumped ship is that they realize now, more than ever, how much of a crock Lush's ratings are:

Cenk Uygur: A Challenge to Rush: Prove Your Ratings


----------



## Listening

Well,

I am sure miss Fluke is no slut.  She's got the personality of dried mud.

She isn't a lawyer either as her statement is poorly reasoned and takes no consideration for the context in which her remarks are being given.

What I find more funny is that the market is shaping the response to the issue more than anything.  It's all about money and Rush appears to be taking it in the pocketbook.  And now he is backpeddling.

It's a perfect example of how the market works.

And yet, the market is a fallacy when you liberal idiots need it to be.  You whine and cry about how it needs help from the government.

In this case the government can't touch Rush and Obama's phone call only galvanized more support for him.  Carbonite will lose customers for dropping him...but so what.  It is all about the market place.

Carbonite would not have dropped him if it had been in their financial interest to not do so.


----------



## uscitizen

MarcATL said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> well of course folks, this is WAY more important for the media than reporting on the condition of our country under the Obama administration.
> 
> when Eddie Schultz called Ingram a slut we heard about FOR ONE DAY from the lamestream media..
> 
> but, no agenda going on folks..nothing to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of the stupid, stupid, stupid and ignorant as all getup false equivalency.
> 
> Ed IMMEDIATELY apologized, a heartfelt and sincere one at that. Ed even called Laura PERSONALLY and apologized to her.
> 
> Further more, he took HIMSELF off the air, for a week, WITHOUT pay.
> 
> Which further showed his remorse for the remark.
> 
> What did Lush Rimbaugh do...?
> 
> Oh, well he DOUBLED AND TRIPLED down on the private citizen, female, and college student, PUNCHING DOWN on her insulting and demeaning her and women in general.
> 
> Total pig. Total bigamist. Totally rancid.
> 
> No comparison.
> 
> Why are you so dumb? Seriously.
Click to expand...


Judging from her posts on here?  yes.


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> well of course folks, this is WAY more important for the media than reporting on the condition of our country under the Obama administration.
> 
> when Eddie Schultz called Ingram a slut we heard about FOR ONE DAY from the lamestream media..
> 
> but, no agenda going on folks..nothing to see



You tell us...you are starting threads on this issue too.


----------



## bodecea

Listening said:


> Syphon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> you equate verbally attacking a private citizen, 30-something, female student by the multimillionaire, effective head of the GOP radio communications dept as "freedom of speech"?  You run w/ that Steph
> 
> 
> 
> it technically is protected as free speech, yet there are always consequence for anything you say in a public domain.
> although this could be considered defamation, which free speech or not, she would be able to sue him for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as Sarah Palin can sue that idiot Bill Mahr.
Click to expand...


Who?


----------



## Listening

MarcATL said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> well of course folks, this is WAY more important for the media than reporting on the condition of our country under the Obama administration.
> 
> when Eddie Schultz called Ingram a slut we heard about FOR ONE DAY from the lamestream media..
> 
> but, no agenda going on folks..nothing to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of the stupid, stupid, stupid and ignorant as all getup false equivalency.
> 
> Ed IMMEDIATELY apologized, a heartfelt and sincere one at that. Ed even called Laura PERSONALLY and apologized to her.
> 
> Further more, he took HIMSELF off the air, for a week, WITHOUT pay.
> 
> Which further showed his remorse for the remark.
> 
> What did Lush Rimbaugh do...?
> 
> Oh, well he DOUBLED AND TRIPLED down on the private citizen, female, and college student, PUNCHING DOWN on her insulting and demeaning her and women in general.
> 
> Total pig. Total bigamist. Totally rancid.
> 
> No comparison.
> 
> Why are you so dumb? Seriously.
Click to expand...


Here is to Ed Shultz having a stroke on air.

His apology was crap.  Anyone who bought it was stupid (and liberal...of course the two....).


----------



## kidrocks

Listening said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> well of course folks, this is WAY more important for the media than reporting on the condition of our country under the Obama administration.
> 
> when Eddie Schultz called Ingram a slut we heard about FOR ONE DAY from the lamestream media..
> 
> but, no agenda going on folks..nothing to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of the stupid, stupid, stupid and ignorant as all getup false equivalency.
> 
> Ed IMMEDIATELY apologized, a heartfelt and sincere one at that. Ed even called Laura PERSONALLY and apologized to her.
> 
> Further more, he took HIMSELF off the air, for a week, WITHOUT pay.
> 
> Which further showed his remorse for the remark.
> 
> What did Lush Rimbaugh do...?
> 
> Oh, well he DOUBLED AND TRIPLED down on the private citizen, female, and college student, PUNCHING DOWN on her insulting and demeaning her and women in general.
> 
> Total pig. Total bigamist. Totally rancid.
> 
> No comparison.
> 
> Why are you so dumb? Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is to Ed Shultz having a stroke on air.
> 
> His apology was crap.  Anyone who bought it was stupid (and liberal...of course the two....).
Click to expand...




The President and Ed Shultz 

You see dead liberals... don't you?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

kidrocks said:


> Is this country great, or what?  Rush is in panic mode.



Rush has millions of listeners (21 million according to ABC) The last thing he has to worry about is AOL dumping him.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Avatar4321 said:


> Rush sure didn't sound very panicked earlier.
> 
> BTW since when is AOL a sponsor? Ive never once heard them advertise on his program. Obvious I dont listen all the time, but I would expect that if they were a sponsor that they would have advertisements from time to time.



AOL owns a few companies, one is HuffPo, maybe they advertise something besides AOL. Funny thing, I looked up who they own, and the only companies there that I ever likes went downhill after AOL bought them. WinAmp used to be the best media player available, now most people have never heard of it.

All Brands - AOL Corp


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Syphon said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> AOL?
> 
> I didn't know they were still in business.
> 
> 
> 
> its AOL Time Warner. so anything associated with Time Warner would be considered to be part of that company.
Click to expand...


Actually, as usual, you are wrong. AOL divested itself Time Warner in December of 2009.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Dot Com said:


> you equate verbally attacking a private citizen, 30-something, female student by the multimillionaire, effective head of the GOP radio communications dept as "freedom of speech"?  You run w/ that Steph



Currently a public figure. How many TV shows has she been on since Rush called her a slut? If she had any real brains she would thank him.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Syphon said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> you equate verbally attacking a private citizen, 30-something, female student by the multimillionaire, effective head of the GOP radio communications dept as "freedom of speech"?  You run w/ that Steph
> 
> 
> 
> it technically is protected as free speech, yet there are always consequence for anything you say in a public domain.
> although this could be considered defamation, which free speech or not, she would be able to sue him for.
Click to expand...


Being that she is a public figure, she would have to prove malicious intent to win a defamation lawsuit.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

oreo said:


> I am a FISCAL conservative female--and his comment insulted ME--along with 99% of other women who have used or are using contraceptives.  I have listened to Rush on and off for the last 15 years--and this is it for me.   I will not tolerate being insulted by him referring to me or any other woman as a SLUT for using birth control contraceptives.
> 
> He's toast with me--and YES you're right--finally consequences are to be paid.  Unfortunately those *consequences* happen more on the right to those foul mouths on the left  side of the isle.
> 
> No advertiser should tolerate this kind of trash talk coming from the left or the right.



Really? He insulted every women who uses contraceptives? Are you fracking insane?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

uscitizen said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> I call you on that!
> lets see you derail PC's thread about a #### or not.
> 
> You did say any thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thread that I deem is bullshit. more specifically
> Threads started by Synthaholic Rdean Chris and that type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't even say what you mean?
> Back peddle away
Click to expand...

That's total bullshit I will re-post what I said, comprehending what I said is up to you.



> What Rush says is irrelevant compared to the failed obama economy. So hell yes I will deflect your bullshit and derail any thread that is focused on bullshit while obama has a failed economy.
> 
> Any thread that I deem is bullshit. more specifically
> Threads started by Synthaholic Rdean Chris and that type


----------



## Stephanie

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> well of course folks, this is WAY more important for the media than reporting on the condition of our country under the Obama administration.
> 
> when Eddie Schultz called Ingram a slut we heard about FOR ONE DAY from the lamestream media..
> 
> but, no agenda going on folks..nothing to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tell us...you are starting threads on this issue too.
Click to expand...


one thread dear...


----------



## Sarah G

MarcATL said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> well of course folks, this is WAY more important for the media than reporting on the condition of our country under the Obama administration.
> 
> when Eddie Schultz called Ingram a slut we heard about FOR ONE DAY from the lamestream media..
> 
> but, no agenda going on folks..nothing to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of the stupid, stupid, stupid and ignorant as all getup false equivalency.
> 
> Ed IMMEDIATELY apologized, a heartfelt and sincere one at that. Ed even called Laura PERSONALLY and apologized to her.
> 
> Further more, he took HIMSELF off the air, for a week, WITHOUT pay.
> 
> Which further showed his remorse for the remark.
> 
> What did Lush Rimbaugh do...?
> 
> Oh, well he DOUBLED AND TRIPLED down on the private citizen, female, and college student, PUNCHING DOWN on her insulting and demeaning her and women in general.
> 
> Total pig. Total bigamist. Totally rancid.
> 
> No comparison.
> 
> Why are you so dumb? Seriously.
Click to expand...


I believe it was Joe Koy on Chelsea Lately last night who thought Rush was dead.  Chelsea said she didn't know he was still on the radio.

He really only preaches to the choir, who cares about him?  Rs who are too timid to speak for themselves.


----------



## Stephanie

MarcATL said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> well of course folks, this is WAY more important for the media than reporting on the condition of our country under the Obama administration.
> 
> when Eddie Schultz called Ingram a slut we heard about FOR ONE DAY from the lamestream media..
> 
> but, no agenda going on folks..nothing to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of the stupid, stupid, stupid and ignorant as all getup false equivalency.
> 
> *Ed IMMEDIATELY apologized, a heartfelt and sincere one at that. Ed even called Laura PERSONALLY and apologized to her.
> 
> Further more, he took HIMSELF off the air, for a week, WITHOUT pay.
> 
> Which further showed his remorse for the remark.*
> 
> What did Lush Rimbaugh do...?
> 
> Oh, well he DOUBLED AND TRIPLED down on the private citizen, female, and college student, PUNCHING DOWN on her insulting and demeaning her and women in general.
> 
> Total pig. Total bigamist. Totally rancid.
> 
> No comparison.
> 
> Why are you so dumb? Seriously.
Click to expand...


ah yes, the double double double standards of the left.
Eddies apology was acceptable to you but Rush's isn't..


----------



## Big Fitz

uscitizen said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> You are a victim of your brain structure and cannot help yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> You allege, now substantiate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there has been more than on thread on here about the brain structure differences between cons and libs.
> 
> Too lazy to search or google?
Click to expand...

Oh and the fact that liberalism is shown to be a mental disorder through multiple studies?  You can look em up.  All I have to do is allege.  And if you can't find it, obviously the problem is you.


----------



## zeke

> Carbonite will lose customers for dropping him...but so what. It is all about the market place.
> 
> Carbonite would not have dropped him if it had been in their financial interest to not do so.




Make up your mind. Either it is in Carbonite interest or not. Losing customers is not in their interest. And continuing to advertise with Limpballs would not be in their interest (according to the guy that runs the company. BTW, you should write that guy and tell him that the insult he felt was directed at his two daughters was all in his mind. I am sure he will agree and appreciate that someone that knows jack shit about anything is out here re interupting his statement.


----------



## candycorn

Apparently the market is working.


----------



## JoeB131

Stephanie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh please, let me find my violin..
> I didn't like to be referred to as a Teabagger either, but that didn't stop any of the talking heads on PMSnbc and even our own Representatives from calling us that..I really didn't like to be told to go to hell by Maxi Waters, but I'll be damned if she didn't tell us that.
> 
> so wait here ya go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's kind of the TEA Party's own fault.  THey were the ones who brought Teabags to rallies and even referred to themselves as "Teabaggers", not realizing the sexual connotation of the term.
> 
> But if the TEA party wants to be made, they should be mad at the GOP establishment that used them to retake congress, and then promptly ignored almost all of their concerns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> okey dokey..then Flukes brought being called a SLUT on herself. got it
Click to expand...


Uh, no, she didn't.  

She didn't say she was having sex or wanted to have sex.  She really didn't even talk about herself, she talked about a friend who got an ovarian cyst becasue she couldn't get birth control.  

Honest, I refer to the TEA Party as the "misdirected rage" party.  They're angry, but they are angry at the wrong people.


----------



## JoeB131

zeke said:


> Carbonite will lose customers for dropping him...but so what. It is all about the market place.
> 
> Carbonite would not have dropped him if it had been in their financial interest to not do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make up your mind. Either it is in Carbonite interest or not. Losing customers is not in their interest. And continuing to advertise with Limpballs would not be in their interest (according to the guy that runs the company. BTW, you should write that guy and tell him that the insult he felt was directed at his two daughters was all in his mind. I am sure he will agree and appreciate that someone that knows jack shit about anything is out here re interupting his statement.
Click to expand...


Carbonite will be targetted by the right now, because it's a weak startup company that isn't posting a profit yet.  And honestly, the right probably has to do this, because the left is learning it can silence the right by going after sponsors. 

Carbonite is weaker than other sponsors who dropped Rush, so they are probably a good target.


----------



## Stephanie

JoeB131 said:


> zeke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carbonite will lose customers for dropping him...but so what. It is all about the market place.
> 
> Carbonite would not have dropped him if it had been in their financial interest to not do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make up your mind. Either it is in Carbonite interest or not. Losing customers is not in their interest. And continuing to advertise with Limpballs would not be in their interest (according to the guy that runs the company. BTW, you should write that guy and tell him that the insult he felt was directed at his two daughters was all in his mind. I am sure he will agree and appreciate that someone that knows jack shit about anything is out here re interupting his statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carbonite will be targetted by the right now, because it's a weak startup company that isn't posting a profit yet.  And honestly, the right probably has to do this, because the left is learning it can silence the right by going after sponsors.
> 
> Carbonite is weaker than other sponsors who dropped Rush, so they are probably a good target.
Click to expand...


oh well, isn't that the American way?
They got into this Faux outrage fray now they along with Rush get to pay I guess.


----------



## JoeB131

Stephanie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zeke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make up your mind. Either it is in Carbonite interest or not. Losing customers is not in their interest. And continuing to advertise with Limpballs would not be in their interest (according to the guy that runs the company. BTW, you should write that guy and tell him that the insult he felt was directed at his two daughters was all in his mind. I am sure he will agree and appreciate that someone that knows jack shit about anything is out here re interupting his statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carbonite will be targetted by the right now, because it's a weak startup company that isn't posting a profit yet.  And honestly, the right probably has to do this, because the left is learning it can silence the right by going after sponsors.
> 
> Carbonite is weaker than other sponsors who dropped Rush, so they are probably a good target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh well, isn't that the American way?
> They got into this Faux outrage fray now they along with Rush get to pay I guess.
Click to expand...


Rush deserves to pay.  Carbonite really doesn't.  Carbonite is just making a business decision.  

I always find it funny that Romney supporters who think that it's perfectly okay to move factories to China and fire hundreds of middle class workers because, hey, "It's only business" are all aghast when companies don't want their products associated with a pornographic shock jock.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

kidrocks said:


> Is this country great, or what?  Rush is in panic mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More Limbaugh advertisers jump ship
> 
> Limbaugh attempting to stem fallout
> 
> Limbaugh apologizes yet again for his controversial comments as advertisers continue to flee.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Limbaugh advertisers jump ship  CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> 
> (CNN)  Rush Limbaugh's apology for labeling a law student a "slut" and "prostitute" failed to stem an exodus of advertisers from his radio show, as another company said Monday it was withdrawing spots from the conservative program.
> 
> AOL Inc. became the eighth company to announce in a statement online they were removing ads from "The Rush Limbaugh Show," which is the most listened to talk radio show in the United States.
> 
> "At AOL one of our core values is that we act with integrity," the company wrote in a post on their corporate Facebook page. "We have monitored the unfolding events and have determined that Mr. Limbaugh's comments are not in line with our values. As a result we have made the decision to suspend advertising on The Rush Limbaugh Radio show."
> 
> Other sponsors dropping spots from Limbaugh's show include mattress companies like Sleep Number and The Sleep Train, and companies that assist small businesses like Citrix, LegalZoom and QuickenLoans.
> 
> One company, Carbonite, a data backup service, said feedback from customers led to the decision to remove advertising from Limbaugh's show. The company's CEO said Limbaugh's apology Saturday wasn't enough to put his company's ads back on the air.
> 
> "No one with daughters the age of Sandra Fluke, and I have two, could possibly abide the insult and abuse heaped upon this courageous and well-intentioned young lady," Carbonite CEO David Friend said. "Mr. Limbaugh, with his highly personal attacks on Miss Fluke, overstepped any reasonable bounds of decency. Even though Mr. Limbaugh has now issued an apology, we have nonetheless decided to withdraw our advertising from his show. We hope that our action, along with the other advertisers who have already withdrawn their ads, will ultimately contribute to a more civilized public discourse."
> 
> In his apology Saturday, Limbaugh admitted his "choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir."
> 
> He added, "I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."
> 
> Appearing on the ABC program "The View" Monday, Fluke said Limbaugh's apology was issued under pressure from advertisers.
> 
> "I don't think that a statement like this, saying that his choice of words was not the best, changes anything," Fluke said. "And especially when that statement is issued when he's under significant pressure from his sponsors who have begun to pull their support from the show."



In other news more relevant MILLIONS of Americans are out of work, below thew poverty line and a record number are on food stamps.


----------



## Cowman

FuelRod said:


> AOL?
> 
> I didn't know they were still in business.



They certainly are, and Rush's core audience of the elderly adores AOL.


----------



## Old Rocks

bigrebnc1775 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any thread that I deem is bullshit. more specifically
> Threads started by Synthaholic Rdean Chris and that type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even say what you mean?
> Back peddle away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's total bullshit I will re-post what I said, comprehending what I said is up to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Rush says is irrelevant compared to the failed obama economy. So hell yes I will deflect your bullshit and derail any thread that is focused on bullshit while obama has a failed economy.
> 
> Any thread that I deem is bullshit. more specifically
> Threads started by Synthaholic Rdean Chris and that type
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Hell, you can't even comprehend what you have said


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Old Rocks said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even say what you mean?
> Back peddle away
> 
> 
> 
> That's total bullshit I will re-post what I said, comprehending what I said is up to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Rush says is irrelevant compared to the failed obama economy. So hell yes I will deflect your bullshit and derail any thread that is focused on bullshit while obama has a failed economy.
> 
> Any thread that I deem is bullshit. more specifically
> Threads started by Synthaholic Rdean Chris and that type
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell, you can't even comprehend what you have said
Click to expand...


So what did I say? Since you know more about me than I do.


----------



## candycorn

Sarah G said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> well of course folks, this is WAY more important for the media than reporting on the condition of our country under the Obama administration.
> 
> when Eddie Schultz called Ingram a slut we heard about FOR ONE DAY from the lamestream media..
> 
> but, no agenda going on folks..nothing to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of the stupid, stupid, stupid and ignorant as all getup false equivalency.
> 
> Ed IMMEDIATELY apologized, a heartfelt and sincere one at that. Ed even called Laura PERSONALLY and apologized to her.
> 
> Further more, he took HIMSELF off the air, for a week, WITHOUT pay.
> 
> Which further showed his remorse for the remark.
> 
> What did Lush Rimbaugh do...?
> 
> Oh, well he DOUBLED AND TRIPLED down on the private citizen, female, and college student, PUNCHING DOWN on her insulting and demeaning her and women in general.
> 
> Total pig. Total bigamist. Totally rancid.
> 
> No comparison.
> 
> Why are you so dumb? Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe it was Joe Koy on Chelsea Lately last night who thought Rush was dead.  Chelsea said she didn't know he was still on the radio.
> 
> He really only preaches to the choir, who cares about him?  Rs who are too timid to speak for themselves.
Click to expand...


Thats the thing; the only reason it matters is because the GOP is so afraid of the guy.  Really funny watching the "internet tough guys" here talk about how the GOP has backbone but, in reality, their party and themselves exhibit the exact opposite.


----------



## paulitician

BREAKING NEWS: Rush Limbaugh still #1 and still pissing off Socialists/Progressives. He'll survive this. Bet on that.


----------



## zeke

> Rush Limbaugh still #1 and still pissing off Socialists/Progressives. He'll survive this. Bet on that.




I would not take that bet. However I would bet that Obama is still in the WH for the next 4 years. Especially if Rush keeps on helping him.

You rethugs need to decide. You want Rush to keep trashing people and pissing people off at Repubs or you all want to try and win the WH. I don't think you can do both. Specially if you all keep on pissing off the women. Your man will be defeated without the woman vote.


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> well of course folks, this is WAY more important for the media than reporting on the condition of our country under the Obama administration.
> 
> when Eddie Schultz called Ingram a slut we heard about FOR ONE DAY from the lamestream media..
> 
> but, no agenda going on folks..nothing to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tell us...you are starting threads on this issue too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one thread dear...
Click to expand...


Ah, one thread...that shows that you don't care.   Gotcha.


----------



## MarcATL

Quantum Windbag said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this country great, or what?  Rush is in panic mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush has millions of listeners (21 million according to ABC) The last thing he has to worry about is AOL dumping him.
Click to expand...

Can you and/or Rush actually PROVE it?

Cenk Uygur: A Challenge to Rush: Prove Your Ratings

Hmmmmm.....!!?!?!??



Quantum Windbag said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush sure didn't sound very panicked earlier.
> 
> BTW since when is AOL a sponsor? Ive never once heard them advertise on his program. Obvious I dont listen all the time, but I would expect that if they were a sponsor that they would have advertisements from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOL owns a few companies, one is HuffPo, maybe they advertise something besides AOL. Funny thing, I looked up who they own, and the only companies there that I ever likes went downhill after AOL bought them. WinAmp used to be the best media player available, now most people have never heard of it.
> 
> All Brands - AOL Corp
Click to expand...

I happen to be in the IT industry and have been using WinAmp since my college days, over 10 years ago

Five Best Desktop Media Players
5 Best Free Media Player

Even if you do a google for "media player" it's on page one of the SERP.
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...5518l0l5957l12l12l0l3l3l0l63l514l9l9l0.pfwc.1

Why must you LIE so?

*SMH*


----------



## MarcATL

oreo said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this country great, or what?  Rush is in panic mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More Limbaugh advertisers jump ship
> 
> Limbaugh attempting to stem fallout
> 
> Limbaugh apologizes yet again for his controversial comments as advertisers continue to flee.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Limbaugh advertisers jump ship  CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> 
> (CNN)  Rush Limbaugh's apology for labeling a law student a "slut" and "prostitute" failed to stem an exodus of advertisers from his radio show, as another company said Monday it was withdrawing spots from the conservative program.
> 
> AOL Inc. became the eighth company to announce in a statement online they were removing ads from "The Rush Limbaugh Show," which is the most listened to talk radio show in the United States.
> 
> "At AOL one of our core values is that we act with integrity," the company wrote in a post on their corporate Facebook page. "We have monitored the unfolding events and have determined that Mr. Limbaugh's comments are not in line with our values. As a result we have made the decision to suspend advertising on The Rush Limbaugh Radio show."
> 
> Other sponsors dropping spots from Limbaugh's show include mattress companies like Sleep Number and The Sleep Train, and companies that assist small businesses like Citrix, LegalZoom and QuickenLoans.
> 
> One company, Carbonite, a data backup service, said feedback from customers led to the decision to remove advertising from Limbaugh's show. The company's CEO said Limbaugh's apology Saturday wasn't enough to put his company's ads back on the air.
> 
> "No one with daughters the age of Sandra Fluke, and I have two, could possibly abide the insult and abuse heaped upon this courageous and well-intentioned young lady," Carbonite CEO David Friend said. "Mr. Limbaugh, with his highly personal attacks on Miss Fluke, overstepped any reasonable bounds of decency. Even though Mr. Limbaugh has now issued an apology, we have nonetheless decided to withdraw our advertising from his show. We hope that our action, along with the other advertisers who have already withdrawn their ads, will ultimately contribute to a more civilized public discourse."
> 
> In his apology Saturday, Limbaugh admitted his "choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir."
> 
> He added, "I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."
> 
> Appearing on the ABC program "The View" Monday, Fluke said Limbaugh's apology was issued under pressure from advertisers.
> 
> "I don't think that a statement like this, saying that his choice of words was not the best, changes anything," Fluke said. "And especially when that statement is issued when he's under significant pressure from his sponsors who have begun to pull their support from the show."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a FISCAL conservative female--and his comment insulted ME--along with 99% of other women who have used or are using contraceptives.  I have listened to Rush on and off for the last 15 years--and this is it for me.   I will not tolerate being insulted by him referring to me or any other woman as a SLUT for using birth control contraceptives.
> 
> He's toast with me--and YES you're right--finally consequences are to be paid.  Unfortunately those *consequences* happen more on the right to those foul mouths on the left  side of the isle.
> 
> No advertiser should tolerate this kind of trash talk coming from the left or the right.
Click to expand...

Color me impressed. I hope you and those of your persuassion make your outrage known. Rush has done enough damage over the years. I'm sure you agree.
  





JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carbonite will be targetted by the right now, because it's a weak startup company that isn't posting a profit yet.  And honestly, the right probably has to do this, because the left is learning it can silence the right by going after sponsors.
> 
> Carbonite is weaker than other sponsors who dropped Rush, so they are probably a good target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well, isn't that the American way?
> They got into this Faux outrage fray now they along with Rush get to pay I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rush deserves to pay.  Carbonite really doesn't.  Carbonite is just making a business decision.
> 
> I always find it funny that Romney supporters who think that it's perfectly okay to move factories to China and fire hundreds of middle class workers because, hey, "It's only business" are all aghast when companies don't want their products associated with a pornographic shock jock.
Click to expand...

If self-proclaimed CON$ervative RW Republicans didn't have any double standards, they wouldn't have any standards at all.




Stephanie said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> well of course folks, this is WAY more important for the media than reporting on the condition of our country under the Obama administration.
> 
> when Eddie Schultz called Ingram a slut we heard about FOR ONE DAY from the lamestream media..
> 
> but, no agenda going on folks..nothing to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of the stupid, stupid, stupid and ignorant as all getup false equivalency.
> 
> *Ed IMMEDIATELY apologized, a heartfelt and sincere one at that. Ed even called Laura PERSONALLY and apologized to her.
> 
> Further more, he took HIMSELF off the air, for a week, WITHOUT pay.
> 
> Which further showed his remorse for the remark.*
> 
> What did Lush Rimbaugh do...?
> 
> Oh, well he DOUBLED AND TRIPLED down on the private citizen, female, and college student, PUNCHING DOWN on her insulting and demeaning her and women in general.
> 
> Total pig. Total bigamist. Totally rancid.
> 
> No comparison.
> 
> Why are you so dumb? Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ah yes, the double double double standards of the left.
> Eddies apology was acceptable to you but Rush's isn't..
Click to expand...

Finally. Consider this the thread that puts you in the PERMANENT Circus Barker status, reserved for the likes of paulitician, et al. I no longer can nor will take you seriously. You're a joke. A total lost case.

I pity you.

*SMH*


----------



## Zoom-boing

Rush was wrong.

Fluke isn't a slut, she's a freeloader.

He should have gotten that one right.


----------



## 8537

He's now lost 20 advertisers.


----------



## MarcATL

8537 said:


> He's now lost 20 advertisers.



WoW!!!  This is GREAT news! 

Last I heard yesterday evening it was up to 12 from 9, now's it's 20! 

Gotta link? And who knows the full list of sponsors? If it's 20 out of 200, no big thing, 20 out 100, a lil better, 20 out 50, totally awesome.


----------



## 8537

MarcATL said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's now lost 20 advertisers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoW!!!  This is GREAT news!
> 
> Last I heard yesterday evening it was up to 12 from 9, now's it's 20!
> 
> Gotta link? And who knows the full list of sponsors? If it's 20 out of 200, no big thing, 20 out 100, a lil better, 20 out 50, totally awesome.
Click to expand...


I was curious about the total number of sponsors as well.  Rush might have some more dead air time to fill over the next few days...

Anyway, here's the list from TPM:  
Five More Advertisers Drop Rush Limbaugh, Bringing Total To 20 | ThinkProgress


----------



## bigrebnc1775

MarcATL said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's now lost 20 advertisers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoW!!!  This is GREAT news!
> 
> Last I heard yesterday evening it was up to 12 from 9, now's it's 20!
> 
> Gotta link? And who knows the full list of sponsors? If it's 20 out of 200, no big thing, 20 out 100, a lil better, 20 out 50, totally awesome.
Click to expand...


Rush isn't the only one losing

Obamas favorability numbers start to drop among African Americans
Obama&rsquo;s favorability numbers start to drop among African Americans - The Washington Post


----------



## bigrebnc1775

She's a slut that lied about the cost of birth control at the Congressional hearing she should do some prison time.


----------



## Neurotika

All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh's Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire

i guess they are listening to the people :]


----------



## Big Fitz

Neurotika said:


> All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh's Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire
> 
> i guess they are listening to the people :]


With all this praying from the left to get Limbaugh off the air, you'd almost swear they believed in a higher power than their own egos.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Neurotika said:


> All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh's Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire
> 
> i guess they are listening to the people :]



All this fuss over a SLUT.


----------



## Neurotika

i am agnostic, i pray to no gods for anything.
some folks need that [faith] to be ok. im not one of them.
i respect that for other people.

i do lean left for sure and i do not condone 
someone being degraded on the air like that.
period.

she doesnt want 'free' birth control so she can
indiscriminately fuck her way around campus.
she wants it to be a part of her insurance. in
my opinion it should be covered, it is a huge part
of a womans health. nothing slut like about that
at all.

not sure what a mans health insurance includes but
things like viagra/vasectomies i would think are.

what is the difference?


----------



## Big Fitz

Neurotika said:


> i am agnostic, i pray to no gods for anything.
> some folks need that [faith] to be ok. im not one of them.
> i respect that for other people.
> 
> i do lean left for sure and i do not condone
> someone being degraded on the air like that.
> period.
> 
> she doesnt want 'free' birth control so she can
> indiscriminately fuck her way around campus.
> she wants it to be a part of her insurance. in
> my opinion it should be covered, it is a huge part
> of a womans health. nothing slut like about that
> at all.
> 
> not sure what a mans health insurance includes but
> things like viagra/vasectomies i would think are.
> 
> what is the difference?


Pray, wish, hope, expect, demand, feel entitled to.

Currently for the left, the function is the same.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Neurotika said:


> i am agnostic, i pray to no gods for anything.
> some folks need that [faith] to be ok. im not one of them.
> i respect that for other people.
> 
> i do lean left for sure and i do not condone
> someone being degraded on the air like that.
> period.
> 
> she doesnt want 'free' birth control so she can
> indiscriminately fuck her way around campus.
> she wants it to be a part of her insurance. in
> my opinion it should be covered, it is a huge part
> of a womans health. nothing slut like about that
> at all.
> 
> not sure what a mans health insurance includes but
> things like viagra/vasectomies i would think are.
> 
> what is the difference?



No one is keeping her there she can take her slutty ass to a campus that provides her fuck pills.


----------



## Neurotika

so you have nothing to contribute to the actual point.
im not interested in emotional posts with no point..

the point being if a mans dick candy is insured then why shouldnt 
then why shouldnt hers?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Neurotika said:


> so you have nothing to contribute to the actual point.
> im not interested in emotional posts with no point..
> 
> the point being if a mans dick candy is insured then why shouldnt
> then why shouldnt hers?



The point is she can take her slutty ass to another college if she want the fuck pill.


----------



## Neurotika

Big Fitz said:


> Neurotika said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am agnostic, i pray to no gods for anything.
> some folks need that [faith] to be ok. im not one of them.
> i respect that for other people.
> 
> i do lean left for sure and i do not condone
> someone being degraded on the air like that.
> period.
> 
> she doesnt want 'free' birth control so she can
> indiscriminately fuck her way around campus.
> she wants it to be a part of her insurance. in
> my opinion it should be covered, it is a huge part
> of a womans health. nothing slut like about that
> at all.
> 
> not sure what a mans health insurance includes but
> things like viagra/vasectomies i would think are.
> 
> what is the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Pray, wish, hope, expect, demand, feel entitled to.
> 
> Currently for the left, the function is the same.
Click to expand...


actually i take the time to read ALL sides of it and your answer has not 
addressed my actual question? if you are going to reply simply to take
a cheap shot at liberals..not interested.

so again:

not sure what a mans health insurance includes but
things like viagra/vasectomies i would think are.

what is the difference?


----------



## Big Fitz

Neurotika said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neurotika said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am agnostic, i pray to no gods for anything.
> some folks need that [faith] to be ok. im not one of them.
> i respect that for other people.
> 
> i do lean left for sure and i do not condone
> someone being degraded on the air like that.
> period.
> 
> she doesnt want 'free' birth control so she can
> indiscriminately fuck her way around campus.
> she wants it to be a part of her insurance. in
> my opinion it should be covered, it is a huge part
> of a womans health. nothing slut like about that
> at all.
> 
> not sure what a mans health insurance includes but
> things like viagra/vasectomies i would think are.
> 
> what is the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Pray, wish, hope, expect, demand, feel entitled to.
> 
> Currently for the left, the function is the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually i take the time to read ALL sides of it and your answer has not
> addressed my actual question? if you are going to reply simply to take
> a cheap shot at liberals..not interested.
> 
> so again:
> 
> not sure what a mans health insurance includes but
> things like viagra/vasectomies i would think are.
> 
> what is the difference?
Click to expand...

If a provider does not want to provide a service for any reason, the government has no place in telling them that not only must they provide it, they must provide it for free.

That's fascist.


----------



## Neurotika

Big Fitz said:


> If a provider does not want to provide a service for any reason, the government has no place in telling them that not only must they provide it, they must provide it for free.
> 
> That's fascist.




well i dont think it would be free but im not 100% sure how her insurance works..
if it is a part of her school insurance im sure they could adjust the insurance premium/tuition to reflect that. 

some types of birth control are very expensive. and the lower cost 'pill' method is not appropriate for every woman. for my 19 year old daughter her co-pay is 76$ a month.
that is with insurance. 

i really am curious though if mens healthcare insurance covers procedures like vasectomies or medications like viagra or other erectile dysfunction medications.


----------



## Synthaholic

Neurotika said:


> so you have nothing to contribute to the actual point.
> im not interested in emotional posts with no point..
> 
> the point being if a mans dick candy is insured then why shouldnt
> then why shouldnt hers?


Ignore him.  He has already said that his intent is to derail threads and keep us from discussing issues:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/4915745-post227.html




bigrebnc1775 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Rush says is irrelevant compared to the failed obama economy. So  hell yes I will deflect your bullshit *and derail any thread that is  focused on bullshit while obama has a failed economy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> I call you on that!
> lets see you derail PC's thread about a #### or not.
> 
> You did say any thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Any thread that I deem is bullshit.* more specifically
> Threads started by Synthaholic Rdean Chris and that type.
Click to expand...


​Personally, I think that since he has admitted his intent to disrupt the board, he should get timed out.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> Neurotika said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you have nothing to contribute to the actual point.
> im not interested in emotional posts with no point..
> 
> the point being if a mans dick candy is insured then why shouldnt
> then why shouldnt hers?
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore him.  He has already said that his intent is to derail threads and keep us from discussing issues:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4915745-post227.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> I call you on that!
> lets see you derail PC's thread about a #### or not.
> 
> You did say any thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Any thread that I deem is bullshit.* more specifically
> Threads started by Synthaholic Rdean Chris and that type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ​Personally, I think that since he has admitted his intent to disrupt the board, he should get timed out.
Click to expand...





> He has already said that his intent is to derail threads and keep us from discussing issues:



You are lying I said I would derail bullshit thread that distract from the failed obama economy
The failed obama economy is the issue


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neurotika said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you have nothing to contribute to the actual point.
> im not interested in emotional posts with no point..
> 
> the point being if a mans dick candy is insured then why shouldnt
> then why shouldnt hers?
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore him.  He has already said that his intent is to derail threads and keep us from discussing issues:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4915745-post227.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Personally, I think that since he has admitted his intent to disrupt the board, he should get timed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has already said that his intent is to derail threads and keep us from discussing issues:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lying I said I would derail bullshit thread that distract from the failed obama economy
> The failed obama economy is the issue
Click to expand...

Fuck you, asshole!  The issue is whatever members on this board want to discuss, not your myopic, hyper-partisan view of what is or is not an issue.

Don't like it?  Don't post.  Save your brilliance for the economy threads, dope.


----------



## Chris

Neurotika said:


> i am agnostic, i pray to no gods for anything.
> some folks need that [faith] to be ok. im not one of them.
> i respect that for other people.
> 
> i do lean left for sure and i do not condone
> someone being degraded on the air like that.
> period.
> 
> she doesnt want 'free' birth control so she can
> indiscriminately fuck her way around campus.
> she wants it to be a part of her insurance. in
> my opinion it should be covered, it is a huge part
> of a womans health. nothing slut like about that
> at all.
> 
> not sure what a mans health insurance includes but
> things like viagra/vasectomies i would think are.
> 
> what is the difference?



Rush uses Viagra.


----------



## CaughtInTheMid

Pale Rider said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoora!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever noticed with that red neck sport called NASCAR, that car sponsors are always leaving....but they always race 43 cars?  weird, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also notice how all these claims of sponsors leaving can never be proven.
Click to expand...


there's a post that's gotta be painful


----------



## CaughtInTheMid

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Neurotika said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh's Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire
> 
> i guess they are listening to the people :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this fuss over a SLUT.
Click to expand...


it's hard to argue that people follow the lead of some talk show hosts.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore him.  He has already said that his intent is to derail threads and keep us from discussing issues:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4915745-post227.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Personally, I think that since he has admitted his intent to disrupt the board, he should get timed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has already said that his intent is to derail threads and keep us from discussing issues:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lying I said I would derail bullshit thread that distract from the failed obama economy
> The failed obama economy is the issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you, asshole!  The issue is whatever members on this board want to discuss, not your myopic, hyper-partisan view of what is or is not an issue.
> 
> Don't like it?  Don't post.  Save your brilliance for the economy threads, dope.
Click to expand...


Your fake rage is sickening. With the failed obama economy is the issue that matters. the fake rage about rush calling someone a slut is a distraction.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

CaughtInTheMid said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neurotika said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh's Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire
> 
> i guess they are listening to the people :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this fuss over a SLUT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's hard to argue that people follow the lead of some talk show hosts.
Click to expand...


I guess it never stop the left attacking women either.


----------



## CaughtInTheMid

bigrebnc1775 said:


> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this fuss over a SLUT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's hard to argue that people follow the lead of some talk show hosts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess it never stop the left attacking women either.
Click to expand...


yeah, the left is screwed up too. but you're the one saying exactly the same thing as a political talk show host. you followed his lead.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying I said I would derail bullshit thread that distract from the failed obama economy
> The failed obama economy is the issue
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you, asshole!  The issue is whatever members on this board want to discuss, not your myopic, hyper-partisan view of what is or is not an issue.
> 
> Don't like it?  Don't post.  Save your brilliance for the economy threads, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fake rage is sickening. *With the failed obama economy* is the issue that matters. the fake rage about rush calling someone a slut is a distraction.
Click to expand...


Saying it over and over doesn't make it true.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

CaughtInTheMid said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's hard to argue that people follow the lead of some talk show hosts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it never stop the left attacking women either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, the left is screwed up too. but you're the one saying exactly the same thing as a political talk show host. you followed his lead.
Click to expand...


I'm not following his lead I call it like I see it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you, asshole!  The issue is whatever members on this board want to discuss, not your myopic, hyper-partisan view of what is or is not an issue.
> 
> Don't like it?  Don't post.  Save your brilliance for the economy threads, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your fake rage is sickening. *With the failed obama economy* is the issue that matters. the fake rage about rush calling someone a slut is a distraction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying it over and over doesn't make it true.
Click to expand...


And deflecting it with bullshit will not make the failed obama economy go away


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neurotika said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you have nothing to contribute to the actual point.
> im not interested in emotional posts with no point..
> 
> the point being if a mans dick candy is insured then why shouldnt
> then why shouldnt hers?
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore him.  He has already said that his intent is to derail threads and keep us from discussing issues:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4915745-post227.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Personally, I think that since he has admitted his intent to disrupt the board, he should get timed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has already said that his intent is to derail threads and keep us from discussing issues:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lying I said I would derail bullshit thread that distract from the failed obama economy
> The failed obama economy is the issue
Click to expand...


Actually, this particular thread is about the failure known as the Rushing Idiot and his insensitive comments about a woman.

If you want to talk about the economy, then find a thread (or start one yourself) about the failure of the Obama economy, but if you do that, be sure to include the fact that the stock market is hovering around 13,000, manufacturing jobs are coming BACK to America, as well as the fact that unemployment has continued to drop.

But, I understand your ignorance, you're too fucking stupid to read the thread title.

Way to go ya fucking retard, nice display of your ignorance yet again.


----------



## CaughtInTheMid

bigrebnc1775 said:


> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it never stop the left attacking women either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the left is screwed up too. but you're the one saying exactly the same thing as a political talk show host. you followed his lead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not following his lead I call it like I see it.
Click to expand...


of course you're following his lead. you probably wouldn't even know who she was had he not mentioned her. he called her a slut and you followed his lead. you should at least man up and admit it.


----------



## Synthaholic

CaughtInTheMid said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the left is screwed up too. but you're the one saying exactly the same thing as a political talk show host. you followed his lead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not following his lead I call it like I see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course you're following his lead. you probably wouldn't even know who she was had he not mentioned her. he called her a slut and you followed his lead. *you should at least man up and admit it*.
Click to expand...



She can't!  She's Big Rebecca!


----------



## Political Junky

Rush has lost 33 sponsors so far. J.C. Penney dropped him.


----------



## thereisnospoon

uscitizen said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> You are a victim of your brain structure and cannot help yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> You allege, now substantiate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there has been more than on thread on here about the brain structure differences between cons and libs.
> 
> Too lazy to search or google?
Click to expand...

Cut and run claims will not be tolerated. Do your own homework.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Political Junky said:


> Rush has lost 33 sponsors so far. J.C. Penney dropped him.



And he has not lost a single listener. If you or any of your other happy happy joy joy libs think those sponsors will not be replaced, then you know very little about business.
Most listeners to Rush will boycott the sponsors that ran and hid.
Now they can hide their heads in shame for knuckling under to you politically correct weenies.
Guess what? Limbaugh's show get's $50,000 for a thirty second spot. That is 100 times most other shows.
Limbaugh is not going off the air. 
So you can whine about that shit all you like. 
We win.


----------



## thereisnospoon

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore him.  He has already said that his intent is to derail threads and keep us from discussing issues:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4915745-post227.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Personally, I think that since he has admitted his intent to disrupt the board, he should get timed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has already said that his intent is to derail threads and keep us from discussing issues:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lying I said I would derail bullshit thread that distract from the failed obama economy
> The failed obama economy is the issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this particular thread is about the failure known as the Rushing Idiot and his insensitive comments about a woman.
> 
> If you want to talk about the economy, then find a thread (or start one yourself) about the failure of the Obama economy, but if you do that, be sure to include the fact that the stock market is hovering around 13,000, manufacturing jobs are coming BACK to America, as well as the fact that unemployment has continued to drop.
> 
> But, I understand your ignorance, you're too fucking stupid to read the thread title.
> 
> Way to go ya fucking retard, nice display of your ignorance yet again.
Click to expand...

You're a lib. You have no room calling anyone stupid. 
Liberalism and stupidity are almost synonymous


----------



## Cuyo

thereisnospoon said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying I said I would derail bullshit thread that distract from the failed obama economy
> The failed obama economy is the issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this particular thread is about the failure known as the Rushing Idiot and his insensitive comments about a woman.
> 
> If you want to talk about the economy, then find a thread (or start one yourself) about the failure of the Obama economy, but if you do that, be sure to include the fact that the stock market is hovering around 13,000, manufacturing jobs are coming BACK to America, as well as the fact that unemployment has continued to drop.
> 
> But, I understand your ignorance, you're too fucking stupid to read the thread title.
> 
> Way to go ya fucking retard, nice display of your ignorance yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lib. You have no room calling anyone stupid.
> Liberalism and stupidity are almost synomymous
Click to expand...


Except they're not... Actually the opposite is true.  But do keep saying it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

CaughtInTheMid said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the left is screwed up too. but you're the one saying exactly the same thing as a political talk show host. you followed his lead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not following his lead I call it like I see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course you're following his lead. you probably wouldn't even know who she was had he not mentioned her. he called her a slut and you followed his lead. you should at least man up and admit it.
Click to expand...


How in the hell can I follow his lead when I very seldom listen to him?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Cuyo said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this particular thread is about the failure known as the Rushing Idiot and his insensitive comments about a woman.
> 
> If you want to talk about the economy, then find a thread (or start one yourself) about the failure of the Obama economy, but if you do that, be sure to include the fact that the stock market is hovering around 13,000, manufacturing jobs are coming BACK to America, as well as the fact that unemployment has continued to drop.
> 
> But, I understand your ignorance, you're too fucking stupid to read the thread title.
> 
> Way to go ya fucking retard, nice display of your ignorance yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a lib. You have no room calling anyone stupid.
> Liberalism and stupidity are almost synomymous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except they're not... Actually the opposite is true.  But do keep saying it.
Click to expand...


Liberal you're making his case thanks for playing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore him.  He has already said that his intent is to derail threads and keep us from discussing issues:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4915745-post227.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Personally, I think that since he has admitted his intent to disrupt the board, he should get timed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has already said that his intent is to derail threads and keep us from discussing issues:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lying I said I would derail bullshit thread that distract from the failed obama economy
> The failed obama economy is the issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this particular thread is about the failure known as the Rushing Idiot and his insensitive comments about a woman.
> 
> If you want to talk about the economy, then find a thread (or start one yourself) about the failure of the Obama economy, but if you do that, be sure to include the fact that the stock market is hovering around 13,000, manufacturing jobs are coming BACK to America, as well as the fact that unemployment has continued to drop.
> 
> But, I understand your ignorance, you're too fucking stupid to read the thread title.
> 
> Way to go ya fucking retard, nice display of your ignorance yet again.
Click to expand...

Hows that failed obama economy working for you?


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not following his lead I call it like I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course you're following his lead. you probably wouldn't even know who she was had he not mentioned her. he called her a slut and you followed his lead. you should at least man up and admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How in the hell can I follow his lead when I very seldom listen to him?
Click to expand...


Of course you don't....if we are to believe all the Righties on these Boards....NOBODY listens to him.


----------



## HUGGY

Fat hothead...massive stress...  anybody thinkin what I'm thinkin?


----------



## Dr.House

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course you're following his lead. you probably wouldn't even know who she was had he not mentioned her. he called her a slut and you followed his lead. you should at least man up and admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in the hell can I follow his lead when I very seldom listen to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you don't....if we are to believe all the Righties on these Boards....NOBODY listens to him.
Click to expand...


Guaranteed more USMB lefties listen to Rush than righties, Elsie...

Hell, Edthewackjob listens to the entire broadcast and then replays it over and over...

It's what whackjobs do...


----------



## Peach

Dr.House said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How in the hell can I follow his lead when I very seldom listen to him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't....if we are to believe all the Righties on these Boards....NOBODY listens to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guaranteed more USMB lefties listen to Rush than righties, Elsie...
> 
> Hell, Edthewackjob listens to the entire broadcast and then replays it over and over...
> 
> It's what whackjobs do...
Click to expand...

I don't; didn't like him the first few times I saw him TV, nor what I read of his books. But. he is well known, thus a diversion. And one can insult Fluke all day, she appears self centered to me, and I do think the President should called her. JUST A PR STUNT.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course you're following his lead. you probably wouldn't even know who she was had he not mentioned her. he called her a slut and you followed his lead. you should at least man up and admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in the hell can I follow his lead when I very seldom listen to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you don't....if we are to believe all the Righties on these Boards....NOBODY listens to him.
Click to expand...

So far this year I have listen all of 30 to 45 minutes. Last year maybe a total of a couple of hours.


----------



## CaughtInTheMid

bigrebnc1775 said:


> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not following his lead I call it like I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course you're following his lead. you probably wouldn't even know who she was had he not mentioned her. he called her a slut and you followed his lead. you should at least man up and admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How in the hell can I follow his lead when I very seldom listen to him?
Click to expand...


have you seen any threads around here regarding what he said lately?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr.House said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How in the hell can I follow his lead when I very seldom listen to him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't....if we are to believe all the Righties on these Boards....NOBODY listens to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guaranteed more USMB lefties listen to Rush than righties, Elsie...
> 
> Hell, Edthewackjob listens to the entire broadcast and then replays it over and over...
> 
> It's what whackjobs do...
Click to expand...


That's where I get some of the information of what Rush said because the left repeated it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

CaughtInTheMid said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course you're following his lead. you probably wouldn't even know who she was had he not mentioned her. he called her a slut and you followed his lead. you should at least man up and admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in the hell can I follow his lead when I very seldom listen to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have you seen any threads around here regarding what he said lately?
Click to expand...


Calling the slut a slut threads? Yes and yes she is.not because Limbaugh called her one but because she is one.


----------



## Dot Com

Rush Limbaugh apologizes again, but advertisers continue to sever ties - The Washington Post


> Rush Limbaugh offered more contrition Monday for his comments about a Georgetown law student, but the conservative radio talk-show host continued to lose advertisers as a result of outrage over his characterization of the woman as a slut and a prostitute.
> 
> Those two words were inappropriate and uncalled for, Limbaugh said at the start of his show on Monday, referring to Sandra Fluke, a student who had spoken out in behalf of insurance coverage for contraception. They distracted from the point I was actually trying to make and again I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for using those two words.


----------



## beagle9

Neurotika said:


> i am agnostic, i pray to no gods for anything.
> some folks need that [faith] to be ok. im not one of them.
> i respect that for other people.
> 
> i do lean left for sure and i do not condone
> someone being degraded on the air like that.
> period.
> 
> she doesnt want 'free' birth control so she can
> indiscriminately fuck her way around campus.
> she wants it to be a part of her insurance. in
> my opinion it should be covered, it is a huge part
> of a womans health. nothing slut like about that
> at all.
> 
> not sure what a mans health insurance includes but
> things like viagra/vasectomies i would think are.
> 
> what is the difference?



I don't really think that any "for casual sex" contraception (or) anti-pregnancy paraphanilia (i.e. the morning after pill, or condoms etc. for example), should be covered by tax payers money by government mandate upon an insurance company requirement to cover, where as by order of such a mandate, is it being done now without the taxpayers input first or say so in such a case? 

(IMHO) this is wrong, especially abortion on a whim, if used as some sort of contraception after the fact, otherwise all due to the irresponsible actions that were engaged in between two irresponsible people in their lives, and out of pure lust they came together, then they want an abortion to do away with their mistake, and they want us to pay for it ???? That's not right at all (IMHO) 

Adoption would be the better choice always, where as to kill is never a good choice or ever the right choice, and I mean never, *UNLESS* rape, molestation, or forced incest were the case, where as upon immediately after the rape or other situations that were listed, then a DNC would be quickly performed immediately afterwards, and this before the egg is fertilized, in order to stop a potential pregnancy before even created from such a traggic situation, where as it is only right (IMHO) to allow a person not to be forced to allow her egg to be fertilized by a rapist or worse.

Now procedures that people need to go through for various medical reasons or rather they may be getting to old now to have children, and just don't want to slip up, where as they need an implant or visectomy etc. in which will stop them from being able to become pregnant or get someone pregnant at all anymore in there life, I think is another thing altogether, and should be covered, in which I think always has been in many instances or cases.

Viagra also should not be covered....Nope I don't think so..... People should have to purchase this pill also on there own, hec the prices would come down big time, and this so they could purchase these things, if the government would stay out of it as much as possible... The government with to much involvement is the biggest problem I think....


----------



## Listening

kidrocks said:


> Here is to Ed Shultz having a stroke on air.
> 
> His apology was crap.  Anyone who bought it was stupid (and liberal...of course the two....).





The President and Ed Shultz 

You see dead liberals... don't you?[/QUOTE]

A stroke does not necessarily kill moron.

In fact, in Ed's case, a gutteral slurring will make him look and sound more intelligent than he does now.


----------



## Listening

JoeB131 said:


> Rush deserves to pay.  Carbonite really doesn't.  Carbonite is just making a business decision.
> 
> I always find it funny that Romney supporters who think that it's perfectly okay to move factories to China and fire hundreds of middle class workers because, hey, "It's only business" are all aghast when companies don't want their products associated with a pornographic shock jock.



I posted something earlier on this and the left didn't argue it all.  So I will rub their noses in it.

This is the market making adjustments.  Sponsors pull out and Rush feels the heat.  Now he is trying to recover.  It is all about the marketplace and how the game is played.

The government can't touch Rush, but the market has him by the short hairs.  And it has his attention.

It works.

But, the left seems to to want to modify that when it comes to things like health care.  It does not work there (or so they say) when they can't even define it.  

The market does exist at some level and this is a good example.


----------



## JoeB131

Listening said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush deserves to pay.  Carbonite really doesn't.  Carbonite is just making a business decision.
> 
> I always find it funny that Romney supporters who think that it's perfectly okay to move factories to China and fire hundreds of middle class workers because, hey, "It's only business" are all aghast when companies don't want their products associated with a pornographic shock jock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted something earlier on this and the left didn't argue it all.  So I will rub their noses in it.
> 
> This is the market making adjustments.  Sponsors pull out and Rush feels the heat.  Now he is trying to recover.  It is all about the marketplace and how the game is played.
> 
> The government can't touch Rush, but the market has him by the short hairs.  And it has his attention.
> 
> It works.
> 
> But, the left seems to to want to modify that when it comes to things like health care.  It does not work there (or so they say) when they can't even define it.
> 
> The market does exist at some level and this is a good example.
Click to expand...


Well, I'll touch it.  

The market works fine in that case, just not for the right people.  We have the worst health care in the Industrialized world and the most expensive- because it does work fine for the investors. 

It just doesn't work so good for the people who need treatment.  

Incidently, I don't think the market works well in the news business. ONce, Networks took a loss on their news divisions, because it was a public service to keep people informed.  They let the Beverly Hillbillies sell corn flakes.  

Now we have "Infotainment", and a population that is vastly ignorant of current affairs.  

Look at a transcript of the Nixon-JFK debates, and then compare them to the Bush-Kerry debates.   The intelligence level has dropped.


----------



## Political Junky

It's amazing that no cons will admit to listening to Rush. How can he demand $50,000,000. a year?


----------



## Listening

JoeB131 said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush deserves to pay.  Carbonite really doesn't.  Carbonite is just making a business decision.
> 
> I always find it funny that Romney supporters who think that it's perfectly okay to move factories to China and fire hundreds of middle class workers because, hey, "It's only business" are all aghast when companies don't want their products associated with a pornographic shock jock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted something earlier on this and the left didn't argue it all.  So I will rub their noses in it.
> 
> This is the market making adjustments.  Sponsors pull out and Rush feels the heat.  Now he is trying to recover.  It is all about the marketplace and how the game is played.
> 
> The government can't touch Rush, but the market has him by the short hairs.  And it has his attention.
> 
> It works.
> 
> But, the left seems to to want to modify that when it comes to things like health care.  It does not work there (or so they say) when they can't even define it.
> 
> The market does exist at some level and this is a good example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'll touch it.
> 
> The market works fine in that case, just not for the right people.  We have the worst health care in the Industrialized world and the most expensive- because it does work fine for the investors.
> 
> It just doesn't work so good for the people who need treatment.
> 
> Incidently, I don't think the market works well in the news business. ONce, Networks took a loss on their news divisions, because it was a public service to keep people informed.  They let the Beverly Hillbillies sell corn flakes.
> 
> Now we have "Infotainment", and a population that is vastly ignorant of current affairs.
> 
> Look at a transcript of the Nixon-JFK debates, and then compare them to the Bush-Kerry debates.   The intelligence level has dropped.
Click to expand...


There is no market in health insurance.  There will be if government ever gets far enough out of it to let it work.  Like so many people, you don't understand there is equilibrium and there if rate.  And sometimes rate can be rather violent.  Still, markets adjust.

You would think that in a non-government protected health care industry, there would be lots of public information on things to do to keep you healthy.  Right now, there is no incentive. Health Insurace is often so good, it makes lousy consumers out of people.

Infotainment isn't the result of the market.  It is the result of the market responding.  It hasn't driven down IQ's.  It has responded to the fact that we have to many people who (fow whatever reason) have allowed their brains to go dormant.

If your brain was working...you'd never watch that kind of TV.


----------



## JoeB131

Listening said:


> There is no market in health insurance.  There will be if government ever gets far enough out of it to let it work.  Like so many people, you don't understand there is equilibrium and there if rate.  And sometimes rate can be rather violent.  Still, markets adjust.
> 
> You would think that in a non-government protected health care industry, there would be lots of public information on things to do to keep you healthy.  Right now, there is no incentive. Health Insurace is often so good, it makes lousy consumers out of people.
> 
> Infotainment isn't the result of the market.  It is the result of the market responding.  It hasn't driven down IQ's.  It has responded to the fact that we have to many people who (fow whatever reason) have allowed their brains to go dormant.
> 
> If your brain was working...you'd never watch that kind of TV.



I'm not willing to let people die because the market is "working".  

Market Health Care would eventually mean, "There's no profit in letting you live, even though we have the technology to save you."  Most of the world has rejected that for good reason. 

InfoTainment is the result of the market. One should only look at ABC's Sunday Morning show.  They replaced George Snuffleupogous (a guy with no credibility as a journalist) with Christine Anampour, a highly respected Journalist.  And the show was a ratings disaster.  

So now George is back, and it's the same shallow crap they had on before.


----------



## Listening

There is no market in health insurance.  I am not sure how that was disputed.

But, again, the left loves the market when it works in their favor.  They hate the idea that it would replace one of their hand out programs.


----------



## JoeB131

Listening said:


> There is no market in health insurance.  I am not sure how that was disputed.
> 
> But, again, the left loves the market when it works in their favor.  They hate the idea that it would replace one of their hand out programs.



I hate the idea of people dying because some rich douchebag wants to buy another mansion.  

Not sure why you think this is a virtue.  

Oh. Wait. you're a Mormon.


----------



## Listening

JoeB131 said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no market in health insurance.  I am not sure how that was disputed.
> 
> But, again, the left loves the market when it works in their favor.  They hate the idea that it would replace one of their hand out programs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the idea of people dying because some rich douchebag wants to buy another mansion.
> 
> Not sure why you think this is a virtue.
> 
> Oh. Wait. you're a Mormon.
Click to expand...


Still no disputation of the claim that there is no market in health insurance.

Everyone gets a say in the market.  Glad to know you are willing to push your opinions onto others via the government.


----------



## Old Rocks

Japan, France, Britain, Germany, Taiwan, and so many others, cover all their citizens at much less cost per citizen. And they all have far better results than we do. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVgOl3cETb4]"We&#39;re Number 37" - Paul Hipp - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Old Rocks

Listening said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no market in health insurance.  I am not sure how that was disputed.
> 
> But, again, the left loves the market when it works in their favor.  They hate the idea that it would replace one of their hand out programs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the idea of people dying because some rich douchebag wants to buy another mansion.
> 
> Not sure why you think this is a virtue.
> 
> Oh. Wait. you're a Mormon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no disputation of the claim that there is no market in health insurance.
> 
> Everyone gets a say in the market.  Glad to know you are willing to push your opinions onto others via the government.
Click to expand...


Well, a Democratic President, Congress, and Senate in 2012, and a real Universal Health Care System funded through a raise in income taxes. That frees up small businesses to compete for talent on equal footing with big businesses, and big businesses to compete on equal footing with big businesses in other nations.


----------



## Sunshine

WillowTree said:


> And then still etched into my memory was the night that wanda sykes, her buddy obama and a room full of demoncraps sat around and laughed at the thought of Mr. Limbaugh dying of kidney failure. Mr. Limbaugh has a lot more class than the aforementioned group of people. just sayin.



He is a known drug addict and likely a sex tourist exploiting the Dominican Republic as well. That is not class!  That is slime.


----------



## Intense

Old Rocks said:


> Japan, France, Britain, Germany, Taiwan, and so many others, cover all their citizens at much less cost per citizen. And they all have far better results than we do.
> 
> 
> "We're Number 37" - Paul Hipp - YouTube



Less Corruption.


----------



## Sunshine

I hope they ALL drop him.  I hope he can't find any more. 

The real travesty is that many people don't think he represnts the Republican party.  They think he IS the Republican party.  If they don't distance themselves from him, they will be left out holding the bag.  And I have let my REPUBLICAN congressman know that too.


----------



## Intense

Sunshine said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then still etched into my memory was the night that wanda sykes, her buddy obama and a room full of demoncraps sat around and laughed at the thought of Mr. Limbaugh dying of kidney failure. Mr. Limbaugh has a lot more class than the aforementioned group of people. just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a known drug addict and likely a sex tourist exploiting the Dominican Republic as well. That is not class!  That is slime.
Click to expand...


Like many in a Drug Dependent Nation, he got addicted to pain medication. Is your condemnation related to his weakness or his Politics? Aren't you now doing to him what the Populists are now accusing him of doing? Haven't You All not been treating him like a Pariah for Decades? Man, when the Jackal's circle for the kill, there is no holding back, huh.


----------



## Zander

Rush earned $30 million last year.  He earned that because he has the largest radio audience in the country. Advertisers on his show get fantastic results - they will all come back ....


----------



## Sunshine

Intense said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then still etched into my memory was the night that wanda sykes, her buddy obama and a room full of demoncraps sat around and laughed at the thought of Mr. Limbaugh dying of kidney failure. Mr. Limbaugh has a lot more class than the aforementioned group of people. just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a known drug addict and likely a sex tourist exploiting the Dominican Republic as well. That is not class!  That is slime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like many in a Drug Dependent Nation, he got addicted to pain medication. Is your condemnation related to his weakness or his Politics? Aren't you now doing to him what the Populists are now accusing him of doing? Haven't You All not been treating him like a Pariah for Decades? Man, when the Jackal's circle for the kill, there is no holding back, huh.
Click to expand...


I have not stated anything that was not true.  He IS a known drug addict. AND he DID go to the Dominican Republic loaded up with Viagra.   I'm pretty sure he doesn't have pulmonary hypertension.  

As to HOW he got addicted.  That is completely irrelevant.  I have worked in psyciatry for 23 years.  The prescription addicts are the very worst.  They feel entitled to stay that way and will do anything to get narcotics.  They even go to the street for them.  He got caught on both counts.  He is nothing but a scumbag.


----------



## Intense

Sunshine said:


> I hope they ALL drop him.  I hope he can't find any more.
> 
> The real travesty is that many people don't think he represnts the Republican party.  They think he IS the Republican party.  If they don't distance themselves from him, they will be left out holding the bag.  And I have let my REPUBLICAN congressman know that too.



2012 Witch Burning Season has officially begun. The New KKK has released the Hounds for the Hunt. Thousands who have not spent 5 minutes listening to him, in the last 5 years threaten Advertisers. So much for diversity and freedom of speech. Rat Pack 2012 is on the Prowl, the PC Police are coming for you next. Zombies attack!!!   
Night Of Th Living Dead 2012!!!    Fucking Zombies, all lined up to support Obama. Well, at least Rush has not died of Natural Causes yet, or an out of control drone attack.


----------



## Sunshine

Zander said:


> Rush earned $30 million last year.  He earned that because he has the largest radio audience in the country. Advertisers on his show get fantastic results - they will all come back ....



Did he cheat on his taxes?


----------



## mudwhistle

Avatar4321 said:


> Rush sure didn't sound very panicked earlier.
> 
> BTW since when is AOL a sponsor? Ive never once heard them advertise on his program. Obvious I dont listen all the time, but I would expect that if they were a sponsor that they would have advertisements from time to time.



Peter Gabrielle wants him to stop playing his song "Sledgehammer".

Thank God.


----------



## Sunshine

Intense said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they ALL drop him.  I hope he can't find any more.
> 
> The real travesty is that many people don't think he represnts the Republican party.  They think he IS the Republican party.  If they don't distance themselves from him, they will be left out holding the bag.  And I have let my REPUBLICAN congressman know that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012 Witch Burning Season has officially begun. The New KKK has released the Hounds for the Hunt. Thousands who have not spent 5 minutes listening to him, in the last 5 years threaten Advertisers. So much for diversity and freedom of speech. Rat Pack 2012 is on the Prowl, the PC Police are coming for you next. Zombies attack!!!
> Night Of Th Living Dead 2012!!!    Fucking Zombies, all lined up to support Obama. Well, at least Rush has not died of Natural Causes yet, or an out of control drone attack.
Click to expand...


He's the one who opend the gates.  It has nothing to do with Obama.


----------



## Intense

Sunshine said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a known drug addict and likely a sex tourist exploiting the Dominican Republic as well. That is not class!  That is slime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many in a Drug Dependent Nation, he got addicted to pain medication. Is your condemnation related to his weakness or his Politics? Aren't you now doing to him what the Populists are now accusing him of doing? Haven't You All not been treating him like a Pariah for Decades? Man, when the Jackal's circle for the kill, there is no holding back, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have not stated anything that was not true.  He IS a known drug addict. AND he DID go to the Dominican Republic loaded up with Viagra.   I'm pretty sure he doesn't have pulmonary hypertension.
> 
> As to HOW he got addicted.  That is completely irrelevant.  I have worked in psyciatry for 23 years.  The prescription addicts are the very worst.  They feel entitled to stay that way and will do anything to get narcotics.  They even go to the street for them.  He got caught on both counts.  He is nothing but a scumbag.
Click to expand...


Did he state anything that was not true? How much do you spend on Birth Control, that you would want to stand before Congress and misrepresent your situation?


----------



## Intense

Sunshine said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they ALL drop him.  I hope he can't find any more.
> 
> The real travesty is that many people don't think he represnts the Republican party.  They think he IS the Republican party.  If they don't distance themselves from him, they will be left out holding the bag.  And I have let my REPUBLICAN congressman know that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012 Witch Burning Season has officially begun. The New KKK has released the Hounds for the Hunt. Thousands who have not spent 5 minutes listening to him, in the last 5 years threaten Advertisers. So much for diversity and freedom of speech. Rat Pack 2012 is on the Prowl, the PC Police are coming for you next. Zombies attack!!!
> Night Of Th Living Dead 2012!!!    Fucking Zombies, all lined up to support Obama. Well, at least Rush has not died of Natural Causes yet, or an out of control drone attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's the one who opend the gates.  It has nothing to do with Obama.
Click to expand...


An Obama Stooge testifying before Congress, has nothing to do with Obama, in your mind, maybe.


----------



## Lakhota

As of today, *36* advertisers have canceled their ads running during The Rush Limbaugh Show.

Who's Advertising On Rush Limbaugh? | Media Matters for America


----------



## The T

Sunshine said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they ALL drop him. I hope he can't find any more.
> 
> The real travesty is that many people don't think he represnts the Republican party. They think he IS the Republican party. If they don't distance themselves from him, they will be left out holding the bag. And I have let my REPUBLICAN congressman know that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012 Witch Burning Season has officially begun. The New KKK has released the Hounds for the Hunt. Thousands who have not spent 5 minutes listening to him, in the last 5 years threaten Advertisers. So much for diversity and freedom of speech. Rat Pack 2012 is on the Prowl, the PC Police are coming for you next. Zombies attack!!!
> Night Of Th Living Dead 2012!!!    Fucking Zombies, all lined up to support Obama. Well, at least Rush has not died of Natural Causes yet, or an out of control drone attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's the one who opend the gates. It has nothing to do with Obama.
Click to expand...

Obama started this faux issue...Rush sadly fell into the trap and acted _as Obama...However apologized for it...Obama apologizes for nothing._


----------



## Dot Com

I thought El Rushbo was supposed to be a smart conservative


----------



## The T

mudwhistle said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush sure didn't sound very panicked earlier.
> 
> BTW since when is AOL a sponsor? Ive never once heard them advertise on his program. Obvious I dont listen all the time, but I would expect that if they were a sponsor that they would have advertisements from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Gabrielle wants him to stop playing his song "Sledgehammer".
> 
> Thank God.
Click to expand...

I saw that. Peter does this much to his better judgement...


----------



## Neurotika

beagle9 said:


> Neurotika said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am agnostic, i pray to no gods for anything.
> some folks need that [faith] to be ok. im not one of them.
> i respect that for other people.
> 
> i do lean left for sure and i do not condone
> someone being degraded on the air like that.
> period.
> 
> she doesnt want 'free' birth control so she can
> indiscriminately fuck her way around campus.
> she wants it to be a part of her insurance. in
> my opinion it should be covered, it is a huge part
> of a womans health. nothing slut like about that
> at all.
> 
> not sure what a mans health insurance includes but
> things like viagra/vasectomies i would think are.
> 
> what is the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really think that any "for casual sex" contraception (or) anti-pregnancy paraphanila (i.e. the morning after pill, or condoms etc. for example), should be covered by tax payers money by government mandate upon an insurance company to cover, where as by order of such a mandate, is it being done now without the taxpayers input first or say so in such a case?
Click to expand...


do we know that it is taxpayer funded birth control or just school insurance?
and if it is tax payer funded aznd there is no choice i think i would prefer my taxes going for birth control rather than for providing lifetime care in the case of unwanted pregnancies.



> (IMHO) this is wrong, especially abortion on a whim, if used as some sort of contraception after the fact, otherwise all due to the irresponsible actions that were engaged in between two irresponsible people in their lives, and out of pure lust they came together, then they want an abortion to do away with their mistake ???? That's not right at all (IMHO)



i know that there are women who do use abortion as a birth control. yes it does happen but i have never seen anyone do that on a whim. it isnt that black and white, at least not for me. i can honestly see both sides of the abortion issue and both sides have valid points.



> Now procedures that people need to go through for various medical reasons or rather they may be getting to old now to have children, and just don't want to slip up, where as they need an implant or visectomy etc. in which will stop them from being able to become pregnant or get someone pregnant at all anymore in there life, I think is another thing altogether, and should be covered, in which I think always has been in many instances or cases.



surgical prevention is prevention and it is birth control. it does stop pregnancy. a physical procedure is still birth control. but i respect your thoughts on it 



> Viagra also should not be covered....Nope I don't think so..... People should have to purchase this pill also on there own, hec the prices would come down big time, and this so they could purchase these things, if the government would stay out of it as much as possible... The government with to much involvement is the biggest problem I think....



i agree with small gov staying out of it. starting with all these crazy personhood bills and preventing access to affordable birth control 

thanks for the thoughtful unhostile reply. appreciate that, i really do :]


----------



## The T

Dot Com said:


> I thought El Rushbo was supposed to be a smart conservative


 He is. Alot smarter than YOU.


----------



## Intense

This should be a great opportunity for some great new sponsors to move in.


----------



## Big Fitz

Political Junky said:


> It's amazing that no cons will admit to listening to Rush. How can he demand $50,000,000. a year?


No Conservatives will admit to listening to Rush?  How do you reach that conclusion?


----------



## The T

Intense said:


> This should be a great opportunity for some great new sponsors to move in.


Exactly. Those that pulled up thier stakes did so on impulse. They will be begging eventually to come back. And guess who makes the decisions as to what ads get on his network?


----------



## mudwhistle

Lakhota said:


> As of today, *36* advertisers have canceled their ads running during The Rush Limbaugh Show.
> 
> Who's Advertising On Rush Limbaugh? | Media Matters for America



Media Matters......


I heard from CBS it was 12.

12 companies that are about to lose a pant-load of business.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

mudwhistle said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> As of today, *36* advertisers have canceled their ads running during The Rush Limbaugh Show.
> 
> Who's Advertising On Rush Limbaugh? | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Matters......
> 
> 
> I heard from CBS it was 12.
> 
> 12 companies that are about to lose a pant-load of business.
Click to expand...


Thom Hartmann which is a left of center mouth piece agrees with CBS
Rush Limbaugh has lost 12 advertisers so far
Rush Limbaugh has lost 12 advertisers so far | Thom Hartmann - News & info from the #1 progressive radio show


----------



## The T

mudwhistle said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> As of today, *36* advertisers have canceled their ads running during The Rush Limbaugh Show.
> 
> Who's Advertising On Rush Limbaugh? | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Matters......
> 
> 
> I heard from CBS it was 12.
> 
> 12 companies that are about to lose a pant-load of business.
Click to expand...

12 Companies that have closed a rather large base that won't be calling upon them anytime soon for anything.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Not a coincidence that Bain Capital is in this mess and that mitt weaseled out of making a real stand. 

Oh wait - its Mitt. He doesn't have opinions until Norquist gives them to him.


----------



## mudwhistle

luddly.neddite said:


> Not a coincidence that Bain Capital is in this mess and that mitt weaseled out of making a real stand.
> 
> Oh wait - its Mitt. He doesn't have opinions until Norquist gives them to him.



Mitt has the sense not to lower himself into this crap.

Obama obviously doesn't.


----------



## Meister

Political Junky said:


> Rush has lost 33 sponsors so far. J.C. Penney dropped him.



My question is....were all of these sponsors dropped over this issue, or were there some that were dropped prior to the Sandra debacle?
What source did you use to obtain this info?


----------



## The T

luddly.neddite said:


> Not a coincidence that Bain Capital is in this mess and that mitt weaseled out of making a real stand.
> 
> Oh wait - its Mitt. He doesn't have opinions until Norquist gives them to him.


 What has Bain Capital to do with this idiocy?

That's right...

NONE.

Thank you for playing.

*Idiot*


----------



## The T

mudwhistle said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a coincidence that Bain Capital is in this mess and that mitt weaseled out of making a real stand.
> 
> Oh wait - its Mitt. He doesn't have opinions until Norquist gives them to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt has the sense not to lower himself into this crap.
> 
> Obama obviously doesn't.
Click to expand...

 
And Bain Captial isn't a player either...

odd...


----------



## candycorn

The market is working.  His unpopular views are causing advertisers to flee in droves.


----------



## Zoom

Avatar4321 said:


> Rush sure didn't sound very panicked earlier.
> 
> BTW since when is AOL a sponsor? Ive never once heard them advertise on his program. Obvious I dont listen all the time, but I would expect that if they were a sponsor that they would have advertisements from time to time.



Even though it was a bullshit "apology", he rarely, if ever says one so yeah....he is in panic mode.


----------



## Zoom

Lakhota said:


> As of today, *36* advertisers have canceled their ads running during The Rush Limbaugh Show.
> 
> Who's Advertising On Rush Limbaugh? | Media Matters for America



This is Beck like.


----------



## candycorn

Zoom said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush sure didn't sound very panicked earlier.
> 
> BTW since when is AOL a sponsor? Ive never once heard them advertise on his program. Obvious I dont listen all the time, but I would expect that if they were a sponsor that they would have advertisements from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it was a bullshit "apology", he rarely, if ever says one so yeah....he is in panic mode.
Click to expand...


You're absolutely correct.  I doubt I would call it panic but it was calculated.  Totally insincere as  are most of his "conservative" leanings.


----------



## uscitizen

Warrior102 said:


> I really don't think his net worth of $350 million gives a shit.



Worship the rich.
A good authoritarian stance.


----------



## uscitizen

Zoom said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush sure didn't sound very panicked earlier.
> 
> BTW since when is AOL a sponsor? Ive never once heard them advertise on his program. Obvious I dont listen all the time, but I would expect that if they were a sponsor that they would have advertisements from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it was a bullshit "apology", he rarely, if ever says one so yeah....he is in panic mode.
Click to expand...


yep and 2 attempted apologies for the same thing?

I hope he pulls a Boehner/Beck and cries.  Loss of money might make him actually cry without onions.


----------



## The T

uscitizen said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush sure didn't sound very panicked earlier.
> 
> BTW since when is AOL a sponsor? Ive never once heard them advertise on his program. Obvious I dont listen all the time, but I would expect that if they were a sponsor that they would have advertisements from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it was a bullshit "apology", he rarely, if ever says one so yeah....he is in panic mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep and 2 attempted apologies for the same thing?
> 
> I hope he pulls a Boehner and cries.
Click to expand...

 
Two apologies? I only heard ONE.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Zoom said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> As of today, *36* advertisers have canceled their ads running during The Rush Limbaugh Show.
> 
> Who's Advertising On Rush Limbaugh? | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Beck like.
Click to expand...

Thom Hartmann liberal mouth piece disagrees with you
Even after last weekends non-apology  advertisers of the Rush Limbaugh are fleeing for the exits.  Since asking to see sex tapes of a Georgetown Law Student on his radio show last week  Limbaugh has lost 12 advertisers including AOL, Carbonite, and Legal Zoom.  Hes also been kicked off the air on two radio stations  one in Hawaii and one in Massachusetts. 

Media watchdog group MediaMatters  as well as several other organizations  are now calling for a boycott of his Show.  Despite a history of making sexist, racist, and downright outrageous remarks and getting away with it -  Rush might have finally jumped the shark with this one.

Rush Limbaugh has lost 12 advertisers so far | Thom Hartmann - News & info from the #1 progressive radio show


----------



## Zander

Sunshine said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush earned $30 million last year.  He earned that because he has the largest radio audience in the country. Advertisers on his show get fantastic results - they will all come back ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he cheat on his taxes?
Click to expand...


He's not an Obama Cabinet member, so no....


----------



## uscitizen

The T said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it was a bullshit "apology", he rarely, if ever says one so yeah....he is in panic mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep and 2 attempted apologies for the same thing?
> 
> I hope he pulls a Boehner and cries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two apologies? I only heard ONE.
Click to expand...


Most everyone else knows of 2.


----------



## kidrocks

Intense said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they ALL drop him.  I hope he can't find any more.
> 
> The real travesty is that many people don't think he represnts the Republican party.  They think he IS the Republican party.  If they don't distance themselves from him, they will be left out holding the bag.  And I have let my REPUBLICAN congressman know that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012 Witch Burning Season has officially begun. The New KKK has released the Hounds for the Hunt. Thousands who have not spent 5 minutes listening to him, in the last 5 years threaten Advertisers. So much for diversity and freedom of speech. Rat Pack 2012 is on the Prowl, the PC Police are coming for you next. Zombies attack!!!
> Night Of Th Living Dead 2012!!!    Fucking Zombies, all lined up to support Obama. Well, at least Rush has not died of Natural Causes yet, or an out of control drone attack.
Click to expand...




What you just described is capitalism at it's finest.

There are many descriptions for the exiting and arrivals of old and new sponsers/advertisers in the radio and television media markets. The most prominant description being economic liberalism.

Is this country great, or what?


----------



## Listening

Old Rocks said:


> Japan, France, Britain, Germany, Taiwan, and so many others, cover all their citizens at much less cost per citizen. And they all have far better results than we do.
> 
> 
> "We're Number 37" - Paul Hipp - YouTube



Horsecrap.

The WHO can kiss my ass.


----------



## kidrocks

Zander said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush earned $30 million last year.  He earned that because he has the largest radio audience in the country. Advertisers on his show get fantastic results - they will all come back ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he cheat on his taxes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not an Obama Cabinet member, so no....
Click to expand...



How do we know if Rush did not cheat on his taxes? Are his books open to the public? Did Mr. 1% (Rush) pay his fair share? How much does Rush contribute to charity? Does Rush play golf? Does rush take vacations? Does Rush regularly attend 'church'? 

Well?


----------



## Listening

Old Rocks said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the idea of people dying because some rich douchebag wants to buy another mansion.
> 
> Not sure why you think this is a virtue.
> 
> Oh. Wait. you're a Mormon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no disputation of the claim that there is no market in health insurance.
> 
> Everyone gets a say in the market.  Glad to know you are willing to push your opinions onto others via the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, a Democratic President, Congress, and Senate in 2012, and a real Universal Health Care System funded through a raise in income taxes. That frees up small businesses to compete for talent on equal footing with big businesses, and big businesses to compete on equal footing with big businesses in other nations.
Click to expand...


You can't be serious.

First, you won't get the house back.

Second, you will lose the senate.

Third, the WH is in play.

Next, there will be no universal health insurance system.

Better get to your meth dealer and ask for a double.

This isn't going to be pretty (for you).


----------



## Neurotika

Meister said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush has lost 33 sponsors so far. J.C. Penney dropped him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is....were all of these sponsors dropped over this issue, or were there some that were dropped prior to the Sandra debacle?
> What source did you use to obtain this info?
Click to expand...


i have already posted it pages ago...


----------



## The Infidel

Carbonite | Rush Limbaugh | Sandra Fluke | The Daily Caller


----------



## uscitizen

bigrebnc1775 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any thread that I deem is bullshit. more specifically
> Threads started by Synthaholic Rdean Chris and that type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even say what you mean?
> Back peddle away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's total bullshit I will re-post what I said, comprehending what I said is up to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Rush says is irrelevant compared to the failed obama economy. So hell yes I will deflect your bullshit and derail any thread that is focused on bullshit while obama has a failed economy.
> 
> Any thread that I deem is bullshit. more specifically
> Threads started by Synthaholic Rdean Chris and that type
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yep but that was in 2 different posts.
the second one was the backpeddaling.
Revising history?


----------



## hjmick

And Carbonite stock is off 12% since announcing they were pulling their advertising...


----------



## Neurotika

and again...

All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh&#39;s Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire


----------



## Listening

hjmick said:


> And Carbonite stock is off 12% since announcing they were pulling their advertising...



And that is O.K.

They may have been under pressure.

Who knows.

It is unfortunate that companies get caught in the middle like this, but it always happens.

That is the market at work.

If I needed a service like Carbonite, I might let them know they won't be getting my business for this reason.

Again, that ever (non-existant) market at work.


----------



## Intense

kidrocks said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they ALL drop him.  I hope he can't find any more.
> 
> The real travesty is that many people don't think he represnts the Republican party.  They think he IS the Republican party.  If they don't distance themselves from him, they will be left out holding the bag.  And I have let my REPUBLICAN congressman know that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012 Witch Burning Season has officially begun. The New KKK has released the Hounds for the Hunt. Thousands who have not spent 5 minutes listening to him, in the last 5 years threaten Advertisers. So much for diversity and freedom of speech. Rat Pack 2012 is on the Prowl, the PC Police are coming for you next. Zombies attack!!!
> Night Of Th Living Dead 2012!!!    Fucking Zombies, all lined up to support Obama. Well, at least Rush has not died of Natural Causes yet, or an out of control drone attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you just described is capitalism at it's finest.
> 
> There are many descriptions for the exiting and arrivals of old and new sponsers/advertisers in the radio and television media markets. The most prominant description being economic liberalism.
> 
> Is this country great, or what?
Click to expand...




Yes, this Country is Great. Mainly because of Those that Dare to think outside of the Box. Take Broadcast Excellence as an Example.


----------



## Old Rocks

hjmick said:


> And Carbonite stock is off 12% since announcing they were pulling their advertising...



How are the other 32 that pulled there advertising doing?


----------



## Listening

Old Rocks said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Carbonite stock is off 12% since announcing they were pulling their advertising...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are the other 32 that pulled there advertising doing?
Click to expand...


They will be replaced by the 32 or more companies who are trying to buy air time with Rush.

My guess is that it will be cheaper now.


----------



## hjmick

Old Rocks said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Carbonite stock is off 12% since announcing they were pulling their advertising...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are the other 32 that pulled there advertising doing?
Click to expand...


Haven't got a clue, but I would guess they're doing just fine. I happened to see a story about the Carbonite slide and I saw they were mentioned in the OP. I don't expect Carbonite will be going out of business anytime soon, certainly not because they pulled their ads from Limbaugh's show anyway...


----------



## Synthaholic

Political Junky said:


> Rush has lost 33 sponsors so far. J.C. Penney dropped him.


They dropped Rushbo, and kept Ellen DeGeneres.  I love it!


----------



## Synthaholic

Over 20.  The LIST:


All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh&#39;s Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire


----------



## JoeB131

The T said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a coincidence that Bain Capital is in this mess and that mitt weaseled out of making a real stand.
> 
> Oh wait - its Mitt. He doesn't have opinions until Norquist gives them to him.
> 
> 
> 
> What has Bain Capital to do with this idiocy?
> 
> That's right...
> 
> NONE.
> 
> Thank you for playing.
> 
> *Idiot*
Click to expand...


Bain Capital owns Clear Channel, which in turn, owns most of the stations that Rush is carried on.  

» Bain Capital Owns Clear Channel (Romney Supported by Talk Show sphere) Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## JoeB131

Listening said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no market in health insurance.  I am not sure how that was disputed.
> 
> But, again, the left loves the market when it works in their favor.  They hate the idea that it would replace one of their hand out programs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the idea of people dying because some rich douchebag wants to buy another mansion.
> 
> Not sure why you think this is a virtue.
> 
> Oh. Wait. you're a Mormon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no disputation of the claim that there is no market in health insurance.
> 
> Everyone gets a say in the market.  Glad to know you are willing to push your opinions onto others via the government.
Click to expand...


Please, the market is not "democratic", nor is it a virtue.  

It's the worst people doing things for the worst reasons.  

How does that produce good results again?  

We have the highest infant mortality rate in the industrialized world, we have the lowest ife expectency in the industrialized world, we spend more per capita than anyone else and 62% of bankruptcies are linked to medical crisis. 

This is not a market that's working, and having less government isn't going to make it better.  

The reason government is involved at all is because there's no profit in insuring the poor and elderly.  They couldn't afford it.


----------



## JoeB131

mudwhistle said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a coincidence that Bain Capital is in this mess and that mitt weaseled out of making a real stand.
> 
> Oh wait - its Mitt. He doesn't have opinions until Norquist gives them to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt has the sense not to lower himself into this crap.
> 
> Obama obviously doesn't.
Click to expand...


Mitt is a coward who can't stand up to a radio blowhard.


----------



## Big Fitz

So... the question for all you slavering leftist psycho-sycophants is this:  Do you expect this to actually hurt Rush?  Do you think this will drive him off the air or decrease his audience?

Really?


----------



## zeke

> Mitt has the sense not to lower himself into this crap.


 

Fearless leader Mittens. Well thats not words I would have used. 

Mittens wants to be a leader. And can't stand up and tell an asshole like Rush to stfu.

Hell Mittens prolly would give Rush a job..........at Bain Capital.........wait, he already did. Indirectly.

Romney is one of the most stupid politicians I have watched. Santorum second.
At least the other piss poor rethug candidates had the sense to drop out.


----------



## 8537

hjmick said:


> And Carbonite stock is off 12% since announcing they were pulling their advertising...



Carbonite's been in a freefall since....August.


----------



## 8537

In his defense, Rush DID pick up a new sponsor yesterday:  Ashley Madison, a company that helps married people arrange discrete affairs with other married people.

Perhaps they are paying him in tricks instead of dollars.


----------



## JoeB131

8537 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Carbonite stock is off 12% since announcing they were pulling their advertising...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carbonite's been in a freefall since....August.
Click to expand...


Considering they are selling a product no one really needs, that's not surprising.


----------



## Neurotika

Big Fitz said:


> So... the question for all you slavering leftist psycho-sycophants is this:  Do you expect this to actually hurt Rush?  Do you think this will drive him off the air or decrease his audience?
> 
> Really?



not sure it will hurt him but im guessing he is a toxic subject for the republican party since what he does reflects on them in a strange sort of way. 

and should we just suck it when some ass clown vomits his contempt and hate for a woman he knows nothing about? just like he has a right to call her a slut. we have the right to tell him what we think. and we have. we dont condone it and have said so.

there are consequences when you use your fame and popularity to hurt people.


----------



## blastoff

Big Fitz said:


> So... the question for all you slavering leftist psycho-sycophants is this:  Do you expect this to actually hurt Rush?  Do you think this will drive him off the air or decrease his audience?
> 
> Really?



Yesterday I wanted to post losing current sponsors is no big deal as others would step in to fill the void, but I didn't because I was too lazy to read through all the pages of this thread to see if someone had already made that point.  

Today I still haven't read them but I heard confirmation this morning that one company has done exactly that, stepped up to take the place of a departed sponsor.  Our local Rush station runs a segment each morning called Rush Update, about 2 minutes of Rush talking about some subject or other followed by him hawking one of his sponsors. So, the Carbonite folks abandoned Rush and who sponsored the Rush Update today?  LifeLock, a Carbonite competitor.  And because Rush's record is one of moving prodigious amounts of sponsors' products/services other companies will step up just like the LifeLock folks have.    

Sorry lefties.  Another wasted dream.


----------



## blastoff

Well here's what's known as an unintended consequence I just came across on Drudge.  Since Carbonite announced they're leaving Rush on Saturday their stock has taken a big hit on the NASDAQ.  Quote from the link below...Carbonite stock (NASDAQ:CARB) has plummeted nearly 12 percent, outpacing the drop of the NASDAQ index in that same time period by nine-and-a-half points. It was also one of the biggest decliners on the NASDAQ on Tuesday.

A little shareholders rebellion going on?

http://http://dailycaller.com/2012/03/06/investors-flee-carbonite-after-limbaugh-announcement/


----------



## Meister

Neurotika said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... the question for all you slavering leftist psycho-sycophants is this:  Do you expect this to actually hurt Rush?  Do you think this will drive him off the air or decrease his audience?
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure it will hurt him but im guessing he is a toxic subject for the republican party since what he does reflects on them in a strange sort of way.
> 
> and should we just suck it when some ass clown vomits his contempt and hate for a woman he knows nothing about? just like he has a right to call her a slut. we have the right to tell him what we think. and we have. we dont condone it and have said so.
> 
> there are consequences when you use your fame and popularity to *hurt people*.
Click to expand...


She didn't get hurt by this.  She got just what she wanted out of it...to be put front and center for her cause.  The dems and her were counting on the media's reaction that was created.
Get off the victim mentality...it's so transparent.


----------



## Katzndogz

blastoff said:


> Well here's what's known as an unintended consequence I just came across on Drudge.  Since Carbonite announced they're leaving Rush on Saturday their stock has taken a big hit on the NASDAQ.  Quote from the link below...Carbonite stock (NASDAQ:CARB) has plummeted nearly 12 percent, outpacing the drop of the NASDAQ index in that same time period by nine-and-a-half points. It was also one of the biggest decliners on the NASDAQ on Tuesday.
> 
> A little shareholders rebellion going on?
> 
> http://http://dailycaller.com/2012/03/06/investors-flee-carbonite-after-limbaugh-announcement/



I saw that.  Libs never think that conservatives will do anything to fight back.


----------



## bodecea

blastoff said:


> Well here's what's known as an unintended consequence I just came across on Drudge.  Since Carbonite announced they're leaving Rush on Saturday their stock has taken a big hit on the NASDAQ.  Quote from the link below...Carbonite stock (NASDAQ:CARB) has plummeted nearly 12 percent, outpacing the drop of the NASDAQ index in that same time period by nine-and-a-half points. It was also one of the biggest decliners on the NASDAQ on Tuesday.
> 
> A little shareholders rebellion going on?
> 
> http://http://dailycaller.com/2012/03/06/investors-flee-carbonite-after-limbaugh-announcement/



Is there a direct connection between the two?  Is Carbonite the only stock dropping around that much?   Or are several stocks dropping that day?   A little research?


----------



## Katzndogz

With Rush as a vehicle, these advertisers reached a huge pool of potential customers.  By pulling the advertising, they cut off that avenue, a lucrative avenue, of customers.  It is to be expected that stock prices would reflect that loss.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

blastoff said:


> Well here's what's known as an unintended consequence I just came across on Drudge.  Since Carbonite announced they're leaving Rush on Saturday their stock has taken a big hit on the NASDAQ.  Quote from the link below...Carbonite stock (NASDAQ:CARB) has plummeted nearly 12 percent, outpacing the drop of the NASDAQ index in that same time period by nine-and-a-half points. It was also one of the biggest decliners on the NASDAQ on Tuesday.
> 
> A little shareholders rebellion going on?
> 
> http://http://dailycaller.com/2012/03/06/investors-flee-carbonite-after-limbaugh-announcement/



So now the left has another ax to grind with rush he killed the stock market


----------



## Neurotika

Meister said:


> Neurotika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... the question for all you slavering leftist psycho-sycophants is this:  Do you expect this to actually hurt Rush?  Do you think this will drive him off the air or decrease his audience?
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure it will hurt him but im guessing he is a toxic subject for the republican party since what he does reflects on them in a strange sort of way.
> 
> and should we just suck it when some ass clown vomits his contempt and hate for a woman he knows nothing about? just like he has a right to call her a slut. we have the right to tell him what we think. and we have. we dont condone it and have said so.
> 
> there are consequences when you use your fame and popularity to *hurt people*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She didn't get hurt by this.  She got just what she wanted out of it...to be put front and center for her cause.  The dems and her were counting on the media's reaction that was created.
> Get off the victim mentality...it's so transparent.
Click to expand...


actually i will give that to you , she didnt get hurt by it.
but the republican party will no doubt take a hit for it because
the women who have heard that shit and have heard nothing from any republicans
to defend her...

the prez calls her in support and the republican party demonizes her.
who do you think women all over the country will look to for leadership?

hmm...as i've said before. obamas/democrat gift from the gods ..


----------



## Neurotika

and as for a victim thing...people are fighting back all over the country..pretty sure that is not
victim-like behavior....

just saying we arent sitting at home crying about it...


----------



## Neurotika

blastoff said:


> Well here's what's known as an unintended consequence I just came across on Drudge.  Since Carbonite announced they're leaving Rush on Saturday their stock has taken a big hit on the NASDAQ.  Quote from the link below...Carbonite stock (NASDAQ:CARB) has plummeted nearly 12 percent, outpacing the drop of the NASDAQ index in that same time period by nine-and-a-half points. It was also one of the biggest decliners on the NASDAQ on Tuesday.
> 
> A little shareholders rebellion going on?
> 
> http://http://dailycaller.com/2012/03/06/investors-flee-carbonite-after-limbaugh-announcement/



that stock has been going down for quite sometime now..

click on '5 years'

Carbonite Inc (CARB.O) Chart| Reuters.com
not sure rush is much of a factor.


----------



## bodecea

Katzndogz said:


> With Rush as a vehicle, these advertisers reached a huge pool of potential customers.  By pulling the advertising, they cut off that avenue, a lucrative avenue, of customers.  It is to be expected that stock prices would reflect that loss.



Now Rush has power over the Stock Market.  

No wonder the Republicans kiss his butt.


----------



## Katzndogz

Neurotika said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neurotika said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure it will hurt him but im guessing he is a toxic subject for the republican party since what he does reflects on them in a strange sort of way.
> 
> and should we just suck it when some ass clown vomits his contempt and hate for a woman he knows nothing about? just like he has a right to call her a slut. we have the right to tell him what we think. and we have. we dont condone it and have said so.
> 
> there are consequences when you use your fame and popularity to *hurt people*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't get hurt by this.  She got just what she wanted out of it...to be put front and center for her cause.  The dems and her were counting on the media's reaction that was created.
> Get off the victim mentality...it's so transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually i will give that to you , she didnt get hurt by it.
> but the republican party will no doubt take a hit for it because
> the women who have heard that shit and have heard nothing from any republicans
> to defend her...
> 
> the prez calls her in support and the republican party demonizes her.
> who do you think women all over the country will look to for leadership?
> 
> hmm...as i've said before. obamas/democrat gift from the gods ..
Click to expand...


Leftists are not making the right connections.  Do women want to pay for the birth control of someone else?   Especially for someone who has a BC bill that runs $1,000 a year when they should be studying and going to class.


----------



## Neurotika

i've said this before..she just wants her birth control to be insured.

she isnt asking for welfare.


----------



## whitehall

Be honest for a change if you can lefties. The issue isn't about a political activist being called a slut by a voice on the radio. How many examples do you need of left wing media types consistently insulting conservative women like Sara Palin, Laura Ingraham, Ann Colter and Dr. Condie Rice? The issue is simple enough when you think about it. It's about the attempt to silence speech you don't agree with. Lefties tried to hush Rush before but that pesky 1st Amendment keeps getting in the way. Now the left is trying a subversive tactic by putting pressure on sponsors to drop a radio program. It seems that only the left gets outraged enough to try to silence opposition speech. There is a lot of hatred on the left and radio talk Show host Michael Savage might have been right when he said "liberalism is a mental illness".


----------



## Neurotika

whitehall said:


> Be honest for a change if you can lefties. The issue isn't about a political activist being called a slut by a voice on the radio. How many examples do you need of left wing media types consistently insulting conservative women like Sara Palin, Laura Ingraham, Ann Colter and Dr. Condie Rice? The issue is simple enough when you think about it. It's about the attempt to silence speech you don't agree with. Lefties tried to hush Rush before but that pesky 1st Amendment keeps getting in the way. Now the left is trying a subversive tactic by putting pressure on sponsors to drop a radio program. It seems that only the left gets outraged enough to try to silence opposition speech. There is a lot of hatred on the left and radio talk Show host Michael Savage might have been right when he said "liberalism is a mental illness".




personally i feel it is abhorrent to denigrate anyone like rush did..even ann coulter...

it is not ok to use a public voice to simply degrade someone. anyone that has a microphone needs to understand that young men will hear this shit and think it is acceptable to call a woman a slut? someone you dont know, never met or know anything about.

that is not ok. and when the left pulls that shit i call them out too. i am the first person to
call my local politicians or obama oe celebs like this and tell them when they are shit.

and yes i am a left leaning 'lib'.


----------



## Big Fitz

Meister said:


> Neurotika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... the question for all you slavering leftist psycho-sycophants is this:  Do you expect this to actually hurt Rush?  Do you think this will drive him off the air or decrease his audience?
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure it will hurt him but im guessing he is a toxic subject for the republican party since what he does reflects on them in a strange sort of way.
> 
> and should we just suck it when some ass clown vomits his contempt and hate for a woman he knows nothing about? just like he has a right to call her a slut. we have the right to tell him what we think. and we have. we dont condone it and have said so.
> 
> there are consequences when you use your fame and popularity to *hurt people*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She didn't get hurt by this.  She got just what she wanted out of it...to be put front and center for her cause.  The dems and her were counting on the media's reaction that was created.
> Get off the victim mentality...it's so transparent.
Click to expand...

Same with Rosa Parks.  If at first you can't get arrested and force a scandal, try try again.  Flucke got lucky and got traction from the psycho-sycophants in the media right away, for a cause not even worthy of the same tactics used to get civil rights done.  I can't wait for this protest chant coming up:

"What do we want?"
"To slut out for free!"
"When do we want it?"
"Now!"
"Who should pay for it?"
"The Churches we hate!"
"When do we want it?"
"Now!"

Yep.  This subject is a REAL winner for the left when you strip away the "Rush hurt her now rather well off and famous feelings" bullshit.


----------



## konradv

Big Fitz said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neurotika said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure it will hurt him but im guessing he is a toxic subject for the republican party since what he does reflects on them in a strange sort of way.
> 
> and should we just suck it when some ass clown vomits his contempt and hate for a woman he knows nothing about? just like he has a right to call her a slut. we have the right to tell him what we think. and we have. we dont condone it and have said so.
> 
> there are consequences when you use your fame and popularity to *hurt people*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't get hurt by this.  She got just what she wanted out of it...to be put front and center for her cause.  The dems and her were counting on the media's reaction that was created.
> Get off the victim mentality...it's so transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same with Rosa Parks.  If at first you can't get arrested and force a scandal, try try again.  *Flucke got lucky* and got traction from the psycho-sycophants in the media right away, for a cause not even worthy of the same tactics used to get civil rights done.
Click to expand...


Lucky that Rush is such a blowhard.


----------



## Old Rocks

*LOL. Hey Pale Rider. Now 35 sponsors canceling their advertising on the Limpbaugh show. Not exactly an endorsement of the obese junkies rants.*

Rush Limbaugh Apology -- Fails To Keep Advertisers

The exodus from Rush Limbaugh&#8216;s syndicated radio show didn&#8217;t seem to slow today following his apology for calling Georgetown University law student Sandra Fluke a &#8220;slut&#8221; and a &#8220;prostitute.&#8221; He made the comments last week after she urged Congress to require employer health insurance plans to cover contraception. The number of advertisers who&#8217;ve said that they&#8217;re withdrawing their support for the show rose to 35 according to a count by the politically progressive Web site Think Progress. The list now includes AccuQuote Life Insurance, Service Magic, PolyCom, Hadeed Carpet, Thompson Creek, and St. Vincent&#8217;s Medical Center in Connecticut. In addition, two radio stations have dropped Limbaugh: KPUA  in Hilo, Hawaii and WBEC in Pittsfield, Mass. WBEC said that it would stop carrying the show beginning March 15 because &#8221;Rush&#8217;s defamatory and disparaging remarks about Ms. Fluke clearly violated the standards we have set for our stations.&#8221; Clear Channel&#8217;s Premiere Networks, which syndicates Limbaugh, said that &#8221;in an attempt at absurdist humor to illustrate his political point, Mr. Limbaugh used words that unfortunately distracted from the message he was trying to convey.&#8221; It added that he &#8220;did the right thing&#8221; by offering &#8220;his sincere and heartfelt apology to Ms. Fluke.&#8221; Bloomberg commentator Michael Kinsley says though, that &#8221;the self-righteous parade out the door by Limbaugh&#8217;s advertisers is hard to stomach. Had they never listened to Rush before, in all the years they had been paying for commercials on his show? His sliming of a barely known law student may be a new low&#8230; but it&#8217;s not a huge gap&#8221; from criticisms that he has made about well  known people including Nancy Pelosi and Michelle Obama.


----------



## Katzndogz

Oh well it it comes from Think Progress it has to be true.  They wouldn't lie.


----------



## Katzndogz

Some sponsors that have dropped want to come back and renew.  New sponsors are lining up.   For new companies that couldn't break into the Rush advertising it's proving to be a major benefit.


----------



## Old Rocks

*Well, here are 22 of them.*

Rush Limbaugh's Dropped Sponsors 2012

Monday, March 5, 2012Rush Limbaugh's Dropped Sponsors 2012 
Rush Limbaugh's Dropped Sponsors in 2012. The following sponsors dropped advertising from The Rush Limbaugh Program. CorporateOfficeHeadquarters.com has them listed and you can leave your comments about the controversy. Links to the information are below:

1.   Quicken Loans
2.   ProFlowers
3.   Select Comfort / Sleep Number
4.   Sleep Train
5.   Citrix Systems
6.   Legal Zoom
7.   AOL
8.   AccuQuote
9.   Service Magic
10. Polycom
11. Hadeed Carpet
12. Thompson Creek Windows
13. Tax Resolution Services
14. Lending Tree
15. LifeQuotes
16. Mid West Life
17. eHarmony
18. Carbonite
19. Hotwire
20. Overstock
21. Sears
22. Allstate


----------



## Synthaholic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rzJFmPqqlk]Rush Limbaugh&#39;s Bullshit Ratings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtLhVKCQCZI]Challenge to Rush Limbaugh: Prove Your Ratings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Katzndogz

I am listening now and there are still plenty of old advertisers with some new ones.

You are aware that some local advertisers don't get to "drop" advertising.  They still have to pay the full amount of the contract price to the radio station.  They might choose to not advertise on Rush, but they are still obligated to advertise on the station meaning no one is really losing any money.

Have you ever had radio advertising?  Do you know how it works?


----------



## Big Fitz

konradv said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't get hurt by this.  She got just what she wanted out of it...to be put front and center for her cause.  The dems and her were counting on the media's reaction that was created.
> Get off the victim mentality...it's so transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> Same with Rosa Parks.  If at first you can't get arrested and force a scandal, try try again.  *Flucke got lucky* and got traction from the psycho-sycophants in the media right away, for a cause not even worthy of the same tactics used to get civil rights done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lucky that Rush is such a blowhard.
Click to expand...

Lucky the media are useful idiots and obey the radical left's orders you mean.


----------



## Big Fitz

Katzndogz said:


> I am listening now and there are still plenty of old advertisers with some new ones.
> 
> You are aware that some local advertisers don't get to "drop" advertising.  They still have to pay the full amount of the contract price to the radio station.  They might choose to not advertise on Rush, but they are still obligated to advertise on the station meaning no one is really losing any money.
> 
> Have you ever had radio advertising?  Do you know how it works?


Pfft.  Of course he does not.


----------



## Neurotika

Katzndogz said:


> Have you ever had radio advertising?  Do you know how it works?



yes some buy left over air time and really have no control on where it is played.
but not all of them.


----------



## Katzndogz

Neurotika said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever had radio advertising?  Do you know how it works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes some buy left over air time and really have no control on where it is played.
> but not all of them.
Click to expand...


You buy a block of time divided by spots, 15 second spots or 30 second spots.  How much you pay depends on how many spots you buy.  Then you can choose which shows you want your spots to appear.   If all the spots on your chosen show aren't taken you get a slot.   All an advertiser can do that bought a block of time is say "I don't want my spot on this show anymore."   He still has to pay the full amount, the time is just shifted to another show.  Theoretically a radio show can exist on a station without any advertising at all.  They are wholly supported by the bundled spots assigned to other shows.  That's how Bill Maher exists on HBO.  He doesn't need advertisers.  

In any event.  Rush's show is unaffected by the withdrawal of some advertisers.


----------



## Neurotika

Katzndogz said:


> Neurotika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever had radio advertising?  Do you know how it works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes some buy left over air time and really have no control on where it is played.
> but not all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You buy a block of time divided by spots, 15 second spots or 30 second spots.  How much you pay depends on how many spots you buy.  Then you can choose which shows you want your spots to appear.   If all the spots on your chosen show aren't taken you get a slot.   All an advertiser can do that bought a block of time is say "I don't want my spot on this show anymore."   He still has to pay the full amount, the time is just shifted to another show.  Theoretically a radio show can exist on a station without any advertising at all.  They are wholly supported by the bundled spots assigned to other shows.  That's how Bill Maher exists on HBO.  He doesn't need advertisers.
> 
> In any event.  Rush's show is unaffected by the withdrawal of some advertisers.
Click to expand...



thank you for info, very interesting.


----------



## blastoff

bodecea said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well here's what's known as an unintended consequence I just came across on Drudge.  Since Carbonite announced they're leaving Rush on Saturday their stock has taken a big hit on the NASDAQ.  Quote from the link below...*Carbonite stock (NASDAQ:CARB) has plummeted nearly 12 percent, outpacing the drop of the NASDAQ index in that same time period by nine-and-a-half points.* It was also one of the biggest decliners on the NASDAQ on Tuesday.
> 
> A little shareholders rebellion going on?
> 
> http://http://dailycaller.com/2012/03/06/investors-flee-carbonite-after-limbaugh-announcement/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a direct connection between the two?  Is Carbonite the only stock dropping around that much?   Or are several stocks dropping that day?   A little research?
Click to expand...


A little reading comprehension goes a long way.  You're asking questions already answered.  Maybe the *bold* will help you this go-round.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Neurotika said:


> i've said this before..she just wants her birth control to be insured.
> 
> she isnt asking for welfare.



Everyone knows this. Everyone knows lushbo was lying. 

But, you'll never get the rw's to admit it.


----------



## Katzndogz

She's got public financing for her outsize BC bill.  She just wants to force Catholics to pay instead of whoever donates voluntarily.


----------



## peach174

I have seen the numbers anywhere from 22 to 33 sponsors who have dropped advertising with Rush Limbaugh.
He has 600 affiliates and 18,000 sponsors, so I don't think that 22 or even 33 that has dropped him will affect him in any way at all, especially if he has 18,000 sponsors, that just a small drop in the bucket.


----------



## Big Fitz

Katzndogz said:


> She's got public financing for her outsize BC bill.  She just wants to force Catholics to pay instead of whoever donates voluntarily.


it's always been about forcing a religion to be subjugated to government.  Gotta find a way to break the first amendment SOMEHOW!


----------



## FuelRod

Katzndogz said:


> Neurotika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever had radio advertising?  Do you know how it works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes some buy left over air time and really have no control on where it is played.
> but not all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You buy a block of time divided by spots, 15 second spots or 30 second spots.  How much you pay depends on how many spots you buy.  Then you can choose which shows you want your spots to appear.   If all the spots on your chosen show aren't taken you get a slot.   All an advertiser can do that bought a block of time is say "I don't want my spot on this show anymore."   He still has to pay the full amount, the time is just shifted to another show.  Theoretically a radio show can exist on a station without any advertising at all.  They are wholly supported by the bundled spots assigned to other shows.  That's how Bill Maher exists on HBO.  He doesn't need advertisers.
> 
> In any event.  Rush's show is unaffected by the withdrawal of some advertisers.
Click to expand...


I don't know if that is accurate.  My guess is the Limbaugh show makes most of its money in its syndication to more than 600 stations.  He does have his own "network" advertisers which I am assuming the ones we have heard pull off are.  
If they are in fact just national advertisers buying into Rush through various groups like Clear Channel, it really has zero effect on him unless Clear Channel itself drops the show.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Katzndogz said:


> She's got public financing for her outsize BC bill.  She just wants to force Catholics to pay instead of whoever donates voluntarily.



WHERE do the wacko rw's get this crap? Its not true and there is no evidence of it. 

Or, would you like to post proof?

No?

Didn't think so.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Just watched lushbo video on the news. He said he has not lost as many sponsors as the news said and the news is lying. He also said he has just gained 3 sponsors and then said, 'Obviously, I'm not going to tell you who they are'. 



> If they are in fact just national advertisers buying into Rush through various groups like Clear Channel, it really has zero effect on him unless Clear Channel itself drops the show.



Since Bain is one of Clear's owners, that's not going to happen.  rw's care only about one thing - money.


----------



## FuelRod

luddly.neddite said:


> Just watched lushbo video on the news. He said he has not lost as many sponsors as the news said and the news is lying. He also said he has just gained 3 sponsors and then said, 'Obviously, I'm not going to tell you who they are'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are in fact just national advertisers buying into Rush through various groups like Clear Channel, it really has zero effect on him unless Clear Channel itself drops the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Bain is one of Clear's owners, that's not going to happen.  rw's care only about one thing - money.
Click to expand...


An error in premise there Scooter. 
If they only cared about money and were losing it by keeping Limbaugh on.....


----------



## Luddly Neddite

FuelRod said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched lushbo video on the news. He said he has not lost as many sponsors as the news said and the news is lying. He also said he has just gained 3 sponsors and then said, 'Obviously, I'm not going to tell you who they are'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are in fact just national advertisers buying into Rush through various groups like Clear Channel, it really has zero effect on him unless Clear Channel itself drops the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Bain is one of Clear's owners, that's not going to happen.  rw's care only about one thing - money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An error in premise there Scooter.
> If they only cared about money and were losing it by keeping Limbaugh on.....
Click to expand...


The error is on your part, Zippy. 

rw's vote against their own interest in every single election. Its just part of their charm that they're just too damn dumb to know it.


----------



## FuelRod

So Clear Channel (Owned by a right win organization that only cares about money) losing sponsors of the Rush Limbaugh show (sponsors = money) but continuing to air it would mean what?


----------



## thereisnospoon

Synthaholic said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush has lost 33 sponsors so far. J.C. Penney dropped him.
> 
> 
> 
> They dropped Rushbo, and kept Ellen DeGeneres.  I love it!
Click to expand...


Nobody shops at JC Penney. That's why that company has been laying off people and closing stores for years. 
What's your other point? That another EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVULLLL corporation is actually run by a bunch of PC libs?


----------



## thereisnospoon

FuelRod said:


> So Clear Channel (Owned by a right win organization that only cares about money) losing sponsors of the Rush Limbaugh show (sponsors = money) but continuing to air it would mean what?



You know Clear Channel is a right wing organization how?
Where's your evidence?
Let's suppose CC was "right wing"? SO what? Are you implying your comfort level begins and ends with the political leanings of EVERY company?
If so, it shows you are superficial.


----------



## Katzndogz

thereisnospoon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush has lost 33 sponsors so far. J.C. Penney dropped him.
> 
> 
> 
> They dropped Rushbo, and kept Ellen DeGeneres.  I love it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody shops at JC Penney. That's why that company has been laying off people and closing stores for years.
> What's your other point? That another EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVULLLL corporation is actually run by a bunch of PC libs?
Click to expand...


Rush has a much wider audience than Ellen Degeneres.  That's a wise choice of advertising dollars for you.

I don't give Penney's more than a year or two.


----------



## FuelRod

thereisnospoon said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Clear Channel (Owned by a right win organization that only cares about money) losing sponsors of the Rush Limbaugh show (sponsors = money) but continuing to air it would mean what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Clear Channel is a right wing organization how?
> Where's your evidence?
> Let's suppose CC was "right wing"? SO what? Are you implying your comfort level begins and ends with the political leanings of EVERY company?
> If so, it shows you are superficial.
Click to expand...


Follow the thread Scooter.  I am not the one calling them that I am parroting the leftists logic.


----------



## Synthaholic

thereisnospoon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush has lost 33 sponsors so far. J.C. Penney dropped him.
> 
> 
> 
> They dropped Rushbo, and kept Ellen DeGeneres.  I love it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody shops at JC Penney. That's why that company has been laying off people and closing stores for years.
> What's your other point? That another EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVULLLL corporation is actually run by a bunch of PC libs?
Click to expand...

How could any corporation be run by Liberals?  I mean, they wouldn't stay in business for a week, right?


----------



## Synthaholic

thereisnospoon said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Clear Channel (Owned by a right win organization that only cares about money) losing sponsors of the Rush Limbaugh show (sponsors = money) but continuing to air it would mean what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You know Clear Channel is a right wing organization how?*
> Where's your evidence?
> Let's suppose CC was "right wing"? SO what? Are you implying your comfort level begins and ends with the political leanings of EVERY company?
> If so, it shows you are superficial.
Click to expand...


They blacklisted the Dixie Chicks after their overseas comments.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Anyone surprised that $arah said, on camera, that she believes this is a First Amendment issue?

After all these years, she STILL does not understand our First Amendment.


----------



## Synthaholic

luddly.neddite said:


> Anyone surprised that $arah said, on camera, that she believes this is a First Amendment issue?
> 
> After all these years, she STILL does not understand our First Amendment.


She also thought Korea was one country, didn't know what the Fed was, and she believed Queen Elizabeth was the British head of government.

Palin=ignoramus.


----------



## Dot Com

the dittoheads  are still listening no doubt.


----------



## Synthaholic

Synthaholic said:


> Over 20.  The LIST:
> 
> 
> All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh&#39;s Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire


It's now up to *50*!  


All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh&#39;s Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire


----------



## jillian

Synthaholic said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They dropped Rushbo, and kept Ellen DeGeneres.  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody shops at JC Penney. That's why that company has been laying off people and closing stores for years.
> What's your other point? That another EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVULLLL corporation is actually run by a bunch of PC libs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could any corporation be run by Liberals?  I mean, they wouldn't stay in business for a week, right?
Click to expand...


well... except for Apple, Starbucks, Microsoft and Berkshire Hathaway for a start... 


oops.


----------



## The Infidel

jillian said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody shops at JC Penney. That's why that company has been laying off people and closing stores for years.
> What's your other point? That another EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVULLLL corporation is actually run by a bunch of PC libs?
> 
> 
> 
> How could any corporation be run by Liberals?  I mean, they wouldn't stay in business for a week, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well... except for Apple, Starbucks, Microsoft and Berkshire Hathaway for a start...
> 
> 
> oops.
Click to expand...


Capitalism is only OK when liberals do it though


----------



## bigrebnc1775

jillian said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody shops at JC Penney. That's why that company has been laying off people and closing stores for years.
> What's your other point? That another EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVULLLL corporation is actually run by a bunch of PC libs?
> 
> 
> 
> How could any corporation be run by Liberals?  I mean, they wouldn't stay in business for a week, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well... except for Apple, Starbucks, Microsoft and Berkshire Hathaway for a start...
> 
> 
> oops.
Click to expand...


Doesn't Berkshire Hathaway owe a Billion dollars in back taxes?


----------



## thereisnospoon

FuelRod said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Clear Channel (Owned by a right win organization that only cares about money) losing sponsors of the Rush Limbaugh show (sponsors = money) but continuing to air it would mean what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Clear Channel is a right wing organization how?
> Where's your evidence?
> Let's suppose CC was "right wing"? SO what? Are you implying your comfort level begins and ends with the political leanings of EVERY company?
> If so, it shows you are superficial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Follow the thread Scooter.  I am not the one calling them that I am parroting the leftists logic.
Click to expand...

Ok I made an error. Why make it personal with the snide name calling?
I don't know who you are. I have no recollection of your user name.
"Scooter"....Give me a fucking break.
Now you can be assured that you are on my shit list. Now go pull that cork out your ass.
Go see that Padre an your way out. He'll punch your ticket for you.
Now you can respond with some caustic nonsense that quite frankly I will never read.


----------



## FuelRod

When he starts losing markets (the count is 1?) start a thread....or another dozen of them.
Until then his voice is going to get heard and he is going to make money.  
Lots.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 20.  The LIST:
> 
> 
> All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh's Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire
> 
> 
> 
> It's now up to *50*!
> 
> 
> All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh's Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire
Click to expand...


Rush Limbaugh has lost 12 advertisers so far | Thom Hartmann - News & info from the #1 progressive radio show


----------



## thereisnospoon

Synthaholic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 20.  The LIST:
> 
> 
> All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh's Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire
> 
> 
> 
> It's now up to *50*!
> 
> 
> All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh's Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire
Click to expand...

I like how the gleeful lefty media is counting local sponsors which in the big picture account for very little of the total revenue generated by the show.
Really? Who gives a fuck about Joe's Car Wash in Kalamazoo, MI?
Look, the Rush Limbaugh show isn't going anywhere.
LIberals are giddy over the possibility that a conservative viewpoint could possibly be silenced. 
The bottom line is you libs cannot compete in the arena of ideas. You cannot tolerate debate. You libs are incensed over the very notion that anyone dare oppose your agenda. 
In the process of debate your side loses the battle of facts nearly 100% of the time. For that reason we have the scourge of political correctness and the dumbing down of education.


----------



## Synthaholic

jillian said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody shops at JC Penney. That's why that company has been laying off people and closing stores for years.
> What's your other point? That another EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVULLLL corporation is actually run by a bunch of PC libs?
> 
> 
> 
> How could any corporation be run by Liberals?  I mean, they wouldn't stay in business for a week, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well... except for Apple, Starbucks, Microsoft and Berkshire Hathaway for a start...
> 
> 
> oops.
Click to expand...

Ben & Jerry's!!!!


----------



## Synthaholic

The Infidel said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could any corporation be run by Liberals?  I mean, they wouldn't stay in business for a week, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well... except for Apple, Starbucks, Microsoft and Berkshire Hathaway for a start...
> 
> 
> oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism is only OK when liberals do it though
Click to expand...

No, sex is only OK when Liberals do it.

It's ugly and disgusting when conservatives do it.


----------



## jillian

The Infidel said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could any corporation be run by Liberals?  I mean, they wouldn't stay in business for a week, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well... except for Apple, Starbucks, Microsoft and Berkshire Hathaway for a start...
> 
> 
> oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism is only OK when liberals do it though
Click to expand...


I have no problem with capitalism. I love making money. That doesn't mean it doesn't need to be tempered by regulation.

Adam Smith's Laissez Faire Capitalism was a failure the first time around why would we want to revisit it?


----------



## Synthaholic

thereisnospoon said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know Clear Channel is a right wing organization how?
> Where's your evidence?
> Let's suppose CC was "right wing"? SO what? Are you implying your comfort level begins and ends with the political leanings of EVERY company?
> If so, it shows you are superficial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the thread Scooter.  I am not the one calling them that I am parroting the leftists logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I made an error. Why make it personal with the snide name calling?
> I don't know who you are. I have no recollection of your user name.
> "Scooter"....Give me a fucking break.
> *Now you can be assured that you are on my shit list.* Now go pull that cork out your ass.
> Go see that Padre an your way out. He'll punch your ticket for you.
> Now you can respond with some caustic nonsense that quite frankly I will never read.
Click to expand...


----------



## Synthaholic

thereisnospoon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 20.  The LIST:
> 
> 
> All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh's Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire
> 
> 
> 
> It's now up to *50*!
> 
> 
> All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh's Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like how the gleeful lefty media is counting local sponsors which in the big picture account for very little of the total revenue generated by the show.
> Really? Who gives a fuck about Joe's Car Wash in Kalamazoo, MI?
> Look, the Rush Limbaugh show isn't going anywhere.
> LIberals are giddy over the possibility that a conservative viewpoint could possibly be silenced.
> The bottom line is you libs cannot compete in the arena of ideas. You cannot tolerate debate. You libs are incensed over the very notion that anyone dare oppose your agenda.
> In the process of debate your side loses the battle of facts nearly 100% of the time. For that reason we have the scourge of political correctness and the dumbing down of education.
Click to expand...


----------



## uscitizen

Warrior102 said:


> Rush is loving every minute of it!!!
> I am sure him and his $350 million in net worth give two shits about sleep number mattresses


Think of the 25 million right wing fools that gave this guy $350 million.


----------



## mudwhistle

Rush lost 12.....gained 3 new advertizers and 2 that left have asked to come back. 

Carbonite lost 12% of it's value in the NASDAC after they announced they were dropping Rush. 

Looks like the left is losing this war. Pretty soon they cut their losses and drop the issue.


----------



## KissMy

uscitizen said:


> Hoora!



Yow ass-wipes hate the freedom of speech!


----------



## FuelRod

thereisnospoon said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know Clear Channel is a right wing organization how?
> Where's your evidence?
> Let's suppose CC was "right wing"? SO what? Are you implying your comfort level begins and ends with the political leanings of EVERY company?
> If so, it shows you are superficial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the thread Scooter.  I am not the one calling them that I am parroting the leftists logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I made an error. Why make it personal with the snide name calling?
> I don't know who you are. I have no recollection of your user name.
> "Scooter"....Give me a fucking break.
> Now you can be assured that you are on my shit list. Now go pull that cork out your ass.
> Go see that Padre an your way out. He'll punch your ticket for you.
> Now you can respond with some caustic nonsense that quite frankly I will never read.
Click to expand...


You called me Superficial and you have a problem with Scooter?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Dot Com said:


> the dittoheads  are still listening no doubt.



Of COURSE they are!  

"Ditto" means the same or a copy of.

"Head" is where your brain is supposed to be located at.

However.............the ditto heads have let Rush do their thinking for them for so long, their brains have atrophied to the point where they're just bags of meat with eyeballs waiting for someone to tell them what to do and say.


----------



## Synthaholic

mudwhistle said:


> Rush lost 12.....gained 3 new advertizers and 2 that left have asked to come back.
> 
> Carbonite lost 12% of it's value in the NASDAC after they announced they were dropping Rush.
> 
> Looks like the left is losing this war. Pretty soon they cut their losses and drop the issue.


Rush has lost 50, schmuck.


----------



## Synthaholic

KissMy said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoora!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yow ass-wipes hate the freedom of speech!
Click to expand...

We are exercising our freedom of speech, dope!


----------



## mudwhistle

Synthaholic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush lost 12.....gained 3 new advertizers and 2 that left have asked to come back.
> 
> Carbonite lost 12% of it's value in the NASDAC after they announced they were dropping Rush.
> 
> Looks like the left is losing this war. Pretty soon they cut their losses and drop the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Rush has lost 50, schmuck.
Click to expand...


Nobody reputable is saying he lost 50.


----------



## Dot Com

up to 40+ now  Rush Limbaugh: Over 40 Advertisers Flee, Host Says 'Everything's Cool' - Yahoo! News


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dot Com said:


> up to 40+ now  Rush Limbaugh: Over 40 Advertisers Flee, Host Says 'Everything's Cool' - Yahoo! News


America's #1 Progressive Host & NY Times Bestselling Author Thom Hartmann calls you a liar.
Rush Limbaugh has lost 12 advertisers so far | Thom Hartmann - News & info from the #1 progressive radio show


----------



## bigrebnc1775

mudwhistle said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush lost 12.....gained 3 new advertizers and 2 that left have asked to come back.
> 
> Carbonite lost 12% of it's value in the NASDAC after they announced they were dropping Rush.
> 
> Looks like the left is losing this war. Pretty soon they cut their losses and drop the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Rush has lost 50, schmuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody reputable is saying he lost 50.
Click to expand...

PROGRESSIVE talk show host Thom Hartmann say 12


----------



## beagle9

Neurotika said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... the question for all you slavering leftist psycho-sycophants is this:  Do you expect this to actually hurt Rush?  Do you think this will drive him off the air or decrease his audience?
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure it will hurt him but im guessing he is a toxic subject for the republican party since what he does reflects on them in a strange sort of way.
> 
> and should we just suck it when some ass clown vomits his contempt and hate for a woman he knows nothing about? just like he has a right to call her a slut. we have the right to tell him what we think. and we have. we dont condone it and have said so.
> 
> there are consequences when you use your fame and popularity to hurt people.
Click to expand...

It apears those consequences are just one sided in some peoples opinions, so stay tuned on getting to the bottom of the heap pile, and revealing the whole story upon who is supporting who in the sea of immoralism, and when they do say it is wrong, and when they don't say it is wrong... 

Obama is keeping company with radicals and left wing nut jobs, who have steered him in the wrong direction badly on many a issue (almost making him a dictator), and has since made him make some serious gaff's and policy mistakes thus far in his Presidency.... Oh and I thought that it was simply disgusting how he (Obama) brought his own daughters into the mix on this adult issue. For what then, to make it personal somehow maybe, by figuring that some one would attack them with cheap words spoken also, otherwise once he put them out there like that ? Did he do this in so that he could really play the heroe or be the heroe by defending them if something were then said of this ???? Who brings their own daughters into a politically charged heated adult debate like that? I know that I wouldn't... Obama had thrown his own granny under the bus during his presidential campaign, I mean what won't this fellow do when you get right down to it, or when he gets into a pinch ?  How about leaving the family out of it Mr.Obama, oh and while your at it, how about calling Sarah Palin, you know to see if she is alright, after the hideous attacks by Bill Marher (one of your big contributors) and David Lettermen when he attacked her daughter etc. ?


----------



## Big Fitz

mudwhistle said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush lost 12.....gained 3 new advertizers and 2 that left have asked to come back.
> 
> Carbonite lost 12% of it's value in the NASDAC after they announced they were dropping Rush.
> 
> Looks like the left is losing this war. Pretty soon they cut their losses and drop the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Rush has lost 50, schmuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody reputable is saying he lost 50.
Click to expand...

Can you smell the desperate flop sweat on the left?


----------



## Zoom

hjmick said:


> And Carbonite stock is off 12% since announcing they were pulling their advertising...



Oh yeah, well I say they are up a gazillion stock points and I have no link to prove it either.


----------



## Zoom

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a coincidence that Bain Capital is in this mess and that mitt weaseled out of making a real stand.
> 
> Oh wait - its Mitt. He doesn't have opinions until Norquist gives them to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt has the sense not to lower himself into this crap.
> 
> Obama obviously doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mitt is a coward who can't stand up to a radio blowhard.
Click to expand...


Perhaps he didnt want to shame himself like Steele HAD to.  You remember...he HAD to apologize to Rushbo.  The head of the RNC apologized to fucking Limbaugh. 


That man runs the republican party.  I love being a dem.


----------



## Synthaholic

mudwhistle said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush lost 12.....gained 3 new advertizers and 2 that left have asked to come back.
> 
> Carbonite lost 12% of it's value in the NASDAC after they announced they were dropping Rush.
> 
> Looks like the left is losing this war. Pretty soon they cut their losses and drop the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Rush has lost 50, schmuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody reputable is saying he lost 50.
Click to expand...

50, putz.


All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh&#39;s Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush has lost 50, schmuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody reputable is saying he lost 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PROGRESSIVE talk show host Thom Hartmann say 12
Click to expand...

50, dope.


All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh&#39;s Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire


----------



## uscitizen

KissMy said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoora!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yow ass-wipes hate the freedom of speech!
Click to expand...


Naah just the messenger in this case.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody reputable is saying he lost 50.
> 
> 
> 
> PROGRESSIVE talk show host Thom Hartmann say 12
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50, dope.
> 
> 
> All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh's Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire
Click to expand...


Dumb ass PROGRESSIVE Thom Hartmann calls you a liar, the count he says is 12


----------



## bigrebnc1775

8537 said:


> In his defense, Rush DID pick up a new sponsor yesterday:  Ashley Madison, a company that helps married people arrange discrete affairs with other married people.
> 
> Perhaps they are paying him in tricks instead of dollars.


Many democrats must use that service


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Zoom said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt has the sense not to lower himself into this crap.
> 
> Obama obviously doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt is a coward who can't stand up to a radio blowhard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps he didnt want to shame himself like Steele HAD to.  You remember...he HAD to apologize to Rushbo.  The head of the RNC apologized to fucking Limbaugh.
> 
> 
> That man runs the republican party.  I love being a dem.
Click to expand...


Just like obama had to apologize to the cop for arresting obama's friend.


----------



## editec

In his apology Saturday, Limbaugh admitted his "choice of words was not the best, and _in the attempt to be humorous_, I created a national stir."

He added, "I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting _word choices_."

What a fucking liar.

ATtempt to be _HUMOROUS?_

Poor _word choices?_

The bruhaha isn't about _failed humor_.

The bruhaha isn't about _word choices_, either.

The problem is his point of view about women, generally, and his problem with women's sexuality specifically.

Rush is nothing more mysterious than a_ woman-hating bully._ 

He is a ugly fat toad of man,he knows and now we know, too that he is a toxic misogyenist masquarading as a REAL MAN.

As are, I suspect _most of his pathetic audience._


----------



## bigrebnc1775

editec said:


> In his apology Saturday, Limbaugh admitted his "choice of words was not the best, and _in the attempt to be humorous_, I created a national stir."
> 
> He added, "I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting _word choices_."
> 
> What a fucking liar.
> 
> ATtempt to be _HUMOROUS?_
> 
> Poor _word choices?_
> 
> The bruhaha isn't about _failed humor_.
> 
> The bruhaha isn't about _word choices_, either.
> 
> The problem is his point of view about women, generally, and his problem with women's sexuality specifically.
> 
> Rush is nothing more mysterious than a_ woman-hating bully._
> 
> He is a ugly fat toad of man,he knows and now we know, too that he is a toxic misogyenist masquarading as a REAL MAN.
> 
> As are, I suspect _most of his pathetic audience._



I bet the next time that slut will rethink about begging for birth control


----------



## editec

bigrebnc1775 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> In his apology Saturday, Limbaugh admitted his "choice of words was not the best, and _in the attempt to be humorous_, I created a national stir."
> 
> He added, "I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting _word choices_."
> 
> What a fucking liar.
> 
> ATtempt to be _HUMOROUS?_
> 
> Poor _word choices?_
> 
> The bruhaha isn't about _failed humor_.
> 
> The bruhaha isn't about _word choices_, either.
> 
> The problem is his point of view about women, generally, and his problem with women's sexuality specifically.
> 
> Rush is nothing more mysterious than a_ woman-hating bully._
> 
> He is a ugly fat toad of man,he knows and now we know, too that he is a toxic misogyenist masquarading as a REAL MAN.
> 
> As are, I suspect _most of his pathetic audience._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the next time that slut will rethink about begging for birth control
Click to expand...

 
You'd lose that bet, pig.


----------



## Wry Catcher

KissMy said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoora!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yow ass-wipes hate the freedom of speech!
Click to expand...


I don't speak for the ass-wipes; personally I find incivility declasse and while the Congress can't restrict speech, a civil jury can fine defamatory speech/expression - libel or slander - and make Limbaugh's incivility expensive.


----------



## Big Fitz

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PROGRESSIVE talk show host Thom Hartmann say 12
> 
> 
> 
> 50, dope.
> 
> 
> All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh's Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb ass PROGRESSIVE Thom Hartmann calls you a liar, the count he says is 12
Click to expand...

Shhhh... Synthia is desperate to make this seem worse than what it is.  that's why the list includes some duplicates and talent in his bumper rotation as 'advertisers'.


----------



## Big Fitz

Wry Catcher said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoora!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yow ass-wipes hate the freedom of speech!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't speak for the ass-wipes; personally I find incivility declasse and while the Congress can't restrict speech, a civil jury can fine defamatory speech/expression - libel or slander - and make Limbaugh's incivility expensive.
Click to expand...

A civil lawsuit on Rush for this?  Oh I'd LOVE to see that!


----------



## konradv

Big Fitz said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yow ass-wipes hate the freedom of speech!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't speak for the ass-wipes; personally I find incivility declasse and while the Congress can't restrict speech, a civil jury can fine defamatory speech/expression - libel or slander - and make Limbaugh's incivility expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A civil lawsuit on Rush for this?  Oh I'd LOVE to see that!
Click to expand...


I agree.  Watching him twist in the wind is much more fun.  No need for courts, he'll hang himself.


----------



## Big Fitz

konradv said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't speak for the ass-wipes; personally I find incivility declasse and while the Congress can't restrict speech, a civil jury can fine defamatory speech/expression - libel or slander - and make Limbaugh's incivility expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> A civil lawsuit on Rush for this?  Oh I'd LOVE to see that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Watching him twist in the wind is much more fun.  No need for courts, he'll hang himself.
Click to expand...

Rush twist?  BWAAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA.

Yeah, bring the lawsuit.  You want to see how fast this whole scandal blows up in your face, do that.  It'll do far more damage than removing your eyebrows to your political 'gains'.


----------



## Sallow

Big Fitz said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A civil lawsuit on Rush for this?  Oh I'd LOVE to see that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Watching him twist in the wind is much more fun.  No need for courts, he'll hang himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rush twist?  BWAAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA.
> 
> Yeah, bring the lawsuit.  You want to see how fast this whole scandal blows up in your face, do that.  It'll do far more damage than removing your eyebrows to your political 'gains'.
Click to expand...


You mean like the one brought against Bill O'Reilly? The one he quickly settled out of court?

I am reasonably sure that Rush would not want a lawsuit. And it would probably go down the same way.


----------



## blastoff

As Rush explained the other day he has somewhere in the neighborhood of 18 thousand sponsors, a tiny handful of which have decided not to advertise with him going forward.  Whether or not they stick with their decisions is yet to be seen.  

One of his big national sponsors was Carbonite, but they publicly announced they were backing out.  No big deal.  Their competitor LifeLock jumped right in and took Carbonite's place among his group of national advertisers. And the same thing is happening when other national or local sponsors depart.  Other companies are more than happy to get access to Rush's vast audience and ante up, as Rush calls them, the "confiscatory" rates they pay to do so. 

So all you lefties enjoy your dreams about Rush disappearing from the airwaves, but know that your next nightmare will be when you realize the status will remain quo.


----------



## uscitizen

Big Fitz said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A civil lawsuit on Rush for this?  Oh I'd LOVE to see that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Watching him twist in the wind is much more fun.  No need for courts, he'll hang himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rush twist?  BWAAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA.
> 
> Yeah, bring the lawsuit.  You want to see how fast this whole scandal blows up in your face, do that.  It'll do far more damage than removing your eyebrows to your political 'gains'.
Click to expand...


True.  Lard asses like rush cannot twist, just flop and roll.


----------



## uscitizen

blastoff said:


> As Rush explained the other day he has somewhere in the neighborhood of 18 thousand sponsors, a tiny handful of which have decided not to advertise with him going forward.  Whether or not they stick with their decisions is yet to be seen.
> 
> One of his big national sponsors was Carbonite, but they publicly announced they were backing out.  No big deal.  Their competitor LifeLock jumped right in and took Carbonite's place among his group of national advertisers. And the same thing is happening when other national or local sponsors depart.  Other companies are more than happy to get access to Rush's vast audience and ante up, as Rush calls them, the "confiscatory" rates they pay to do so.
> 
> So all you lefties enjoy your dreams about Rush disappearing from the airwaves, but know that your next nightmare will be when you realize the status will remain quo.



Spin, typical Rush spin most of those 18 thousand just buy general air time on the radio stations and do not specify where it is placed.


----------



## editec

blastoff said:


> As Rush explained the other day he has somewhere in the neighborhood of 18 thousand sponsors, a tiny handful of which have decided not to advertise with him going forward. Whether or not they stick with their decisions is yet to be seen.
> 
> One of his big national sponsors was Carbonite, but they publicly announced they were backing out. No big deal. Their competitor LifeLock jumped right in and took Carbonite's place among his group of national advertisers. And the same thing is happening when other national or local sponsors depart. Other companies are more than happy to get access to Rush's vast audience and ante up, as Rush calls them, the "confiscatory" rates they pay to do so.
> 
> *So all you lefties enjoy your dreams about Rush disappearing from the airwaves, *but know that your next nightmare will be when you realize the status will remain quo.


 
What makes you think lefties want Rush off the air?

I love that Rush is on the air  showing people how PIGS think.

I think Rush provides a great service to the commonweal.

He is the PERFECT example that we lefties need _to truly understand_ how PIGS LIKE HIM think.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

editec said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Rush explained the other day he has somewhere in the neighborhood of 18 thousand sponsors, a tiny handful of which have decided not to advertise with him going forward. Whether or not they stick with their decisions is yet to be seen.
> 
> One of his big national sponsors was Carbonite, but they publicly announced they were backing out. No big deal. Their competitor LifeLock jumped right in and took Carbonite's place among his group of national advertisers. And the same thing is happening when other national or local sponsors depart. Other companies are more than happy to get access to Rush's vast audience and ante up, as Rush calls them, the "confiscatory" rates they pay to do so.
> 
> *So all you lefties enjoy your dreams about Rush disappearing from the airwaves, *but know that your next nightmare will be when you realize the status will remain quo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think lefties want Rush off the air?
> 
> I love that Rush is on the air  showing people how PIGS think.
> 
> I think Rush provides a great service to the commonweal.
> 
> He is the PERFECT example that we lefties need _to truly understand_ how PIGS LIKE HIM think.
Click to expand...


I am glad that obama is president so the left can see how much a failure socialist can be and see how a dictator comes into power. True story. Now it's time to end his play time and the adult take back control.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

editec said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> In his apology Saturday, Limbaugh admitted his "choice of words was not the best, and _in the attempt to be humorous_, I created a national stir."
> 
> He added, "I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting _word choices_."
> 
> What a fucking liar.
> 
> ATtempt to be _HUMOROUS?_
> 
> Poor _word choices?_
> 
> The bruhaha isn't about _failed humor_.
> 
> The bruhaha isn't about _word choices_, either.
> 
> The problem is his point of view about women, generally, and his problem with women's sexuality specifically.
> 
> Rush is nothing more mysterious than a_ woman-hating bully._
> 
> He is a ugly fat toad of man,he knows and now we know, too that he is a toxic misogyenist masquarading as a REAL MAN.
> 
> As are, I suspect _most of his pathetic audience._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the next time that slut will rethink about begging for birth control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd lose that bet, pig.
Click to expand...

Doesn't change the fact that shes a slut begging for something she should take care of herself. But then again the left only hate certain women don't they?


----------



## Jarhead

I see this whole thing as great for America.

Right or wrong, Rush is suffering the consequences of his actions. People need to recognize this. Personal responsibility. It may help people to remember to think before they act.

Second great lesson learned.....

Capitalism at its finest. People dont like what someone does in busienss, people stop supporting that person...or that business...be they an advertiser, a client or a customer.

Ironically, the left is actually applauding things they claim are irrelevant and non existant.......


----------



## Full-Auto

Jarhead said:


> I see this whole thing as great for America.
> 
> Right or wrong, Rush is suffering the consequences of his actions. People need to recognize this. Personal responsibility. It may help people to remember to think before they act.
> 
> Second great lesson learned.....
> 
> Capitalism at its finest. People dont like what someone does in busienss, people stop supporting that person...or that business...be they an advertiser, a client or a customer.
> 
> Ironically, the left is actually applauding things they claim are irrelevant and non existant.......



He lost some, he has gained some.

Big whoop.................................


----------



## 007

Jarhead said:


> I see this whole thing as great for America.
> 
> Right or wrong, Rush is suffering the consequences of his actions. People need to recognize this. Personal responsibility. It may help people to remember to think before they act.
> 
> Second great lesson learned.....
> 
> Capitalism at its finest. People dont like what someone does in busienss, people stop supporting that person...or that business...be they an advertiser, a client or a customer.
> 
> Ironically, the left is actually applauding things they claim are irrelevant and non existant.......



Not so fast skippy...

Rush: Sponsors &#8216;practically begging to come back&#8217;


----------



## NYcarbineer

Have you noticed that the more indefensible something is that is done by a rightwing leader,

the more the rightwing followers defend it?

That is cult behaviour.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Sorry Kid Rocks to break your delusional bubble but Limbaugh is going NOWHERE.

As Limbaugh pointed out between his radio show and local affiliates (of which there are over 600) he has over 1,800 sponsors on any given day.  Losing seven, or even 70 is as Limbaugh put it, "losing two fries in your McDonald's box of large fries."  You just aren't going to care.  

Read his transcript and weep:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...limbaugh-is-still-on-the-air.html#post4928691


----------



## NYcarbineer

Jarhead said:


> I see this whole thing as great for America.
> 
> Right or wrong, Rush is suffering the consequences of his actions. People need to recognize this. Personal responsibility. It may help people to remember to think before they act.
> 
> Second great lesson learned.....
> 
> Capitalism at its finest. People dont like what someone does in busienss, people stop supporting that person...or that business...be they an advertiser, a client or a customer.
> 
> Ironically, the left is actually applauding things they claim are irrelevant and non existant.......



So the people who are claiming this is an attempt by the Left to take away Limbaugh's free speech rights are full of shit...


----------



## NYcarbineer

teapartysamurai said:


> Sorry Kid Rocks to break your delusional bubble but Limbaugh is going NOWHERE.
> 
> As Limbaugh pointed out between his radio show and local affiliates (of which there are over 600) he has over 1,800 sponsors on any given day.  Losing seven, or even 70 is as Limbaugh put it, "losing two fries in your McDonald's box of large fries."  You just aren't going to care.
> 
> Read his transcript and weep:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...limbaugh-is-still-on-the-air.html#post4928691



Those are local sponsors.  Rush is getting pretty desperate if he has to play that card.


----------



## Jarhead

NYcarbineer said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see this whole thing as great for America.
> 
> Right or wrong, Rush is suffering the consequences of his actions. People need to recognize this. Personal responsibility. It may help people to remember to think before they act.
> 
> Second great lesson learned.....
> 
> Capitalism at its finest. People dont like what someone does in busienss, people stop supporting that person...or that business...be they an advertiser, a client or a customer.
> 
> Ironically, the left is actually applauding things they claim are irrelevant and non existant.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the people who are claiming this is an attempt by the Left to take away Limbaugh's free speech rights are full of shit...
Click to expand...

absolutely 100% full of shit.
Limbaugh will always hgave the right to free speech. If someone doesnt want to support him based oin what he says, that will be the result of his own personal decision


----------



## teapartysamurai

NYcarbineer said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Kid Rocks to break your delusional bubble but Limbaugh is going NOWHERE.
> 
> As Limbaugh pointed out between his radio show and local affiliates (of which there are over 600) he has over 1,800 sponsors on any given day.  Losing seven, or even 70 is as Limbaugh put it, "losing two fries in your McDonald's box of large fries."  You just aren't going to care.
> 
> Read his transcript and weep:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...limbaugh-is-still-on-the-air.html#post4928691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are local sponsors.  Rush is getting pretty desperate if he has to play that card.
Click to expand...


I think we see who's desperate to spin this.

You think this is the first time, this has happened to Limbaugh, or Hannity or Beck?

They have lost sponsors before, and the left has cheered and said that meant they were going down.

It didn't happen.  

The reason Rush gave this announcement is Rush Listeners have been pounding those sponsors with emails and phonecalls cancelling their subscriptions or informing them, they will use their competitors.

Why do you think two of the sponsors are begging to come back?  They are losing business, that's why!

Limbaugh just wanted to set his listeners at ease on how the system works.

But go ahead and spin some more.   That's what you are paid to do anyway.

But no matter how you spin this, you lefties LOST.  

LIMBAUGH IS GOING NOWHERE!


----------



## Big Fitz

Sallow said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Watching him twist in the wind is much more fun.  No need for courts, he'll hang himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Rush twist?  BWAAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA.
> 
> Yeah, bring the lawsuit.  You want to see how fast this whole scandal blows up in your face, do that.  It'll do far more damage than removing your eyebrows to your political 'gains'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like the one brought against Bill O'Reilly? The one he quickly settled out of court?
> 
> I am reasonably sure that Rush would not want a lawsuit. And it would probably go down the same way.
Click to expand...

If so confident, why hasn't it been filed already?  We know the left has no integrity.  I don't pay attention to Bill O'Reilly so I don't know what you're talking about and have little interest investigating.


----------



## Katzndogz

The media discussion at least has changed about how the democrats cococted this whole thing to deflect away from their own war on Christians.  Fluke was an actiivist plant and yet again, one more time, women were made fools of, duped and used.


----------



## Big Fitz

Katzndogz said:


> The media discussion at least has changed about how the democrats cococted this whole thing to deflect away from their own war on Christians.  Fluke was an actiivist plant and yet again, one more time, women were made fools of, duped and used.


Again, desperation is wearing through a cheap shoe sole.  The fast they run with this or away from it, the more it falls apart.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Big Fitz said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yow ass-wipes hate the freedom of speech!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't speak for the ass-wipes; personally I find incivility declasse and while the Congress can't restrict speech, a civil jury can fine defamatory speech/expression - libel or slander - and make Limbaugh's incivility expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A civil lawsuit on Rush for this?  Oh I'd LOVE to see that!
Click to expand...


So would I.  My guess, the defendants would include Limbaugh, Clear Channel and each affiliate which broadcast the dafamatory comments.

Your comment suggests you believe Limbaugh is above the law.  Care to explain why (if you do) you have come to this conclusion.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NYcarbineer said:


> Have you noticed that the more indefensible something is that is done by a rightwing leader,
> 
> the more the rightwing followers defend it?
> 
> That is cult behaviour.



Who's defending rush for calling the slut a slut?


----------



## Old Rocks

*Ah well, the obese lying junkie can just go on stating that it doesn't matter.*

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politic...-advertisers-flee-host-says-everythings-cool/

Talk show host Rush Limbaugh sought to reassure listeners Wednesday after the tally of local and national companies that have pulled their advertisements from his time slot topped 40, insisting that the show will go on and that the program is not losing revenue from the exodus.

At last count, 42 advertisers, two radio stations and two musicians have closed the door on Limbaugh following incendiary comments he made last week about a Georgetown law student who testified before Congress in favor of having birth control covered under insurance plans.


----------



## Katzndogz

What law would that be that applies to Rush but not to democrats?


----------



## FuelRod

NYcarbineer said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Kid Rocks to break your delusional bubble but Limbaugh is going NOWHERE.
> 
> As Limbaugh pointed out between his radio show and local affiliates (of which there are over 600) he has over 1,800 sponsors on any given day.  Losing seven, or even 70 is as Limbaugh put it, "losing two fries in your McDonald's box of large fries."  You just aren't going to care.
> 
> Read his transcript and weep:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...limbaugh-is-still-on-the-air.html#post4928691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are local sponsors.  Rush is getting pretty desperate if he has to play that card.
Click to expand...


You mean the "fact" card and what actually affects the program revenue and what does not?


----------



## Dot Com

Its nice to see oxyRush twistin' in the wind LOL


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PROGRESSIVE talk show host Thom Hartmann say 12
> 
> 
> 
> 50, dope.
> 
> 
> All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh's Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb ass PROGRESSIVE Thom Hartmann calls you a liar, the count he says is 12
Click to expand...

When?  Last week?


Dumbass.


----------



## kidrocks

teapartysamurai said:


> Sorry Kid Rocks to break your delusional bubble but Limbaugh is going NOWHERE.
> 
> As Limbaugh pointed out between his radio show and local affiliates (of which there are over 600) he has over 1,800 sponsors on any given day.  Losing seven, or even 70 is as Limbaugh put it, "losing two fries in your McDonald's box of large fries."  You just aren't going to care.
> 
> Read his transcript and weep:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...limbaugh-is-still-on-the-air.html#post4928691






Rush losing 70 sponsers is absolutly great and unprecedent! 

Who'd of thought that the big fat idiot Rush would really miss a couple of french-fries anyway? Rush is on his way out alright... it's only a matter of a short time. Stay tuned folks.


----------



## kidrocks

bigrebnc1775 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> In his apology Saturday, Limbaugh admitted his "choice of words was not the best, and _in the attempt to be humorous_, I created a national stir."
> 
> He added, "I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting _word choices_."
> 
> What a fucking liar.
> 
> ATtempt to be _HUMOROUS?_
> 
> Poor _word choices?_
> 
> The bruhaha isn't about _failed humor_.
> 
> The bruhaha isn't about _word choices_, either.
> 
> The problem is his point of view about women, generally, and his problem with women's sexuality specifically.
> 
> Rush is nothing more mysterious than a_ woman-hating bully._
> 
> He is a ugly fat toad of man,he knows and now we know, too that he is a toxic misogyenist masquarading as a REAL MAN.
> 
> As are, I suspect _most of his pathetic audience._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the next time that slut will rethink about begging for birth control
Click to expand...



I'll bet that Limpballs will clean up his act and rethink twice about attacking any liberal women from now on thanks to Sandra Fluke.


----------



## Misty

Lolol advertisers that left rush limbaugh show are the ones bleeding to death begging to come back to his show. 

Clearing Up Misinformation on Our Sponsors - The Rush Limbaugh Show

" And judging from the reaction of my own brother, who sends me a note last night, "You really lost 28 sponsors?"* No, we have not lost 28 sponsors.* "Well, how can they say it?"* Because they lie and because they don't understand how it works, and that's what I want to try and explain.* In fact, folks, we have three brand-new sponsors that will be starting in the next two weeks.* Now, obviously, I'm not gonna tell you who they are today, but we've got three brand-new, full-fledged sponsors starting in the next two weeks.*

Two of the sponsors who have canceled have asked to return.* We are being very careful about that.* Not gonna give you any names here.* One of them is practically begging to come back. Everything is fine on the business side.* Everything's cool.* There is not a thing to worry about.* What you're seeing on television about this program and sponsors and advertisers is just incorrect.*"


----------



## Misty

Fluke is to slut as lewinsky is to blow job. 

I saw some flukes hanging out on the street corner just today.


----------



## frazzledgear

OtaniKitano said:


> *He's about as sincere as Tiger Woods was when he mea culpa'd to HIS sponsors after they dropped his sorry, psycho ass.
> 
> Mr. LimpBalls will simply move to Sirius XM if the kitchen gets too hot.  He's a big coward behind a mic, sucking on a cigar and probably already on the outs with No. 4 wife.  Maybe that's what put him into such a surly mood last week....*



Yes he should have claimed he was an entertainer like Mahr who (poorly)hides his extremist political views behind that title so he can call a woman VP candidate of thE "wrong" party a "****".  Wasn't that just HILARIOUS and the entire nation laughed because calling women politicians a "****" is not only acceptable speech but just so respectfully engaging in humor, right?  Because calling a woman a "****" is what "entertainers" do and what other left wing extremist radicals find to be so fucking hilarious, right?  Michelle Malkin, also a victim of leftist hate speech was right when she said Mahr is a cheap, gutless coward trying to hide his uncivil radical, hate filled, extremist views behind the title "entertainer" when it isn't entertainment-it is HATE SPEECH. Or Rush should have pretended to be a news anchor like he one who called Coulter a "right wing slut".  Or claimed to be any number of notable public liberal figures and public mouthpieces who have referred to any number of conservative women using gender-based insults, many of which were far more offensive than "slut".  Oh sure Rush calling a left wing radical extremist a "slut" is beyond the pale, isn't it? 

Because we all know in the lying ass liberal world of rancid hypocrisy, only the left can use these terms to personally attack conservative women and it is business as usual.  But if a conservative says it even once, it is "hate speech" of the worst kind deserving of a national uproar.  I'd rather lose a limb than be a liberal.

By the way, those of you convinced this has brought about the demise of Limbaugh or his show are not dealing in reality.  The number reported as dropping his show is inaccurate and came from the list of station sponsors from one week that were not there the next and falsely reported they left because of Limbaugh.   There are more than 16000 national and local sponsors of that radio station and out of 16000, only 3 requested their commercials not air during his show. What wasn't reported is that there is a waiting list of THOUSANDS of sponsors WAITING for airtime on his show. That's it -that number is not impressive when put into proper perspective that there are literally THOUSANDS and THOUSANDS of national and local sponsors on a waiting list and willing to pay top dollar to air during his show and immediately replaced those who requested a different time slot.  There is absolutely no shortage of sponsors and that "report" is in reality a deliberate manufactured job by the left wing media.  But not so dramatic when the full information is known. Just like for tv and other radio stations, who is on that list is in constant flux.  Even though liberals want to pretend something important is going on, it's business as usual and the weekly average of changes in sponsors is actually below average.  

ABC -which knows better since the identical thing occurs there too-simply picked up a copy of sponsor names, checked to see which weren't on the list a week later and falsely reported these were all sponsors that dropped because of his show-except it isn't true and most left for reasons unrelated and based on their internal budgets -which is normal business in the world of advertising. Any given week on a list of 16000 national and local sponsors, the number that drop (for internal financial reasons of the sponsor) can be as many as a couple of hundred and be business as usual which is why the people hired to sell advertising time for radio and tv stations are full time jobs to keep it in balance.  So ABC, wanting to manipulate people into believing something unusual was going on reported Limbaugh's show itself lost something like 28 sponsors -except it isn't true.  That was the list of sponsor names that were on the radio station's list of sponsors the week before but not the week after-and falsely reported they had left because of Limbaugh.  Interestingly they failed to report the addition of nearly 50 new local and national sponsors including three national sponsors that specifically requested their commercials be aired during Limbaugh's show. Sponsors that deliberately sought his show to sponsor in response to the hypocritical bullshit.   ABC didn't report that because it doesnt fit in with their deliberate attempt to try and destroy him for something that is business as usual when a liberal does it. His show isn't in trouble, there is no lack of sponsors who pay top dollar for the advertising slots and his ratings have gone up.  Oh yeah, we can all hear the death knell now, right?  LOL

Not everyone is ok with the nonstop hypocritical double standard of the left and the way they use hypocrisy as a club.  Personally I don't give a shit if he was sincere in his apology because of the number of left wing extremists posing as a variety of public figures have either never apologized at all or were clearly doing so under pressure.


----------



## kidrocks

Misty said:


> Fluke is to slut as lewinsky is to blow job.
> 
> I saw some flukes hanging out on the street corner just today.






Fluke you!

LOL... and I love it!


----------



## Mr.Nick

I wouldn't apologize, I'd tell everyone giving me shit to go fuck off and to go gargle with Rogaine. 

I wouldn't give the progressive fucks the satisfaction...


----------



## thereisnospoon

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50, dope.
> 
> 
> All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh's Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass PROGRESSIVE Thom Hartmann calls you a liar, the count he says is 12
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?  Last week?
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! He offended me!! I'm suing!
Typical invertibrate lib response. When in distress, run to court with idea of enriching one's self. 
You people are a disgrace.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Wry Catcher said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoora!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yow ass-wipes hate the freedom of speech!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't speak for the ass-wipes; personally I find incivility declasse and while the Congress can't restrict speech, a civil jury can fine defamatory speech/expression - libel or slander - and make Limbaugh's incivility expensive.
Click to expand...


Oh please. It's just words. If anything Ms Fluke will find a ghost writer and pen a book. SHe's already being paid handsomely for her time on the daytime " clucking hen" shows such as "The View".
Now you will ask, "how do you know she is being paid?"....REALLY ?!! Do you think Fluke paid her own way to New York City to appear on tv? No one is that detached from reality.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50, dope.
> 
> 
> All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh's Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass PROGRESSIVE Thom Hartmann calls you a liar, the count he says is 12
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?  Last week?
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...

No dumb ass to stupid to click on the link? If you noticed he posted it on 3/6/2012


----------



## Big Fitz

Wry Catcher said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't speak for the ass-wipes; personally I find incivility declasse and while the Congress can't restrict speech, a civil jury can fine defamatory speech/expression - libel or slander - and make Limbaugh's incivility expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> A civil lawsuit on Rush for this?  Oh I'd LOVE to see that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So would I.  My guess, the defendants would include Limbaugh, Clear Channel and each affiliate which broadcast the dafamatory comments.
> 
> Your comment suggests you believe Limbaugh is above the law.  Care to explain why (if you do) you have come to this conclusion.
Click to expand...

Above the law?  No.  I just know lefties are clueless about unintended consequences.  No, I'm not going to explain it.  Why should I warn you how you're fucking up?


----------



## Synthaholic

thereisnospoon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass PROGRESSIVE Thom Hartmann calls you a liar, the count he says is 12
> 
> 
> 
> When?  Last week?
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! He offended me!! I'm suing!
> Typical invertibrate lib response. When in distress, run to court with idea of enriching one's self.
> You people are a disgrace.
Click to expand...


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass PROGRESSIVE Thom Hartmann calls you a liar, the count he says is 12
> 
> 
> 
> When?  Last week?
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dumb ass to stupid to click on the link? If you noticed he posted it on 3/6/2012
Click to expand...

We already know that you were to stupid to click the link:


All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh's Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire


----------



## Synthaholic

How come all his commercial breaks now feature PSAs?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> When?  Last week?
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> No dumb ass to stupid to click on the link? If you noticed he posted it on 3/6/2012
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already know that you were to stupid to click the link:
> 
> 
> All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh's Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire
Click to expand...


Thom Hartmann is a progressive talk show host he's more popular than madcow. He called you a liar.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> How come all his commercial breaks now feature PSAs?



What did Rush talk about today?


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No dumb ass to stupid to click on the link? If you noticed he posted it on 3/6/2012
> 
> 
> 
> We already know that you were to stupid to click the link:
> 
> 
> All the Ads Pulled from Rush Limbaugh's Show - Politics - The Atlantic Wire
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thom Hartmann is a progressive talk show host he's more popular than madcow. He called you a liar.
Click to expand...

IF Hartmann said that, then he is a few days behind the news.

Now what about the factual link I posted, dumbass?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

> UPDATE - list of some major companies that have stopped advertising: Due to the recent deluge of complaints created by the slanderous comments directed at Sandra Fluke by Rush Limbaugh, Sleep Train, Sleep Number Bed, Citrix Systems, Inc., Quicken Loans, Carbonite, AllState Insurance, ProFlowers, WBEC Radio, AOL, Sensa, Allstate, Sears, Heart and Body Extract, Tax Resolution Services, Vitacost, Polycom Federal, ServiceMagic.com, Exergen Corp, NetFlix, Stamps.com, Capital One, and LegalZoom.com and many others have pulled their advertising with Rush. If you wish to thank companies that stopped advertising with Rush, please use this link to find our list of these companies.


 Boycott Rush Limbaugh and his advertisers and sponsors


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come all his commercial breaks now feature PSAs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Rush talk about today?
Click to expand...

Do you know what a PSA is, dumbass?


----------



## Synthaholic

OohPooPahDoo said:


> UPDATE - list of some major companies that have stopped advertising: Due to the recent deluge of complaints created by the slanderous comments directed at Sandra Fluke by Rush Limbaugh, Sleep Train, Sleep Number Bed, Citrix Systems, Inc., Quicken Loans, Carbonite, AllState Insurance, ProFlowers, WBEC Radio, AOL, Sensa, Allstate, Sears, Heart and Body Extract, Tax Resolution Services, Vitacost, Polycom Federal, ServiceMagic.com, Exergen Corp, NetFlix, Stamps.com, Capital One, and LegalZoom.com and many others have pulled their advertising with Rush. If you wish to thank companies that stopped advertising with Rush, please use this link to find our list of these companies.
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott Rush Limbaugh and his advertisers and sponsors
Click to expand...

That looks like a whole lot more than 12, eh Rebecca?

(Rebecca won't answer, I bet)


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come all his commercial breaks now feature PSAs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Rush talk about today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what a PSA is, dumbass?
Click to expand...


You must have listen to him if you knew he had a lot of PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENTS. So what did he talk about today?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Interestingly enough.........here are some of the people currently seeking to advertise on Limp Idiot's show.......



> Now that over a dozen companies have bailed on Rush Limbaugh after he called Sandra Fluke a "slut" on air, a couple of new companies are swooping in to buy up that abandoned air time. AshleyMadison.com, the dating site that helps people cheat on their significant others, has offered to buy up all of Limbaugh's existing ad inventory. The company's founder and C.E.O. Noel Biderman, who's already shown himself to be a deft grabber of publicity, said in a press release, "Rush has always been a controversial figure and we have always been a controversial service so we can relate."
> 
> Another dating site, SeekingArrangements.com is also looking to buy some ads on Limbaugh's show. Described in a separate press release as "the world's largest sugar daddy and sugar baby dating website," SeekingArrangements is taking a different approach: "When a woman seeks out a Sugar Daddy to help pay for college, many in mainstream media have no problem likening her to being a prostitute," the company's founder and C.E.O. Brandon Wade said. "Such is the hypocrisy of the society we live in."



Some Advertisers Suddenly Want to Support Rush Limbaugh - Politics - The Atlantic Wire


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> Interestingly enough.........here are some of the people currently seeking to advertise on Limp Idiot's show.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that over a dozen companies have bailed on Rush Limbaugh after he called Sandra Fluke a "slut" on air, a couple of new companies are swooping in to buy up that abandoned air time. AshleyMadison.com, the dating site that helps people cheat on their significant others, has offered to buy up all of Limbaugh's existing ad inventory. The company's founder and C.E.O. Noel Biderman, who's already shown himself to be a deft grabber of publicity, said in a press release, "Rush has always been a controversial figure and we have always been a controversial service so we can relate."
> 
> Another dating site, SeekingArrangements.com is also looking to buy some ads on Limbaugh's show. Described in a separate press release as "the world's largest sugar daddy and sugar baby dating website," SeekingArrangements is taking a different approach: "When a woman seeks out a Sugar Daddy to help pay for college, many in mainstream media have no problem likening her to being a prostitute," the company's founder and C.E.O. Brandon Wade said. "Such is the hypocrisy of the society we live in."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Advertisers Suddenly Want to Support Rush Limbaugh - Politics - The Atlantic Wire
Click to expand...

oh yes a service many democrats use I am sure of it.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough.........here are some of the people currently seeking to advertise on Limp Idiot's show.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that over a dozen companies have bailed on Rush Limbaugh after he called Sandra Fluke a "slut" on air, a couple of new companies are swooping in to buy up that abandoned air time. AshleyMadison.com, the dating site that helps people cheat on their significant others, has offered to buy up all of Limbaugh's existing ad inventory. The company's founder and C.E.O. Noel Biderman, who's already shown himself to be a deft grabber of publicity, said in a press release, "Rush has always been a controversial figure and we have always been a controversial service so we can relate."
> 
> Another dating site, SeekingArrangements.com is also looking to buy some ads on Limbaugh's show. Described in a separate press release as "the world's largest sugar daddy and sugar baby dating website," SeekingArrangements is taking a different approach: "When a woman seeks out a Sugar Daddy to help pay for college, many in mainstream media have no problem likening her to being a prostitute," the company's founder and C.E.O. Brandon Wade said. "Such is the hypocrisy of the society we live in."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Advertisers Suddenly Want to Support Rush Limbaugh - Politics - The Atlantic Wire
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yes a service many democrats use I am sure of it.
Click to expand...


Actually, if they're advertising on Limbaugh's show, they're looking for people like Ensign, Craig, the dude that hiked the Appalachian trail, etc.

More sex scandals have made the news in the past couple of years involving GOP types than Dems.

But..........you refuse to acknowledge how many supporters Rush is losing (based on some hearsay from another radio show host rather than use actual news articles), so what else should we expect from you?


----------



## Katzndogz

Most of those advertisers are local and pulling the ads means nothing.  Rush has no loss of Advertisers that I have noticed at all.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Katzndogz said:


> Most of those advertisers are local and pulling the ads means nothing.  Rush has no loss of Advertisers that I have noticed at all.



Either you're not listening, or you've encased yourself in a bubble.  The current total is 40 plus right now, with some big name companies bailing out.

Shit.........even the Girl Scouts are leaving his show.  Here's the updated list of people leaving his show so far........



> How many advertisers have pulled their advertising from the Rush Limbaugh show after his three-day diatribe that Georgetown University law student was a slut for wanting the university to provide birth control through its student medical insurance plan?
> 
> That depends on who you ask, and how you make the tally.
> 
> Since dubbing liberal activist Sandra Fluke a slut and asking to see her star in a sex tape, more than three dozen companies, including such big names as Sears, JCPenney, AOL, and Netflix have pulled their support for Limbaugh's show.
> 
> The number seems to grow each day, but the conservative radio talk show host boasts that it is no big deal.
> 
> Rush said on his radio show that despite what seems like high numbers of advertisers leaving the foul mouthed conservative, everything is cool, reports ABC News.
> 
> He also brushed aside the growing defection of advertisers, saying the double digit numbers are out of 18,000."
> 
> He said, "Thats like losing a couple of french fries in the container when its delivered to you in the drive thru. You dont even notice it.
> 
> "Nobody is losing money here, including us, in all this, Limbaugh said on his radio show Wednesday, according to ABC.
> 
> "[The advertisers] are not canceling the business on our stations. Theyre just saying they dont want their spots to appear in my show. We dont get any revenue from em anyway. The whole effort is to dispirit you.
> 
> ABC offers this list below of "confirmed companies who have officially pulled their advertisements from the Rush Limbaugh radio show."
> 
> Service Magic home contractor
> Hadeed Carpets
> Accuquote Life Insurance
> Vitacost vitamin supplier
> Bonobos clothing company
> Sensa weight- loss program
> Thompson Creek Windows
> AOL
> Tax Resolution Services
> ProFlowers
> Legal Zoom online document creator
> Carbonite web security firm
> Citrix software maker
> Sleep Train Mattresses
> Sleep Number mattresses
> Quicken Loans
> Girl Scouts of Oregon and Southwest Washington
> Cascades Dental
> Consolidated Credit Counseling Services
> Constant Contact email marketing firm
> Philadelphia Orchestra
> Reputation Rhino online reputation consulting firm
> St. Vincents Medical Center
> Cunningham Security
> Regal Assets precious medal investment group
> Freedom Debt Relief
> Norway Savings Bank
> Portland Ovations performing arts center
> Stamps.com
> 
> According to ABC, "These companies say their ads were mistakenly run during Limbaughs program and have contacted radio stations and media buyers to ensure their ads do not run during his program again."
> 
> JCPenney
> Capital One
> Goodwill
> Geico
> Sears
> PolyCom web conferencing
> Matrix Direct
> Netflix
> 
> ABC adds, "the following companies said they did not intentionally have their ads run during Limbaughs show, but are also not specifically taking steps to remove the ads from his time slot."
> 
> John Deere
> Bethesda Sedation Dentistry
> Amberen menopause medication



List of Advertisers Who Have Pulled Ads from Rush Limbaugh Show After Diatribe on Sandra Fluke - National Ledger


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Rush talk about today?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a PSA is, dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have listen to him if you knew he had a lot of PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENTS. So what did he talk about today?
Click to expand...


A lot of those advertisements have been political ads for various GOP candidates. 

Try again Little Retard.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those advertisers are local and pulling the ads means nothing.  Rush has no loss of Advertisers that I have noticed at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you're not listening, or you've encased yourself in a bubble.  The current total is 40 plus right now, with some big name companies bailing out.
> 
> Shit.........even the Girl Scouts are leaving his show.  Here's the updated list of people leaving his show so far........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many advertisers have pulled their advertising from the Rush Limbaugh show after his three-day diatribe that Georgetown University law student was a slut for wanting the university to provide birth control through its student medical insurance plan?
> 
> That depends on who you ask, and how you make the tally.
> 
> Since dubbing liberal activist Sandra Fluke a slut and asking to see her star in a sex tape, more than three dozen companies, including such big names as Sears, JCPenney, AOL, and Netflix have pulled their support for Limbaugh's show.
> 
> The number seems to grow each day, but the conservative radio talk show host boasts that it is no big deal.
> 
> Rush said on his radio show that despite what seems like high numbers of advertisers leaving the foul mouthed conservative, everything is cool, reports ABC News.
> 
> He also brushed aside the growing defection of advertisers, saying the double digit numbers are out of 18,000."
> 
> He said, "Thats like losing a couple of french fries in the container when its delivered to you in the drive thru. You dont even notice it.
> 
> "Nobody is losing money here, including us, in all this, Limbaugh said on his radio show Wednesday, according to ABC.
> 
> "[The advertisers] are not canceling the business on our stations. Theyre just saying they dont want their spots to appear in my show. We dont get any revenue from em anyway. The whole effort is to dispirit you.
> 
> ABC offers this list below of "confirmed companies who have officially pulled their advertisements from the Rush Limbaugh radio show."
> 
> Service Magic home contractor
> Hadeed Carpets
> Accuquote Life Insurance
> Vitacost vitamin supplier
> Bonobos clothing company
> Sensa weight- loss program
> Thompson Creek Windows
> AOL
> Tax Resolution Services
> ProFlowers
> Legal Zoom online document creator
> Carbonite web security firm
> Citrix software maker
> Sleep Train Mattresses
> Sleep Number mattresses
> Quicken Loans
> Girl Scouts of Oregon and Southwest Washington
> Cascades Dental
> Consolidated Credit Counseling Services
> Constant Contact email marketing firm
> Philadelphia Orchestra
> Reputation Rhino online reputation consulting firm
> St. Vincents Medical Center
> Cunningham Security
> Regal Assets precious medal investment group
> Freedom Debt Relief
> Norway Savings Bank
> Portland Ovations performing arts center
> Stamps.com
> 
> According to ABC, "These companies say their ads were mistakenly run during Limbaughs program and have contacted radio stations and media buyers to ensure their ads do not run during his program again."
> 
> JCPenney
> Capital One
> Goodwill
> Geico
> Sears
> PolyCom web conferencing
> Matrix Direct
> Netflix
> 
> ABC adds, "the following companies said they did not intentionally have their ads run during Limbaughs show, but are also not specifically taking steps to remove the ads from his time slot."
> 
> John Deere
> Bethesda Sedation Dentistry
> Amberen menopause medication
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> List of Advertisers Who Have Pulled Ads from Rush Limbaugh Show After Diatribe on Sandra Fluke - National Ledger
Click to expand...

Not according to progressive mouth piece and #1 progressive talk show host Thom Hartmann Rush has only lost 12


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a PSA is, dumbass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have listen to him if you knew he had a lot of PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENTS. So what did he talk about today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of those advertisements have been political ads for various GOP candidates.
> 
> Try again Little Retard.
Click to expand...


Hey dick suck sea bitch stop being a gad damn retard lying son of a bitch.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those advertisers are local and pulling the ads means nothing.  Rush has no loss of Advertisers that I have noticed at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you're not listening, or you've encased yourself in a bubble.  The current total is 40 plus right now, with some big name companies bailing out.
> 
> Shit.........even the Girl Scouts are leaving his show.  Here's the updated list of people leaving his show so far........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many advertisers have pulled their advertising from the Rush Limbaugh show after his three-day diatribe that Georgetown University law student was a slut for wanting the university to provide birth control through its student medical insurance plan?
> 
> That depends on who you ask, and how you make the tally.
> 
> Since dubbing liberal activist Sandra Fluke a slut and asking to see her star in a sex tape, more than three dozen companies, including such big names as Sears, JCPenney, AOL, and Netflix have pulled their support for Limbaugh's show.
> 
> The number seems to grow each day, but the conservative radio talk show host boasts that it is no big deal.
> 
> Rush said on his radio show that despite what seems like high numbers of advertisers leaving the foul mouthed conservative, everything is cool, reports ABC News.
> 
> He also brushed aside the growing defection of advertisers, saying the double digit numbers are out of 18,000."
> 
> He said, "Thats like losing a couple of french fries in the container when its delivered to you in the drive thru. You dont even notice it.
> 
> "Nobody is losing money here, including us, in all this, Limbaugh said on his radio show Wednesday, according to ABC.
> 
> "[The advertisers] are not canceling the business on our stations. Theyre just saying they dont want their spots to appear in my show. We dont get any revenue from em anyway. The whole effort is to dispirit you.
> 
> ABC offers this list below of "confirmed companies who have officially pulled their advertisements from the Rush Limbaugh radio show."
> 
> Service Magic home contractor
> Hadeed Carpets
> Accuquote Life Insurance
> Vitacost vitamin supplier
> Bonobos clothing company
> Sensa weight- loss program
> Thompson Creek Windows
> AOL
> Tax Resolution Services
> ProFlowers
> Legal Zoom online document creator
> Carbonite web security firm
> Citrix software maker
> Sleep Train Mattresses
> Sleep Number mattresses
> Quicken Loans
> Girl Scouts of Oregon and Southwest Washington
> Cascades Dental
> Consolidated Credit Counseling Services
> Constant Contact email marketing firm
> Philadelphia Orchestra
> Reputation Rhino online reputation consulting firm
> St. Vincents Medical Center
> Cunningham Security
> Regal Assets precious medal investment group
> Freedom Debt Relief
> Norway Savings Bank
> Portland Ovations performing arts center
> Stamps.com
> 
> According to ABC, "These companies say their ads were mistakenly run during Limbaughs program and have contacted radio stations and media buyers to ensure their ads do not run during his program again."
> 
> JCPenney
> Capital One
> Goodwill
> Geico
> Sears
> PolyCom web conferencing
> Matrix Direct
> Netflix
> 
> ABC adds, "the following companies said they did not intentionally have their ads run during Limbaughs show, but are also not specifically taking steps to remove the ads from his time slot."
> 
> John Deere
> Bethesda Sedation Dentistry
> Amberen menopause medication
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> List of Advertisers Who Have Pulled Ads from Rush Limbaugh Show After Diatribe on Sandra Fluke - National Ledger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to progressive mouth piece and #1 progressive talk show host Thom Hartmann Rush has only lost 12
Click to expand...


That's why I posted the article for you Little Retard, I know you're too mentally incompetent to click on the link.

But.............keep telling yourself that it's only 12.  Apparently, the school system that you graduated from forgot to teach you how to count.


----------



## saveliberty

I have to laugh it this thread.  Hillsdale College gets plugs on Rush's show from what I have heard locally.  The school is getting calls from liberals asking they pull their "ads".  Like the liberals will ever send their kids to Hillsdale.  lol


----------



## Katzndogz

As I explained previously, with those little advertisers like Hadeed Carpet, Cascades Dental, etc, it doesn't matter that they pulled their advertising from Rush's show.  There are about 18,000 similar advertisers.   When a local business buys radio advertising they buy it in blocks of time that are split up into 10, 15 and 30 second spots.  These advertisers might say don't run my spots on Rush's show, but they are still obligated to pay for the same number of spots.  They might find their shifted advertising run at 3am Sunday morning rather than during the highest rated show on radio  but if it's worth paying out advertising money to stand up for a woman who wants someone else to pay for her birth control it's up to them.   No one loses money over this.


----------



## JoeB131

kidrocks said:


> [
> Rush losing 70 sponsers is absolutly great and unprecedent!
> 
> Who'd of thought that the big fat idiot Rush would really miss a couple of french-fries anyway? Rush is on his way out alright... it's only a matter of a short time. Stay tuned folks.



Unlikely, unless he's just tired of the whole thing and decides to give it up.  

Radio isn't like Television.  As long as Rush has the ratings, he's in business.  70 sponsors leave, and 70 more replace them. 

The reality of it is that when Obama gets a second term, Rush is probably going to be more popular than ever, telling them it was because Romney lost, not conservatism.


----------



## beagle9

Wry Catcher said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoora!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yow ass-wipes hate the freedom of speech!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't speak for the ass-wipes; personally I find incivility declasse and while the Congress can't restrict speech, a civil jury can fine defamatory speech/expression - libel or slander - and make Limbaugh's incivility expensive.
Click to expand...

Never happen, because they would have to go after to many of their own including excusing themselves (none perfect no not one) and/or to go after their own affiliates/associations in such a situation, talk about opening up a can of worms....WOW, go for it.... The only thing that might happen, is some may want to change or make stricter the laws pertaining to free speech and/or the uses therefore of it...Have fun with that one to.... Liberals have been shewing or re-working the definitions of what once worked or has been defined in the past as decency and moral integrity for so long now (destroying it), that even they can't put this dark jeannie they unleashed back into the box now, but it is so fun to see them trying though.. B )


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either you're not listening, or you've encased yourself in a bubble.  The current total is 40 plus right now, with some big name companies bailing out.
> 
> Shit.........even the Girl Scouts are leaving his show.  Here's the updated list of people leaving his show so far........
> 
> 
> 
> List of Advertisers Who Have Pulled Ads from Rush Limbaugh Show After Diatribe on Sandra Fluke - National Ledger
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to progressive mouth piece and #1 progressive talk show host Thom Hartmann Rush has only lost 12
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I posted the article for you Little Retard, I know you're too mentally incompetent to click on the link.
> 
> But.............keep telling yourself that it's only 12.  Apparently, the school system that you graduated from forgot to teach you how to count.
Click to expand...


Retard you claimed my source was a discussion board it came from Thom Hartmanns web site. I am sure even a retard like you knows who Thom Hartmann is. Don't you retard?


----------



## 8537

Rush's show had almost zero paying ads on WABC today.  77 Public Service Announcements, 9 ads.  7 of those ads from companies that have said they are taking steps to be removed.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

kidrocks said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fluke is to slut as lewinsky is to blow job.
> 
> I saw some flukes hanging out on the street corner just today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluke you!
> 
> LOL... and I love it!
Click to expand...


That's really hypocritical of you to use her last name as an insult attack against someone else.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Rush talk about today?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a PSA is, dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have listen to him if you knew he had a lot of PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENTS. So what did he talk about today?
Click to expand...

No, I never listen to him.  I get the greatest hits when MSNBC or Olbermann plays a clip, but any other info I get is from various Twitter and websites.

You are ALWAYS wrong, Rebecca.  Did you realize that?  It's true.  No matter what the subject, you manage to fuck up the facts and talk out of your ass.

You have a gift.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to progressive mouth piece and #1 progressive talk show host Thom Hartmann Rush has only lost 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I posted the article for you Little Retard, I know you're too mentally incompetent to click on the link.
> 
> But.............keep telling yourself that it's only 12.  Apparently, the school system that you graduated from forgot to teach you how to count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Retard you claimed my source was a discussion board it came from Thom Hartmanns web site. I am sure even a retard like you knows who Thom Hartmann is. Don't you retard?
Click to expand...


Actually, the link DID go to the discussion board part of the website, why else do you think I called you on it?

Oh..........btw............you are STILL basing your bullshit belief that it's only 12 because you choose to listen to a progressive radio talk show host, hoping that if a progressive speaks up for Limp Idiot that will some how prove your uninformed points.

Got news for ya..........look at an actual news site sometime, it will do you a lot of good in telling you how the world actually is.


----------



## frazzledgear

uscitizen said:


> Hoora!



That radio station has more than 16,000 national and local sponsors with a long waiting list of those who specifically want their ads to air during his show -it is impossible for them all to advertise during his show so they have a waiting list and pay top dollar for getting air time during his show.  You are talking about a handful of sponsors who asked to have their ads NOT air during his show but still are station sponsors and a couple who dropped the station itself.  But they failed to mention that the station picked up more than 50 new sponsors including three national ones who immediately took advantage of the flap and paid big bucks for air time during Limbaugh's show.   Also no mention of the fact one of the sponsors that initially left then changed their mind, wanted back and were rejected and told to hit the road.  There is no shortage of sponsors for this guy's show and his ratings are now higher than before. 

ABC has been the train behind this manufactured story pretending something big was going on here hoping to be instrumental in destroying this man and his radio show.  Nothing going on and in fact the turnover rate of sponsors is less than average for a radio station.

Let's just check on your own integrity  or lack therefore and more likely your blatant hypocrisy.  Did you hope to see Bill Mahr destroyed with the loss of his career?  Or in your mind, does hiding behind "entertainer" give someone far greater leeway to air their hatefilled, extremist, radical political views and pretend it falls under "comedy" to call a VP candidate a "c-nt"?  Any problem with any number of prominent liberal figures referring to a variety of conservative and Republican women as "slut, c-nt, whore"? Of course not.  Republican and conservative women DESERVE such treatment, right -because none of that ever bothers the left who immediately come out screeching "FREE SPEECH" and all when people object to it, including even when the victim objects.  But defending it is suddenly NOT on their list when it is their ox being gored though, huh?  Then it is UNACCEPTABLE and requires the personal destruction of the person who dared utter it. 

I'm sorry but everyone knows the left believes engaging in filthy, disgusting, uncivil, hatefilled, personal attacks and demeaning speech is the sole right of the left and see no inconsistency whatsoever for excusing far worse (and far more routine) from their own while demanding the head on a platter of anyone with other political views who also does it.   The stench of the double standard is vomit inducing in normal people.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I posted the article for you Little Retard, I know you're too mentally incompetent to click on the link.
> 
> But.............keep telling yourself that it's only 12.  Apparently, the school system that you graduated from forgot to teach you how to count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retard you claimed my source was a discussion board it came from Thom Hartmanns web site. I am sure even a retard like you knows who Thom Hartmann is. Don't you retard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the link DID go to the discussion board part of the website, why else do you think I called you on it?
> 
> Oh..........btw............you are STILL basing your bullshit belief that it's only 12 because you choose to listen to a progressive radio talk show host, hoping that if a progressive speaks up for Limp Idiot that will some how prove your uninformed points.
> 
> Got news for ya..........look at an actual news site sometime, it will do you a lot of good in telling you how the world actually is.
Click to expand...



Hey retard it's from his web site not just any web site and it was the administrator of that web site under his name that posted it Do you understand that retard?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a PSA is, dumbass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have listen to him if you knew he had a lot of PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENTS. So what did he talk about today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I never listen to him.  I get the greatest hits when MSNBC or Olbermann plays a clip, but any other info I get is from various Twitter and websites.
> 
> You are ALWAYS wrong, Rebecca.  Did you realize that?  It's true.  No matter what the subject, you manage to fuck up the facts and talk out of your ass.
> 
> You have a gift.
Click to expand...

You are a fucking lying son of a bitch How in the hell would you know the type of advertisements are being aired if you don't listen to him?


----------



## Listening

The left and it's wet dream mentality continues.


----------



## thereisnospoon

frazzledgear said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoora!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That radio station has more than 16,000 national and local sponsors with a long waiting list of those who specifically want their ads to air during his show -it is impossible for them all to advertise during his show so they have a waiting list and pay top dollar for getting air time during his show.  You are talking about a handful of sponsors who asked to have their ads NOT air during his show but still are station sponsors and a couple who dropped the station itself.  But they failed to mention that the station picked up more than 50 new sponsors including three national ones who immediately took advantage of the flap and paid big bucks for air time during Limbaugh's show.   Also no mention of the fact one of the sponsors that initially left then changed their mind, wanted back and were rejected and told to hit the road.  There is no shortage of sponsors for this guy's show and his ratings are now higher than before.
> 
> ABC has been the train behind this manufactured story pretending something big was going on here hoping to be instrumental in destroying this man and his radio show.  Nothing going on and in fact the turnover rate of sponsors is less than average for a radio station.
> 
> Let's just check on your own integrity  or lack therefore and more likely your blatant hypocrisy.  Did you hope to see Bill Mahr destroyed with the loss of his career?  Or in your mind, does hiding behind "entertainer" give someone far greater leeway to air their hatefilled, extremist, radical political views and pretend it falls under "comedy" to call a VP candidate a "c-nt"?  Any problem with any number of prominent liberal figures referring to a variety of conservative and Republican women as "slut, c-nt, whore"? Of course not.  Republican and conservative women DESERVE such treatment, right -because none of that ever bothers the left who immediately come out screeching "FREE SPEECH" and all when people object to it, including even when the victim objects.  But defending it is suddenly NOT on their list when it is their ox being gored though, huh?  Then it is UNACCEPTABLE and requires the personal destruction of the person who dared utter it.
> 
> I'm sorry but everyone knows the left believes engaging in filthy, disgusting, uncivil, hatefilled, personal attacks and demeaning speech is the sole right of the left and see no inconsistency whatsoever for excusing far worse (and far more routine) from their own while demanding the head on a platter of anyone with other political views who also does it.   The stench of the double standard is vomit inducing in normal people.
Click to expand...


How dare you resent the facts in the face of overwhelming perception!
Liberals are jumping for joy joy in their pretend world believing Rush Limbaugh will be off the air by next week.


----------



## thereisnospoon

ABikerSailor said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those advertisers are local and pulling the ads means nothing.  Rush has no loss of Advertisers that I have noticed at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you're not listening, or you've encased yourself in a bubble.  The current total is 40 plus right now, with some big name companies bailing out.
> 
> Shit.........even the Girl Scouts are leaving his show.  Here's the updated list of people leaving his show so far........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many advertisers have pulled their advertising from the Rush Limbaugh show after his three-day diatribe that Georgetown University law student was a slut for wanting the university to provide birth control through its student medical insurance plan?
> 
> That depends on who you ask, and how you make the tally.
> 
> Since dubbing liberal activist Sandra Fluke a slut and asking to see her star in a sex tape, more than three dozen companies, including such big names as Sears, JCPenney, AOL, and Netflix have pulled their support for Limbaugh's show.
> 
> The number seems to grow each day, but the conservative radio talk show host boasts that it is no big deal.
> 
> Rush said on his radio show that despite what seems like high numbers of advertisers leaving the foul mouthed conservative, everything is cool, reports ABC News.
> 
> He also brushed aside the growing defection of advertisers, saying the double digit numbers are out of 18,000."
> 
> He said, "Thats like losing a couple of french fries in the container when its delivered to you in the drive thru. You dont even notice it.
> 
> "Nobody is losing money here, including us, in all this, Limbaugh said on his radio show Wednesday, according to ABC.
> 
> "[The advertisers] are not canceling the business on our stations. Theyre just saying they dont want their spots to appear in my show. We dont get any revenue from em anyway. The whole effort is to dispirit you.
> 
> ABC offers this list below of "confirmed companies who have officially pulled their advertisements from the Rush Limbaugh radio show."
> 
> Service Magic home contractor
> Hadeed Carpets
> Accuquote Life Insurance
> Vitacost vitamin supplier
> Bonobos clothing company
> Sensa weight- loss program
> Thompson Creek Windows
> AOL
> Tax Resolution Services
> ProFlowers
> Legal Zoom online document creator
> Carbonite web security firm
> Citrix software maker
> Sleep Train Mattresses
> Sleep Number mattresses
> Quicken Loans
> Girl Scouts of Oregon and Southwest Washington
> Cascades Dental
> Consolidated Credit Counseling Services
> Constant Contact email marketing firm
> Philadelphia Orchestra
> Reputation Rhino online reputation consulting firm
> St. Vincents Medical Center
> Cunningham Security
> Regal Assets precious medal investment group
> Freedom Debt Relief
> Norway Savings Bank
> Portland Ovations performing arts center
> Stamps.com
> 
> According to ABC, "These companies say their ads were mistakenly run during Limbaughs program and have contacted radio stations and media buyers to ensure their ads do not run during his program again."
> 
> JCPenney
> Capital One
> Goodwill
> Geico
> Sears
> PolyCom web conferencing
> Matrix Direct
> Netflix
> 
> ABC adds, "the following companies said they did not intentionally have their ads run during Limbaughs show, but are also not specifically taking steps to remove the ads from his time slot."
> 
> John Deere
> Bethesda Sedation Dentistry
> Amberen menopause medication
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> List of Advertisers Who Have Pulled Ads from Rush Limbaugh Show After Diatribe on Sandra Fluke - National Ledger
Click to expand...


Genius...The first list contains SIX national sponsors. The rest are local advertisers which are insignificant. Foe every one of those there are 10 wanting to buy time.
On the national ads, there are tons more wanting to buy time.
The other lists do not count for much as they were never official sponsors in the first place.
From here it looks like your side's little crusade is about to lose it's erection.


----------



## thereisnospoon

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either you're not listening, or you've encased yourself in a bubble.  The current total is 40 plus right now, with some big name companies bailing out.
> 
> Shit.........even the Girl Scouts are leaving his show.  Here's the updated list of people leaving his show so far........
> 
> 
> 
> List of Advertisers Who Have Pulled Ads from Rush Limbaugh Show After Diatribe on Sandra Fluke - National Ledger
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to progressive mouth piece and #1 progressive talk show host Thom Hartmann Rush has only lost 12
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I posted the article for you Little Retard, I know you're too mentally incompetent to click on the link.
> 
> But.............keep telling yourself that it's only 12.  Apparently, the school system that you graduated from forgot to teach you how to count.
Click to expand...


12 NATIONAL sponsors. The local advertisers are minor league. The ad rates are different  for local sponsors heard on syndicated shows.
You can wish in one hand and shit in the other. See what you get first.


----------



## Misty

The sponsors who publicly made a stink about leaving Rush are regretting it big time. And rush doesn't need them. He apologized because he felt he lowered his standards not because he lost sponsors.


----------



## Misty

Lol hey thanks for the list. Now we know who to boycott.


----------



## boilermaker55

Warrior102 said:


> I really don't think his net worth of $350 million gives a shit.



What is really a statement about net worth. How much people will pay to listen to hate.


----------



## Misty

Rush has 20 million listeners That's a lot of matresses NOT sold. That's a lot of jc Penney merchandise, not sold, that's a lot of pretty pro flowers, not sold. 

These stupid useless idiots will find they fucked up in an already fucked economy.


----------



## amrchaos

Avatar4321 said:


> Rush sure didn't sound very panicked earlier.
> 
> BTW since when is AOL a sponsor? Ive never once heard them advertise on his program. Obvious I dont listen all the time, but I would expect that if they were a sponsor that they would have advertisements from time to time.



It is possible that they advertise on his webpage.

Rush is also bigtime multi media.

By the way, What about Glenn Beck?  Wait, I can't find the audio I heard on his webpage!!


----------



## sealybobo

I won't be happy until Rush is either

a.  Broke
b.  In Jail
c. Dead


----------



## amrchaos

Warrior102 said:


> Funny - all these dropped sponsors.
> Rush remains on the air
> Rush net worth - $350 million
> I am sure he's hiding in his bathroom tonight in fear



Welll, there was a story here in South Florida that Rush was scared to recieve a package!

Big Bad Rush is afraid of his own dittoheads!

Rush Limbaugh Explains Bomb Scare At House On Palm Beach &#8211; Daily Rush Limbaugh & Conservative Media Post


----------



## sealybobo

Misty said:


> The sponsors who publicly made a stink about leaving Rush are regretting it big time. And rush doesn't need them. He apologized because he felt he lowered his standards not because he lost sponsors.



This is pretty much par for Rush.  Only this time he attacked 98% of women and during an election year.  And no one is buying his apology.  We don't want it because it is how you radical extreme righties really feel.  Even Mitt said, "ah, maybe those aren't the words I would have chosen.."  So even he agrees with Rush.  So don't apologize.  Own it.  

Funny how the GOP are actually afraid of Rush.  Mitt wouldn't take on Rush.  So how is he going to take on Amadinajad?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

sealybobo said:


> I won't be happy until Rush is either
> 
> a.  Broke
> b.  In Jail
> c. Dead



I will not be happy until obama is tried and convicted for treason, and faces a firing squad.


----------



## Big Fitz

bigrebnc1775 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be happy until Rush is either
> 
> a.  Broke
> b.  In Jail
> c. Dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be happy until obama is tried and convicted for treason, and faces a firing squad.
Click to expand...

it's good to have a single standard for people you dislike I guess.  



Love the tolerance from the left to someone who says something they disagree with.  May they meet with someone who treats them the way they like to treat others.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be happy until Rush is either
> 
> a.  Broke
> b.  In Jail
> c. Dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be happy until obama is tried and convicted for treason, and faces a firing squad.
Click to expand...


How about starting off with Jr., Cheney, and RumsFAILED being sent to Spandau and tried for war crimes in the Hague first?


----------



## Sarah G

bigrebnc1775 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be happy until Rush is either
> 
> a.  Broke
> b.  In Jail
> c. Dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be happy until obama is tried and convicted for treason, and faces a firing squad.
Click to expand...


Hey, that was rough.  What's up with that?


----------



## thereisnospoon

sealybobo said:


> I won't be happy until Rush is either
> 
> a.  Broke
> b.  In Jail
> c. Dead


And here we have a true example of liberalism. 
You people cannot accept the existence of an opposing viewpoint.
You are so incensed over the fact that a conservative dominates his trade you want him "dead, in jail( for what I cannot wait to see what crime Limbaugh has committed) or broke."
Comment such as yours expose the left for what it really is. You people are hateful and vindictive. You have no credibility. You live in a world of double standards and hypocrisy.
You and those who agree with you are a disgrace.


----------



## thereisnospoon

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I posted the article for you Little Retard, I know you're too mentally incompetent to click on the link.
> 
> But.............keep telling yourself that it's only 12.  Apparently, the school system that you graduated from forgot to teach you how to count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retard you claimed my source was a discussion board it came from Thom Hartmanns web site. I am sure even a retard like you knows who Thom Hartmann is. Don't you retard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the link DID go to the discussion board part of the website, why else do you think I called you on it?
> 
> Oh..........btw............you are STILL basing your bullshit belief that it's only 12 because you choose to listen to a progressive radio talk show host, hoping that if a progressive speaks up for Limp Idiot that will some how prove your uninformed points.
> 
> Got news for ya..........look at an actual news site sometime, it will do you a lot of good in telling you how the world actually is.
Click to expand...


You posted a link to a quote that stated RL lost 12 sponsors, did you not? That is a yes or no question. Not interested in any explanations or excuses. 
Yes or No are the only two acceptable answers.


----------



## thereisnospoon

sealybobo said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sponsors who publicly made a stink about leaving Rush are regretting it big time. And rush doesn't need them. He apologized because he felt he lowered his standards not because he lost sponsors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty much par for Rush.  Only this time he attacked 98% of women and during an election year.  And no one is buying his apology.  We don't want it because it is how you radical extreme righties really feel.  Even Mitt said, "ah, maybe those aren't the words I would have chosen.."  So even he agrees with Rush.  So don't apologize.  Own it.
> 
> Funny how the GOP are actually afraid of Rush.  Mitt wouldn't take on Rush.  So how is he going to take on Amadinajad?
Click to expand...


He attacked no one. He made a comment which was in poor form about ONE person. 
Shut it.
I have listened to female liberal pundits who appear to be in hysterics over this pill thing. 
For the most part, they have spun this insurance issue into the denial of reproductive rights. What hogwash. 
This is pure politics from your side. This not a women's issue, an insurance issue, a financial issue or a reproduction issue. It's a political campaign soundbite opportunity for democrats.


----------



## thereisnospoon

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be happy until Rush is either
> 
> a.  Broke
> b.  In Jail
> c. Dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be happy until obama is tried and convicted for treason, and faces a firing squad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about starting off with Jr., Cheney, and RumsFAILED being sent to Spandau and tried for war crimes in the Hague first?
Click to expand...


You're out of control. I hope you get banned.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

thereisnospoon said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be happy until obama is tried and convicted for treason, and faces a firing squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about starting off with Jr., Cheney, and RumsFAILED being sent to Spandau and tried for war crimes in the Hague first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're out of control. I hope you get banned.
Click to expand...


What seabitch forgets or fails to see that obama gave aid to  the enemy in time of war, which is treason.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about starting off with Jr., Cheney, and RumsFAILED being sent to Spandau and tried for war crimes in the Hague first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're out of control. I hope you get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What seabitch forgets or fails to see that obama gave aid to  the enemy in time of war, which is treason.
Click to expand...


Got an actual link to support your claim, or are you going to cite a conservative blog again?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're out of control. I hope you get banned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What seabitch forgets or fails to see that obama gave aid to  the enemy in time of war, which is treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got an actual link to support your claim, or are you going to cite a conservative blog again?
Click to expand...


It was reported  back early in 2011. You and I have already had this discussion.
Then after the fall of Gaddafi Al Qaeda flag's were being flown over Libyan government buildings
Then you have the genocide conducted by Al Qaeda in Libya.
Libya: Al Qaeda flag flown above Benghazi courthouse - Telegraph
Ethnic cleansing, genocide and the Tawergha « Human rights investigations


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have listen to him if you knew he had a lot of PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENTS. So what did he talk about today?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I never listen to him.  I get the greatest hits when MSNBC or Olbermann plays a clip, but any other info I get is from various Twitter and websites.
> 
> You are ALWAYS wrong, Rebecca.  Did you realize that?  It's true.  No matter what the subject, you manage to fuck up the facts and talk out of your ass.
> 
> You have a gift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a fucking lying son of a bitch How in the hell would you know the type of advertisements are being aired if you don't listen to him?
Click to expand...

https://twitter.com/#!/DittoWatch


----------



## Synthaholic

Misty said:


> *Rush has 20 million listeners* That's a lot of matresses NOT sold. That's a lot of jc Penney merchandise, not sold, that's a lot of pretty pro flowers, not sold.
> 
> These stupid useless idiots will find they fucked up in an already fucked economy.



Sez who?


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be happy until Rush is either
> 
> a.  Broke
> b.  In Jail
> c. Dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be happy until obama is tried and convicted for treason, and faces a firing squad.
Click to expand...




Wingnuts!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be happy until Rush is either
> 
> a.  Broke
> b.  In Jail
> c. Dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be happy until obama is tried and convicted for treason, and faces a firing squad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wingnuts!
Click to expand...

 Treason is funny to you cyndie?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I never listen to him.  I get the greatest hits when MSNBC or Olbermann plays a clip, but any other info I get is from various Twitter and websites.
> 
> You are ALWAYS wrong, Rebecca.  Did you realize that?  It's true.  No matter what the subject, you manage to fuck up the facts and talk out of your ass.
> 
> You have a gift.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fucking lying son of a bitch How in the hell would you know the type of advertisements are being aired if you don't listen to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/DittoWatch
Click to expand...


So your taking second hand information and pushing it as fact? How do you know what advertisments were aired unless YOU LISTEN?


----------



## Synthaholic

thereisnospoon said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be happy until Rush is either
> 
> a.  Broke
> b.  In Jail
> c. Dead
> 
> 
> 
> And here we have a true example of liberalism.
> You people cannot accept the existence of an opposing viewpoint.
> You are so incensed over the fact that a conservative dominates his trade you want him "dead, in jail( for what I cannot wait to see what crime Limbaugh has committed) or broke."
> Comment such as yours expose the left for what it really is. You people are hateful and vindictive. You have no credibility. You live in a world of double standards and hypocrisy.
> You and those who agree with you are a disgrace.
Click to expand...

I want meth dealers in jail or dead, also.  They both sell poison.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about starting off with Jr., Cheney, and RumsFAILED being sent to Spandau and tried for war crimes in the Hague first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're out of control. I hope you get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What seabitch forgets or fails to see that obama gave aid to  the enemy in time of war, which is treason.
Click to expand...

We are still at war - are you committing treason with every anti-Obama post?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're out of control. I hope you get banned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What seabitch forgets or fails to see that obama gave aid to  the enemy in time of war, which is treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are still at war - are you committing treason with every anti-Obama post?
Click to expand...


I am not aiding the enemy dumbass obama did.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be happy until obama is tried and convicted for treason, and faces a firing squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wingnuts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Treason is funny to you cyndie?
Click to expand...

No, unhinged racist wingnuts are funny, Rebecca.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wingnuts!
> 
> 
> 
> Treason is funny to you cyndie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, unhinged racist wingnuts are funny, Rebecca.
Click to expand...


Maybe you should stop being a racist wingnut dumbass.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What seabitch forgets or fails to see that obama gave aid to  the enemy in time of war, which is treason.
> 
> 
> 
> We are still at war - are you committing treason with every anti-Obama post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not aiding the enemy dumbass obama did.
Click to expand...

You give comfort to the enemy with your attacks on the President Of The United States.

USMB is an open website that could be used as propaganda by al Qaeda.

You are hurting America when you post.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Synthaholic said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be happy until Rush is either
> 
> a.  Broke
> b.  In Jail
> c. Dead
> 
> 
> 
> And here we have a true example of liberalism.
> You people cannot accept the existence of an opposing viewpoint.
> You are so incensed over the fact that a conservative dominates his trade you want him "dead, in jail( for what I cannot wait to see what crime Limbaugh has committed) or broke."
> Comment such as yours expose the left for what it really is. You people are hateful and vindictive. You have no credibility. You live in a world of double standards and hypocrisy.
> You and those who agree with you are a disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want meth dealers in jail or dead, also.  They both sell poison.
Click to expand...

Nice try. One is a crime. The other is Constitutionally protected free speech.
With a comment like that, you do not even rise to the level of moron.


----------



## Synthaholic

thereisnospoon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here we have a true example of liberalism.
> You people cannot accept the existence of an opposing viewpoint.
> You are so incensed over the fact that a conservative dominates his trade you want him "dead, in jail( for what I cannot wait to see what crime Limbaugh has committed) or broke."
> Comment such as yours expose the left for what it really is. You people are hateful and vindictive. You have no credibility. You live in a world of double standards and hypocrisy.
> You and those who agree with you are a disgrace.
> 
> 
> 
> I want meth dealers in jail or dead, also.  They both sell poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Nice try*. One is a crime. The other is Constitutionally protected free speech.
> With a comment like that, you do not even rise to the level of moron.
Click to expand...


What am I 'trying'?  

I'm using my free speech to denounce Rush.  I consider him a domestic enemy of democracy and the United States.  I want the enemies of the United States neutralized or destroyed.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are still at war - are you committing treason with every anti-Obama post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aiding the enemy dumbass obama did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You give comfort to the enemy with your attacks on the President Of The United States.
> 
> USMB is an open website that could be used as propaganda by al Qaeda.
> 
> You are hurting America when you post.
Click to expand...



Let's see speaking the truth about the traitor in charge, :Me
Giving military air support to America's enemy while during war time: obama.
You are a fucking dumb ass


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> I won't be happy until Rush is either
> 
> a.  Broke
> b.  In Jail
> c. Dead


You can actually say this, while trying to project some sort of decency and morals in defense of Mrs. Fluke's numbers that were given (or) her trumped up testimony given ? Um what cha want ta bet, that Mrs. Fluke would refuse your words given here on her behalf (if this be the case), and/or to refuse any help by you at this point and time in her life ?  The hypocrisy on the left, upon this specific issue is simply amazing, where as on the one hand they can't stand the right to become immoral or make a mistake at any given time, especially to speak in these kinds of ways at all about an on purpose trumped up issue and it's accomplices, but yet they (the left) figure that they can be or say immoral things or make a mistake without ever being called out on it, and when they are called out on anything, they quickly become this poor little humble ole beat down victim in America....Sad situation it all is...


----------



## thereisnospoon

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are still at war - are you committing treason with every anti-Obama post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aiding the enemy dumbass obama did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You give comfort to the enemy with your attacks on the President Of The United States.
> 
> USMB is an open website that could be used as propaganda by al Qaeda.
> 
> You are hurting America when you post.
Click to expand...

Really, Cupcake?


----------



## thereisnospoon

Synthaholic said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want meth dealers in jail or dead, also.  They both sell poison.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice try*. One is a crime. The other is Constitutionally protected free speech.
> With a comment like that, you do not even rise to the level of moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What am I 'trying'?
> 
> I'm using my free speech to denounce Rush.  I consider him a domestic enemy of democracy and the United States.  I want the enemies of the United States neutralized or destroyed.
Click to expand...

Offer an example which supports your claim. And "because he is conservative" or "he's a windbag" and answers like that are unacceptable. In other words you don't get to say he should be neutralized or destroyed because you have a problem with his very existence. 
Newsflash...Free speech applies to EVERYONE.
You libs cite the First Amendment not because you respect it, but because you believe your right to free speech trumps the free speech rights of others with whom you disagree.
It doesn't work that way. 
You are twisting the meaning of freedom of speech.
BTW, what YOU consider is irrelevant. 
With every post, you dig a deeper hole for yourself. Why do you insist on embarrassing yourself?


----------



## Listening

kidrocks said:


> Rush losing 70 sponsers is absolutly great and unprecedent!
> 
> Who'd of thought that the big fat idiot Rush would really miss a couple of french-fries anyway? Rush is on his way out alright... it's only a matter of a short time. Stay tuned folks.



He's toast.

Two weeks left......

Not.


----------



## The T

bigrebnc1775 said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fluke is to slut as lewinsky is to blow job.
> 
> I saw some flukes hanging out on the street corner just today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluke you!
> 
> LOL... and I love it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's really hypocritical of you to use her last name as an insult attack against someone else.
Click to expand...

 It was a matter of time before her name would compare to Lewinsky...or receiving one...


----------



## Big Fitz

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be happy until obama is tried and convicted for treason, and faces a firing squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wingnuts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Treason is funny to you cyndie?
Click to expand...

If he equates Rush spreading his opinion to a meth dealer, I think he'd laugh at a firing squad and sell ice cream at a hanging.  To say 'lowbrow' is to belabor the obvious.


----------



## Listening

Let's put Monica up in front of Congress !!!

Wouldn't that be fun.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The T said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fluke you!
> 
> LOL... and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's really hypocritical of you to use her last name as an insult attack against someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a matter of time before her name would compare to Lewinsky...or receiving one...
Click to expand...


yep.


----------



## PredFan

I listened to Rush for the first time on Wednesday, and again on Thursday. I will try to listen to him as long as the democrats are making an issue about this. I have also cancelled my AOL membership and told them why.

I noticed that while he seemed to have less commercials than I'm used to (I listen to Boortz, Hannity, and Clark Howard), he still had sponsors.

All this butthurt from the left isn't doing anything to his supporters except maybe to increase his listenership. As long as he has listeners, businesses will line up for replace the losers that leave.

The only thing that this hoopla has accomplished is to extract what we all know is an insincere apology, and deflect (temporarily) from obama's failures at president.


----------



## Old Rocks

*LOL*

Rush Limbaugh's Show Filled With Free Ads; Sponsor Exodus Continues

Media watchdogs have been paying close attention to the commercials aired during Rush Limbaugh's radio show, as nearly 50 advertisers have pulled their content from the program in wake of the controversy surrounding Georgetown University law student Sandra Fluke.

Think Progress has kept daily tabs on Limbaugh's fleeing advertisers and those sticking with him. AOL&#8212;the parent company of The Huffington Post&#8212;announced last week that the company pulled its ads from Limbaugh's show.

Reports about Limbaugh's Thursday program showed that 77 of the 86 spots that aired were "free public service announcements donated by the Ad Council." Additionally, seven ads were from companies "in the process of pulling their spots." This apparently left only two paid advertisements.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Old Rocks said:


> *LOL*
> 
> Rush Limbaugh's Show Filled With Free Ads; Sponsor Exodus Continues
> 
> Media watchdogs have been paying close attention to the commercials aired during Rush Limbaugh's radio show, as nearly 50 advertisers have pulled their content from the program in wake of the controversy surrounding Georgetown University law student Sandra Fluke.
> 
> Think Progress has kept daily tabs on Limbaugh's fleeing advertisers and those sticking with him. AOLthe parent company of The Huffington Postannounced last week that the company pulled its ads from Limbaugh's show.
> 
> Reports about Limbaugh's Thursday program showed that 77 of the 86 spots that aired were "free public service announcements donated by the Ad Council." Additionally, seven ads were from companies "in the process of pulling their spots." This apparently left only two paid advertisements.



I'm waiting on the verification from media matters


----------



## bigrebnc1775

PredFan said:


> I listened to Rush for the first time on Wednesday, and again on Thursday. I will try to listen to him as long as the democrats are making an issue about this. I have also cancelled my AOL membership and told them why.
> 
> I noticed that while he seemed to have less commercials than I'm used to (I listen to Boortz, Hannity, and Clark Howard), he still had sponsors.
> 
> All this butthurt from the left isn't doing anything to his supporters except maybe to increase his listenership. As long as he has listeners, businesses will line up for replace the losers that leave.
> 
> The only thing that this hoopla has accomplished is to extract what we all know is an insincere apology, and deflect (temporarily) from obama's failures at president.



 I will do the same and any advertisers he may have I will make sure I start using their services.


----------



## Article 15

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be happy until Rush is either
> 
> a.  Broke
> b.  In Jail
> c. Dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be happy until obama is tried and convicted for treason, and faces a firing squad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about starting off with Jr., Cheney, and RumsFAILED being sent to Spandau and tried for war crimes in the Hague first?
Click to expand...


I think the three of you need to go outside and get some air.


----------



## zeke

> I will do the same and any advertisers he may have I will make sure I start using their services.



Heard that a couple of new advertisers have Rethug family values in mind. 

One advertiser is to hook up sugar daddies with sugar babies and the other is to make it easier to cheat on your spouse.

Which one you going with?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Women make most of the purchasing decisions in their households.  Advertisers are leaving for that reason.

Advertisers who stay are effectively endorsing what Limbaugh said.  Most companies don't want women to view them in that context.


----------



## Article 15

bigrebnc1775 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to Rush for the first time on Wednesday, and again on Thursday. I will try to listen to him as long as the democrats are making an issue about this. I have also cancelled my AOL membership and told them why.
> 
> I noticed that while he seemed to have less commercials than I'm used to (I listen to Boortz, Hannity, and Clark Howard), he still had sponsors.
> 
> All this butthurt from the left isn't doing anything to his supporters except maybe to increase his listenership. As long as he has listeners, businesses will line up for replace the losers that leave.
> 
> The only thing that this hoopla has accomplished is to extract what we all know is an insincere apology, and deflect (temporarily) from obama's failures at president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do the same and any advertisers he may have I will make sure I start using their services.
Click to expand...


That's so cute!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Article 15 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to Rush for the first time on Wednesday, and again on Thursday. I will try to listen to him as long as the democrats are making an issue about this. I have also cancelled my AOL membership and told them why.
> 
> I noticed that while he seemed to have less commercials than I'm used to (I listen to Boortz, Hannity, and Clark Howard), he still had sponsors.
> 
> All this butthurt from the left isn't doing anything to his supporters except maybe to increase his listenership. As long as he has listeners, businesses will line up for replace the losers that leave.
> 
> The only thing that this hoopla has accomplished is to extract what we all know is an insincere apology, and deflect (temporarily) from obama's failures at president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do the same and any advertisers he may have I will make sure I start using their services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's so cute!
Click to expand...


CUTE? but effective. 1 is a small number, the left and the fake rage is the best friend of Rush Limbaugh.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

zeke said:


> I will do the same and any advertisers he may have I will make sure I start using their services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heard that a couple of new advertisers have Rethug family values in mind.
> 
> One advertiser is to hook up sugar daddies with sugar babies and the other is to make it easier to cheat on your spouse.
> 
> Which one you going with?
Click to expand...


Repeating a lie and knowingly do that would make you a liar. This was your warning not to repeat that lie.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NYcarbineer said:


> Women make most of the purchasing decisions in their households.  Advertisers are leaving for that reason.
> 
> Advertisers who stay are effectively endorsing what Limbaugh said.  Most companies don't want women to view them in that context.



Maybe in the liberal household but here in my house we are a team, and make the decisions together.


----------



## NYcarbineer

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women make most of the purchasing decisions in their households.  Advertisers are leaving for that reason.
> 
> Advertisers who stay are effectively endorsing what Limbaugh said.  Most companies don't want women to view them in that context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in the liberal household but here in my house we are a team, and make the decisions together.
Click to expand...


That's why it's 'most' and not 'all'.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NYcarbineer said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women make most of the purchasing decisions in their households.  Advertisers are leaving for that reason.
> 
> Advertisers who stay are effectively endorsing what Limbaugh said.  Most companies don't want women to view them in that context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in the liberal household but here in my house we are a team, and make the decisions together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why it's 'most' and not 'all'.
Click to expand...


That's not what you said. You said most of the purchases, not most households. There is a difference.


----------



## Big Fitz

Article 15 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be happy until obama is tried and convicted for treason, and faces a firing squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about starting off with Jr., Cheney, and RumsFAILED being sent to Spandau and tried for war crimes in the Hague first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the three of you need to go outside and get some air.
Click to expand...

With how inflamed the left is over this, I'm thinking Texas Cage Match is necessary at this point.


----------



## Old Rocks

LOL.  Wingnuts still in denial. Ol' Limp screwed up royally this time, and may end up paying for it beyond anything that he imagined.


----------



## Listening

Old Rocks said:


> LOL.  Wingnuts still in denial. Ol' Limp screwed up royally this time, and may end up paying for it beyond anything that he imagined.



I don't listen to Rush and don't really like the guy.

What is so funny is the amount of hatred you have towards him because of the power he wields.  It is like listening to a group of baboons go nuts.

What you fail to realize is that there is a market for someone like Rush and people like Beck.

Let's assume Rush does cash it in (and I mean that literally).  Thanks to you folks, he is a rich guy.  If liberals didn't exist, he would not exist either.

What that tells you is that if Rush goes away....someone else will take his place.  In fact, I suspect, you might have a hydra on your hands.

I really hope not....I don't believe Rush helps things a great deal.  But I also know a great many people who listen to him and if he goes away...that desire on their part for a voice won't.

When Olberman left....we got Ed Shultz.  They are both moronic jerk-offs so we didn't trade up when KO left.  Why ?  Because the pratt and spittle they put out every night is what the left wing zombies need.

Rush or someone like him will always be around.

Deal with it.


----------



## JoeB131

Listening said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Wingnuts still in denial. Ol' Limp screwed up royally this time, and may end up paying for it beyond anything that he imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't listen to Rush and don't really like the guy.
> 
> What is so funny is the amount of hatred you have towards him because of the power he wields.  It is like listening to a group of baboons go nuts.
> 
> *What you fail to realize is that there is a market for someone like Rush and people like Beck.*
> 
> Let's assume Rush does cash it in (and I mean that literally).  Thanks to you folks, he is a rich guy.  If liberals didn't exist, he would not exist either.
> 
> What that tells you is that if Rush goes away....someone else will take his place.  In fact, I suspect, you might have a hydra on your hands.
> 
> I really hope not....I don't believe Rush helps things a great deal.  But I also know a great many people who listen to him and if he goes away...that desire on their part for a voice won't.
> 
> When Olberman left....we got Ed Shultz.  They are both moronic jerk-offs so we didn't trade up when KO left.  Why ?  Because the pratt and spittle they put out every night is what the left wing zombies need.
> 
> Rush or someone like him will always be around.
> 
> Deal with it.
Click to expand...


Isn't that the problem when you let the Market decide these things, then?  

Rush and Beck are popular because they play to people's prejudices.


----------



## Listening

JoeB131 said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Wingnuts still in denial. Ol' Limp screwed up royally this time, and may end up paying for it beyond anything that he imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't listen to Rush and don't really like the guy.
> 
> What is so funny is the amount of hatred you have towards him because of the power he wields.  It is like listening to a group of baboons go nuts.
> 
> *What you fail to realize is that there is a market for someone like Rush and people like Beck.*
> 
> Let's assume Rush does cash it in (and I mean that literally).  Thanks to you folks, he is a rich guy.  If liberals didn't exist, he would not exist either.
> 
> What that tells you is that if Rush goes away....someone else will take his place.  In fact, I suspect, you might have a hydra on your hands.
> 
> I really hope not....I don't believe Rush helps things a great deal.  But I also know a great many people who listen to him and if he goes away...that desire on their part for a voice won't.
> 
> When Olberman left....we got Ed Shultz.  They are both moronic jerk-offs so we didn't trade up when KO left.  Why ?  Because the pratt and spittle they put out every night is what the left wing zombies need.
> 
> Rush or someone like him will always be around.
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that the problem when you let the Market decide these things, then?
> 
> Rush and Beck are popular because they play to people's prejudices.
Click to expand...


That's life.

It isn't just RL and GB.  It is also KO, ES, CM and RM.

The demand is there...it will be filled.


----------



## JoeB131

Tell me how that's a good thing for democracy in general? 

Once upon a time, networks ran their news shows at a loss, and they saw it as a public service. This is kind of the crux of the plot of the movie _Network_. Then they decided to turn the news into a circus to get ratings instead of doing its function of keeping the populace informed.  

The thing is, the fictional Howard Beale comes off as quite sedate compared to Rush or Olberman.    

The problem with BOTH sides of "Info-Tainment" is that it plays to a market.  Instead of presenting facts, they present opinions disguised as facts.  And people believe some horseshit like, "Well, I listened to Rush and he said this Fluke slut wants me to pay for her birth control", when in fact, that wasn't what Fluke was talking about at all.  

So instead of having a rational discussion about how to fix health care, we get this nonsense.


----------



## Katzndogz

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aiding the enemy dumbass obama did.
> 
> 
> 
> You give comfort to the enemy with your attacks on the President Of The United States.
> 
> USMB is an open website that could be used as propaganda by al Qaeda.
> 
> You are hurting America when you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see speaking the truth about the traitor in charge, :Me
> Giving military air support to America's enemy while during war time: obama.
> You are a fucking dumb ass
Click to expand...


Al Quaeda knows that obama is their best friend already.


----------



## Listening

JoeB131 said:


> Tell me how that's a good thing for democracy in general?
> 
> Once upon a time, networks ran their news shows at a loss, and they saw it as a public service. This is kind of the crux of the plot of the movie _Network_. Then they decided to turn the news into a circus to get ratings instead of doing its function of keeping the populace informed.
> 
> The thing is, the fictional Howard Beale comes off as quite sedate compared to Rush or Olberman.
> 
> The problem with BOTH sides of "Info-Tainment" is that it plays to a market.  Instead of presenting facts, they present opinions disguised as facts.  And people believe some horseshit like, "Well, I listened to Rush and he said this Fluke slut wants me to pay for her birth control", when in fact, that wasn't what Fluke was talking about at all.
> 
> So instead of having a rational discussion about how to fix health care, we get this nonsense.



It isn't.  But that isn't Rush's fault.  Nor is it KO's fault.

I ask people how you can expect to have laws that somehow meet the individual needs of 310,000,000 people and I generally get no answer.

This whole stage is at the federal leve and there is NO Rational discussion at that level on much of anything except the limited scope of government defined the USC.

Beyond that, rational discussions best take place at the local level.

The GOP has become a traitor to it's very principles.  They allow things at the national level and anytime you get that kind of mass....you will have useless conversations and a whole lot of fear mongering.

You won't "fix" health care at the federal level.  Many people don't want that kind of fix.


----------



## PredFan

bigrebnc1775 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to Rush for the first time on Wednesday, and again on Thursday. I will try to listen to him as long as the democrats are making an issue about this. I have also cancelled my AOL membership and told them why.
> 
> I noticed that while he seemed to have less commercials than I'm used to (I listen to Boortz, Hannity, and Clark Howard), he still had sponsors.
> 
> All this butthurt from the left isn't doing anything to his supporters except maybe to increase his listenership. As long as he has listeners, businesses will line up for replace the losers that leave.
> 
> The only thing that this hoopla has accomplished is to extract what we all know is an insincere apology, and deflect (temporarily) from obama's failures at president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do the same and any advertisers he may have I will make sure I start using their services.
Click to expand...



That's part of the reason I wanted to listen to him. I just haven't yet found a sponsor that was selling something I needed. I briefly toyed with the idea of calling them up and saying "look, I don't need a lawyer right now but when I do or if I know someone who does, I'll definately recommend you or use you because you are advertizing on Rush's show". I didn't because it seemed to be a waste of both our times.


----------



## PredFan

NYcarbineer said:


> Women make most of the purchasing decisions in their households.  Advertisers are leaving for that reason.
> 
> Advertisers who stay are effectively endorsing what Limbaugh said.  Most companies don't want women to view them in that context.




I'll bet that very few, if any at all, of his women listeners left him.


----------



## PredFan

Old Rocks said:


> LOL.  Wingnuts still in denial. Ol' Limp screwed up royally this time, and may end up paying for it beyond anything that he imagined.



Do us all a favor, hold your breath until Rush is off the air.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> Tell me how that's a good thing for democracy in general?
> 
> Once upon a time, networks ran their news shows at a loss, and they saw it as a public service. This is kind of the crux of the plot of the movie _Network_. Then they decided to turn the news into a circus to get ratings instead of doing its function of keeping the populace informed.
> 
> The thing is, the fictional Howard Beale comes off as quite sedate compared to Rush or Olberman.
> 
> The problem with BOTH sides of "Info-Tainment" is that it plays to a market.  Instead of presenting facts, they present opinions disguised as facts.  And people believe some horseshit like, "Well, I listened to Rush and he said this Fluke slut wants me to pay for her birth control", when in fact, that wasn't what Fluke was talking about at all.
> 
> So instead of having a rational discussion about how to fix health care, we get this nonsense.


Show me a democracy and we can go from there.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Katzndogz said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You give comfort to the enemy with your attacks on the President Of The United States.
> 
> USMB is an open website that could be used as propaganda by al Qaeda.
> 
> You are hurting America when you post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see speaking the truth about the traitor in charge, :Me
> Giving military air support to America's enemy while during war time: obama.
> You are a fucking dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Al Quaeda knows that obama is their best friend already.
Click to expand...


It does look that way.


----------



## Synthaholic

thereisnospoon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aiding the enemy dumbass obama did.
> 
> 
> 
> You give comfort to the enemy with your attacks on the President Of The United States.
> 
> USMB is an open website that could be used as propaganda by al Qaeda.
> 
> You are hurting America when you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, Cupcake?
Click to expand...

I am using Bush-logic.  Ask the Dixie Chicks.


----------



## Synthaholic

Old Rocks said:


> *LOL*
> 
> Rush Limbaugh's Show Filled With Free Ads; Sponsor Exodus Continues
> 
> Media watchdogs have been paying close attention to the commercials aired during Rush Limbaugh's radio show, as nearly 50 advertisers have pulled their content from the program in wake of the controversy surrounding Georgetown University law student Sandra Fluke.
> 
> Think Progress has kept daily tabs on Limbaugh's fleeing advertisers and those sticking with him. AOL&#8212;the parent company of The Huffington Post&#8212;announced last week that the company pulled its ads from Limbaugh's show.
> 
> Reports about Limbaugh's Thursday program showed that 77 of the 86 spots that aired were "free public service announcements donated by the Ad Council." Additionally, seven ads were from companies "in the process of pulling their spots." This apparently left only two paid advertisements.


Merely errant French fries, fallen from his Super-Sized portion of advertisers.


----------



## tenthertoo

Philosophically I'm with Rush 100% *BUT* there is very little more pitiful than a guy who's not a comedian (but thinks he is) holding forth in a multi-hour "funny" rant.


----------



## JoeB131

Listening said:


> It isn't.  But that isn't Rush's fault.  Nor is it KO's fault.



No, it's the fault of the big corporations that front them. 





> I ask people how you can expect to have laws that somehow meet the individual needs of 310,000,000 people and I generally get no answer.
> 
> This whole stage is at the federal leve and there is NO Rational discussion at that level on much of anything except the limited scope of government defined the USC.
> 
> Beyond that, rational discussions best take place at the local level.
> 
> The GOP has become a traitor to it's very principles.  They allow things at the national level and anytime you get that kind of mass....you will have useless conversations and a whole lot of fear mongering.
> 
> You won't "fix" health care at the federal level.  Many people don't want that kind of fix.



I trust the federal govenrment more than I trust corporations and markets.  

Fact is, the rest of the world has single payer, universal healthcare.  We're the only one who let "the market" decide who lives and who dies.


----------



## PredFan

JoeB131 said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't.  But that isn't Rush's fault.  Nor is it KO's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's the fault of the big corporations that front them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask people how you can expect to have laws that somehow meet the individual needs of 310,000,000 people and I generally get no answer.
> 
> This whole stage is at the federal leve and there is NO Rational discussion at that level on much of anything except the limited scope of government defined the USC.
> 
> Beyond that, rational discussions best take place at the local level.
> 
> The GOP has become a traitor to it's very principles.  They allow things at the national level and anytime you get that kind of mass....you will have useless conversations and a whole lot of fear mongering.
> 
> You won't "fix" health care at the federal level.  Many people don't want that kind of fix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I trust the federal govenrment more than I trust corporations and markets.
> 
> Fact is, the rest of the world has single payer, universal healthcare.  We're the only one who let "the market" decide who lives and who dies.
Click to expand...


Which is why their sucks and ours doesn't.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

*Porky's* closin'-in, *FAST*, on....

*100**!!!!!!!*













 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## thereisnospoon

Old Rocks said:


> *LOL*
> 
> Rush Limbaugh's Show Filled With Free Ads; Sponsor Exodus Continues
> 
> Media watchdogs have been paying close attention to the commercials aired during Rush Limbaugh's radio show, as nearly 50 advertisers have pulled their content from the program in wake of the controversy surrounding Georgetown University law student Sandra Fluke.
> 
> Think Progress has kept daily tabs on Limbaugh's fleeing advertisers and those sticking with him. AOLthe parent company of The Huffington Postannounced last week that the company pulled its ads from Limbaugh's show.
> 
> Reports about Limbaugh's Thursday program showed that 77 of the 86 spots that aired were "free public service announcements donated by the Ad Council." Additionally, seven ads were from companies "in the process of pulling their spots." This apparently left only two paid advertisements.


There are over 16,000 local and national companies which run ads on this show. 
The libbies are having an orgasm because a couple dozen national companies no longer want the business of 20 million RL listeners. 
Yeah, ok...NEXT!!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't.  But that isn't Rush's fault.  Nor is it KO's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's the fault of the big corporations that front them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask people how you can expect to have laws that somehow meet the individual needs of 310,000,000 people and I generally get no answer.
> 
> This whole stage is at the federal leve and there is NO Rational discussion at that level on much of anything except the limited scope of government defined the USC.
> 
> Beyond that, rational discussions best take place at the local level.
> 
> The GOP has become a traitor to it's very principles.  They allow things at the national level and anytime you get that kind of mass....you will have useless conversations and a whole lot of fear mongering.
> 
> You won't "fix" health care at the federal level.  Many people don't want that kind of fix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I trust the federal govenrment more than I trust corporations and markets.
> 
> Fact is, the rest of the world has single payer, universal healthcare.  We're the only one who let "the market" decide who lives and who dies.
Click to expand...


The liberal is showing his true colors.


----------



## JoeB131

PredFan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I trust the federal govenrment more than I trust corporations and markets.
> 
> Fact is, the rest of the world has single payer, universal healthcare.  We're the only one who let "the market" decide who lives and who dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why their sucks and ours doesn't.
Click to expand...


Why do I get the feeling you've never been outside the US and don't even have a passport, much less speak a language other than English.  

They spend less than we do, have a longer life expectancy, lower infant mortality rates, and a terminal illness does not bankrupt the family.


----------



## JoeB131

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't.  But that isn't Rush's fault.  Nor is it KO's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's the fault of the big corporations that front them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask people how you can expect to have laws that somehow meet the individual needs of 310,000,000 people and I generally get no answer.
> 
> This whole stage is at the federal leve and there is NO Rational discussion at that level on much of anything except the limited scope of government defined the USC.
> 
> Beyond that, rational discussions best take place at the local level.
> 
> The GOP has become a traitor to it's very principles.  They allow things at the national level and anytime you get that kind of mass....you will have useless conversations and a whole lot of fear mongering.
> 
> You won't "fix" health care at the federal level.  Many people don't want that kind of fix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I trust the federal govenrment more than I trust corporations and markets.
> 
> Fact is, the rest of the world has single payer, universal healthcare.  We're the only one who let "the market" decide who lives and who dies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The liberal is showing his true colors.
Click to expand...


Since Romney and Obama are both in agreement that there should be "universal" health coverage, not seeing this as a liberal/conservative issue.  

Can't argue a point you've already surrendered on, son!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's the fault of the big corporations that front them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trust the federal govenrment more than I trust corporations and markets.
> 
> Fact is, the rest of the world has single payer, universal healthcare.  We're the only one who let "the market" decide who lives and who dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal is showing his true colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since Romney and Obama are both in agreement that there should be "universal" health coverage, not seeing this as a liberal/conservative issue.
> 
> Can't argue a point you've already surrendered on, son!
Click to expand...

Romney is a mirror image of obama do you have anything else to add liberal?


----------



## JoeB131

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal is showing his true colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Romney and Obama are both in agreement that there should be "universal" health coverage, not seeing this as a liberal/conservative issue.
> 
> Can't argue a point you've already surrendered on, son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Romney is a mirror image of obama do you have anything else to add liberal?
Click to expand...


But he's the guy the Republicans are going to nominate.  So you really don't have an argument. 

Seriously, I think you should get your boy Ron Paul to run as the Libertarian, and see how much "let him die" really gets in a national poll. It should be amusing.


----------



## Old Rocks

*So, 98 is a couple dozen. No wonder 'Conservative math is so screwed up.*

98 advertisers to drop Rush Limbaugh - POLITICO.com

Premiere Networks is circulating a list of 98 advertisers who want to avoid &#8220;environments likely to stir negative sentiments.&#8221; The list includes carmakers (Ford, GM, Toyota), insurance companies (Allstate, Geico, Prudential, State Farm) and restaurants (McDonald&#8217;s, Subway). As you&#8217;ll see in the note below, those &#8220;environments&#8221; go beyond the Rush Limbaugh show &#8211;

&#8220;To all Traffic Managers: The information below applies to your Premiere Radio Networks commercial inventory. More than 350 different advertisers sponsor the programs and services provided to your station on a barter basis. Like advertisers that purchase commercials on your radio station from your sales staff, our sponsors communicate specific rotations, daypart preferences and advertising environments they prefer&#8230; They&#8217;ve specifically asked that you schedule their commercials in dayparts or programs free of content that you know are deemed to be offensive or controversial (for example, Mark Levin, Rush Limbaugh, Tom Leykis, Michael Savage, Glenn Beck, Sean Hannity). Those are defined as environments likely to stir negative sentiment from a very small percentage of the listening public.&#8221;


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Old Rocks said:


> *So, 98 is a couple dozen. No wonder 'Conservative math is so screwed up.*
> 
> 98 advertisers to drop Rush Limbaugh - POLITICO.com
> 
> Premiere Networks is circulating a list of 98 advertisers who want to avoid environments likely to stir negative sentiments. The list includes carmakers (Ford, GM, Toyota), insurance companies (Allstate, Geico, Prudential, State Farm) and restaurants (McDonalds, Subway). As youll see in the note below, those environments go beyond the Rush Limbaugh show 
> 
> To all Traffic Managers: The information below applies to your Premiere Radio Networks commercial inventory. More than 350 different advertisers sponsor the programs and services provided to your station on a barter basis. Like advertisers that purchase commercials on your radio station from your sales staff, our sponsors communicate specific rotations, daypart preferences and advertising environments they prefer Theyve specifically asked that you schedule their commercials in dayparts or programs free of content that you know are deemed to be offensive or controversial (for example, Mark Levin, Rush Limbaugh, Tom Leykis, Michael Savage, Glenn Beck, Sean Hannity). Those are defined as environments likely to stir negative sentiment from a very small percentage of the listening public.


Thom Hartmann #1 progressive talk show host calls you and your information a liar. According to him as of the 6th it was 12 when other liberals were reporting 40 or so advertisers. So fuck off.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Romney and Obama are both in agreement that there should be "universal" health coverage, not seeing this as a liberal/conservative issue.
> 
> Can't argue a point you've already surrendered on, son!
> 
> 
> 
> Romney is a mirror image of obama do you have anything else to add liberal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But he's the guy the Republicans are going to nominate.  So you really don't have an argument.
> 
> Seriously, I think you should get your boy Ron Paul to run as the Libertarian, and see how much "let him die" really gets in a national poll. It should be amusing.
Click to expand...

I don't give a fuck what the GOP wants Romney is a mirror image of obama.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So, 98 is a couple dozen. No wonder 'Conservative math is so screwed up.*
> 
> 98 advertisers to drop Rush Limbaugh - POLITICO.com
> 
> Premiere Networks is circulating a list of 98 advertisers who want to avoid &#8220;environments likely to stir negative sentiments.&#8221; The list includes carmakers (Ford, GM, Toyota), insurance companies (Allstate, Geico, Prudential, State Farm) and restaurants (McDonald&#8217;s, Subway). As you&#8217;ll see in the note below, those &#8220;environments&#8221; go beyond the Rush Limbaugh show &#8211;
> 
> &#8220;To all Traffic Managers: The information below applies to your Premiere Radio Networks commercial inventory. More than 350 different advertisers sponsor the programs and services provided to your station on a barter basis. Like advertisers that purchase commercials on your radio station from your sales staff, our sponsors communicate specific rotations, daypart preferences and advertising environments they prefer&#8230; They&#8217;ve specifically asked that you schedule their commercials in dayparts or programs free of content that you know are deemed to be offensive or controversial (for example, Mark Levin, Rush Limbaugh, Tom Leykis, Michael Savage, Glenn Beck, Sean Hannity). Those are defined as environments likely to stir negative sentiment from a very small percentage of the listening public.&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> Thom Hartmann #1 progressive talk show host calls you and your information a liar. According to him as of the 6th it was 12 when other liberals were reporting 40 or so advertisers. So fuck off.
Click to expand...

Why are you so invested in the the reporting of a known Liberal like Thom Hartmann?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So, 98 is a couple dozen. No wonder 'Conservative math is so screwed up.*
> 
> 98 advertisers to drop Rush Limbaugh - POLITICO.com
> 
> Premiere Networks is circulating a list of 98 advertisers who want to avoid environments likely to stir negative sentiments. The list includes carmakers (Ford, GM, Toyota), insurance companies (Allstate, Geico, Prudential, State Farm) and restaurants (McDonalds, Subway). As youll see in the note below, those environments go beyond the Rush Limbaugh show 
> 
> To all Traffic Managers: The information below applies to your Premiere Radio Networks commercial inventory. More than 350 different advertisers sponsor the programs and services provided to your station on a barter basis. Like advertisers that purchase commercials on your radio station from your sales staff, our sponsors communicate specific rotations, daypart preferences and advertising environments they prefer Theyve specifically asked that you schedule their commercials in dayparts or programs free of content that you know are deemed to be offensive or controversial (for example, Mark Levin, Rush Limbaugh, Tom Leykis, Michael Savage, Glenn Beck, Sean Hannity). Those are defined as environments likely to stir negative sentiment from a very small percentage of the listening public.
> 
> 
> 
> Thom Hartmann #1 progressive talk show host calls you and your information a liar. According to him as of the 6th it was 12 when other liberals were reporting 40 or so advertisers. So fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so invested in the the reporting of a known Liberal like Thom Hartmann?
Click to expand...


He's a Progressive asshat he's one of your's


----------



## Big Fitz

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thom Hartmann #1 progressive talk show host calls you and your information a liar. According to him as of the 6th it was 12 when other liberals were reporting 40 or so advertisers. So fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so invested in the the reporting of a known Liberal like Thom Hartmann?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a Progressive asshat he's one of your's
Click to expand...

They'll engage in the "No True Scotsman" defense to justify ignoring Thom, even though he's a bigger loony leftist than I suspect many on this board who play at being one.

Just remember, it's all Reagan's fault.


----------



## whitehall

The left's argument is running a little thin. We still have that Maher million dollar donation elephant in the room. Does the word "slut" trump using forged documents to try to influence an election? Dan Rather should be in prison instead of making 100k in the left wing lecture circuit.


----------



## kidrocks

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't.  But that isn't Rush's fault.  Nor is it KO's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's the fault of the big corporations that front them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask people how you can expect to have laws that somehow meet the individual needs of 310,000,000 people and I generally get no answer.
> 
> This whole stage is at the federal leve and there is NO Rational discussion at that level on much of anything except the limited scope of government defined the USC.
> 
> Beyond that, rational discussions best take place at the local level.
> 
> The GOP has become a traitor to it's very principles.  They allow things at the national level and anytime you get that kind of mass....you will have useless conversations and a whole lot of fear mongering.
> 
> You won't "fix" health care at the federal level.  Many people don't want that kind of fix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I trust the federal govenrment more than I trust corporations and markets.
> 
> Fact is, the rest of the world has single payer, universal healthcare.  We're the only one who let "the market" decide who lives and who dies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The liberal is showing his true colors.
Click to expand...



Thanks, we will take that as a compliment.


----------



## whitehall

Why wouldn't Rush try to stem the damage caused by the left wing's promotion of outrage for using the word slut? It's a power issue. Will Rush survive or will the tax exempt entities like Media Matters combined with the entire liberal media succeed in silencing him. I bet on rush.


----------



## Big Fitz

whitehall said:


> The left's argument is running a little thin. We still have that Maher million dollar donation elephant in the room. Does the word "slut" trump using forged documents to try to influence an election? Dan Rather should be in prison instead of making 100k in the left wing lecture circuit.


Speaking of Dan Rather, I was rather shocked a few days ago to learn that my parents did not realize that the Bush National Guard memos had been faked.  Something I thought was common knowledge to the entire world.  

A little education is a good thing I guess, to stave off creeping progressivism's big lies.


----------



## Listening

Is he off the air yet ???


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## kidrocks

Listening said:


> Is he off the air yet ???





Stay tuned my friend, stay tuned.


----------



## Listening

kidrocks said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he off the air yet ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned my friend, stay tuned.
Click to expand...


A. I am not your friend.

B. I'll take that as a no.


----------



## kidrocks

Listening said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he off the air yet ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned my friend, stay tuned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A. I am not your friend.
> 
> B. I'll take that as a no.
Click to expand...



How perceptive of you but not very open-minded.


----------



## beagle9

What about these so called moralistic corporations and/or companies that are walking now, and all because of a so called moralism in which they now are having ? Lets name one (legal zoom for one example), who were being advertised on these shows alot, yet were allowing themselves to knowingly be used as an accessory to what is known by all of us who have any sense, "as advertisement manipulation in regards to their products being advertised on these shows" ???  

The host would perform this manipulation upon us, by way of the add set up, be it through story telling (creating and/or fabracating a story that would fit the advertised product), or to add it to an issue without it being warranted within the issue (or) just playing make believe for a second or two, where as the radio host would make up a story or work an issue into something that would then fit with the advertised product, in which we would then hear next (when listening) routinely upon these radio talk shows. It is done in these ways in which they would advertise or plug these products for them, but hey (no big deal right)?  

Example: The talk show host would be speaking on an issue, then for his add clients/companies who would pay for the plug, he would tie an issue into an upcoming advertisement which is about to be plugged by way of the joining the advertisement to the hot topic issue somehow, and all in order to give it a huge plug and/or a boost by tying it into a huge important topic/issue being talked about, yet all done in a manipulating way, even if it didnot apply to the issue being spoken on, it was still done in a manipulating way for the advertised company, and guess what, it was all done with their acceptance of in this practice for a long long time. 

Now I ask, did they ever walk when this went on or still does go on, I mean they are soooooooooo moral and all that sort of thing now you know? Hypocryts is what they are, pure and simple!


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thom Hartmann #1 progressive talk show host calls you and your information a liar. According to him as of the 6th it was 12 when other liberals were reporting 40 or so advertisers. So fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so invested in the the reporting of a known Liberal like Thom Hartmann?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a Progressive asshat he's one of your's
Click to expand...


Yanno.........that's like saying the Westboro Baptist Church is a good Christian church.

Try again ya sperm slurping colon jouster.


----------



## NYcarbineer

It's only getting worse:

*From todays TRI Newsletter: Premiere Networks is circulating a list of 98 advertisers who want to avoid environments likely to stir negative sentiments. The list includes carmakers (Ford, GM, Toyota), insurance companies (Allstate, Geico, Prudential, State Farm) and restaurants (McDonalds, Subway). As youll see in the note below, those environments go beyond the Rush Limbaugh show  

To all Traffic Managers: The information below applies to your Premiere Radio Networks commercial inventory. More than 350 different advertisers sponsor the programs and services provided to your station on a barter basis. Like advertisers that purchase commercials on your radio station from your sales staff, our sponsors communicate specific rotations, daypart preferences and advertising environments they prefer Theyve specifically asked that you schedule their commercials in dayparts or programs free of content that you know are deemed to be offensive or controversial (for example, Mark Levin, Rush Limbaugh, Tom Leykis, Michael Savage, Glenn Beck, Sean Hannity). Those are defined as environments likely to stir negative sentiment from a very small percentage of the listening public.*


News : When it comes to advertisers avoiding controversial shows, it's not just Rush | Radio-Info.com

Oops, I misspoke.  I should have said it's only getting better.


----------



## JoeB131

bigrebnc1775 said:


> [I don't give a fuck what the GOP wants Romney is a mirror image of obama.



Okay, that's fine an all, but don't go around painting yourself as this authority on "conservatism" when there is broad agreement that the system is broken and needs to be fixed.   This is going to be a non-issue in November.  The only issue is going to be should it be Federal or State mandates.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [I don't give a fuck what the GOP wants Romney is a mirror image of obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that's fine an all, but don't go around painting yourself as this authority on "conservatism" when there is broad agreement that the system is broken and needs to be fixed.   This is going to be a non-issue in November.  The only issue is going to be should it be Federal or State mandates.
Click to expand...


I don't paint my self as an authority on anything, But I do know what a liberal is and you are one. Romney actions as a governor makes him a mirror image of obama. and you are a liberal.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

kidrocks said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's the fault of the big corporations that front them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trust the federal govenrment more than I trust corporations and markets.
> 
> Fact is, the rest of the world has single payer, universal healthcare.  We're the only one who let "the market" decide who lives and who dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal is showing his true colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, we will take that as a compliment.
Click to expand...

If you think shit is a good thing have at it.


----------



## tinydancer

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I trust the federal govenrment more than I trust corporations and markets.
> 
> Fact is, the rest of the world has single payer, universal healthcare.  We're the only one who let "the market" decide who lives and who dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why their sucks and ours doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I get the feeling you've never been outside the US and don't even have a passport, much less speak a language other than English.
> 
> They spend less than we do, have a longer life expectancy, lower infant mortality rates, and a terminal illness does not bankrupt the family.
Click to expand...


With all due respect, I have to call bullshit on this post.

And before you can attack me personally I speak 5 languages. English, French, Ukrainian and the most important of all I speak "Don Cherry" And last but not least...

Boomhauer.

Now let's address your post. The "rest of the world"?. You know what it takes to get "free health care" in Canada for example.

You give me 40% to 50% in tax dollars Fed money coming off your pay every two weeks, oh and 7% sales tax in Ontario for example and then add 5% for your GST.

See you can get "free health care" too.


----------



## JoeB131

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [I don't give a fuck what the GOP wants Romney is a mirror image of obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that's fine an all, but don't go around painting yourself as this authority on "conservatism" when there is broad agreement that the system is broken and needs to be fixed.   This is going to be a non-issue in November.  The only issue is going to be should it be Federal or State mandates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't paint my self as an authority on anything, But I do know what a liberal is and you are one. Romney actions as a governor makes him a mirror image of obama. and you are a liberal.
Click to expand...


I think it's laughable that Ron Paul Nutbags think they live in a country that is 90% liberal, and they somehow think they can still win in November...


----------



## JoeB131

tinydancer said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why their sucks and ours doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I get the feeling you've never been outside the US and don't even have a passport, much less speak a language other than English.
> 
> They spend less than we do, have a longer life expectancy, lower infant mortality rates, and a terminal illness does not bankrupt the family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect, I have to call bullshit on this post.
> 
> And before you can attack me personally I speak 5 languages. English, French, Ukrainian and the most important of all I speak "Don Cherry" And last but not least...
> 
> Boomhauer.
> 
> Now let's address your post. The "rest of the world"?. You know what it takes to get "free health care" in Canada for example.
> 
> You give me 40% to 50% in tax dollars Fed money coming off your pay every two weeks, oh and 7% sales tax in Ontario for example and then add 5% for your GST.
> 
> See you can get "free health care" too.
Click to expand...



Funny, I've been to Canada a bunch of times, never heard the Canadians whining about it.  

The Canadians also spend half per capita than we do on health care.  And they live longer and have a lower infant mortality rate.  

You make it sound like it's some overtaxed third world country. Really, it's kind of just like here, but colder.


----------



## tinydancer

Disclaimer:

I'm a big believer in trying to help out those less fortunate than any of us just attempting to access decent health care.

I'm huge fan of France and Sweden on their two tier plans.

But when an activist like Fluke comes up with a BC moment for promiscuity  when we really need to be subsidizing research into early dementia or multiple sclerosis or <fill in the blank> is a completely off the richter scale abhorrent moment.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so invested in the the reporting of a known Liberal like Thom Hartmann?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Progressive asshat he's one of your's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno.........that's like saying the Westboro Baptist Church is a good Christian church.
> 
> Try again ya sperm slurping colon jouster.
Click to expand...


The NUMBER 1 progressive talk show host and you don't want to claim him? Seabitch I realize your throat is hurting from sucking all those dicks at the docks but you are pathetic.


----------



## JoeB131

tinydancer said:


> Disclaimer:
> 
> I'm a big believer in trying to help out those less fortunate than any of us just attempting to access decent health care.
> 
> I'm huge fan of France and Sweden on their two tier plans.
> 
> But when an activist like Fluke comes up with a BC moment for promiscuity  when we really need to be subsidizing research into early dementia or multiple sclerosis or <fill in the blank> is a completely off the richter scale abhorrent moment.



First, FLuke's testimony wasn't about "promiscuity", it was about women who have valid medical need for BC medications are discriminated against by the CHurch owned businesses and their silliness.  

Second, as a fiscal matter, paying for birth control actually makes sense.  BC Treatment costs $600.00 a year. A Pregnancy costs $3000 a shot. And then those snot-nosed little babies keep running up medical bills until they hit 18 Or 26.  

So most insurance companies HAPPILY Pay for BC options.  

The Bishops weren't arguing that they were about to cure MS and they need to conserve their resources.  They are saying their magic sky friend doesn't like birth control and they don't want to pay for it.

Since you brought up France, they pay for the birth control.  They pay for the abortions, even.  And they have less abortions than we do because 1) Birth control is more widely used and 2) when a woman does find herself pregnant, she knows that she'll have her needs met.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Big Fitz said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so invested in the the reporting of a known Liberal like Thom Hartmann?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Progressive asshat he's one of your's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'll engage in the "No True Scotsman" defense to justify ignoring Thom, even though he's a bigger loony leftist than I suspect many on this board who play at being one.
> 
> Just remember, it's all Reagan's fault.
Click to expand...


Maybe Thom is not as big of a nutcase as some other liberals are. He's kicking the shit out of this Rush thing and the left turds on this board doesn't like it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that's fine an all, but don't go around painting yourself as this authority on "conservatism" when there is broad agreement that the system is broken and needs to be fixed.   This is going to be a non-issue in November.  The only issue is going to be should it be Federal or State mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't paint my self as an authority on anything, But I do know what a liberal is and you are one. Romney actions as a governor makes him a mirror image of obama. and you are a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's laughable that Ron Paul Nutbags think they live in a country that is 90% liberal, and they somehow think they can still win in November...
Click to expand...


Nope but you are a liberal.


----------



## JoeB131

Okay, guy, you keep telling yourself that.  

Ron Paul is crazy.  

People who follow him are disconnected from reality.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, guy, you keep telling yourself that.
> 
> Ron Paul is crazy.
> 
> People who follow him are disconnected from reality.


Talk about crazy,
You are a liberal who thinks he's not, now tell me you aren't crazy.


----------



## tinydancer

JoeB131 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I get the feeling you've never been outside the US and don't even have a passport, much less speak a language other than English.
> 
> They spend less than we do, have a longer life expectancy, lower infant mortality rates, and a terminal illness does not bankrupt the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, I have to call bullshit on this post.
> 
> And before you can attack me personally I speak 5 languages. English, French, Ukrainian and the most important of all I speak "Don Cherry" And last but not least...
> 
> Boomhauer.
> 
> Now let's address your post. The "rest of the world"?. You know what it takes to get "free health care" in Canada for example.
> 
> You give me 40% to 50% in tax dollars Fed money coming off your pay every two weeks, oh and 7% sales tax in Ontario for example and then add 5% for your GST.
> 
> See you can get "free health care" too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I've been to Canada a bunch of times, never heard the Canadians whining about it.
> 
> The Canadians also spend half per capita than we do on health care.  And they live longer and have a lower infant mortality rate.
> 
> You make it sound like it's some overtaxed third world country. Really, it's kind of just like here, but colder.
Click to expand...


I'm just south of Winnipeg. I know my country coast to coast quite well. 

I'm with you on wanting to change how health care is delivered. If you read my posts as conservative as I am I love France. I adore their health care system. Two tiered. 

Now after calling 911 over that post, I want you to truly take a look at the French model and Sweden's. 

Two tier and awesome and more bang for your buck.

But politicians always get in the way of anything that can be fixed. 

We truly have been bled dry by this completely inefficient system though where a man because of a local government mandate that lets homeless into ER wards and this man died and stayed dead in his wheel chair and no one else got attended to as well.

The staff just assumed he was a drunk Indian and never tended to this man.

What I don't get is you actually have a chance to come up with the best of the best of the best potentially health care system on the planet and you want to play politics in stead of just fixing the issue.

I swear they live in a different universe in Washington.


----------



## tinydancer

Let me get you the link.  This is just so sad and such an example where politics interfered with health care.

Primordial scream every time I go round this story.

*The Death of Brian Sinclair

On September 19, 2008, Brian Sinclair, an indigent, physically and cognitively disabled, Aboriginal, vulnerable man, attended the emergency department of the Winnipeg Health Sciences Centre in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada. He complained of abdominal pain, a catheter problem, and a lack of any urinary output for over 24 hours.  Hospital staff directed him to wait, and so he did. He sat in his wheelchair in the emergency waiting room for thirty-four hours.

For thirty-four hours Brian Sinclair was ignored, even as he sat in the hospital waiting room in distress, vomiting, and dying. He was left to suffer in agony, and was provided with no care, treatment, assessment, attention, or necessaries of life.  As a result, he died.*


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [I don't give a fuck what the GOP wants Romney is a mirror image of obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that's fine an all, but don't go around painting yourself as this authority on "conservatism" when there is broad agreement that the system is broken and needs to be fixed.   This is going to be a non-issue in November.  The only issue is going to be should it be Federal or State mandates.
Click to expand...



 Mitt Romney is simply Lib-stick on a Pig, and that is a cross between a lib, and who knows what else in what we think that he is, in which he is seemingly found to be this say anything that anyone wants to hear kind of guy, trying to get electable or elected at the end of the day, so who exactly is Mitt Romney really ??..


----------



## beagle9

tinydancer said:


> Let me get you the link.  This is just so sad and such an example where politics interfered with health care.
> 
> Primordial scream every time I go round this story.
> 
> *The Death of Brian Sinclair
> 
> On September 19, 2008, Brian Sinclair, an indigent, physically and cognitively disabled, Aboriginal, vulnerable man, attended the emergency department of the Winnipeg Health Sciences Centre in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada. He complained of abdominal pain, a catheter problem, and a lack of any urinary output for over 24 hours.  Hospital staff directed him to wait, and so he did. He sat in his wheelchair in the emergency waiting room for thirty-four hours.
> 
> For thirty-four hours Brian Sinclair was ignored, even as he sat in the hospital waiting room in distress, vomiting, and dying. He was left to suffer in agony, and was provided with no care, treatment, assessment, attention, or necessaries of life.  As a result, he died.*


This has been going on for quite a while in American emergency rooms also, so who is finally going to fix these things ????


----------



## Zoom

Big Fitz said:


> rdking647 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from the carbonite website
> 
> No one with daughters the age of Sandra Fluke, and I have two, could possibly abide the insult and abuse heaped upon this courageous and well-intentioned young lady. Mr. Limbaugh, with his highly personal attacks on Miss Fluke, overstepped any reasonable bounds of decency. Even though Mr. Limbaugh has now issued an apology, we have nonetheless decided to withdraw our advertising from his show. We hope that our action, along with the other advertisers who have already withdrawn their ads, will ultimately contribute to a more civilized public discourse.
> 
> 
> another sponsor tells limbaugh to go f himself
> 
> 
> 
> If true, oh thank GOD!  I was sick of their commercials.  They'll be replaced shortly.  No worries.
Click to expand...


How is that working out for Rush?


----------



## tinydancer

JoeB131 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer:
> 
> I'm a big believer in trying to help out those less fortunate than any of us just attempting to access decent health care.
> 
> I'm huge fan of France and Sweden on their two tier plans.
> 
> But when an activist like Fluke comes up with a BC moment for promiscuity  when we really need to be subsidizing research into early dementia or multiple sclerosis or <fill in the blank> is a completely off the richter scale abhorrent moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, FLuke's testimony wasn't about "promiscuity", it was about women who have valid medical need for BC medications are discriminated against by the CHurch owned businesses and their silliness.
> 
> Second, as a fiscal matter, paying for birth control actually makes sense.  BC Treatment costs $600.00 a year. A Pregnancy costs $3000 a shot. And then those snot-nosed little babies keep running up medical bills until they hit 18 Or 26.
> 
> So most insurance companies HAPPILY Pay for BC options.
> 
> The Bishops weren't arguing that they were about to cure MS and they need to conserve their resources.  They are saying their magic sky friend doesn't like birth control and they don't want to pay for it.
> 
> Since you brought up France, they pay for the birth control.  They pay for the abortions, even.  And they have less abortions than we do because 1) Birth control is more widely used and 2) when a woman does find herself pregnant, she knows that she'll have her needs met.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## tinydancer

Zoom said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdking647 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from the carbonite website
> 
> No one with daughters the age of Sandra Fluke, and I have two, could possibly abide the insult and abuse heaped upon this courageous and well-intentioned young lady. Mr. Limbaugh, with his highly personal attacks on Miss Fluke, overstepped any reasonable bounds of decency. Even though Mr. Limbaugh has now issued an apology, we have nonetheless decided to withdraw our advertising from his show. We hope that our action, along with the other advertisers who have already withdrawn their ads, will ultimately contribute to a more civilized public discourse.
> 
> 
> another sponsor tells limbaugh to go f himself
> 
> 
> 
> If true, oh thank GOD!  I was sick of their commercials.  They'll be replaced shortly.  No worries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that working out for Rush?
Click to expand...


Everything is working out for Rush.

It's the best.


----------



## Synthaholic

Listening said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he off the air yet ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned my friend, stay tuned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A. I am not your friend.
> 
> B. I'll take that as a no.
Click to expand...

Wingnuts are soooo emotional!


----------



## Zoom

tinydancer said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, oh thank GOD!  I was sick of their commercials.  They'll be replaced shortly.  No worries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that working out for Rush?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything is working out for Rush.
> 
> It's the best.
Click to expand...


If it were working out fine for him, he would NEVER have "apologized".  By the way, that made it worse.  He didnt apologize at all of course and now he is paying for it, literally.

Rush Beck!


----------



## Big Fitz

Zoom said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdking647 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from the carbonite website
> 
> No one with daughters the age of Sandra Fluke, and I have two, could possibly abide the insult and abuse heaped upon this courageous and well-intentioned young lady. Mr. Limbaugh, with his highly personal attacks on Miss Fluke, overstepped any reasonable bounds of decency. Even though Mr. Limbaugh has now issued an apology, we have nonetheless decided to withdraw our advertising from his show. We hope that our action, along with the other advertisers who have already withdrawn their ads, will ultimately contribute to a more civilized public discourse.
> 
> 
> another sponsor tells limbaugh to go f himself
> 
> 
> 
> If true, oh thank GOD!  I was sick of their commercials.  They'll be replaced shortly.  No worries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that working out for Rush?
Click to expand...

Seems to be working out just fine.  New ads, new voices interested in promoting on his show.  I've heard no dead air or station promos the days I listened since.


----------



## EriktheRed

Big Fitz said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, oh thank GOD!  I was sick of their commercials.  They'll be replaced shortly.  No worries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that working out for Rush?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to be working out just fine.  New ads, new voices interested in promoting on his show.  I've heard no dead air or station promos the days I listened since.
Click to expand...


Of course. There are plenty of shady online dating sites and questionable "miracle cures" that would love to fill the void left by Sears and Allstate.


----------



## EriktheRed

> From todays TRI Newsletter: Premiere Networks is circulating a list of 98 advertisers who want to avoid environments likely to stir negative sentiments. The list includes carmakers (Ford, GM, Toyota), insurance companies (Allstate, Geico, Prudential, State Farm) and restaurants (McDonalds, Subway). As youll see in the note below, those environments go beyond the Rush Limbaugh show
> 
> To all Traffic Managers: The information below applies to your Premiere Radio Networks commercial inventory. More than 350 different advertisers sponsor the programs and services provided to your station on a barter basis. Like advertisers that purchase commercials on your radio station from your sales staff, our sponsors communicate specific rotations, daypart preferences and advertising environments they prefer Theyve specifically asked that you schedule their commercials in dayparts or programs free of content that you know are deemed to be offensive or controversial (for example, Mark Levin, Rush Limbaugh, Tom Leykis, Michael Savage, Glenn Beck, Sean Hannity). Those are defined as environments likely to stir negative sentiment from a very small percentage of the listening public.




News : When it comes to advertisers avoiding controversial shows, it's not just Rush | Radio-Info.com


----------



## Big Fitz

EriktheRed said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that working out for Rush?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be working out just fine.  New ads, new voices interested in promoting on his show.  I've heard no dead air or station promos the days I listened since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course. There are plenty of shady online dating sites and questionable "miracle cures" that would love to fill the void left by Sears and Allstate.
Click to expand...

Bills paid are bills paid.  You been listening to the show and can account for who's replacing the ads?  I hear those ads across all shows, liberal and conservative talk radio.  Why would he want money from AOL/Huffpoo anyway?  Oh that's right!  their 'news' is now edited and provided for by the Huffypoo.  why were they even advertising on his show anyway?


----------



## thereisnospoon

kidrocks said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's the fault of the big corporations that front them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trust the federal govenrment more than I trust corporations and markets.
> 
> Fact is, the rest of the world has single payer, universal healthcare.  We're the only one who let "the market" decide who lives and who dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal is showing his true colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, we will take that as a compliment.
Click to expand...

Ok...Then why don't you pack your shit and move to the "rest of the world".
As long as there are not enough of you, we will not have socialist medicine here.
Why anyone would expect our federal government which cannot do anything within a budget and with any efficiency, to be capable to taking care of 310 million people is a mystery.
Socialized medicine is a synonym for rationed care. Essentially, every medical professional becomes a government employee. In order to create the necessary captive market, private care for payment or in fact, ANY care outside the government mandated system is made illegal.  Every country that has universal insurance has patients waiting in long lines or for extended periods of time to get the simplest of procedures done that we here can get in days.
I have friends in Canada that attest to this. 
Should our federal government take on such a gargantuan task, it is going to demand something in return. Higher taxes is a given. Taxes will have to be raised to confiscatory levels. Government will set up rules that will be intrusive on our personal lives as well as on business. The system will demand compliance. 
Of course a gigantic bureaucracy requiring perhaps tens of thousands of new government employees. 
You people who cheer lead for socialized medicine believe all that has to be done is for the federal government to pass laws mandating this and suddenly you think you get "free" unfettered access to medical care. 
It does not and never will work that way.
And please, spare the nonsense about "sacrifice" or taxing the wealthy to achieve funding. That's hogwash.
"Because they have it" is not a valid reason to turn the country on it's head.
You dream of a socialist utopia where government takes care of you womb to tomb is never realized.
So you see, it is much easier for you pack your shit and find "the rest of the world".
With political me too's, nobody wins.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thom Hartmann #1 progressive talk show host calls you and your information a liar. According to him as of the 6th it was 12 when other liberals were reporting 40 or so advertisers. So fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so invested in the the reporting of a known Liberal like Thom Hartmann?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a Progressive asshat he's one of your's
Click to expand...

But why are you treating him as the second coming of Edward R. Murrow?  (look him up, retard)

I thought you couldn't trust the Liberal media?

And why do I have to keep asking you the same question over and over?  How retarded are you?

That's 4 questions, so you will be confused, then lash out with deflections and insults.


----------



## thereisnospoon

tinydancer said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why their sucks and ours doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I get the feeling you've never been outside the US and don't even have a passport, much less speak a language other than English.
> 
> They spend less than we do, have a longer life expectancy, lower infant mortality rates, and a terminal illness does not bankrupt the family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect, I have to call bullshit on this post.
> 
> And before you can attack me personally I speak 5 languages. English, French, Ukrainian and the most important of all I speak "Don Cherry" And last but not least...
> 
> Boomhauer.
> 
> Now let's address your post. The "rest of the world"?. You know what it takes to get "free health care" in Canada for example.
> 
> You give me 40% to 50% in tax dollars Fed money coming off your pay every two weeks, oh and 7% sales tax in Ontario for example and then add 5% for your GST.
> 
> See you can get "free health care" too.
Click to expand...

I don't see where knowing another language besides one's native tongue is relevant. I commend you on your restraint in your reply. I would have replied with a caustic "what difference does that make?"
Anyway, these morons wishing for what they believe to be "free" medical care when tested say their main concern is for those who cannot afford care or cannot get insurance. Nonsense. They care about themselves ONLY. The want someone else to pay for their care. It's always been that way from the start of the Welfare State created by Roosevelt's Great Society. The non-producers learned it was easy to look to the producers to ( I like this one) "take care of people"....Please. 
We do not hire politicians to "take care of us".


----------



## Synthaholic

whitehall said:


> The left's argument is running a little thin. We still have that Maher million dollar donation elephant in the room. Does the word "slut" trump using forged documents to try to influence an election? Dan Rather should be in prison instead of making 100k in the left wing lecture circuit.


How many document*s*, wingnut?


----------



## Synthaholic

whitehall said:


> Why wouldn't Rush try to stem the damage caused by the left wing's promotion of outrage for using the word slut? It's a power issue. Will Rush survive or will the tax exempt entities like Media Matters *combined with the entire liberal media succeed in silencing him.* I bet on rush.



Except Thom Hartmann, apparently.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [I don't give a fuck what the GOP wants Romney is a mirror image of obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that's fine an all, but don't go around painting yourself as this authority on "conservatism" when there is broad agreement that the system is broken and needs to be fixed.   This is going to be a non-issue in November.  The only issue is going to be should it be Federal or State mandates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I don't paint my self as an authority on anything*, But I do know what a liberal is and you are one. Romney actions as a governor makes him a mirror image of obama. and you are a liberal.
Click to expand...


We don't paint you as an authority on anything, either.  Or even knowledgeable.


----------



## Katzndogz

EriktheRed said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that working out for Rush?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be working out just fine.  New ads, new voices interested in promoting on his show.  I've heard no dead air or station promos the days I listened since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course. There are plenty of shady online dating sites and questionable "miracle cures" that would love to fill the void left by Sears and Allstate.
Click to expand...


Absolutely!  The goal of advertising is to reach as large a potential customer base as possible.  It's not a political statement.  Advertising is to make money for the advertiser.  It isn't to make money for the station or the show.  It's to make money for the advertiser.  

Whoever left Rush's show has turned down the largest potential customer base in the US.  It's not Rush that's going to be paying the price, it's the advertiser trading off income for principle.


----------



## JoeB131

thereisnospoon said:


> Ok...Then why don't you pack your shit and move to the "rest of the world".
> As long as there are not enough of you, we will not have socialist medicine here.
> Why anyone would expect our federal government which cannot do anything within a budget and with any efficiency, to be capable to taking care of 310 million people is a mystery.
> Socialized medicine is a synonym for rationed care. Essentially, every medical professional becomes a government employee. In order to create the necessary captive market, private care for payment or in fact, ANY care outside the government mandated system is made illegal.  Every country that has universal insurance has patients waiting in long lines or for extended periods of time to get the simplest of procedures done that we here can get in days.
> I have friends in Canada that attest to this.
> Should our federal government take on such a gargantuan task, it is going to demand something in return. Higher taxes is a given. Taxes will have to be raised to confiscatory levels. Government will set up rules that will be intrusive on our personal lives as well as on business. The system will demand compliance.
> Of course a gigantic bureaucracy requiring perhaps tens of thousands of new government employees.
> You people who cheer lead for socialized medicine believe all that has to be done is for the federal government to pass laws mandating this and suddenly you think you get "free" unfettered access to medical care.
> It does not and never will work that way.
> And please, spare the nonsense about "sacrifice" or taxing the wealthy to achieve funding. That's hogwash.
> "Because they have it" is not a valid reason to turn the country on it's head.
> You dream of a socialist utopia where government takes care of you womb to tomb is never realized.
> So you see, it is much easier for you pack your shit and find "the rest of the world".
> With political me too's, nobody wins.



A few points on this.  

first, we spend more than any other country in the world on health care.  So it's not an issue of spending.  It's how the resources are being allocated that are the problem. Private insurance has a 30% overhead of bureaucracy and profit-taking. 

Second, health care is rationed now.  Insurance companies were finding all sorts of reasons not to pay for claims when people paid good money for insurance.  Also, 62% of bankruptcies are linked to health crises, and75% of those folks had insurance when the problem started.  

I know you all "know someone from Canada" who tells you about the horrors of Canadian Health care (where, once again, people live longer and they have a lower infant mortality rate) but the ugly truth is, the Canadians have a better system than we do, and no one, not even the Conservative Party, is clamoring for an "American Style Health Care" system. 

I do kind of like the German system, where they have universal coverage, but the programs are administered privately by contractors, and you find a program that fits for you.   The German system, by the way, has been in place since 1888.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that's fine an all, but don't go around painting yourself as this authority on "conservatism" when there is broad agreement that the system is broken and needs to be fixed.   This is going to be a non-issue in November.  The only issue is going to be should it be Federal or State mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't paint my self as an authority on anything*, But I do know what a liberal is and you are one. Romney actions as a governor makes him a mirror image of obama. and you are a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't paint you as an authority on anything, either.  Or even knowledgeable.
Click to expand...

Bitch when I want stupid I will post a reply too you. Look I just did.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so invested in the the reporting of a known Liberal like Thom Hartmann?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Progressive asshat he's one of your's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But why are you treating him as the second coming of Edward R. Murrow?  (look him up, retard)
> 
> I thought you couldn't trust the Liberal media?
> 
> And why do I have to keep asking you the same question over and over?  How retarded are you?
> 
> That's 4 questions, so you will be confused, then lash out with deflections and insults.
Click to expand...

Who said I was? I'm just pointing that one of your own is calling your and your argument a liar.


----------



## Dot Com

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't paint my self as an authority on anything*, But I do know what a liberal is and you are one. Romney actions as a governor makes him a mirror image of obama. and you are a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't paint you as an authority on anything, either.  Or even knowledgeable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch when I want stupid I will post a reply too you. Look I just did.
Click to expand...


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Progressive asshat he's one of your's
> 
> 
> 
> But why are you treating him as the second coming of Edward R. Murrow?  (look him up, retard)
> 
> I thought you couldn't trust the Liberal media?
> 
> And why do I have to keep asking you the same question over and over?  How retarded are you?
> 
> That's 4 questions, so you will be confused, then lash out with deflections and insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said I was? I'm just pointing that one of your own is calling your and your argument a liar.
Click to expand...

You've pointed it out at least 10 times.

And each was a FAIL.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't paint my self as an authority on anything*, But I do know what a liberal is and you are one. Romney actions as a governor makes him a mirror image of obama. and you are a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't paint you as an authority on anything, either.  Or even knowledgeable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch when I want stupid I will post a reply too you. Look I just did.
Click to expand...


That's right.......although properly phrased it would read "bitch, when I want to display stupid, I will reply to a post".


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't paint you as an authority on anything, either.  Or even knowledgeable.
> 
> 
> 
> Bitch when I want stupid I will post a reply too you. Look I just did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right.......although properly phrased it would read "bitch, when I want to display stupid, I will reply to a post".
Click to expand...


Cum sucking seabitch when I want the attention of a moron I will make a post to you. Hell guess what I just did.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But why are you treating him as the second coming of Edward R. Murrow?  (look him up, retard)
> 
> I thought you couldn't trust the Liberal media?
> 
> And why do I have to keep asking you the same question over and over?  How retarded are you?
> 
> That's 4 questions, so you will be confused, then lash out with deflections and insults.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said I was? I'm just pointing that one of your own is calling your and your argument a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've pointed it out at least 10 times.
> 
> And each was a FAIL.
Click to expand...

The left eat their own even the #1 rated progressive talk show host. Hell he's almost as famous as Rush Limbaugh.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dot Com said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't paint you as an authority on anything, either.  Or even knowledgeable.
> 
> 
> 
> Bitch when I want stupid I will post a reply too you. Look I just did.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Dumb Con what can I say?


----------



## HUGGY

*Sponsors are dropping rush*

Up to 98 so far and still counting.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

HUGGY said:


> *Sponsors are dropping rush*
> 
> Up to 98 so far and still counting.



I heard it was a million


----------



## HUGGY

bigrebnc1775 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sponsors are dropping rush*
> 
> Up to 98 so far and still counting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it was a million
Click to expand...


Nope..as usual you get it wrong.  Just 98.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

HUGGY said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sponsors are dropping rush*
> 
> Up to 98 so far and still counting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it was a million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope..as usual you get it wrong.  Just 98.
Click to expand...


Ever heard of sarcasm? and according to Thom Hartman #1 progressive talk show host you got it or just a liar. the number as of march 6th was 12 and that was also the time it was reported by you mouth breathing liberals it was 40


----------



## Wry Catcher

Lucky for bigrebnc1775 that he doesn't need sponsors for him to continue posting.  I have no doubt "Regal Assets" would respond to bigrebnc1776's vulgrity in this way, he "no longer fell in line with our core values as a company, we had to take action and that led us to our decision to remove our advertising from"...his postings 



Rush Limbaugh Former Advertiser Issues Statement | WebProNews


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Wry Catcher said:


> Lucky for bigrebnc1775 that he doesn't need sponsors for him to continue posting.  I have no doubt "Regal Assets" would respond to bigrebnc1776's vulgrity in this way, he "no longer fell in line with our core values as a company, we had to take action and that led us to our decision to remove our advertising from"...his postings
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Former Advertiser Issues Statement | WebProNews



Rush Rejects Advertisers begging to come back; you should reject them, too - Atlas Shrugs


----------



## Wry Catcher

Wow, great argument and the source, so informed, so unbiased, so ...  Randian(?).  Good grief man, you need to expand your information base and delete most of those which reinforce your opinions.  You believe what you believe and that's fine, but such beliefs (my opinion) NEED to be challenged and it is good for you to critically examine what you believe.


----------



## Meister

Wry Catcher said:


> Wow, great argument and the source, so informed, so unbiased, so ...  Randian(?).  Good grief man, you need to expand your information base and delete most of those which reinforce your opinions.  You believe what you believe and that's fine, but such beliefs (my opinion) NEED to be challenged and it is good for you to critically examine what you believe.



Just what source does your "opinions" come from, wry?  Good grief....


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sponsors are dropping rush*
> 
> Up to 98 so far and still counting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it was a million
Click to expand...

No, you heard it was 12.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meister said:


> wry catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, great argument and the source, so informed, so unbiased, so ...  Randian(?).  Good grief man, you need to expand your information base and delete most of those which reinforce your opinions.  You believe what you believe and that's fine, but such beliefs (my opinion) need to be challenged and it is good for you to critically examine what you believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just what source does your "opinions" come from, wry?  Good grief....
Click to expand...


yep


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sponsors are dropping rush*
> 
> Up to 98 so far and still counting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it was a million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you heard it was 12.
Click to expand...



Thats what the number 1 progressive talk show host Thom Hartmann said. After all he is one of your's Almost as famous as Rush Limbaugh.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Wry Catcher said:


> Wow, great argument and the source, so informed, so unbiased, so ...  Randian(?).  Good grief man, you need to expand your information base and delete most of those which reinforce your opinions.  You believe what you believe and that's fine, but such beliefs (my opinion) NEED to be challenged and it is good for you to critically examine what you believe.



The way Little Rebecca uses Google is like this.......

She googles whatever she's arguing about at the time, looks for sites that will prove her assertations (whether factual or not), and posts the "link".


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it was a million
> 
> 
> 
> No, you heard it was 12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what the number 1 progressive talk show host Thom Hartmann said. After all he is one of your's Almost as famous as Rush Limbaugh.
Click to expand...

IF he said it, he was wrong.

Do you still claim that it's only 12?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you heard it was 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what the number 1 progressive talk show host Thom Hartmann said. After all he is one of your's Almost as famous as Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IF he said it, he was wrong.
> 
> Do you still claim that it's only 12?
Click to expand...


If you disagree with him that means he was right .


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, great argument and the source, so informed, so unbiased, so ...  Randian(?).  Good grief man, you need to expand your information base and delete most of those which reinforce your opinions.  You believe what you believe and that's fine, but such beliefs (my opinion) NEED to be challenged and it is good for you to critically examine what you believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way Little Rebecca uses Google is like this.......
> 
> She googles whatever she's arguing about at the time, looks for sites that will prove her assertations (whether factual or not), and posts the "link".
Click to expand...


Seabitch the faggot sailor wants to be fucked with again? And you don't use a search engine?


----------



## HUGGY

ABikerSailor said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, great argument and the source, so informed, so unbiased, so ...  Randian(?).  Good grief man, you need to expand your information base and delete most of those which reinforce your opinions.  You believe what you believe and that's fine, but such beliefs (my opinion) NEED to be challenged and it is good for you to critically examine what you believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way Little Rebecca uses Google is like this.......
> 
> She googles whatever she's arguing about at the time, looks for sites that will prove her assertations (whether factual or not), and posts the "link".
Click to expand...


It's called willfull ignorance.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

HUGGY said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, great argument and the source, so informed, so unbiased, so ...  Randian(?).  Good grief man, you need to expand your information base and delete most of those which reinforce your opinions.  You believe what you believe and that's fine, but such beliefs (my opinion) NEED to be challenged and it is good for you to critically examine what you believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way Little Rebecca uses Google is like this.......
> 
> She googles whatever she's arguing about at the time, looks for sites that will prove her assertations (whether factual or not), and posts the "link".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called willull ignorance.
Click to expand...


What is willull?


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what the number 1 progressive talk show host Thom Hartmann said. After all he is one of your's Almost as famous as Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> 
> 
> IF he said it, he was wrong.
> 
> Do you still claim that it's only 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you disagree with him that means he was right .
Click to expand...

I am glad that you have finally realized that Liberal talk show hosts are correct, even when they are not.

How long have you been listening to Hartmann?


----------



## HUGGY

bigrebnc1775 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way Little Rebecca uses Google is like this.......
> 
> She googles whatever she's arguing about at the time, looks for sites that will prove her assertations (whether factual or not), and posts the "link".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called willull ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is willull?
Click to expand...


What does it mean to you?  Maybe it is a secret coded message to the muslim underground terrorists that support Obama and seek out red neck fuckwits to do them harm.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

HUGGY said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called willull ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is willull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does it mean to you?  Maybe it is a secret coded message to the muslim underground terrorists that support Obama and seek out red neck fuckwits to do them harm.
Click to expand...


You wrote it, so what is it?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF he said it, he was wrong.
> 
> Do you still claim that it's only 12?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you disagree with him that means he was right .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am glad that you have finally realized that Liberal talk show hosts are correct, even when they are not.
> 
> How long have you been listening to Hartmann?
Click to expand...

In other words you have no answer but just need to get your frustrations out because Rush scares you to death and theirs nothing you can do to protect the defeat of obama in 2012 because of the fucked up obama economy? Is that it?


----------



## Katzndogz

Rush started out with over 18,000 advertisers, including local advertisers.   Some advertisers chose not to take advange of his sizeable audience and left.  They have been replaced.  What's the net loss of advertisers?   Most likely none.


----------



## Intense

Great show today, with Mark Steyn sitting in.


----------



## Synthaholic

Intense said:


> Great show today, with Mark Steyn sitting in.


Did Rush suffer a nervous breakdown?


----------



## Intense

Synthaholic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great show today, with Mark Steyn sitting in.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Rush suffer a nervous breakdown?
Click to expand...


On the Golf Course? I seriously doubt it. 

How are those Panty Liners working out for you???

..... Glad to hear it.


----------



## thereisnospoon

HUGGY said:


> *Sponsors are dropping rush*
> 
> Up to 98 so far and still counting.



You people are still on this non-story?
Get this straight..It doesn't matter.
In fact, some of those which boilted are asking to come back. All have been denied.
Limbaugh's show is not (much to your chagrin) going off the air. Deal with it.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Intense said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great show today, with Mark Steyn sitting in.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Rush suffer a nervous breakdown?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the Golf Course? I seriously doubt it.
> 
> How are those Panty Liners working out for you???
> 
> ..... Glad to hear it.
Click to expand...

 Limbaugh plays golf 5 times a week. 
What the left thinks is irrelevant.


----------



## Intense

thereisnospoon said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Rush suffer a nervous breakdown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Golf Course? I seriously doubt it.
> 
> How are those Panty Liners working out for you???
> 
> ..... Glad to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Limbaugh plays golf 5 times a week.
> What the left thinks is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


He was at a Special Event Today.


----------



## Dick Tuck

This memo from Premiere Networks states that the number of advertisers no longer sponsoring Rush is now 350.  Many are also pulling their spots from Hannity and Levin.  I guess they finally figured out that women are consumers as well.


----------



## Intense

Dick Tuck said:


> This memo from Premiere Networks states that the number of advertisers no longer sponsoring Rush is now 350.  Many are also pulling their spots from Hannity and Levin.  I guess they finally figured out that women are consumers as well.



Your illusion of the RNC being Anti Woman, is growing tiresome. It's only a matter of time before it turns on you, and bites you in the Ass. Looking forward to the display. I guess, for people like you, at least in your mind, having a corrupted message, is better than having no message. Keep thinking Kool-Aid, it's what you are good at.


----------



## Dick Tuck

Intense said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> This memo from Premiere Networks states that the number of advertisers no longer sponsoring Rush is now 350.  Many are also pulling their spots from Hannity and Levin.  I guess they finally figured out that women are consumers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your illusion of the RNC being Anti Woman, is growing tiresome. It's only a matter of time before it turns on you, and bites you in the Ass. Looking forward to the display. I guess, for people like you, at least in your mind, having a corrupted message, is better than having no message. Keep thinking Kool-Aid, it's what you are good at.
Click to expand...


Where in that post did I mention the RNC?  Many Republican women, including several US Senators, spoke out on Rush's outrageous statements.  But since you brought it up, some Republican women, like Senator Murkowski, took a lot of heat for supporting the anti-woman, Blunt amendment, and came out saying they made a mistake.

Believe it or not, many Republicans practice contraception.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Dick Tuck said:


> This memo from Premiere Networks states that the number of advertisers no longer sponsoring Rush is now 350.  Many are also pulling their spots from Hannity and Levin.  I guess they finally figured out that women are consumers as well.



Just liberal women.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Dick Tuck said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> This memo from Premiere Networks states that the number of advertisers no longer sponsoring Rush is now 350.  Many are also pulling their spots from Hannity and Levin.  I guess they finally figured out that women are consumers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your illusion of the RNC being Anti Woman, is growing tiresome. It's only a matter of time before it turns on you, and bites you in the Ass. Looking forward to the display. I guess, for people like you, at least in your mind, having a corrupted message, is better than having no message. Keep thinking Kool-Aid, it's what you are good at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in that post did I mention the RNC?  Many Republican women, including several US Senators, spoke out on Rush's outrageous statements.  But since you brought it up, some Republican women, like Senator Murkowski, took a lot of heat for supporting the anti-woman, Blunt amendment, and came out saying they made a mistake.
> 
> Believe it or not, many Republicans practice contraception.
Click to expand...


Yes, but they don't expect others to pay for it.
You people have twisted this issue into something it's not.
The issue is not the availability of contraception devices, it is whether or not the user should  pay for them or not. 
Your side believes "the pill" and abortion should be someone else's responsibility.
We object based on the premise that the need for these things is the result of "choice".


----------



## theHawk

Intense said:


> Great show today, with Mark Steyn sitting in.



Marc is awesome. He is hilarious.


----------



## Dick Tuck

thereisnospoon said:


> We object based on the premise that the need for these things is the result of "choice".



So's Viagra.  You, and your side, doesn't seem to get the fact that the "choice" is of the woman who owns the body, not by a bunch of middle-aged, white males, who want to ignore the prohibition of the first amendment regarding creation of laws recognizing any establishment, so they may create their own form of an American theocracy.

You do realize, btw, that there's many off-label uses for female contraception, including reduction of the hassle of menopause?  Probably not.


----------



## Dick Tuck

thereisnospoon said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> This memo from Premiere Networks states that the number of advertisers no longer sponsoring Rush is now 350.  Many are also pulling their spots from Hannity and Levin.  I guess they finally figured out that women are consumers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just liberal women.
Click to expand...


Conservative woman don't use contraception?  Conservative women don't find find Rush's idiotic statement demeaning?  I think you'll find many that do and do.  Hell, some real conservatives don't like the idea of the state interfering with reproductive freedoms at all.


----------



## Meister

Dick Tuck said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> We object based on the premise that the need for these things is the result of "choice".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So's Viagra.  You, and your side, doesn't seem to get the fact that the "choice" is of the woman who owns the body, not by a bunch of middle-aged, white males, who want to ignore the prohibition of the first amendment regarding creation of laws recognizing any establishment, so they may create their own form of an American theocracy.
> 
> You do realize, btw, that there's many off-label uses for female contraception, including reduction of the hassle of menopause?  Probably not.
Click to expand...


I just checked with Medco....they don't pay for Viagra.  Geeze, maybe I should get in front of a mock congressional committee.

Viagra
100 Mg Tablet, Brand
Pfizer Us Pharm
View drug information  

Pharmacy / day's supply	 Is this drug covered?	 Qty	 You pay
Medco Pharmacy

NO
View coverage notes
98	
*Not Covered*


----------



## Meister

Dick Tuck said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> This memo from Premiere Networks states that the number of advertisers no longer sponsoring Rush is now 350.  Many are also pulling their spots from Hannity and Levin.  I guess they finally figured out that women are consumers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just liberal women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative woman don't use contraception?  Conservative women don't find find Rush's idiotic statement demeaning?  I think you'll find many that do and do.  Hell, some real conservatives don't like the idea of the state interfering with reproductive freedoms at all.
Click to expand...


For your reading pleasure:
Obama Fares Worse Among Women after Month-Long Contraception Mandate Battle | The Weekly Standard


----------



## NYcarbineer

Synthaholic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great show today, with Mark Steyn sitting in.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Rush suffer a nervous breakdown?
Click to expand...


Golfing, allegedly.

It's too bad OJ's in prison...

...Rush could golf with him.


----------



## Ropey

Meister said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just liberal women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative woman don't use contraception?  Conservative women don't find find Rush's idiotic statement demeaning?  I think you'll find many that do and do.  Hell, some real conservatives don't like the idea of the state interfering with reproductive freedoms at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your reading pleasure:
> 
> 
> Obama Fares Worse Among Women after Month-Long Contraception Mandate Battle | The Weekly Standard
Click to expand...




> Concerned Women for America Asks White House to Move Away from Bill Maher









> a letter to White House chief of staff Jack Lew, Concerned Women for America CEO and president Penny Nance urges President Obama and his staff to distance itself from liberal pundit Bill Maher. Maher has a history of making inappropriate comments about female politicians, famously directing them at Republican women, especially Michele Bachmann and Sarah Palin.
> 
> But it&#8217;s Maher&#8217;s recent association with Obama&#8217;s campaign effort that is now under fire.
> 
> *As the super PAC aligned with Obama announced recently, &#8220;Bill Maher pledged ONE MILLION DOLLARS to us at Priorities USA Action.&#8221; Additionally, close Obama adviser David Axelrod is reportedly planning to go on Maher&#8217;s television show in the near future.*
> 
> Nance writes in her letter, &#8220;Mr. Obama needs to publicly dissociate himself from Priorities USA and cease all further fundraising in support of the organization, until they return Mr. Maher&#8217;s contribution immediately.&#8221;



 

Way to go Bill.  Way to go President Obama.



> Poll: Obama's approval rating sinks to new low



Poll: Obama's approval rating sinks to new low - Njuice

Obama's job-approval rating at all-time low - CBS News Video

Sponsors are dropping Rush and voters are dropping President Obama it seems.


----------



## Intense

Dick Tuck said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> We object based on the premise that the need for these things is the result of "choice".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So's Viagra.  You, and your side, doesn't seem to get the fact that the "choice" is of the woman who owns the body, not by a bunch of middle-aged, white males, who want to ignore the prohibition of the first amendment regarding creation of laws recognizing any establishment, so they may create their own form of an American theocracy.
> 
> You do realize, btw, that there's many off-label uses for female contraception, including reduction of the hassle of menopause?  Probably not.
Click to expand...


Do you realize how much Bullshit you are full of? You are not supposed to be drinking the laced Kool-Aid. It's for the Acolytes. The New DNC Recruits need that stuff bad if they are ever going to believe you.


----------



## Intense

Dick Tuck said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> This memo from Premiere Networks states that the number of advertisers no longer sponsoring Rush is now 350.  Many are also pulling their spots from Hannity and Levin.  I guess they finally figured out that women are consumers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just liberal women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative woman don't use contraception?  Conservative women don't find find Rush's idiotic statement demeaning?  I think you'll find many that do and do.  Hell, some real conservatives don't like the idea of the state interfering with reproductive freedoms at all.
Click to expand...


OMG! Are you serious or what? Grab Bag Issue-ism? Is that it? Throw it all together in a paper bag, shake it up, mix it all together, string it all along as if there is some imagined connection, and you have your false platform, your Trojan Horse. Or you can just drop it, and buy your own Trojans.  You like the little pinky sized ones, right?


----------



## Old Rocks

Ropey said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative woman don't use contraception?  Conservative women don't find find Rush's idiotic statement demeaning?  I think you'll find many that do and do.  Hell, some real conservatives don't like the idea of the state interfering with reproductive freedoms at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your reading pleasure:
> 
> 
> Obama Fares Worse Among Women after Month-Long Contraception Mandate Battle | The Weekly Standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a letter to White House chief of staff Jack Lew, Concerned Women for America CEO and president Penny Nance urges President Obama and his staff to distance itself from liberal pundit Bill Maher. Maher has a history of making inappropriate comments about female politicians, famously directing them at Republican women, especially Michele Bachmann and Sarah Palin.
> 
> But its Mahers recent association with Obamas campaign effort that is now under fire.
> 
> *As the super PAC aligned with Obama announced recently, Bill Maher pledged ONE MILLION DOLLARS to us at Priorities USA Action. Additionally, close Obama adviser David Axelrod is reportedly planning to go on Mahers television show in the near future.*
> 
> Nance writes in her letter, Mr. Obama needs to publicly dissociate himself from Priorities USA and cease all further fundraising in support of the organization, until they return Mr. Mahers contribution immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go Bill.  Way to go President Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: Obama's approval rating sinks to new low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poll: Obama's approval rating sinks to new low - Njuice
> 
> Obama's job-approval rating at all-time low - CBS News Video
> 
> Sponsors are dropping Rush and voters are dropping President Obama it seems.
Click to expand...


President Obama Job Approval


Polling Data



Poll

Date

Sample

Approve 

Disapprove 

Spread



RCP Average

2/29 - 3/11

--

46.6

47.4

 -0.8



CBS News/NY Times

3/7 - 3/11

1009 A

41

47

 -6



ABC News/Wash Post

3/7 - 3/10

1003 A

46

50

 -4



Gallup

3/9 - 3/11

1500 A

49

43

 +6



Rasmussen Reports

3/9 - 3/11

1500 LV

47

52

 -5



NBC News/Wall St. Jrnl

2/29 - 3/3

800 A

50

45

 +5


See All President Obama Job Approval Polling Data


----------



## Intense

NYcarbineer said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great show today, with Mark Steyn sitting in.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Rush suffer a nervous breakdown?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Golfing, allegedly.
> 
> It's too bad OJ's in prison...
> 
> ...Rush could golf with him.
Click to expand...

You could go golfing with OJ too you know. You are more his type.


----------



## Old Rocks

Rush Limbaugh and the Live Volcano | East Texas Review

It&#8217;s not about free speech. Within extremely wide limits, Rush Limbaugh certainly has the right to say anything he pleases.

It&#8217;s not about sponsors. Even if I&#8217;m glad that JC Penney, Netflix, Allstate Insurance, and at least 50 more advertisers have dropped Limbaugh&#8217;s show. And that nearly 100 big corporate sponsors have declared that they no longer want their ads to run when he or others &#8220;deemed to be offensive or controversial&#8221; are on the air.

The public outcry over his vulgar and sexist remarks about Georgetown University law student Sandra Fluke is about a volcano of anger from women. The outrage had simmered for years as countless attacks on women&#8217;s reproductive freedom piled on. It&#8217;s erupting now.


----------



## Old Rocks

Up until now, radio stations have paid to have Ol' Limp's programs on their stations. Bet that will change in the near future.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Old Rocks said:


> Rush Limbaugh and the Live Volcano*|*East Texas Review
> 
> Its not about free speech. Within extremely wide limits, Rush Limbaugh certainly has the right to say anything he pleases.
> 
> Its not about sponsors. Even if Im glad that JC Penney, Netflix, Allstate Insurance, and at least 50 more advertisers have dropped Limbaughs show. And that nearly 100 big corporate sponsors have declared that they no longer want their ads to run when he or others deemed to be offensive or controversial are on the air.
> 
> The public outcry over his vulgar and sexist remarks about Georgetown University law student Sandra Fluke is about a volcano of anger from women. The outrage had simmered for years as countless attacks on womens reproductive freedom piled on. Its erupting now.



Radio Stations - The Rush Limbaugh Show


----------



## thereisnospoon

Dick Tuck said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> We object based on the premise that the need for these things is the result of "choice".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So's Viagra.  You, and your side, doesn't seem to get the fact that the "choice" is of the woman who owns the body, not by a bunch of middle-aged, white males, who want to ignore the prohibition of the first amendment regarding creation of laws recognizing any establishment, so they may create their own form of an American theocracy.
> 
> You do realize, btw, that there's many off-label uses for female contraception, including reduction of the hassle of menopause?  Probably not.
Click to expand...


First. you can stop the racist crap.
Second. You are 100% correct. Women do own their bodies. And as a condition of that ownership are responsible for their own needs. Get it?
Non is denying anyone anything.
You people just want to have others pay for your choices. 
That is not how it works. 
We as human beings can choose "to" or choose "not to"..
BTW, That is correct. For males who require things to enhance their performance, they should have to pay for it themselves.
First Amendment? Please. This is a financial issue.
Insurance carriers are already over regulated with federal mandates that require different types of coverage. That is without regard to whether the individual needs the coverage or not.
For example, since you decided to bring up womanhood, I as a man am required to carry coverage on my policy for ovarian cancer and other maladies that affect women only. Yes, it's required by federal mandate. 
How much sense does that make?. 
It's the same as owning a car and having to insure a motorcycle.
I'd like the choice what to cover and what not to cover.
Now, I will stipulate that if a woman requires medication for non target maladies, then by all means insurance should cover the item as a matter of health concerns.
But, ONLY under a doctor's care and ONLY by prescription. 
In other words if "the pill" is recommended for a health reason it should be covered. If it's just for someone who wants to have unprotected sex and not have to worry about the consequences of her actions, then no, I object to that as an insurance mandate. Let her pay for it herself.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Old Rocks said:


> Up until now, radio stations have paid to have Ol' Limp's programs on their stations. Bet that will change in the near future.


Let's go $500....I say you're wrong.


----------



## Synthaholic

thereisnospoon said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> This memo from Premiere Networks states that the number of advertisers no longer sponsoring Rush is now 350.  Many are also pulling their spots from Hannity and Levin.  I guess they finally figured out that women are consumers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just liberal women.
Click to expand...

I don't think Republican women enjoy being called sluts, either.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative woman don't use contraception?  Conservative women don't find find Rush's idiotic statement demeaning?  I think you'll find many that do and do.  Hell, some real conservatives don't like the idea of the state interfering with reproductive freedoms at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your reading pleasure:
> 
> 
> Obama Fares Worse Among Women after Month-Long Contraception Mandate Battle | The Weekly Standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a letter to White House chief of staff Jack Lew, Concerned Women for America CEO and president Penny Nance urges President Obama and his staff to distance itself from liberal pundit Bill Maher. Maher has a history of making inappropriate comments about female politicians, famously directing them at Republican women, especially Michele Bachmann and Sarah Palin.
> 
> But it&#8217;s Maher&#8217;s recent association with Obama&#8217;s campaign effort that is now under fire.
> 
> *As the super PAC aligned with Obama announced recently, &#8220;Bill Maher pledged ONE MILLION DOLLARS to us at Priorities USA Action.&#8221; Additionally, close Obama adviser David Axelrod is reportedly planning to go on Maher&#8217;s television show in the near future.*
> 
> Nance writes in her letter, &#8220;Mr. Obama needs to publicly dissociate himself from Priorities USA and cease all further fundraising in support of the organization, until they return Mr. Maher&#8217;s contribution immediately.&#8221;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go Bill.  Way to go President Obama.
Click to expand...



I would think that you would love Bill Maher:


----------



## Synthaholic

Intense said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just liberal women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative woman don't use contraception?  Conservative women don't find find Rush's idiotic statement demeaning?  I think you'll find many that do and do.  Hell, some real conservatives don't like the idea of the state interfering with reproductive freedoms at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG! Are you serious or what? Grab Bag Issue-ism? Is that it? Throw it all together in a paper bag, shake it up, mix it all together, string it all along as if there is some imagined connection, and you have your false platform, your Trojan Horse. Or you can just drop it, and buy your own Trojans.  You like the little pinky sized ones, right?
Click to expand...

Why, whenever you are losing a debate, do you change the subject to men's dicks?

More importantly:  how does it make you feel when you are talking about men's dicks?


----------



## Synthaholic

thereisnospoon said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up until now, radio stations have paid to have Ol' Limp's programs on their stations. Bet that will change in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go $500....I say you're wrong.
Click to expand...

His radio show has ceased all on air advertising.

Not a good sign.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Synthaholic said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> This memo from Premiere Networks states that the number of advertisers no longer sponsoring Rush is now 350.  Many are also pulling their spots from Hannity and Levin.  I guess they finally figured out that women are consumers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just liberal women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Republican women enjoy being called sluts, either.
Click to expand...

These are very highly rated shows. Other sponsors will leap at the chance to advertise.
And what "you think" is irrelevant. Do not pretend to speak for others.
And who called "all liberal women" sluts? 
This is where you liberal lose on every issue. You are hung up on words. You fear them. You are controlled not by intelligence but you emotions.


----------



## tenthertoo

I am appalled that I live in a society that publicly discusses such personal things and, most of all, that it attaches _political_ significance to it.


----------



## Big Fitz

Synthaholic said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up until now, radio stations have paid to have Ol' Limp's programs on their stations. Bet that will change in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go $500....I say you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His radio show has ceased all on air advertising.
> 
> Not a good sign.
Click to expand...

I suggest you listen today and find out how many PSAs and station promos are on the air. I know I'll be listening to see how big a change in the advertising has occurred.

I doubt it'll be that big.


----------



## Big Fitz

tenthertoo said:


> I am appalled that I live in a society that publicly discusses such personal things and, most of all, that it attaches _political_ significance to it.


Two mottos of the left.

"The Personal IS Political."
"Everything is Political."


----------



## thereisnospoon

Synthaholic said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up until now, radio stations have paid to have Ol' Limp's programs on their stations. Bet that will change in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go $500....I say you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His radio show has ceased all on air advertising.
> 
> Not a good sign.
Click to expand...


Yeah ok...SO threre are no longer ANY sponsors for the show....
Tell me a another one.
What's next, Ocean front real estate sale just outside Scottsdale, AZ?


----------



## thereisnospoon

Synthaholic said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up until now, radio stations have paid to have Ol' Limp's programs on their stations. Bet that will change in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go $500....I say you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His radio show has ceased all on air advertising.
> 
> Not a good sign.
Click to expand...


Keep wishing.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Dick Tuck said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> This memo from Premiere Networks states that the number of advertisers no longer sponsoring Rush is now 350.  Many are also pulling their spots from Hannity and Levin.  I guess they finally figured out that women are consumers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just liberal women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative woman don't use contraception?  Conservative women don't find find Rush's idiotic statement demeaning?  I think you'll find many that do and do.  Hell, some real conservatives don't like the idea of the state interfering with reproductive freedoms at all.
Click to expand...


Your post does not rise to the level of stupid.
I would imagine only the perpetually offended would find it demeaning.
And of course the hypersensitive who have nothing better to do than find things to bother themselves.
Get this straight...No one is interfering with anyone's access to birth control.
That however is not the debate. 
The left has turned this into a political issue.
That is where the failure occurrs.


----------



## tenthertoo

Big Fitz said:


> tenthertoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am appalled that I live in a society that publicly discusses such personal things and, most of all, that it attaches _political_ significance to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Two mottos of the left.
> 
> "The Personal IS Political."
> "Everything is Political."
Click to expand...


Quite true and even more shame to regret.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## tenthertoo

I can't imagine what the issue is all about. The availability or contraception devices has never been a problem.

I'm 73 years old and by the time I was old enough to need one me and every guy I knew had a condom in our wallets (the only reason we needed a wallet - don't know anybody who actually got to use it). Then when the "pill" became available in my early 20's birth control became a total non issue.

What is the problem?


----------



## Old Rocks

Ask Ol' Limp


----------



## Synthaholic

thereisnospoon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just liberal women.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Republican women enjoy being called sluts, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *These are very highly rated shows.* Other sponsors will leap at the chance to advertise.
> And what "you think" is irrelevant. Do not pretend to speak for others.
> And who called "all liberal women" sluts?
> This is where you liberal lose on every issue. You are hung up on words. You fear them. You are controlled not by intelligence but you emotions.
Click to expand...


How do you know?  Because Rush tells you that he has 20 million listeners?  He also says he has talent on loan from God.

You'll believe anything.

And I'll change that to "I'm sure" that Republican women do not like being called sluts.  How's that?


----------



## Dick Tuck

thereisnospoon said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> We object based on the premise that the need for these things is the result of "choice".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So's Viagra.  You, and your side, doesn't seem to get the fact that the "choice" is of the woman who owns the body, not by a bunch of middle-aged, white males, who want to ignore the prohibition of the first amendment regarding creation of laws recognizing any establishment, so they may create their own form of an American theocracy.
> 
> You do realize, btw, that there's many off-label uses for female contraception, including reduction of the hassle of menopause?  Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First. you can stop the racist crap.
Click to expand...


My racist crap?  The fact remains that the House panel, advising on the Blunt amendment, consisted of six, middle aged, white men.  Women were excluded from that august panel, in spite of it being their right to decide.  BTW, so were the research doctors from The National Institutes of Health, who proposed that reproductive planning be part of the Health Insurance Reform Act, for reasons of good public policy.



> Second. You are 100% correct. Women do own their bodies. And as a condition of that ownership are responsible for their own needs. Get it?
> Non is denying anyone anything.
> You people just want to have others pay for your choices.
> That is not how it works.



So middle aged, white males are the ones to decide public policy regarding preventative care, when it comes to areas of reproduction, and women don't have anything to add on the issue?



> We as human beings can choose "to" or choose "not to"..
> BTW, That is correct. For males who require things to enhance their performance, they should have to pay for it themselves.



The Blunt amendment didn't even bother to address those popular penile dysfunction drugs.  Your selective outrage over female contraceptives, and ignorance of their off-label use shows that you want this to be a political football, rather than a public health policy issue.



> First Amendment? Please. This is a financial issue.



So why did that congressional panel come with religious collars on?



> Insurance carriers are already over regulated with federal mandates that require different types of coverage. That is without regard to whether the individual needs the coverage or not.



Of course they're regulated.  Many insurance carriers have tried to deny coverage to people with melanoma because their clients had zit treatment in their teens.  Insurance is shared risk.  I'm sure that many priests are covered by policies which also cover pregnancy and childbirth.  If you have an issue with that shared risk, you should have brought it up with your carrier, about 60 years ago. 



> For example, since you decided to bring up womanhood, I as a man am required to carry coverage on my policy for ovarian cancer and other maladies that affect women only. Yes, it's required by federal mandate.
> How much sense does that make?.
> It's the same as owning a car and having to insure a motorcycle.
> I'd like the choice what to cover and what not to cover.



So the Amish don't drive, so why should they support regulations that require safe seatbelts?   Sorry, but I never heard them bitch about a law that is for the public good.



> Now, I will stipulate that if a woman requires medication for non target maladies, then by all means insurance should cover the item as a matter of health concerns.
> But, ONLY under a doctor's care and ONLY by prescription.
> In other words if "the pill" is recommended for a health reason it should be covered. If it's just for someone who wants to have unprotected sex and not have to worry about the consequences of her actions, then no, I object to that as an insurance mandate. Let her pay for it herself.



So Blunt's amendment makes those distinctions in what way?  Would you include those woman who had a history of high-risk pregnancies, still wanting to bop their belly, with the one they love?  Would you also demand that those women who really want a kid, to be denied fertility treatments, since that too is a choice?


----------



## Synthaholic

Big Fitz said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go $500....I say you're wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> His radio show has ceased all on air advertising.
> 
> Not a good sign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you listen today and find out how many PSAs and station promos are on the air. I know I'll be listening to see how big a change in the advertising has occurred.
> 
> I doubt it'll be that big.
Click to expand...


In the note to traffic managers, Premiere Networks says the unusual two-week suspension "does not apply to in-program commercials provided by Premiere within any of its live news/talk programming." But the suspension of the usual requirement related to the barter spots is effective immediately for news/talk stations, for the weeks of March 12 and March 19. Affiliates normally run those spots in return for the programming. Premiere does not offer a reason, and does not mention a possible connection to Rush Limbaugh. Some radio advertisers have pulled out of the Premiere-syndicated Limbaugh show itself, and others want to avoid all controversial programming. Radio-Info.com has a copy of today's memo:

"Attention Traffic Managers of Premiere News/Talk Affiliates:

"We are suspending the requirement to run barter spots for two weeks, March 12th and March 19th, for our News/Talk affiliates only.

"Please replace/re-traffic any Premiere barter spots immediately. Contractual requirements to run barter spots are being suspended for these two weeks only. Replace them with Lifelock and Lear Financial or a local spot of your choice.

"This suspension does not apply to in-program commercial provided by Premiere within any of its live news/talk programming."​


----------



## Synthaholic

Big Fitz said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go $500....I say you're wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> His radio show has ceased all on air advertising.
> 
> Not a good sign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I suggest you listen today *and find out how many PSAs and station promos are on the air. I know I'll be listening to see how big a change in the advertising has occurred.
> 
> I doubt it'll be that big.
Click to expand...


How about you listening for me?


----------



## Katzndogz

Synthaholic said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up until now, radio stations have paid to have Ol' Limp's programs on their stations. Bet that will change in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go $500....I say you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His radio show has ceased all on air advertising.
> 
> Not a good sign.
Click to expand...


I'm listening right now.   Just as many commercials as ever.   On what do you base your assertion that there is no on-air advertising?


----------



## Synthaholic

thereisnospoon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go $500....I say you're wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> His radio show has ceased all on air advertising.
> 
> Not a good sign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep wishing.
Click to expand...

You know, just a few Google clicks would prevent you from looking so much like a fool.


----------



## Synthaholic

tenthertoo said:


> I can't imagine what the issue is all about. The availability or contraception devices has never been a problem.
> 
> I'm 73 years old and by the time I was old enough to need one me and every guy I knew had a condom in our wallets (the only reason we needed a wallet - don't know anybody who actually got to use it). Then when the "pill" became available in my early 20's birth control became a total non issue.
> 
> What is the problem?


There is no problem.  Insurance companies are going to cover birth control.


----------



## Big Fitz

First AllState commercial just played.

So much for the cartoon.


----------



## Synthaholic

Dick Tuck said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So's Viagra.  You, and your side, doesn't seem to get the fact that the "choice" is of the woman who owns the body, not by a bunch of middle-aged, white males, who want to ignore the prohibition of the first amendment regarding creation of laws recognizing any establishment, so they may create their own form of an American theocracy.
> 
> You do realize, btw, that there's many off-label uses for female contraception, including reduction of the hassle of menopause?  Probably not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *First. you can stop the racist crap*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *My racist crap?*  The fact remains that the House panel, advising on the Blunt amendment, consisted of six, middle aged, white men.  Women were excluded from that august panel, in spite of it being their right to decide.  BTW, so were the research doctors from The National Institutes of Health, who proposed that reproductive planning be part of the Health Insurance Reform Act, for reasons of good public policy.
Click to expand...


Wingnuts have no problem pointing it out when some group or panel is all-Black, because that supposedly speaks to their motivation, but when you point out that some group or panel is all-White, you're spouting "racist crap".

Isn't that right, spoon-boy?


----------



## Synthaholic

Katzndogz said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go $500....I say you're wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> His radio show has ceased all on air advertising.
> 
> Not a good sign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm listening right now.   Just as many commercials as ever.   On what do you base your assertion that there is no on-air advertising?
Click to expand...

See post #812.

Perhaps they have some slots that need to cycle through.


----------



## Katzndogz

Synthaholic said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> His radio show has ceased all on air advertising.
> 
> Not a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm listening right now.   Just as many commercials as ever.   On what do you base your assertion that there is no on-air advertising?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post #812.
> 
> Perhaps they have some slots that need to cycle through.
Click to expand...


Yeah, like all those new advertisers.   

Either there is no on air advertising as you said, or there is on air advertising that we are all listening to.  One or the other.

The newest campaign to hush Rush has fallen flat just like it does every time.    Advertisers want that audience.  They will pay to get it.  They are.


----------



## Synthaholic

Katzndogz said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm listening right now.   Just as many commercials as ever.   On what do you base your assertion that there is no on-air advertising?
> 
> 
> 
> See post #812.
> 
> Perhaps they have some slots that need to cycle through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, like all those new advertisers.
> 
> Either there is no on air advertising as you said, or there is on air advertising that we are all listening to.  One or the other.
> 
> The newest campaign to hush Rush has fallen flat just like it does every time.    Advertisers want that audience.  They will pay to get it.  They are.
Click to expand...

I didn't make this up - I posted the memo from Premier Radio Networks.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Synthaholic said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> *First. you can stop the racist crap*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My racist crap?*  The fact remains that the House panel, advising on the Blunt amendment, consisted of six, middle aged, white men.  Women were excluded from that august panel, in spite of it being their right to decide.  BTW, so were the research doctors from The National Institutes of Health, who proposed that reproductive planning be part of the Health Insurance Reform Act, for reasons of good public policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wingnuts have no problem pointing it out when some group or panel is all-Black, because that supposedly speaks to their motivation, but when you point out that some group or panel is all-White, you're spouting "racist crap".
> 
> Isn't that right, spoon-boy?
Click to expand...

Ah yes...the race card. You lose.
So who says it's good public policy? A group of handpicked people who agree with the administration's agenda?
"Excluded" That term you deleiberatly took out of context.
By using "excluded" you implied a deliberate act. There is not only no proof of that, no one has even made a charge of exclusion.
And you can also cut out the racist bullshit.
Ain't that right, chicken girl?
BTW, anyone can go to Planned Parenthood or their primary care physician and get all the reproductive planning they want.
This issue goes nowhere. It's dead in the water.
Individual insurance carries and employer provided insurance will decide on this. Not the meddling intrusive government bureaucrats you lefties so adore.


----------



## Big Fitz

Synthaholic said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> His radio show has ceased all on air advertising.
> 
> Not a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm listening right now.   Just as many commercials as ever.   On what do you base your assertion that there is no on-air advertising?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post #812.
> 
> Perhaps they have some slots that need to cycle through.
Click to expand...

More of the same from Synthia.

Who're you gonna believe?  Synthia or your lying ears?


----------



## Synthaholic

thereisnospoon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My racist crap?*  The fact remains that the House panel, advising on the Blunt amendment, consisted of six, middle aged, white men.  Women were excluded from that august panel, in spite of it being their right to decide.  BTW, so were the research doctors from The National Institutes of Health, who proposed that reproductive planning be part of the Health Insurance Reform Act, for reasons of good public policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wingnuts have no problem pointing it out when some group or panel is all-Black, because that supposedly speaks to their motivation, but when you point out that some group or panel is all-White, you're spouting "racist crap".
> 
> Isn't that right, spoon-boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yes...the race card. You lose.
Click to expand...


You played it.  I just played you.


----------



## Big Fitz

I guess the advertisers for Rush are getting their money's worth now.  Everyone's listening to hear their ads almost more than the show itself.


----------



## Synthaholic

Big Fitz said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm listening right now.   Just as many commercials as ever.   On what do you base your assertion that there is no on-air advertising?
> 
> 
> 
> See post #812.
> 
> Perhaps they have some slots that need to cycle through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More of the same from Synthia.
> 
> Who're you gonna believe?  Synthia or your lying ears?
Click to expand...








Who're you gonna believe?  Premier Radio Networks or your lying ears?


----------



## Katzndogz

Big Fitz said:


> I guess the advertisers for Rush are getting their money's worth now.  Everyone's listening to hear their ads almost more than the show itself.



This is certainly turning out to be an unintended plum to competitors.  Ordinarily a scheme to interfere in advertising and contractual relationships is big time actionable.   Now it's been simply handed over!


----------



## Big Fitz

Synthaholic said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post #812.
> 
> Perhaps they have some slots that need to cycle through.
> 
> 
> 
> More of the same from Synthia.
> 
> Who're you gonna believe?  Synthia or your lying ears?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who're you gonna believe?  Premier Radio Networks or your lying ears?
Click to expand...

Sooooo the fact I'm hearing advertisers who you claim left the show.... is Premiere Radio Networks lying???

Oooooookay.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Big Fitz said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of the same from Synthia.
> 
> Who're you gonna believe?  Synthia or your lying ears?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who're you gonna believe?  Premier Radio Networks or your lying ears?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sooooo the fact I'm hearing advertisers who you claim left the show.... is Premiere Radio Networks lying???
> 
> Oooooookay.
Click to expand...


So far the advertisers has been the same.


----------



## Dick Tuck

Katzndogz said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go $500....I say you're wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> His radio show has ceased all on air advertising.
> 
> Not a good sign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm listening right now.   Just as many commercials as ever.   On what do you base your assertion that there is no on-air advertising?
Click to expand...


What I understand is they were those freebie public service spots.  Where did McDonald's, Sony, JC Penny, and other high roller sponsors run off to?


----------



## Dick Tuck

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who're you gonna believe?  Premier Radio Networks or your lying ears?
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo the fact I'm hearing advertisers who you claim left the show.... is Premiere Radio Networks lying???
> 
> Oooooookay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far the advertisers has been the same.
Click to expand...


So the fact that his syndication stated in a memo, that they would withhold any commercial sponsors for two weeks is a lie?


----------



## MarcATL

No one's buying Rush's swill anymore...

Sandra Fluke On Rush Limbaugh Controversy: Attempts To Silence Women Have 'Clearly Failed'


----------



## saveliberty

What does Rush bring in for a year?  $100m?  Sooo....he loses 10% of his sponsors and would net $90m.  Wow!  Would I continue the show?  I mean, I'm out $10m, hmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Old Rocks

*And, after two weeks, it may be forever.*

Rush Limbaugh Syndicator Suspends Barter Ads From Broadcast For Two Weeks

Premier Networks, the company that syndicates "The Rush Limbaugh Show," has suspended a large chunk of the national advertising that runs on the program for two weeks, according to Radio-Info.com. 

The moratorium applies specifically to a class of advertisements called "barter spots," which are normally run by local affiliate stations in exchange for the right to syndicate radio programming, such as Limbaugh's daily broadcast. However, "[t]his suspension does not apply to in-program commercials provided by Premiere within any of its live news/talk programming," Premiere's letter to affiliates notes.

The move comes during a tumultuous period for Limbaugh. The conservative pundit first came under fire in late February, when he called Sandra Fluke -- a Georgetown Law student who had been denied a chance to testify before a congressional hearing on contraception -- a "slut." After doubling down on his incendiary statements a flurry of advertiser defections quickly snowballed into a mass exodus.


----------



## Old Rocks

saveliberty said:


> What does Rush bring in for a year?  $100m?  Sooo....he loses 10% of his sponsors and would net $90m.  Wow!  Would I continue the show?  I mean, I'm out $10m, hmmmmmmmm....



Over 150 may be a bit more than 10%


----------



## Katzndogz

Not even Premier is willing to cut off an audience of that size.


----------



## Dick Tuck

Katzndogz said:


> Not even Premier is willing to cut off an audience of that size.



Duh, it depends on whether they can make money on a large audience of inbred, knuckle dragging, shallow-end-of-the-genepool mouth breathers.  Sure, the wingnuts money is just as green as everyone elses, but if you owned that big a slice of talk radio, wouldn't you prefer to have a 24-55 audience market share?


----------



## saveliberty

It wasn't national spots that were cut either.  The article admits it was local area ones.  Compound that with the Huffo link, pretty funny.


----------



## Dr.House

Dick Tuck said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Premier is willing to cut off an audience of that size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, it depends on whether they can make money on a large audience of inbred, knuckle dragging, shallow-end-of-the-genepool mouth breathers.
Click to expand...


That explains you libs who listen religiously perfectly...


----------



## Dick Tuck

saveliberty said:


> It wasn't national spots that were cut either.  The article admits it was local area ones.  Compound that with the Huffo link, pretty funny.



I call bullshit.

Which of these companies are "local area"?

Companies No Longer Advertising On Rush Limbaugh


----------



## Dr.House

MarcATL said:


> No one's buying Rush's swill anymore...
> 
> Sandra Fluke On Rush Limbaugh Controversy: Attempts To Silence Women Have 'Clearly Failed'



HuffyPuffy link....







Poor Marcie...


----------



## Dick Tuck

Dr.House said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Premier is willing to cut off an audience of that size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, it depends on whether they can make money on a large audience of inbred, knuckle dragging, shallow-end-of-the-genepool mouth breathers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That explains you libs who listen religiously perfectly...
Click to expand...


Rush is on WMAL around this time.  I'm listening to classic rock on Pandora.  I only listen to him when he does something stupid enough to send him viral, which is about every other day.


----------



## Dr.House

Dick Tuck said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, it depends on whether they can make money on a large audience of inbred, knuckle dragging, shallow-end-of-the-genepool mouth breathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That explains you libs who listen religiously perfectly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rush is on WMAL around this time.  I'm listening to classic rock on Pandora.  I only listen to him when he does something stupid enough to send him viral, which is about every other day.
Click to expand...


Like I said - describes you perfectly...  Dick....


----------



## MarcATL

Dr.House said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one's buying Rush's swill anymore...
> 
> Sandra Fluke On Rush Limbaugh Controversy: Attempts To Silence Women Have 'Clearly Failed'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HuffyPuffy link....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Marcie...
Click to expand...

Yes, a legitimate news source.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Dick Tuck said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Premier is willing to cut off an audience of that size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, it depends on whether they can make money on a large audience of inbred, knuckle dragging, shallow-end-of-the-genepool mouth breathers.  Sure, the wingnuts money is just as green as everyone elses, but if you owned that big a slice of talk radio, wouldn't you prefer to have a 24-55 audience market share?
Click to expand...


inbred, knuckle dragging, shallow-end-of-the-genepool mouth breathers.
Talking about yourself again?
We own the talk radio market. Tough!
Your side cannot get a single show on the air that is of any significance. 
Ed Shultz struggles to get one tenth the audience of Rush.
What's that tell you, genius?
Oh....By comparison, Limbaugh is heard on over 20 stations in New York State. Including WABC 770AM which is a 50k watt clear channel facility.
Ed Shultz's only NYC affiliate is an obscure station all the way at the end of the dial ( AM 1600.


----------



## Dr.House

MarcATL said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one's buying Rush's swill anymore...
> 
> Sandra Fluke On Rush Limbaugh Controversy: Attempts To Silence Women Have 'Clearly Failed'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HuffyPuffy link....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Marcie...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, a legitimate news source.
Click to expand...


----------



## Katzndogz

Sponsors are flocking to Air America!

Not really but democrats can hope.


----------



## Dick Tuck

Dr.House said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> That explains you libs who listen religiously perfectly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is on WMAL around this time.  I'm listening to classic rock on Pandora.  I only listen to him when he does something stupid enough to send him viral, which is about every other day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said - describes you perfectly...  Dick....
Click to expand...


That's exactly me.  I get my news from real news sources, listen to both sides of the spin, and  use my eardrums to entertain myself with some 40 year old rock for personal entertainment.

I'm not one of those Potomac fortunate sons, who probably got into some big name college on legacy points, and now wants to tell us how we should all make it on our own.  I'm me, and you're clearly you.


----------



## Dick Tuck

Katzndogz said:


> Sponsors are flocking to Air America!
> 
> Not really but democrats can hope.



What hope?  Lefty radio failed, since we don't have a sizable demographic that requires vitriol, and only dirt bags, like Rush, Hannity, Levin, Savage, and not to forget Mr. Liddy (who recommended taking headshots at ATF agents).  I'd rather mellow out listening to Prairie Home Companion, where Garrison Killier comes out with those subtle witticisms, like "the Mormen vs the Polygamist.   

Lefty radio is way to nuanced for the wingnuts.  Those who want 24/7 hate don't really matter much in my book.


----------



## Synthaholic

saveliberty said:


> What does Rush bring in for a year?  $100m?  Sooo....he loses 10% of his sponsors and would net $90m.  Wow!  Would I continue the show?  I mean, I'm out $10m, hmmmmmmmm....


It's nice to make up your own scenario in order to tear it down, isn't it?


----------



## Synthaholic

thereisnospoon said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Premier is willing to cut off an audience of that size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, it depends on whether they can make money on a large audience of inbred, knuckle dragging, shallow-end-of-the-genepool mouth breathers.  Sure, the wingnuts money is just as green as everyone elses, but if you owned that big a slice of talk radio, wouldn't you prefer to have a 24-55 audience market share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> inbred, knuckle dragging, shallow-end-of-the-genepool mouth breathers.
> Talking about yourself again?
> We own the talk radio market. Tough!
> Your side cannot get a single show on the air that is of any significance.
> Ed Shultz struggles to get one tenth the audience of Rush.
> What's that tell you, genius?
> Oh....By comparison, Limbaugh is heard on over 20 stations in New York State. Including WABC 770AM which is a 50k watt clear channel facility.
> Ed Shultz's only NYC affiliate is an obscure station all the way at the end of the dial ( AM 1600.
Click to expand...

What's with your weird formatting?  Are you related to mal?

Two words:  text wrapping.


----------



## westwall

Old Rocks said:


> Up until now, radio stations have paid to have Ol' Limp's programs on their stations. Bet that will change in the near future.







I predict that your prediction will be as accurate as your global warming claims!  In other words.......................................... WRONG!


----------



## MarcATL

Old Rocks said:


> *And, after two weeks, it may be forever.*
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Syndicator Suspends Barter Ads From Broadcast For Two Weeks
> 
> Premier Networks, the company that syndicates "The Rush Limbaugh Show," has suspended a large chunk of the national advertising that runs on the program for two weeks, according to Radio-Info.com.
> 
> The moratorium applies specifically to a class of advertisements called "barter spots," which are normally run by local affiliate stations in exchange for the right to syndicate radio programming, such as Limbaugh's daily broadcast. However, "[t]his suspension does not apply to in-program commercials provided by Premiere within any of its live news/talk programming," Premiere's letter to affiliates notes.
> 
> The move comes during a tumultuous period for Limbaugh. The conservative pundit first came under fire in late February, when he called Sandra Fluke -- a Georgetown Law student who had been denied a chance to testify before a congressional hearing on contraception -- a "slut." After doubling down on his incendiary statements a flurry of advertiser defections quickly snowballed into a mass exodus.


Thanks, I've been looking for a link to confirm this story since yesterday.


----------



## ABikerSailor

thereisnospoon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My racist crap?*  The fact remains that the House panel, advising on the Blunt amendment, consisted of six, middle aged, white men.  Women were excluded from that august panel, in spite of it being their right to decide.  BTW, so were the research doctors from The National Institutes of Health, who proposed that reproductive planning be part of the Health Insurance Reform Act, for reasons of good public policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wingnuts have no problem pointing it out when some group or panel is all-Black, because that supposedly speaks to their motivation, but when you point out that some group or panel is all-White, you're spouting "racist crap".
> 
> Isn't that right, spoon-boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yes...the race card. You lose.
> So who says it's good public policy? A group of handpicked people who agree with the administration's agenda?
> "Excluded" That term you deleiberatly took out of context.
> By using "excluded" you implied a deliberate act. There is not only no proof of that, no one has even made a charge of exclusion.
> And you can also cut out the racist bullshit.
> Ain't that right, chicken girl?
> BTW, anyone can go to Planned Parenthood or their primary care physician and get all the reproductive planning they want.
> This issue goes nowhere. It's dead in the water.
> Individual insurance carries and employer provided insurance will decide on this. Not the meddling intrusive government bureaucrats you lefties so adore.
Click to expand...


Actually, not just "anyone" can go to PP to get family planning, as they have closed down a few and are currently trying to cut funding for them.

Lots of people don't have one close or even within 100 miles of them.


----------



## Synthaholic

westwall said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up until now, radio stations have paid to have Ol' Limp's programs on their stations. Bet that will change in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I predict that your prediction will be as accurate as your global warming claims!  In other words.......................................... WRONG!
Click to expand...


From today's paper:


*Rising Sea Levels Seen as Threat to Coastal U.S.*





Manteo, N.C., residents navigate streets that were flooded by Hurricane Irene in August. Rising tides are likely to mean more frequent coastal flooding.

*About 3.7 million Americans live within a few feet of high tide and risk being hit by more frequent coastal flooding in coming decades because of the sea level rise caused by global warming, according to new research.*

If the pace of the rise accelerates as much as expected, researchers found, coastal flooding at levels that were once exceedingly rare could become an every-few-years occurrence by the middle of this century.

By far the most vulnerable state is Florida, the new analysis found, with roughly half of the nations at-risk population living near the coast on the porous, low-lying limestone shelf that constitutes much of that state. But Louisiana, California, New York and New Jersey are also particularly vulnerable, researchers found, and virtually the entire American coastline is at some degree of risk.​

But you wingnuts will continue to deny it no matter how much evidence is provided.


----------



## Dr.House

Dick Tuck said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is on WMAL around this time.  I'm listening to classic rock on Pandora.  I only listen to him when he does something stupid enough to send him viral, which is about every other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said - describes you perfectly...  Dick....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly me.  I get my news from real news sources, listen to both sides of the spin, and  use my eardrums to entertain myself with some 40 year old rock for personal entertainment.
> 
> I'm not one of those Potomac fortunate sons, who probably got into some big name college on legacy points, and now wants to tell us how we should all make it on our own.  I'm me, and you're clearly you.
Click to expand...



Keep listening...  Dick....

3 hours a day - every day...



Rush thanks you and the millions of liberals like you for your devotion...


----------



## beagle9

Synthaholic said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Republican women enjoy being called sluts, either.
> 
> 
> 
> *These are very highly rated shows.* Other sponsors will leap at the chance to advertise.
> And what "you think" is irrelevant. Do not pretend to speak for others.
> And who called "all liberal women" sluts?
> This is where you liberal lose on every issue. You are hung up on words. You fear them. You are controlled not by intelligence but you emotions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How do you know?  Because Rush tells you that he has 20 million listeners? * He also says he has talent on loan from God.
> 
> You'll believe anything.
> 
> And I'll change that to "I'm sure" that Republican women do not like being called sluts.  How's that?
Click to expand...



Isn't it amazing how these people hate Rush, but they listen to his show so closely ? This cat *Synthaholic* ask the questions above that I have bolded, and I will write them again next, in order to answer them. Synthaholic said - "How do you know?  Because Rush tells you that he has 20 million listeners" ? Answer:  Yeah buddy, and you are one of them, so just start the count first with you, and then go up, up, up, and up from there... I bet you are a closet listener of Rush, and have been for quite a long time, but hey, don't cha think it's time to come on out of that closet finally?


----------



## thereisnospoon

Synthaholic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up until now, radio stations have paid to have Ol' Limp's programs on their stations. Bet that will change in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I predict that your prediction will be as accurate as your global warming claims!  In other words.......................................... WRONG!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From today's paper:
> 
> 
> *Rising Sea Levels Seen as Threat to Coastal U.S.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manteo, N.C., residents navigate streets that were flooded by Hurricane Irene in August. Rising tides are likely to mean more frequent coastal flooding.
> 
> *About 3.7 million Americans live within a few feet of high tide and risk being hit by more frequent coastal flooding in coming decades because of the sea level rise caused by global warming, according to new research.*
> 
> If the pace of the rise accelerates as much as expected, researchers found, coastal flooding at levels that were once exceedingly rare could become an every-few-years occurrence by the middle of this century.
> 
> By far the most vulnerable state is Florida, the new analysis found, with roughly half of the nations at-risk population living near the coast on the porous, low-lying limestone shelf that constitutes much of that state. But Louisiana, California, New York and New Jersey are also particularly vulnerable, researchers found, and virtually the entire American coastline is at some degree of risk.​
> 
> But you wingnuts will continue to deny it no matter how much evidence is provided.
Click to expand...

C-R-A-P.....
What the fuck does limestone have to do with anything?
Furthermore, this has what to do with sponsors of a radio program.
There is no global warming and climate is cyclical.
Deal with it.
Oh, Limbaugh's show added 4 new sponsors over the weekend.
Sucks to be you.


----------



## Synthaholic

beagle9 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> *These are very highly rated shows.* Other sponsors will leap at the chance to advertise.
> And what "you think" is irrelevant. Do not pretend to speak for others.
> And who called "all liberal women" sluts?
> This is where you liberal lose on every issue. You are hung up on words. You fear them. You are controlled not by intelligence but you emotions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How do you know?  Because Rush tells you that he has 20 million listeners? * He also says he has talent on loan from God.
> 
> You'll believe anything.
> 
> And I'll change that to "I'm sure" that Republican women do not like being called sluts.  How's that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing how these people hate Rush, but they listen to his show so closely ? This cat *Synthaholic* ask the questions above that I have bolded, and I will write them again next, in order to answer them. Synthaholic said - "How do you know?  Because Rush tells you that he has 20 million listeners" ? Answer:  Yeah buddy, and you are one of them, so just start the count first with you, and then go up, up, up, and up from there... I bet you are a closet listener of Rush, and have been for quite a long time, but hey, don't cha think it's time to come on out of that closet finally?
Click to expand...

No, I don't listen to Rush.  

That is not to say that I haven't heard him.  But I get enough of him from MSNBC and Current TV, when they play a clip.

I'm not in my car usually, from 12-3.  I have caught much more of that paid liar Sean Hannity than I ever have of Rush.  Because I'm in my car more from 3-6.

AND - that's only when NPR is boring me to death, which happens occasionally.

That's my honest answer.  

The only reason I have that channel as a preset in my car is because they also broadcast Handle On The Law, the home improvement guy, Gary Sullivan, and Art Bell - Coast To Coast (what a hoot!)


----------



## Synthaholic

thereisnospoon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict that your prediction will be as accurate as your global warming claims!  In other words.......................................... WRONG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From today's paper:
> 
> 
> *Rising Sea Levels Seen as Threat to Coastal U.S.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manteo, N.C., residents navigate streets that were flooded by Hurricane Irene in August. Rising tides are likely to mean more frequent coastal flooding.
> 
> *About 3.7 million Americans live within a few feet of high tide and risk being hit by more frequent coastal flooding in coming decades because of the sea level rise caused by global warming, according to new research.*
> 
> If the pace of the rise accelerates as much as expected, researchers found, coastal flooding at levels that were once exceedingly rare could become an every-few-years occurrence by the middle of this century.
> 
> By far the most vulnerable state is Florida, the new analysis found, with roughly half of the nations at-risk population living near the coast on the porous, low-lying limestone shelf that constitutes much of that state. But Louisiana, California, New York and New Jersey are also particularly vulnerable, researchers found, and virtually the entire American coastline is at some degree of risk.​
> 
> But you wingnuts will continue to deny it no matter how much evidence is provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C-R-A-P.....
> What the fuck does limestone have to do with anything?
> Furthermore, this has what to do with sponsors of a radio program.
> There is no global warming and climate is cyclical.
> Deal with it.
> Oh, Limbaugh's show added 4 new sponsors over the weekend.
> Sucks to be you.
Click to expand...


You should study to be a bone specialist - you have the head for it.


----------



## Old Rocks

thereisnospoon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict that your prediction will be as accurate as your global warming claims!  In other words.......................................... WRONG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From today's paper:
> 
> 
> *Rising Sea Levels Seen as Threat to Coastal U.S.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manteo, N.C., residents navigate streets that were flooded by Hurricane Irene in August. Rising tides are likely to mean more frequent coastal flooding.
> 
> *About 3.7 million Americans live within a few feet of high tide and risk being hit by more frequent coastal flooding in coming decades because of the sea level rise caused by global warming, according to new research.*
> 
> If the pace of the rise accelerates as much as expected, researchers found, coastal flooding at levels that were once exceedingly rare could become an every-few-years occurrence by the middle of this century.
> 
> By far the most vulnerable state is Florida, the new analysis found, with roughly half of the nations at-risk population living near the coast on the porous, low-lying limestone shelf that constitutes much of that state. But Louisiana, California, New York and New Jersey are also particularly vulnerable, researchers found, and virtually the entire American coastline is at some degree of risk.​
> 
> But you wingnuts will continue to deny it no matter how much evidence is provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C-R-A-P.....
> What the fuck does limestone have to do with anything?Furthermore, this has what to do with sponsors of a radio program.
> There is no global warming and climate is cyclical.
> Deal with it.
> Oh, Limbaugh's show added 4 new sponsors over the weekend.
> Sucks to be you.
Click to expand...


Always proud to broadcast your ignorance, Spoon?

Yep, a bone specialist, for sure.


----------



## westwall

Synthaholic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up until now, radio stations have paid to have Ol' Limp's programs on their stations. Bet that will change in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I predict that your prediction will be as accurate as your global warming claims!  In other words.......................................... WRONG!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From today's paper:
> 
> 
> *Rising Sea Levels Seen as Threat to Coastal U.S.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manteo, N.C., residents navigate streets that were flooded by Hurricane Irene in August. Rising tides are likely to mean more frequent coastal flooding.
> 
> *About 3.7 million Americans live within a few feet of high tide and risk being hit by more frequent coastal flooding in coming decades because of the sea level rise caused by global warming, according to new research.*
> 
> If the pace of the rise accelerates as much as expected, researchers found, coastal flooding at levels that were once exceedingly rare could become an every-few-years occurrence by the middle of this century.
> 
> By far the most vulnerable state is Florida, the new analysis found, with roughly half of the nations at-risk population living near the coast on the porous, low-lying limestone shelf that constitutes much of that state. But Louisiana, California, New York and New Jersey are also particularly vulnerable, researchers found, and virtually the entire American coastline is at some degree of risk.​
> 
> But you wingnuts will continue to deny it no matter how much evidence is provided.
Click to expand...






Yes, everything is a "threat".  Unfortunately for them there has been no measurable sea level increase.  In fact if one were to be so bold as to look at a map of the coastlines from say 150 years ago and today one would find that the coastlines have advanced for the most part.  

There is no place in the US that is in danger other than New Orleans and that is mainly due to the damning and channeling of the rivers so the soil content of the Mississippi has been vastly reduced.  The Atchafalaya would have allready captured the Mississippi's water were it not for the Army Corps of Engineers.  There is a good book by John McPhee called "The Control of Nature", I suggest you read it.


----------



## Old Rocks

westwall said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict that your prediction will be as accurate as your global warming claims!  In other words.......................................... WRONG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From today's paper:
> 
> 
> *Rising Sea Levels Seen as Threat to Coastal U.S.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manteo, N.C., residents navigate streets that were flooded by Hurricane Irene in August. Rising tides are likely to mean more frequent coastal flooding.
> 
> *About 3.7 million Americans live within a few feet of high tide and risk being hit by more frequent coastal flooding in coming decades because of the sea level rise caused by global warming, according to new research.*
> 
> If the pace of the rise accelerates as much as expected, researchers found, coastal flooding at levels that were once exceedingly rare could become an every-few-years occurrence by the middle of this century.
> 
> By far the most vulnerable state is Florida, the new analysis found, with roughly half of the nations at-risk population living near the coast on the porous, low-lying limestone shelf that constitutes much of that state. But Louisiana, California, New York and New Jersey are also particularly vulnerable, researchers found, and virtually the entire American coastline is at some degree of risk.​
> 
> But you wingnuts will continue to deny it no matter how much evidence is provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, everything is a "threat".  Unfortunately for them there has been no measurable sea level increase.  In fact if one were to be so bold as to look at a map of the coastlines from say 150 years ago and today one would find that the coastlines have advanced for the most part.
> 
> There is no place in the US that is in danger other than New Orleans and that is mainly due to the damning and channeling of the rivers so the soil content of the Mississippi has been vastly reduced.  The Atchafalaya would have allready captured the Mississippi's water were it not for the Army Corps of Engineers.  There is a good book by John McPhee called "The Control of Nature", I suggest you read it.
Click to expand...


http://www.pacinst.org/reports/sea_level_rise/report.pdf

Over the past century, sea level has risen nearly eight inches along the California coast, and general circulation model scenarios suggest very substantial increases in sea level as a
significant impact of climate change over the coming century. This study includes a detailed
analysis of the current population, infrastructure, and property at risk from projected sea&#8208;level rise if no actions are taken to protect the coast. The sea&#8208;level rise scenario was developed by the State of California from medium to high greenhouse gas emissions scenarios from the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) but does not reflect the worst&#8208;case sea&#8208;level rise that could occur. We also evaluate the cost of building structural measures to reduce that risk. If development continues in the areas at risk, all of these estimates will rise. No matter what policies are implemented in the future, sea&#8208;level rise will inevitably change the character of the California coast.


----------



## Old Rocks

Science Magazine: Sign In Changing Oceans

THE EVOLVING DISASTER OF THE GULF OF MEXICO OIL SPILL REMINDS US THAT OUR WELFARE
depends on a healthy marine ecosystem and that the oceans are vulnerable to human activities.
The oceans sustain a vast wealth of biological diversity, deliver critical ecosystem services,
supply valuable natural resources, and are a central component of the climate system.
It is therefore critical that the current ocean-observing system be extended to cover a wider
range of ocean properties.
The oceans slow the rate of climate change by absorbing over a quarter of the carbon dioxide
released by the burning of fossil fuels and by storing over 90% of the excess heat accumulating
in the climate system. These two changes, together with nutrient input into the oceans from fertilizer
use and other pollution, are affecting the marine ecosystem by increasing the acidity of
the oceans, decreasing subsurface oxygen concentrations, and increasing coastal nutrient loads.
At the same time, ocean changes affect the terrestrial environment,
being the primary source of the water vapor that drives global rainfall
patterns. Changes in ocean temperatures and currents and in the oceans&#8217;
interaction with the atmosphere are already altering the frequency,
intensity, and distribution of storms, droughts, fl oods, heat waves, and
cold spells. And by 2100, rising sea levels from ocean thermal expansion
and increasing ocean mass (from melting glaciers, ice caps, and the
Greenland and Antarctic ice sheets) will expose an additional tens of
millions of people annually to the risk of coastal fl ooding.


----------



## beagle9

Synthaholic said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How do you know?  Because Rush tells you that he has 20 million listeners? * He also says he has talent on loan from God.
> 
> You'll believe anything.
> 
> And I'll change that to "I'm sure" that Republican women do not like being called sluts.  How's that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing how these people hate Rush, but they listen to his show so closely ? This cat *Synthaholic* ask the questions above that I have bolded, and I will write them again next, in order to answer them. Synthaholic said - "How do you know?  Because Rush tells you that he has 20 million listeners" ? Answer:  Yeah buddy, and you are one of them, so just start the count first with you, and then go up, up, up, and up from there... I bet you are a closet listener of Rush, and have been for quite a long time, but hey, don't cha think it's time to come on out of that closet finally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't listen to Rush.
> 
> That is not to say that I haven't heard him.  But I get enough of him from MSNBC and Current TV, when they play a clip.
> 
> I'm not in my car usually, from 12-3.  I have caught much more of that paid liar Sean Hannity than I ever have of Rush.  Because I'm in my car more from 3-6.
> 
> AND - that's only when NPR is boring me to death, which happens occasionally.
> 
> That's my honest answer.
> 
> The only reason I have that channel as a preset in my car is because they also broadcast Handle On The Law, the home improvement guy, Gary Sullivan, and Art Bell - Coast To Coast (what a hoot!)
Click to expand...

Lets see now, he knows Rush is on from 12 to 3:00 hmmmmmmm, and then comes the whopper " The only reason I have that channel pre-set in my car" (CHANNEL PRE-SET IN MY CAR) ??????........BAHWAHAHHAHHAH

Care to tell us anymore? No no no no you best stop while your ahead, and just step on out of that closet nice a slowly k, because the bright light won't hurt you, it will only set you free...... B )


----------



## Synthaholic

beagle9 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing how these people hate Rush, but they listen to his show so closely ? This cat *Synthaholic* ask the questions above that I have bolded, and I will write them again next, in order to answer them. Synthaholic said - "How do you know?  Because Rush tells you that he has 20 million listeners" ? Answer:  Yeah buddy, and you are one of them, so just start the count first with you, and then go up, up, up, and up from there... I bet you are a closet listener of Rush, and have been for quite a long time, but hey, don't cha think it's time to come on out of that closet finally?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't listen to Rush.
> 
> That is not to say that I haven't heard him.  But I get enough of him from MSNBC and Current TV, when they play a clip.
> 
> I'm not in my car usually, from 12-3.  I have caught much more of that paid liar Sean Hannity than I ever have of Rush.  Because I'm in my car more from 3-6.
> 
> AND - that's only when NPR is boring me to death, which happens occasionally.
> 
> That's my honest answer.
> 
> The only reason I have that channel as a preset in my car is because they also broadcast Handle On The Law, the home improvement guy, Gary Sullivan, and Art Bell - Coast To Coast (what a hoot!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets see now, he knows Rush is on from 12 to 3:00 hmmmmmmm, and then comes the whopper " The only reason I have that channel pre-set in my car" (CHANNEL PRE-SET IN MY CAR) ??????........BAHWAHAHHAHHAH
Click to expand...


I think most everyone who has a passing interest in politics knows that Rush is on from 12-3.  It's only been like that for over 20 years now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And car pre-sets?  They are those numbers across your radio, where you press one and it goes to a favorite channel that you have pre-set.  For me, NPR is attached to pre-set #1, and the talk radio/college sports station is pre-set #6.

Understand, dumbass?  



> Care to tell us anymore? No no no no you best stop while your ahead, and just step on out of that closet nice a slowly k, because the bright light won't hurt you, it will only set you free...... B )



Dopey wingnuts are dopey.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Synthaholic said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> From today's paper:
> 
> 
> *Rising Sea Levels Seen as Threat to Coastal U.S.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manteo, N.C., residents navigate streets that were flooded by Hurricane Irene in August. Rising tides are likely to mean more frequent coastal flooding.
> 
> *About 3.7 million Americans live within a few feet of high tide and risk being hit by more frequent coastal flooding in coming decades because of the sea level rise caused by global warming, according to new research.*
> 
> If the pace of the rise accelerates as much as expected, researchers found, coastal flooding at levels that were once exceedingly rare could become an every-few-years occurrence by the middle of this century.
> 
> By far the most vulnerable state is Florida, the new analysis found, with roughly half of the nation&#8217;s at-risk population living near the coast on the porous, low-lying limestone shelf that constitutes much of that state. But Louisiana, California, New York and New Jersey are also particularly vulnerable, researchers found, and virtually the entire American coastline is at some degree of risk.​
> 
> But you wingnuts will continue to deny it no matter how much evidence is provided.
> 
> 
> 
> C-R-A-P.....
> What the fuck does limestone have to do with anything?
> Furthermore, this has what to do with sponsors of a radio program.
> There is no global warming and climate is cyclical.
> Deal with it.
> Oh, Limbaugh's show added 4 new sponsors over the weekend.
> Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should study to be a bone specialist - you have the head for it.
Click to expand...

THAT is your best effort at a comeback.
Jesus Christ, this is easy.


----------



## Synthaholic

thereisnospoon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> C-R-A-P.....
> What the fuck does limestone have to do with anything?
> Furthermore, this has what to do with sponsors of a radio program.
> There is no global warming and climate is cyclical.
> Deal with it.
> Oh, Limbaugh's show added 4 new sponsors over the weekend.
> Sucks to be you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should study to be a bone specialist - you have the head for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT is your best effort at a comeback.
> Jesus Christ, this is easy.
Click to expand...

It's enough effort for the likes of you.


----------



## Dr.House

thereisnospoon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> C-R-A-P.....
> What the fuck does limestone have to do with anything?
> Furthermore, this has what to do with sponsors of a radio program.
> There is no global warming and climate is cyclical.
> Deal with it.
> Oh, Limbaugh's show added 4 new sponsors over the weekend.
> Sucks to be you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should study to be a bone specialist - you have the head for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT is your best effort at a comeback.
> Jesus Christ, this is easy.
Click to expand...


It sounds more like he's coming on to you, but that's Synthia for you....


----------



## Synthaholic

Dr.House said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should study to be a bone specialist - you have the head for it.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is your best effort at a comeback.
> Jesus Christ, this is easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sounds more like he's coming on to you, but that's Synthia for you....
Click to expand...

Another fail for you, fuckstick.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Synthaholic said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should study to be a bone specialist - you have the head for it.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is your best effort at a comeback.
> Jesus Christ, this is easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's enough effort for the likes of you.
Click to expand...

http://www.wavlist.com/movies/237/cta-next.wav


----------



## beagle9

Synthaholic said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't listen to Rush.
> 
> That is not to say that I haven't heard him.  But I get enough of him from MSNBC and Current TV, when they play a clip.
> 
> I'm not in my car usually, from 12-3.  I have caught much more of that paid liar Sean Hannity than I ever have of Rush.  Because I'm in my car more from 3-6.
> 
> AND - that's only when NPR is boring me to death, which happens occasionally.
> 
> That's my honest answer.
> 
> The only reason I have that channel as a preset in my car is because they also broadcast Handle On The Law, the home improvement guy, Gary Sullivan, and Art Bell - Coast To Coast (what a hoot!)
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see now, he knows Rush is on from 12 to 3:00 hmmmmmmm, and then comes the whopper " The only reason I have that channel pre-set in my car" (CHANNEL PRE-SET IN MY CAR) ??????........BAHWAHAHHAHHAH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think most everyone who has a passing interest in politics knows that Rush is on from 12-3.  It's only been like that for over 20 years now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And car pre-sets?  They are those numbers across your radio, where you press one and it goes to a favorite channel that you have pre-set.  For me, NPR is attached to pre-set #1, and the talk radio/college sports station is pre-set #6.
> 
> Understand, dumbass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to tell us anymore? No no no no you best stop while your ahead, and just step on out of that closet nice a slowly k, because the bright light won't hurt you, it will only set you free...... B )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dopey wingnuts are dopey.
Click to expand...

Wow, you know Rush has been on for 20 years to ? I didn't even know that one....This is just to easy (i.e. keep incriminating your own hypocrytic self), where as if I were a prosecutor on a case, your own testimony would lock you away in cell with Bill Mahr and crew for years.....Charges would be - extreme hypocrisy, and well the other, just being to dumb to mingle with normal people anylonger.......LOL


----------



## Listening

Is Rush Off The Air ?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Listening said:


> Is Rush Off The Air ?



I thought he was since I haven't seen many threads about what he said lately


----------



## blastoff

A few sponsors dropped out and others took their places.  Ad revenue lost as a result...ZERO.  And Rush is still getting under the skin of lefties on a daily basis.  Which is a hoot IMO.


----------



## Black_Label

blastoff said:


> A few sponsors dropped out and others took their places.  Ad revenue lost as a result...ZERO.  And Rush is still getting under the skin of lefties on a daily basis.  Which is a hoot IMO.



LOL the lies and garbage the far right believe never ceases to amaze me. There was a mass exodus of advertisers leaving Limbaugh. He was down to just airing public service announcements as there was no one advertising!
The boycott cost _*millions *_in revenues lost. 

Rush Limbaugh Ad Boycott Cost Cumulus Radio 'Millions,' CEO Says


----------



## Warrior102

Black_Label said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few sponsors dropped out and others took their places.  Ad revenue lost as a result...ZERO.  And Rush is still getting under the skin of lefties on a daily basis.  Which is a hoot IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL the lies and garbage the far right believe never ceases to amaze me. There was a mass exodus of advertisers leaving Limbaugh. He was down to just airing public service announcements as there was no one advertising!
> The boycott cost _*millions *_in revenues lost.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Ad Boycott Cost Cumulus Radio 'Millions,' CEO Says
Click to expand...


What's a few million to Rush, whose net worth is $350 million, skidmark.


----------



## Meister

blastoff said:


> A few sponsors dropped out and others took their places.  Ad revenue lost as a result...ZERO.  And Rush is still getting under the skin of lefties on a daily basis.  Which is a hoot IMO.



Not to mention that a lot of those so-called sponsors that the left listed never were sponsors in the first place.
But the leftwing nuts(not the left) always have to manipulate the truth


----------



## Katzndogz

To the left, Rush has been driven off the radio.  And, obama will win the next election.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Warrior102 said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few sponsors dropped out and others took their places.  Ad revenue lost as a result...ZERO.  And Rush is still getting under the skin of lefties on a daily basis.  Which is a hoot IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL the lies and garbage the far right believe never ceases to amaze me. There was a mass exodus of advertisers leaving Limbaugh. He was down to just airing public service announcements as there was no one advertising!
> The boycott cost _*millions *_in revenues lost.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Ad Boycott Cost Cumulus Radio 'Millions,' CEO Says
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's a few million to Rush, whose net worth is $350 million, skidmark.
Click to expand...

Is Rush off the air yet?
it's hard to tell since I have not seen in threads on what Rush has said.

let's see
Rush Radio 94.5 - Triad&#39;s Home for Beck-Rush-Hannity | iHeartRadio

Nope well maybe this a prerecorded sound track


----------



## blastoff

Black_Label said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few sponsors dropped out and others took their places.  Ad revenue lost as a result...ZERO.  And Rush is still getting under the skin of lefties on a daily basis.  Which is a hoot IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL the lies and garbage the far right believe never ceases to amaze me. There was a mass exodus of advertisers leaving Limbaugh. He was down to just airing public service announcements as there was no one advertising!
> The boycott cost _*millions *_in revenues lost.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Ad Boycott Cost Cumulus Radio 'Millions,' CEO Says
Click to expand...


You are completely full of shit.  I listen every day to part or all of the show.  Ads ran during the controversy virtually as usual, not just PSAs instead. In fact, the only advertiser I was aware disappeared was Carbonite, but their competitor LifeLock immediately stepped in to replace them for a shot at Rush's large and lucrative audience.  

Anyone else in here who listens will tell you the same thing.


----------



## PredFan

Yeah, I never listened to Rush before, until after the hoopla this year. I've been listening to him whenever I can since.

Hoora! Indeed.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

PredFan said:


> Yeah, I never listened to Rush before, until after the hoopla this year. I've been listening to him whenever I can since.
> 
> Hoora! Indeed.



Rush should be off the air by now you must be listening to some prerecorded tapes.


----------



## Foxfyre

Black_Label said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few sponsors dropped out and others took their places.  Ad revenue lost as a result...ZERO.  And Rush is still getting under the skin of lefties on a daily basis.  Which is a hoot IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL the lies and garbage the far right believe never ceases to amaze me. There was a mass exodus of advertisers leaving Limbaugh. He was down to just airing public service announcements as there was no one advertising!
> The boycott cost _*millions *_in revenues lost.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Ad Boycott Cost Cumulus Radio 'Millions,' CEO Says
Click to expand...


Cumulus has only 68 stations in the small and midsized markets, many of those are not talk radio stations that would carry any talk radio and others don't carry Limbaugh in the first place.  It is highly unlikely that any blowup re the Rush Limbaugh show cost them millions.

Rush is carried by more than 600 stations across the country and he pretty much has the choice to contract with the #1 station in any given market. And he has the clout to set the terms of what time slot in which he will be aired.  Because his ratings eclipse everybody else by a wide margin, he has no lack of advertisers.  Some might back off during a media firestorm like the stupid Fluke thing, but most businesses look for broad exposure for their advertising dollars and Rush gives them more exposure than anybody else.  Even those who don't want to be advertised specifically during his show still benefit from the station being #1 in the market and that is often the case because they do carry Rush.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Foxfyre said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few sponsors dropped out and others took their places.  Ad revenue lost as a result...ZERO.  And Rush is still getting under the skin of lefties on a daily basis.  Which is a hoot IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL the lies and garbage the far right believe never ceases to amaze me. There was a mass exodus of advertisers leaving Limbaugh. He was down to just airing public service announcements as there was no one advertising!
> The boycott cost _*millions *_in revenues lost.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Ad Boycott Cost Cumulus Radio 'Millions,' CEO Says
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cumulus has only 68 stations in the small and midsized markets, many of those are not talk radio stations that would carry any talk radio and others don't carry Limbaugh in the first place.  It is highly unlikely that any blowup re the Rush Limbaugh show cost them millions.
> 
> Rush is carried by more than 600 stations across the country and he pretty much has the choice to contract with the #1 station in any given market. And he has the clout to set the terms of what time slot in which he will be aired.  Because his ratings eclipse everybody else by a wide margin, he has no lack of advertisers.  Some might back off during a media firestorm like the stupid Fluke thing, but most businesses look for broad exposure for their advertising dollars and Rush gives them more exposure than anybody else.  Even those who don't want to be advertised specifically during his show still benefit from the station being #1 in the market and that is often the case because they do carry Rush.
Click to expand...

Last time I checked Rush has his own radio network called rush radio.


----------



## bripat9643

Black_Label said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few sponsors dropped out and others took their places.  Ad revenue lost as a result...ZERO.  And Rush is still getting under the skin of lefties on a daily basis.  Which is a hoot IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL the lies and garbage the far right believe never ceases to amaze me. There was a mass exodus of advertisers leaving Limbaugh. He was down to just airing public service announcements as there was no one advertising!
> The boycott cost _*millions *_in revenues lost.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Ad Boycott Cost Cumulus Radio 'Millions,' CEO Says
Click to expand...


I listen to Rush every day.  That's how I know your claim is horseshit.  In fact, some of the sponsors who dropped in are begging to get the ads back on his program, but he doesn't need them or want them.


----------



## ABikerSailor

I give Rush Limp Idiot only one more year..................................

Three at the tops...........................................................................


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> I give Rush Limp Idiot only one more year..................................
> 
> Three at the tops...........................................................................


----------



## blastoff

Foxfyre said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few sponsors dropped out and others took their places.  Ad revenue lost as a result...ZERO.  And Rush is still getting under the skin of lefties on a daily basis.  Which is a hoot IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL the lies and garbage the far right believe never ceases to amaze me. There was a mass exodus of advertisers leaving Limbaugh. He was down to just airing public service announcements as there was no one advertising!
> The boycott cost _*millions *_in revenues lost.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Ad Boycott Cost Cumulus Radio 'Millions,' CEO Says
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cumulus has only 68 stations in the small and midsized markets, many of those are not talk radio stations that would carry any talk radio and others don't carry Limbaugh in the first place.  It is highly unlikely that any blowup re the Rush Limbaugh show cost them millions.
> 
> Rush is carried by more than 600 stations across the country and he pretty much has the choice to contract with the #1 station in any given market. And he has the clout to set the terms of what time slot in which he will be aired.  Because his ratings eclipse everybody else by a wide margin, he has no lack of advertisers.  Some might back off during a media firestorm like the stupid Fluke thing, but most businesses look for broad exposure for their advertising dollars and Rush gives them more exposure than anybody else.  Even those who don't want to be advertised specifically during his show still benefit from the station being #1 in the market and that is often the case because they do carry Rush.
Click to expand...


And according to those wise folks at the Zsa Zsa Huffpost only 38 Cumulus stations are  part of the 600+ stations that comprise Rush's Excellence In Broadcasting network.

How come we haven't heard back from the clown who claimed all the stations ran were Public Service Announcements in lieu of commercial spots?


----------



## Foxfyre

If Rush hangs it up in the next one to three years, as Biker suggests, he will have enjoyed more than a quarter century of "excellence in broadcasting", most of it holding the No. #1 slot in most markets, and that is an impressive run for anybody.  In three years he will be 64 and he could very well be contemplating retirement, enjoying more golfing or travel or football or any of the other things that are his passion.

I still remember the loud hoots and holler that Bill Clinton's election signaled the end of Rush having anything to say.  Then the election of George W. Bush.  Then the election of Barack Obama.

And if and when he does retire, those who hate him will be chortling at the failure of Rush Limbaugh.  And not one of those who do that will have enjoyed a fraction of the success that Rush has achieved.

Rush is no angel.  He has made really bad life choices at times, has endured addition to prescription drugs and a host of serious health issues.  He certainly can be legitimately criticized for some of the things he says and how he says some things.  Just as with all other public figures, he isn't everybody's cup of tea and everybody isn't going to love him.  He is downright annoying and irritating to many.

But nobody can take his incredible success and contribution to Americana away from him no matter how petty, small minded, and hateful they are when it comes to Rush Limbaugh.


----------



## Big Fitz

I recall something Rush said when talking about his wedding and conversations with Elton John.  He said that in the conversation they both agreed that they'd never retire because they're doing exactly what they want to do for the rest of their lives.

Rush will probably retire for a few things.  His health, or somehow being prevented from going on the air.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

If Rush goes off the air within the next three years it will be by choice. Hell yes Rush is pro choice.


----------



## thereisnospoon

ABikerSailor said:


> I give Rush Limp Idiot only one more year..................................
> 
> Three at the tops...........................................................................



If that makes you feel better....
Hey genius, what in that cranium of yours makes you believe conservative talk radio will not continue well into the future?.
Given the fact that most Americans that listen to talk radio do not care for liberal hosts..So much so that liberal talk radio gets "niche" ratings. So low are the Arbitrons for lib talk shows, most are not even measured.


----------



## Foxfyre

thereisnospoon said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give Rush Limp Idiot only one more year..................................
> 
> Three at the tops...........................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that makes you feel better....
> Hey genius, what in that cranium of yours makes you believe conservative talk radio will not continue well into the future?.
> Given the fact that most Americans that listen to talk radio do not care for liberal hosts..So much so that liberal talk radio gets "niche" ratings. So low are the Arbitrons for lib talk shows, most are not even measured.
Click to expand...


Yes, that is part of Rush's legacy and I can't see it going away any time soon.  He is the one who broke the ground and put conservative talk radio on the map. And he opened doors for many many others as station after station abandoned their music/sports programming in favor of all news and talk radio.  Those who can consistently command the audience that Rush commands are pretty rare, but he has lost some market share to the newcomers he paved the way for and they will continue on after he is gone.


----------



## Katzndogz

Any minute now the left's boycott is going to work and Rush will be off the air. Any minute.


----------



## The Infidel

Katzndogz said:


> Any minute now the left's boycott is going to work and Rush will be off the air. Any minute.






Im not holding my breathe though


----------



## thereisnospoon

Katzndogz said:


> Any minute now the left's boycott is going to work and Rush will be off the air. Any minute.



Three -Two - One..........Uh oh...http://www.gargaro.com/MaRvInWaVs/boom.wav


----------



## ABikerSailor

Katzndogz said:


> Any minute now the left's boycott is going to work and Rush will be off the air. Any minute.



I said one to three YEARS ya fucking moron.


----------



## Sarah G

He probably doesn't even recall half of those years in broadcasting though the drug haze.  What a Republican hero.


----------



## JoeB131

Katzndogz said:


> Any minute now the left's boycott is going to work and Rush will be off the air. Any minute.



More likely, Rush will be off the air because his business model will cease to work.  

His business model is to make stations pay him to rebroadcast his show.   Most syndicated shows don't do that.  They do a mixture of syndicated and local advertisements.  A few syndicators actually pay to have their show broadcast (Glenn Beck cough, cough).  

The very fact that Cumulous is promoting Mike Huckabee's show indicates they are grooming a replacement for Rush.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any minute now the left's boycott is going to work and Rush will be off the air. Any minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More likely, Rush will be off the air because his business model will cease to work.
> 
> His business model is to make stations pay him to rebroadcast his show.   Most syndicated shows don't do that.  They do a mixture of syndicated and local advertisements.  A few syndicators actually pay to have their show broadcast (Glenn Beck cough, cough).
> 
> The very fact that Cumulous is promoting Mike Huckabee's show indicates they are grooming a replacement for Rush.
Click to expand...



They only way Rush will be off the air is by choice
He has his own radio network 
Rush Radio .


----------



## JoeB131

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any minute now the left's boycott is going to work and Rush will be off the air. Any minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More likely, Rush will be off the air because his business model will cease to work.
> 
> His business model is to make stations pay him to rebroadcast his show.   Most syndicated shows don't do that.  They do a mixture of syndicated and local advertisements.  A few syndicators actually pay to have their show broadcast (Glenn Beck cough, cough).
> 
> The very fact that Cumulous is promoting Mike Huckabee's show indicates they are grooming a replacement for Rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They only way Rush will be off the air is by choice
> He has his own radio network
> Rush Radio .
Click to expand...


Okay, but it's business model is that radio stations PAY to air his show.  

As opposed to Huckabee and most other syndicated shows, that give away content for free and they split advertising time.  

I'm sure Rush will be on the air, but which stations will continue to carry him?  WLS in Chicago still does, but I'll bet they won't when his contract runs out.


----------



## Katzndogz

Rush will be off the air when he retires.  Then the left will celebrate how they forced him off.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Katzndogz said:


> Rush will be off the air when he retires.  Then the left will celebrate how they forced him off.



Yep
I can see the head lines now We did it rush running away scared


----------



## Foxfyre

The 15-minute Huckabee Report replaced Paul Harvey on the radio and is run in those 'filler' slots that Paul Harvey used to be run in.   The televised Huckabee Show is a permanent feature on Fox News Channel.

The last I read up on this stuff, I think it was in 2008 or 2009 that Drudge reported that Rush had accepted a contract worth $400 million to run through I think 2016 that makes him the highest paid radio personality in entertainment history.  And he owns the majority of his own show that is syndicated by Premier Radio Networks which allows him to set the majority of the terms.   He personally shares in advertising dollars for advertisers who specifically ask to be aired during his show, most especially those who pay him to do the ad himself.  He does not benefit from advertising dollars that the station inserts into his show, but of course he has to allow time for those ads to be aired.  Obviously any advertising dollars he receives are pocket change for him and therefore he is probably indifferent to them.

Also the last Zogby poll I saw re media and media personalities, Rush has not lost his rank as the No. 1 most trusted radio personality in a very long time now even though nobody gets much over 10% of the vote in such polls.

But yeah, it is amusing that his critics will surely declare victory in getting rid of him once he retires from an awesome career spanning more than a quarter century.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Sarah G said:


> He probably doesn't even recall half of those years in broadcasting though the drug haze.  What a Republican hero.



yeah, all that jiggling fat, drug smuggling, addiction and booze. He wants to take rights away from gays and women so he'd make a great running mate for Mittens.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

More interesting than why rw's love him is -

Why is the GObP/pubs/bags so afraid to cross him?


----------



## Mad Scientist

Just checking in. 

I don't really listen to Rush anymore but I'm interested in how this "boycott" is doing. (Boycott/Thread started on March 3rd)

Has he lost or gained any sponsors as a result? Have his ratings gone up or down?


----------



## The Infidel

Mad Scientist said:


> Just checking in.
> 
> I don't really listen to Rush anymore but I'm interested in how this "boycott" is doing. (Boycott/Thread started on March 3rd)
> 
> Has he lost or gained any sponsors as a result? Have his ratings gone up or down?



He is doing better than ever...


----------



## The Infidel

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush will be off the air when he retires.  Then the left will celebrate how they forced him off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> I can see the head lines now We did it rush running away scared
Click to expand...


Isn't that what they did when Beck left Fox News Channel?


Oopsie... he owns his own network now and doing better than ever as well 

Hey liberals.... we aren't going anywhere


----------



## Foxfyre

The Infidel said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking in.
> 
> I don't really listen to Rush anymore but I'm interested in how this "boycott" is doing. (Boycott/Thread started on March 3rd)
> 
> Has he lost or gained any sponsors as a result? Have his ratings gone up or down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is doing better than ever...
Click to expand...


Yup.  You can tell by the Rush-haters, mostly leftwing loonies though those also include a few conservatives, because they are ever more shrill, hateful, and spout even more rapid fire lies and misconceptions about Rush and what his show is.  When they start stumbling all over their words trying to find some zinger to insult him with, you know Rush is doing just fine.


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More likely, Rush will be off the air because his business model will cease to work.
> 
> His business model is to make stations pay him to rebroadcast his show.   Most syndicated shows don't do that.  They do a mixture of syndicated and local advertisements.  A few syndicators actually pay to have their show broadcast (Glenn Beck cough, cough).
> 
> The very fact that Cumulous is promoting Mike Huckabee's show indicates they are grooming a replacement for Rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only way Rush will be off the air is by choice
> He has his own radio network
> Rush Radio .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but it's business model is that radio stations PAY to air his show.
> 
> As opposed to Huckabee and most other syndicated shows, that give away content for free and they split advertising time.
> 
> I'm sure Rush will be on the air, but which stations will continue to carry him?  WLS in Chicago still does, but I'll bet they won't when his contract runs out.
Click to expand...


Rumor has it that Limbaugh may be replaced by Huckabee at some point, but not because of low ratings. Limbaugh generates more revenue for WLS than any 2 other hosts, but their revenue stream is so puny that they can no longer handle the fees they must pay to keep him on the air.


----------



## Foxfyre

Ernie S. said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They only way Rush will be off the air is by choice
> He has his own radio network
> Rush Radio .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but it's business model is that radio stations PAY to air his show.
> 
> As opposed to Huckabee and most other syndicated shows, that give away content for free and they split advertising time.
> 
> I'm sure Rush will be on the air, but which stations will continue to carry him?  WLS in Chicago still does, but I'll bet they won't when his contract runs out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that Limbaugh may be replaced by Huckabee at some point, but not because of low ratings. Limbaugh generates more revenue for WLS than any 2 other hosts, but their revenue stream is so puny that they can no longer handle the fees they must pay to keep him on the air.
Click to expand...


Isn't WLS a Cumulus station?  If so it is probably being eclipsed by larger market stations.  And if I remember right, it is also an NBC affiliate and as such may have been more leftwing than a lot of the average news and weather radio audience is these days.  I don't know if that is the case, but it would explain why even Rush couldn't pull it out of the weeds.

Our local KKOB station back in the music and traffic report days had slipped to No. 2 status and was headed to be number 3 in our area when they took the advice of a lot of us and put on Rush.  Within a few months they had obtained the #1 slot by a large margin, switched to an all news/talk format and have never looked back.

I can't imagine in a market as large as Chicago that there aren't any number of stations most anxious to grab Rush if WLS lets him go.


----------



## JoeB131

Foxfyre said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking in.
> 
> I don't really listen to Rush anymore but I'm interested in how this "boycott" is doing. (Boycott/Thread started on March 3rd)
> 
> Has he lost or gained any sponsors as a result? Have his ratings gone up or down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is doing better than ever...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  You can tell by the Rush-haters, mostly leftwing loonies though those also include a few conservatives, because they are ever more shrill, hateful, and spout even more rapid fire lies and misconceptions about Rush and what his show is.  When they start stumbling all over their words trying to find some zinger to insult him with, you know Rush is doing just fine.
Click to expand...


I used to listen to Rush all the time, before I realized he was just a shill for big corporations... 

The thing is, the guy's a big phony from day one.  

Rants about trial lawyers and how we should throw (poor) drug abusers in prison, until he gets caught abusing drugs, and hires hi-powered lawyers to get him off the hook.  

Talks about "Family values", but he's on his fourth sham marriage while taking trips down to the Dominican Republican with Viagra in his napsack. 

I'll give him credit for being good at his business, but is he good for the body politic? I think you take a good look at the body politic right now, and say, nope, he's about as good for the body politic as Hillbillly Heroin.


----------



## JoeB131

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but it's business model is that radio stations PAY to air his show.
> 
> As opposed to Huckabee and most other syndicated shows, that give away content for free and they split advertising time.
> 
> I'm sure Rush will be on the air, but which stations will continue to carry him?  WLS in Chicago still does, but I'll bet they won't when his contract runs out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that Limbaugh may be replaced by Huckabee at some point, but not because of low ratings. Limbaugh generates more revenue for WLS than any 2 other hosts, but their revenue stream is so puny that they can no longer handle the fees they must pay to keep him on the air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't WLS a Cumulus station?  If so it is probably being eclipsed by larger market stations.  *And if I remember right, it is also an NBC affiliate and as such may have been more leftwing than a lot of the average news and weather radio audience is these days.  I don't know if that is the case, but it would explain why even Rush couldn't pull it out of the weeds.*
> 
> Our local KKOB station back in the music and traffic report days had slipped to No. 2 status and was headed to be number 3 in our area when they took the advice of a lot of us and put on Rush.  Within a few months they had obtained the #1 slot by a large margin, switched to an all news/talk format and have never looked back.
> 
> I can't imagine in a market as large as Chicago that there aren't any number of stations most anxious to grab Rush if WLS lets him go.
Click to expand...


WLS is an ABC affiliate state, was owned by Disney until it has changed ownership a few times, now Cumulus owns them.  They haven't changed format for a while, though.  It's format has been Talk Radio for some time, and mostly, it's right wing talk radio.  

The only "Local" shows are the Morning Show with Don Wade, who is a typical RW knuckle- dragger, and the Roe Cohn show in the afternoon, which is largely non-political.  They also have what I jokingly refer to as the "Death Slot" at 9-11 where they've gone though about 10 hosts in the last decade because they put some poor fool in there, and his ratings plummet between the time people turn off Wade and Turn on Limbaugh.  

But what Ernie says is probably the case.  They know they can get someone just as right wing for a lot less, and not lose as much audience share.


----------



## thereisnospoon

JoeB131 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any minute now the left's boycott is going to work and Rush will be off the air. Any minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More likely, Rush will be off the air because his business model will cease to work.
> 
> His business model is to make stations pay him to rebroadcast his show.   Most syndicated shows don't do that.  They do a mixture of syndicated and local advertisements.  A few syndicators actually pay to have their show broadcast (Glenn Beck cough, cough).
> 
> The very fact that Cumulous is promoting Mike Huckabee's show indicates they are grooming a replacement for Rush.
Click to expand...


Don't bet on it. The country is becoming more conservative as time passes.
Not because people are necessarily that way. They are fighting against the tide of radical liberalism. They are sick of high taxes, political correctness, of labels, groups and all the other parts of liberal ideology which has in the past few years has created extreme divisiveness. 
The main culprit, Barack Hussein Obama. 
Conservatism will never go away. Neither will the media that speaks for us.


----------



## thereisnospoon

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More likely, Rush will be off the air because his business model will cease to work.
> 
> His business model is to make stations pay him to rebroadcast his show.   Most syndicated shows don't do that.  They do a mixture of syndicated and local advertisements.  A few syndicators actually pay to have their show broadcast (Glenn Beck cough, cough).
> 
> The very fact that Cumulous is promoting Mike Huckabee's show indicates they are grooming a replacement for Rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only way Rush will be off the air is by choice
> He has his own radio network
> Rush Radio .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but it's business model is that radio stations PAY to air his show.
> 
> As opposed to Huckabee and most other syndicated shows, that give away content for free and they split advertising time.
> 
> I'm sure Rush will be on the air, but which stations will continue to carry him?  WLS in Chicago still does, but I'll bet they won't when his contract runs out.
Click to expand...

Yeah...It's called RATINGS.
Ratings equals advertising dollars which pay the costs to air the programs people listen to.


----------



## Foxfyre

Ernie S. said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They only way Rush will be off the air is by choice
> He has his own radio network
> Rush Radio .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but it's business model is that radio stations PAY to air his show.
> 
> As opposed to Huckabee and most other syndicated shows, that give away content for free and they split advertising time.
> 
> I'm sure Rush will be on the air, but which stations will continue to carry him?  WLS in Chicago still does, but I'll bet they won't when his contract runs out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that Limbaugh may be replaced by Huckabee at some point, but not because of low ratings. Limbaugh generates more revenue for WLS than any 2 other hosts, but their revenue stream is so puny that they can no longer handle the fees they must pay to keep him on the air.
Click to expand...


Rush runs a three hour show live, five days a week.  Huckabee has a daily 15-minute taped segment that stations can plug in as filler where they need it, and the rest of Huck's time is taken up with his television show and being a Fox commentator.  No chance Huck is being groomed to replace Rush.  At least not at this time.


----------



## JoeB131

thereisnospoon said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any minute now the left's boycott is going to work and Rush will be off the air. Any minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More likely, Rush will be off the air because his business model will cease to work.
> 
> His business model is to make stations pay him to rebroadcast his show.   Most syndicated shows don't do that.  They do a mixture of syndicated and local advertisements.  A few syndicators actually pay to have their show broadcast (Glenn Beck cough, cough).
> 
> The very fact that Cumulous is promoting Mike Huckabee's show indicates they are grooming a replacement for Rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't bet on it. The country is becoming more conservative as time passes.
> Not because people are necessarily that way. They are fighting against the tide of radical liberalism. They are sick of high taxes, political correctness, of labels, groups and all the other parts of liberal ideology which has in the past few years has created extreme divisiveness.
> The main culprit, Barack Hussein Obama.
> Conservatism will never go away. Neither will the media that speaks for us.
Click to expand...


Guy, the Republican Party has lost four of the last five popular votes for president.  (Yes, sorry, you lost the popular vote in 2000. Learn to deal.)  Demagraphics are swinging against you, not for you. 

Heck, even I finally walked away from the GOP in disgust.  Romney was the last straw for me.  Let it be the party of religious crazies, I'm done.


----------



## JoeB131

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but it's business model is that radio stations PAY to air his show.
> 
> As opposed to Huckabee and most other syndicated shows, that give away content for free and they split advertising time.
> 
> I'm sure Rush will be on the air, but which stations will continue to carry him?  WLS in Chicago still does, but I'll bet they won't when his contract runs out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that Limbaugh may be replaced by Huckabee at some point, but not because of low ratings. Limbaugh generates more revenue for WLS than any 2 other hosts, but their revenue stream is so puny that they can no longer handle the fees they must pay to keep him on the air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rush runs a three hour show live, five days a week.  Huckabee has a daily 15-minute taped segment that stations can plug in as filler where they need it, and the rest of Huck's time is taken up with his television show and being a Fox commentator.  No chance Huck is being groomed to replace Rush.  At least not at this time.
Click to expand...


Actually, Huckabee has a three hour show that runs the same time as Rush's... 

Radio - Home - Mike Huckabee


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avMwkOnv6j0]Rush Limbaugh Show Opening Theme - My City Was Gone by The Pretenders [Instrumental/Rush Remix] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## blastoff

JoeB131 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any minute now the left's boycott is going to work and Rush will be off the air. Any minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More likely, Rush will be off the air because his business model will cease to work.
> 
> His business model is to make stations pay him to rebroadcast his show.   Most syndicated shows don't do that.  They do a mixture of syndicated and local advertisements.  A few syndicators actually pay to have their show broadcast (Glenn Beck cough, cough).
> 
> The very fact that Cumulous is promoting Mike Huckabee's show indicates they are grooming a replacement for Rush.
Click to expand...


Um...all you idiot lefties circle jerking over Rush's demise be sure to clean up after yourselves.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any minute now the left's boycott is going to work and Rush will be off the air. Any minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More likely, Rush will be off the air because his business model will cease to work.
> 
> His business model is to make stations pay him to rebroadcast his show.   Most syndicated shows don't do that.  They do a mixture of syndicated and local advertisements.  A few syndicators actually pay to have their show broadcast (Glenn Beck cough, cough).
> 
> The very fact that Cumulous is promoting Mike Huckabee's show indicates they are grooming a replacement for Rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um...all you idiot lefties circle jerking over Rush's demise be sure to clean up after yourselves.
Click to expand...


Again, it'll be his corporate masters who take him off the air, not us.


----------



## Foxfyre

JoeB131 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More likely, Rush will be off the air because his business model will cease to work.
> 
> His business model is to make stations pay him to rebroadcast his show.   Most syndicated shows don't do that.  They do a mixture of syndicated and local advertisements.  A few syndicators actually pay to have their show broadcast (Glenn Beck cough, cough).
> 
> The very fact that Cumulous is promoting Mike Huckabee's show indicates they are grooming a replacement for Rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um...all you idiot lefties circle jerking over Rush's demise be sure to clean up after yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, it'll be his corporate masters who take him off the air, not us.
Click to expand...


Ha!!!  Here we finally have JoeB's admission that he is the leftist we all knew he was.  

'Corporate masters' don't do a lot of advertising on radio these days though they do some.  It is mostly small business that depends on radio advertising, or those selling products to a specific demographic.  They really don't care about the content as much as they care about exposure to a target demographic.   That is why ratings are so important to a radio station because they can attract the bigger advertising bucks.

The advertisers can react to real or psuedo public outrage over something like the Sandra Fluke bru ha ha, but in the end, the ratings still dictate the programming the radio station will carry.  It will not be 'corporate masters' who take Rush off the air, if he does not retire on his own, but a radio audience that is no longer interested.

Currently Rush commands  the highest ratings of ANY nationally syndicated radio show, as well as the confidence vote as the most trusted radio personality.  He isn't going anywhere soon unless HE chooses to move on to something else.


----------



## JoeB131

Foxfyre said:


> Ha!!!  Here we finally have JoeB's admission that he is the leftist we all knew he was.
> 
> 'Corporate masters' don't do a lot of advertising on radio these days though they do some.  It is mostly small business that depends on radio advertising, or those selling products to a specific demographic.  They really don't care about the content as much as they care about exposure to a target demographic.   That is why ratings are so important to a radio station because they can attract the bigger advertising bucks.
> 
> The advertisers can react to real or psuedo public outrage over something like the Sandra Fluke bru ha ha, but in the end, the ratings still dictate the programming the radio station will carry.  It will not be 'corporate masters' who take Rush off the air, if he does not retire on his own, but a radio audience that is no longer interested.
> 
> Currently Rush commands  the highest ratings of ANY nationally syndicated radio show, as well as the confidence vote as the most trusted radio personality.  He isn't going anywhere soon unless HE chooses to move on to something else.



I think you are too dumb to realize it is big corporartions like Cumulous and ClearChannel that are behind Limbaugh, and when they figure he's too ugly to help them anymore, he's done.  

They are realizing it now.  As his sponsor decline, as he becomes more a liability than a help, you will see them promote "kinder, gentler" conservatives like Huckabee.


----------



## Meister

JoeB131 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!!!  Here we finally have JoeB's admission that he is the leftist we all knew he was.
> 
> 'Corporate masters' don't do a lot of advertising on radio these days though they do some.  It is mostly small business that depends on radio advertising, or those selling products to a specific demographic.  They really don't care about the content as much as they care about exposure to a target demographic.   That is why ratings are so important to a radio station because they can attract the bigger advertising bucks.
> 
> The advertisers can react to real or psuedo public outrage over something like the Sandra Fluke bru ha ha, but in the end, the ratings still dictate the programming the radio station will carry.  It will not be 'corporate masters' who take Rush off the air, if he does not retire on his own, but a radio audience that is no longer interested.
> 
> Currently Rush commands  the highest ratings of ANY nationally syndicated radio show, as well as the confidence vote as the most trusted radio personality.  He isn't going anywhere soon unless HE chooses to move on to something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are too dumb to realize it is big corporartions like Cumulous and ClearChannel that are behind Limbaugh, and when they figure he's too ugly to help them anymore, he's done.
> 
> They are realizing it now.  As his sponsor decline, as he becomes more a liability than a help, you will see them promote "kinder, gentler" conservatives like Huckabee.
Click to expand...


You are really delusional, Joe.  But...whatever floats your boat is good with me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Rush Limbaugh Show Opening Theme - My City Was Gone by The Pretenders [Instrumental/Rush Remix] - YouTube



I think this is a catchy tune
Dun dun dun da duda dun dun dun........


----------



## JoeB131

Meister said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are too dumb to realize it is big corporartions like Cumulous and ClearChannel that are behind Limbaugh, and when they figure he's too ugly to help them anymore, he's done.
> 
> They are realizing it now.  As his sponsor decline, as he becomes more a liability than a help, you will see them promote "kinder, gentler" conservatives like Huckabee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are really delusional, Joe.  But...whatever floats your boat is good with me.
Click to expand...


NOt really.  Even republican leaders are uncomfortable with Rush and the amount of influence he weilds.   

Don't believe me?  Here's what  David Frum has to say about it. 

David Frum: Mike Huckabee Brings on Rush Limbaugh's Decline - The Daily Beast




> To understand the power of Huckabees challenge to Limbaugh, you have to understand the strange economics of talk radio. Most talk-radio programs offer radio stations this deal: well give you three hours of content for free. (Some programscough, Glenn, cough, Beckhave actually offered to pay radio stations to accept their content.) Those three hours will include 54 minutes of ad time. That ad time is split between the radio station and the show: each gets 27 minutes to sell.
> 
> In this world, Limbaugh is unique. He actually charges radio stations for his content: up to $1 million a year in a major market. Plus, he charges the highest ad rates in the business. Those two revenue streamsmultiplied by more radio outlets than anybody else in the industry hashave made Limbaugh a very rich man. But those revenue streams always depended on Limbaugh upholding his end of the bargain: delivering the audiences. And on that count, Limbaugh has been notably failing.
> 
> As The Daily Beasts John Avlon reported last week, the audience for right-wing talk has been shrinking since 2009. In some urban markets, Limbaughs audience has dropped by as much as half over the past three years. Limbaugh and other right-wing talkers have responded to this economic squeeze by a strategy familiar to Republican politicians: they have played to the base.


----------



## Foxfyre

David Frum wasn't the first and won't be the last to think the Sandra Fluke thing would have more traction than it did.  Most have already forgotten about it and moved on, most especially after all the facts were out, she came out looking worse in that fiasco than Rush did.  The piece Joe linked is two more than two months old and contained material that Politico had to corect later.

And I just now, today, became aware that Huckabee has indeed expanded his radio experience and two months ago launched a three hour program in the same time slot as the Limbaugh program.  The fact that I am just now hearing about it suggests it has not yet exactly enjoyed overwhelming success.  When such dominant personalities as Bill O'Reilly and Fred Thompson were unable to compete successfully against Rush, I doubt Huck will have any better success.  But I like Huck a lot and wish him well.  Though I don't listen to a lot of talk radio these days, but if I do tune in to see how the current events of the day are playing in radioland, I can't imagine choosing a mellow and low keyed Huck over the more entertaining, more compelling, and usually more interesting personality that Rush offers.  I can't imagine that Rush fans, of which I am not really much of one, would do so either.


----------



## JoeB131

Foxfyre said:


> David Frum wasn't the first and won't be the last to think the Sandra Fluke thing would have more traction than it did.  Most have already forgotten about it and moved on, most especially after all the facts were out, she came out looking worse in that fiasco than Rush did.  The piece Joe linked is two more than two months old and contained material that Politico had to corect later.



Minor points... seriously?  

The Fluke thing has made Rush toxic.  





Foxfyre said:


> And I just now, today, became aware that Huckabee has indeed expanded his radio experience and two months ago launched a three hour program in the same time slot as the Limbaugh program.  The fact that I am just now hearing about it suggests it has not yet exactly enjoyed overwhelming success.  When such dominant personalities as Bill O'Reilly and Fred Thompson were unable to compete successfully against Rush, I doubt Huck will have any better success.  But I like Huck a lot and wish him well.  Though I don't listen to a lot of talk radio these days, but if I do tune in to see how the current events of the day are playing in radioland, I can't imagine choosing a mellow and low keyed Huck over the more entertaining, more compelling, and usually more interesting personality that Rush offers.  I can't imagine that Rush fans, of which I am not really much of one, would do so either.



Rush is losing audience... which is why he has to get the audience he has to listem more often, as Frum detailed.


----------



## MaryL

I like Rush, his over the top rhetoric reminds me of a National Lampoon parody  skit. Put your tongue  firmly in cheek, and tune in Limbaugh. Let the madness ensue. It's so wonderfully insipid, he's channeling  all three stooges at one time. A WISE guy, Eh? NUCK NUCK NUCK!  Obama did it! WAMM! It's the liberals fault , SMACK!  I think he has a career in comedy. Maybe Rush can get seltzer or cream pie makers for sponsors.  I hate to see such talent go to waste.


----------



## Foxfyre

JoeB131 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Frum wasn't the first and won't be the last to think the Sandra Fluke thing would have more traction than it did.  Most have already forgotten about it and moved on, most especially after all the facts were out, she came out looking worse in that fiasco than Rush did.  The piece Joe linked is two more than two months old and contained material that Politico had to corect later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minor points... seriously?
> 
> The Fluke thing has made Rush toxic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I just now, today, became aware that Huckabee has indeed expanded his radio experience and two months ago launched a three hour program in the same time slot as the Limbaugh program.  The fact that I am just now hearing about it suggests it has not yet exactly enjoyed overwhelming success.  When such dominant personalities as Bill O'Reilly and Fred Thompson were unable to compete successfully against Rush, I doubt Huck will have any better success.  But I like Huck a lot and wish him well.  Though I don't listen to a lot of talk radio these days, but if I do tune in to see how the current events of the day are playing in radioland, I can't imagine choosing a mellow and low keyed Huck over the more entertaining, more compelling, and usually more interesting personality that Rush offers.  I can't imagine that Rush fans, of which I am not really much of one, would do so either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rush is losing audience... which is why he has to get the audience he has to listem more often, as Frum detailed.
Click to expand...


I've been reading the liberal hopefuls commentary on the internet for at least ten years now all saying almost plaintifvely how Rush is losing radio audience, how such and such did him in, etc. etc. etc.  Yet Talkers Magazine, the Bible of talk radio ratings and news, has kept his audience steady for at least the last five years, and he remains solidly No. 1 in the business eclipsing everybody else in his time slot, and beating everybody else in all the other time slots too.  The only one who comes even close to matching Rush's appeal is Hannity who usually piggy backs on Rush's show y immediately following Rush in most markets.

So rave on Joe if it makes you feel better.  It makes those of us who look up the ratings and/or audience numbers think you're just doing wishful thinking, but hey, everybody has to have a hobby.


----------



## thereisnospoon

JoeB131 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More likely, Rush will be off the air because his business model will cease to work.
> 
> His business model is to make stations pay him to rebroadcast his show.   Most syndicated shows don't do that.  They do a mixture of syndicated and local advertisements.  A few syndicators actually pay to have their show broadcast (Glenn Beck cough, cough).
> 
> The very fact that Cumulous is promoting Mike Huckabee's show indicates they are grooming a replacement for Rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bet on it. The country is becoming more conservative as time passes.
> Not because people are necessarily that way. They are fighting against the tide of radical liberalism. They are sick of high taxes, political correctness, of labels, groups and all the other parts of liberal ideology which has in the past few years has created extreme divisiveness.
> The main culprit, Barack Hussein Obama.
> Conservatism will never go away. Neither will the media that speaks for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, the Republican Party has lost four of the last five popular votes for president.  (Yes, sorry, you lost the popular vote in 2000. Learn to deal.)  Demagraphics are swinging against you, not for you.
> 
> Heck, even I finally walked away from the GOP in disgust.  Romney was the last straw for me.  Let it be the party of religious crazies, I'm done.
Click to expand...


And it took over 600 seats in the 2010 mid terms. That number includes Congressional and State elections.
Next.


----------



## JoeB131

Foxfyre said:


> I've been reading the liberal hopefuls commentary on the internet for at least ten years now all saying almost plaintifvely how Rush is losing radio audience, how such and such did him in, etc. etc. etc.  Yet Talkers Magazine, the Bible of talk radio ratings and news, has kept his audience steady for at least the last five years, and he remains solidly No. 1 in the business eclipsing everybody else in his time slot, and beating everybody else in all the other time slots too.  The only one who comes even close to matching Rush's appeal is Hannity who usually piggy backs on Rush's show y immediately following Rush in most markets.
> 
> So rave on Joe if it makes you feel better.  It makes those of us who look up the ratings and/or audience numbers think you're just doing wishful thinking, but hey, everybody has to have a hobby.



RadiomanATL, a guy who posts here, who is as right wing as you are, has admitted that Limbaugh and Hannity are losing audience share and have been for years.  

And really, it only takes one good scandal to bring one of these jokers down.  Just as "Doctor" Laura.


----------



## JoeB131

thereisnospoon said:


> And it took over 600 seats in the 2010 mid terms. That number includes Congressional and State elections.
> Next.



Midterms are meaningless.  In nearly every midterm, the incumbant party loses seats...  

A lot of those goons who got in in 2010 are going right back out in 2012.   Joe Walsh, deadbeat dad, hypocrite and phony who happens to represent my district is going down in November, and good riddance.


----------



## Foxfyre

JoeB131 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading the liberal hopefuls commentary on the internet for at least ten years now all saying almost plaintifvely how Rush is losing radio audience, how such and such did him in, etc. etc. etc.  Yet Talkers Magazine, the Bible of talk radio ratings and news, has kept his audience steady for at least the last five years, and he remains solidly No. 1 in the business eclipsing everybody else in his time slot, and beating everybody else in all the other time slots too.  The only one who comes even close to matching Rush's appeal is Hannity who usually piggy backs on Rush's show y immediately following Rush in most markets.
> 
> So rave on Joe if it makes you feel better.  It makes those of us who look up the ratings and/or audience numbers think you're just doing wishful thinking, but hey, everybody has to have a hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL, a guy who posts here, who is as right wing as you are, has admitted that Limbaugh and Hannity are losing audience share and have been for years.
> 
> And really, it only takes one good scandal to bring one of these jokers down.  Just as "Doctor" Laura.
Click to expand...


Oh baloney. Hannity's market share is closest to Rush's market share mostly because he is carried on most of the same stations and usually follows Rush.  Both have lost some market share only because Rush paved the way for a plethora of other conservative talk radio programs and each one does pull some market share.  That is the ONLY reason Rush has lost any market share in the last 20 years.

You and your ilk have chortled and rubbed your hands in glee as each new 'scandal' is manufactured  and Rush continues as #1 in all categories of his genre.   I'm pretty safe in saying that the Rush Limbaugh Program will end when Rush gets tired of doing it and retires.

So who is paying you to pretend you are a conservative Joe?


----------



## JoeB131

Foxfyre said:


> Oh baloney. Hannity's market share is closest to Rush's market share mostly because he is carried on most of the same stations and usually follows Rush.  Both have lost some market share only because Rush paved the way for a plethora of other conservative talk radio programs and each one does pull some market share.  That is the ONLY reason Rush has lost any market share in the last 20 years.
> 
> You and your ilk have chortled and rubbed your hands in glee as each new 'scandal' is manufactured  and Rush continues as #1 in all categories of his genre.   I'm pretty safe in saying that the Rush Limbaugh Program will end when Rush gets tired of doing it and retires.
> 
> So who is paying you to pretend you are a conservative Joe?



Real conservatives, as opposed to religious nutbags being fooled by big corporations, which is the kind of "conservative" you are... 





*"baaaa.....errrr....Ditto" * 

I woke up the moment that my Romney-loving ex-boss informed me that he was putting me in a dead end job so he could make room for a manager's daughter...  That's when I realized, I'd been fighting for the wrong side all this time. 

Not that the Democrats are the right side, but the first goal is to get the Republican's collective head out of their asses, and that's over Limbaugh and Romney's broken bodies.


----------



## thereisnospoon

JoeB131 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it took over 600 seats in the 2010 mid terms. That number includes Congressional and State elections.
> Next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midterms are meaningless.  In nearly every midterm, the incumbant party loses seats...
> 
> A lot of those goons who got in in 2010 are going right back out in 2012.   Joe Walsh, deadbeat dad, hypocrite and phony who happens to represent my district is going down in November, and good riddance.
Click to expand...


Not in such an overwhelming manner. Democrat analysts and the MSM were shocked by the results.
Once again, a liberal attempts to spin a loss into a win.
We the People are sick of radical liberal politics of Obama and his minions .


----------



## thereisnospoon

JoeB131 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading the liberal hopefuls commentary on the internet for at least ten years now all saying almost plaintifvely how Rush is losing radio audience, how such and such did him in, etc. etc. etc.  Yet Talkers Magazine, the Bible of talk radio ratings and news, has kept his audience steady for at least the last five years, and he remains solidly No. 1 in the business eclipsing everybody else in his time slot, and beating everybody else in all the other time slots too.  The only one who comes even close to matching Rush's appeal is Hannity who usually piggy backs on Rush's show y immediately following Rush in most markets.
> 
> So rave on Joe if it makes you feel better.  It makes those of us who look up the ratings and/or audience numbers think you're just doing wishful thinking, but hey, everybody has to have a hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL, a guy who posts here, who is as right wing as you are, has admitted that Limbaugh and Hannity are losing audience share and have been for years.
> 
> And really, it only takes one good scandal to bring one of these jokers down.  Just as "Doctor" Laura.
Click to expand...


Really dude?....
You have no clue what you spew....
TALKERS.COM - "The Bible of Talk Radio and the New Talk Media"
2012 - Heavy Hundred - TALKERS.COM
Rush Limbaugh tops talk radio rankings for fifth year in a row | Radio & TV Talk....
You need a relief pitcher.


----------



## percysunshine

Wow...a bath salts thread.


----------



## thereisnospoon

JoeB131 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh baloney. Hannity's market share is closest to Rush's market share mostly because he is carried on most of the same stations and usually follows Rush.  Both have lost some market share only because Rush paved the way for a plethora of other conservative talk radio programs and each one does pull some market share.  That is the ONLY reason Rush has lost any market share in the last 20 years.
> 
> You and your ilk have chortled and rubbed your hands in glee as each new 'scandal' is manufactured  and Rush continues as #1 in all categories of his genre.   I'm pretty safe in saying that the Rush Limbaugh Program will end when Rush gets tired of doing it and retires.
> 
> So who is paying you to pretend you are a conservative Joe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real conservatives, as opposed to religious nutbags being fooled by big corporations, which is the kind of "conservative" you are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"baaaa.....errrr....Ditto" *
> 
> I woke up the moment that my Romney-loving ex-boss informed me that he was putting me in a dead end job so he could make room for a manager's daughter...  That's when I realized, I'd been fighting for the wrong side all this time.
> 
> Not that the Democrats are the right side, but the first goal is to get the Republican's collective head out of their asses, and that's over Limbaugh and Romney's broken bodies.
Click to expand...

not able to find a single statistic or fact that supports your claims, you now attempt to divide conservatives into groups so that your argument has a shot at momentum.
Spin....FAIL.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Is Joe B still trying to get Rush off the air?


----------



## thereisnospoon

Foxfyre said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading the liberal hopefuls commentary on the internet for at least ten years now all saying almost plaintifvely how Rush is losing radio audience, how such and such did him in, etc. etc. etc.  Yet Talkers Magazine, the Bible of talk radio ratings and news, has kept his audience steady for at least the last five years, and he remains solidly No. 1 in the business eclipsing everybody else in his time slot, and beating everybody else in all the other time slots too.  The only one who comes even close to matching Rush's appeal is Hannity who usually piggy backs on Rush's show y immediately following Rush in most markets.
> 
> So rave on Joe if it makes you feel better.  It makes those of us who look up the ratings and/or audience numbers think you're just doing wishful thinking, but hey, everybody has to have a hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL, a guy who posts here, who is as right wing as you are, has admitted that Limbaugh and Hannity are losing audience share and have been for years.
> 
> And really, it only takes one good scandal to bring one of these jokers down.  Just as "Doctor" Laura.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh baloney. Hannity's market share is closest to Rush's market share mostly because he is carried on most of the same stations and usually follows Rush.  Both have lost some market share only because Rush paved the way for a plethora of other conservative talk radio programs and each one does pull some market share.  That is the ONLY reason Rush has lost any market share in the last 20 years.
> 
> You and your ilk have chortled and rubbed your hands in glee as each new 'scandal' is manufactured  and Rush continues as #1 in all categories of his genre.   I'm pretty safe in saying that the Rush Limbaugh Program will end when Rush gets tired of doing it and retires.
> 
> So who is paying you to pretend you are a conservative Joe?
Click to expand...

Rush has lost market share to other conservative talk radio hosts. Why? Because there are more  of them.


----------



## thereisnospoon

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Is Joe B still trying to get Rush off the air?



One man crusade.


----------



## EriktheRed

JoeB131 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it took over 600 seats in the 2010 mid terms. That number includes Congressional and State elections.
> Next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midterms are meaningless.  In nearly every midterm, the incumbant party loses seats...
> 
> A lot of those goons who got in in 2010 are going right back out in 2012.   Joe Walsh, deadbeat dad, hypocrite and phony who happens to represent my district is going down in November, and good riddance.
Click to expand...


I was in the Reserves with the woman he's gonna lose to, btw.


----------



## buckeye45_73

JoeB131 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh baloney. Hannity's market share is closest to Rush's market share mostly because he is carried on most of the same stations and usually follows Rush.  Both have lost some market share only because Rush paved the way for a plethora of other conservative talk radio programs and each one does pull some market share.  That is the ONLY reason Rush has lost any market share in the last 20 years.
> 
> You and your ilk have chortled and rubbed your hands in glee as each new 'scandal' is manufactured  and Rush continues as #1 in all categories of his genre.   I'm pretty safe in saying that the Rush Limbaugh Program will end when Rush gets tired of doing it and retires.
> 
> So who is paying you to pretend you are a conservative Joe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real conservatives, as opposed to religious nutbags being fooled by big corporations, which is the kind of "conservative" you are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"baaaa.....errrr....Ditto" *
> 
> I woke up the moment that my Romney-loving ex-boss informed me that he was putting me in a dead end job so he could make room for a manager's daughter...  That's when I realized, I'd been fighting for the wrong side all this time.
> 
> Not that the Democrats are the right side, but the first goal is to get the Republican's collective head out of their asses, and that's over Limbaugh and Romney's broken bodies.
Click to expand...


you're a conservative? Like a conservative commie as opposed to an orthodox commie?


----------



## RadiomanATL

JoeB131 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading the liberal hopefuls commentary on the internet for at least ten years now all saying almost plaintifvely how Rush is losing radio audience, how such and such did him in, etc. etc. etc.  Yet Talkers Magazine, the Bible of talk radio ratings and news, has kept his audience steady for at least the last five years, and he remains solidly No. 1 in the business eclipsing everybody else in his time slot, and beating everybody else in all the other time slots too.  The only one who comes even close to matching Rush's appeal is Hannity who usually piggy backs on Rush's show y immediately following Rush in most markets.
> 
> So rave on Joe if it makes you feel better.  It makes those of us who look up the ratings and/or audience numbers think you're just doing wishful thinking, but hey, everybody has to have a hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL, a guy who posts here, who is as right wing as you are, has admitted that Limbaugh and Hannity are losing audience share and have been for years.
> 
> And really, it only takes one good scandal to bring one of these jokers down.  Just as "Doctor" Laura.
Click to expand...


WTF?

I've only said that Rush's numbers have dropped because of two reasons: 1) The cyclic nature of politics. In off election years people get "burned out" over the previous years high octane political hackery and there is very little for the talkers to really get their audience worked up over and 2) over-saturation of genre in the marketplace.

Kindly fuck you for putting words in my mouth.


----------



## JoeB131

thereisnospoon said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it took over 600 seats in the 2010 mid terms. That number includes Congressional and State elections.
> Next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midterms are meaningless.  In nearly every midterm, the incumbant party loses seats...
> 
> A lot of those goons who got in in 2010 are going right back out in 2012.   Joe Walsh, deadbeat dad, hypocrite and phony who happens to represent my district is going down in November, and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in such an overwhelming manner. Democrat analysts and the MSM were shocked by the results.
> Once again, a liberal attempts to spin a loss into a win.
> We the People are sick of radical liberal politics of Obama and his minions .
Click to expand...


Actually, no, it really wasn't that surprising, given that the Republicans took heavy losses in 2006 and 2008, that they would make gains in 2010.  This year, when Obama wins a second term, they'll probalby lose about 20 seats, putting Congress back in equalibrium...


----------



## JoeB131

RadiomanATL said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading the liberal hopefuls commentary on the internet for at least ten years now all saying almost plaintifvely how Rush is losing radio audience, how such and such did him in, etc. etc. etc.  Yet Talkers Magazine, the Bible of talk radio ratings and news, has kept his audience steady for at least the last five years, and he remains solidly No. 1 in the business eclipsing everybody else in his time slot, and beating everybody else in all the other time slots too.  The only one who comes even close to matching Rush's appeal is Hannity who usually piggy backs on Rush's show y immediately following Rush in most markets.
> 
> So rave on Joe if it makes you feel better.  It makes those of us who look up the ratings and/or audience numbers think you're just doing wishful thinking, but hey, everybody has to have a hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL, a guy who posts here, who is as right wing as you are, has admitted that Limbaugh and Hannity are losing audience share and have been for years.
> 
> And really, it only takes one good scandal to bring one of these jokers down.  Just as "Doctor" Laura.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> I've only said that Rush's numbers have dropped because of two reasons: 1) The cyclic nature of politics. In off election years people get "burned out" over the previous years high octane political hackery and there is very little for the talkers to really get their audience worked up over and 2) over-saturation of genre in the marketplace.
> 
> Kindly fuck you for putting words in my mouth.
Click to expand...


Well, that's not what you said at the time... but that's okay.


----------



## JoeB131

buckeye45_73 said:


> you're a conservative? Like a conservative commie as opposed to an orthodox commie?



No, I'm the kind that realizes the inmates have taken over the GOP asylum.   

Ike, Nixon, Reagan would be called "Commies" by you people.   

I mean, Jesus, Reagan signed off on an outright amnesty for 3 million illegals, raised taxes, reformed social security by creating a huge new trust fund, tripled the national debt.   He even maintained good relations with Unions and got the endorsement of the Teamsters. 

At some point, the GOP stopped just being friendly to business and got bought out by corporations.  

At some point, the GOP went from being for family values and run by religious lunatics. 

To paraphrase Mr. Reagan, I didn't leave the GOP, the GOP left me.


----------



## JoeB131

EriktheRed said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it took over 600 seats in the 2010 mid terms. That number includes Congressional and State elections.
> Next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midterms are meaningless.  In nearly every midterm, the incumbant party loses seats...
> 
> A lot of those goons who got in in 2010 are going right back out in 2012.   Joe Walsh, deadbeat dad, hypocrite and phony who happens to represent my district is going down in November, and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was in the Reserves with the woman he's gonna lose to, btw.
Click to expand...


I didn't vote for Duckworth in 2006, because I felt that she was somewhat vague on what she was going to do if she got to Congress, and because she didn't actually live in the district at the time. (Also, as I said, I used to be a lot more Right Wing). 

Since then they moved my town out of that district and into the one represented by that stain, Walsh.   So oddly, here I am in a position of having to vote for two Democrats at the top of the ballot because the GOP can't seem to find good candidates.


----------



## JoeB131

Getting back on point here... 

Even before the Fluke Outrage...

Rush Limbaugh Takes a Hit as Ratings Crater 33% | The Wrap Media



> Rush Limbaugh's rants against Obama-care and the great birth certificate controversy of 2011 have done nothing to lift the rightwing bomb thrower in the ratings.
> 
> Limbaugh's ratings fell 33 percent from October, according to a new study from Arbitron.
> 
> He's not the only ultra-conservative talk show host with listener-ship issues. Sean Hannity's afternoon show slid 28 percent from last fall, according to Crain's Business.




Ah, but don't worry, calling Sandra a nasty name definitely helped him out... right? 

Limbaugh takes post-Fluke ratings hit - POLITICO.com



> By DYLAN BYERS |
> 5/21/12 8:48 AM EDT
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh took a significant ratings hit in some key radio markets last month in the wake of the Sandra Fluke controversy.
> 
> The conservative radio host's ratings fell 27 percent in the key 25-54 demo in New York City, 31 percent in Houston-Galveston, 40 percent in Seattle-Tacoma, and 35 percent in Jacksonville, according to a selection of the March 29-April 25 Arbitron ratings provided by an industry source.
> 
> Limbaugh's detractors attribute the losses to a rejection of the show following his controversial comments about the Georgetown law student.



Like I said, ratings won't be what does Limbaugh in.  What will do Limbaugh in is when his Corporate Masters decided they need someone less repulsive to talk working folks out of their own best interests.... someone like Mr. Huckabee.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> Getting back on point here...
> 
> Even before the Fluke Outrage...
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Takes a Hit as Ratings Crater 33% | The Wrap Media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh's rants against Obama-care and the great birth certificate controversy of 2011 have done nothing to lift the rightwing bomb thrower in the ratings.
> 
> Limbaugh's ratings fell 33 percent from October, according to a new study from Arbitron.
> 
> He's not the only ultra-conservative talk show host with listener-ship issues. Sean Hannity's afternoon show slid 28 percent from last fall, according to Crain's Business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but don't worry, calling Sandra a nasty name definitely helped him out... right?
> 
> Limbaugh takes post-Fluke ratings hit - POLITICO.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By DYLAN BYERS |
> 5/21/12 8:48 AM EDT
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh took a significant ratings hit in some key radio markets last month in the wake of the Sandra Fluke controversy.
> 
> The conservative radio host's ratings fell 27 percent in the key 25-54 demo in New York City, 31 percent in Houston-Galveston, 40 percent in Seattle-Tacoma, and 35 percent in Jacksonville, according to a selection of the March 29-April 25 Arbitron ratings provided by an industry source.
> 
> Limbaugh's detractors attribute the losses to a rejection of the show following his controversial comments about the Georgetown law student.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, ratings won't be what does Limbaugh in.  What will do Limbaugh in is when his Corporate Masters decided they need someone less repulsive to talk working folks out of their own best interests.... someone like Mr. Huckabee.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqFNLn07Fu0]The Rush Limbaugh Show Theme Song - My City Was Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting back on point here...
> 
> Even before the Fluke Outrage...
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Takes a Hit as Ratings Crater 33% | The Wrap Media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh's rants against Obama-care and the great birth certificate controversy of 2011 have done nothing to lift the rightwing bomb thrower in the ratings.
> 
> Limbaugh's ratings fell 33 percent from October, according to a new study from Arbitron.
> 
> He's not the only ultra-conservative talk show host with listener-ship issues. Sean Hannity's afternoon show slid 28 percent from last fall, according to Crain's Business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but don't worry, calling Sandra a nasty name definitely helped him out... right?
> 
> Limbaugh takes post-Fluke ratings hit - POLITICO.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By DYLAN BYERS |
> 5/21/12 8:48 AM EDT
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh took a significant ratings hit in some key radio markets last month in the wake of the Sandra Fluke controversy.
> 
> The conservative radio host's ratings fell 27 percent in the key 25-54 demo in New York City, 31 percent in Houston-Galveston, 40 percent in Seattle-Tacoma, and 35 percent in Jacksonville, according to a selection of the March 29-April 25 Arbitron ratings provided by an industry source.
> 
> Limbaugh's detractors attribute the losses to a rejection of the show following his controversial comments about the Georgetown law student.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, ratings won't be what does Limbaugh in.  What will do Limbaugh in is when his Corporate Masters decided they need someone less repulsive to talk working folks out of their own best interests.... someone like Mr. Huckabee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqFNLn07Fu0]The Rush Limbaugh Show Theme Song - My City Was Gone - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


JoeB obviously didn't read the whole story that he linked, or he would never have posted it.  It actually explains the anomaly used to claim Limbaugh lost audience when in fact, his steady ratings are up when compared to the pre-Sandra Fluke bruhaha.


----------



## PredFan

That's weird, I was listening to Rush yesterday and he had commefcials, too many in fact for my taste.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Foxfyre said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting back on point here...
> 
> Even before the Fluke Outrage...
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Takes a Hit as Ratings Crater 33% | The Wrap Media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but don't worry, calling Sandra a nasty name definitely helped him out... right?
> 
> Limbaugh takes post-Fluke ratings hit - POLITICO.com
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, ratings won't be what does Limbaugh in.  What will do Limbaugh in is when his Corporate Masters decided they need someone less repulsive to talk working folks out of their own best interests.... someone like Mr. Huckabee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqFNLn07Fu0]The Rush Limbaugh Show Theme Song - My City Was Gone - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JoeB obviously didn't read the whole story that he linked, or he would never have posted it.  It actually explains the anomaly used to claim Limbaugh lost audience when in fact, his steady ratings are up when compared to the pre-Sandra Fluke bruhaha.
Click to expand...


If not Rush Limbaugh Joe B would be attacking anyone that went after obama he thinks he's so smart


----------



## Foxfyre

PredFan said:


> That's weird, I was listening to Rush yesterday and he had commefcials, too many in fact for my taste.



Yup.  When you have the #1 highest rated radio program that runs in a time slot in which many people of a certain demographic are most likely to be listening, most folks with a product or service or brand name to sell really don't give a flying fig what Rush's politics or personality quirks are.  They are looking to reach audience, and the Limbaugh program provides one for them to sell to.


----------



## EriktheRed

JoeB131 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Midterms are meaningless.  In nearly every midterm, the incumbant party loses seats...
> 
> A lot of those goons who got in in 2010 are going right back out in 2012.   Joe Walsh, deadbeat dad, hypocrite and phony who happens to represent my district is going down in November, and good riddance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the Reserves with the woman he's gonna lose to, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Duckworth in 2006, because I felt that she was somewhat vague on what she was going to do if she got to Congress, and because she didn't actually live in the district at the time. (Also, as I said, I used to be a lot more Right Wing).
> 
> Since then they moved my town out of that district and into the one represented by that stain, Walsh.   So oddly, here I am in a position of having to vote for two Democrats at the top of the ballot because the GOP can't seem to find good candidates.
Click to expand...


Hell, MY district just became a Republican sinkhole. We don't even *have* a Dem challenger this year.


----------



## Meister

EriktheRed said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the Reserves with the woman he's gonna lose to, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Duckworth in 2006, because I felt that she was somewhat vague on what she was going to do if she got to Congress, and because she didn't actually live in the district at the time. (Also, as I said, I used to be a lot more Right Wing).
> 
> Since then they moved my town out of that district and into the one represented by that stain, Walsh.   So oddly, here I am in a position of having to vote for two Democrats at the top of the ballot because the GOP can't seem to find good candidates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell, MY district just became a Republican sinkhole. We don't even *have* a Dem challenger this year.
Click to expand...


It wasn't that long ago where the left wing nuts (not you) was saying the Republican party is dead.


----------



## Foxfyre

Meister said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Duckworth in 2006, because I felt that she was somewhat vague on what she was going to do if she got to Congress, and because she didn't actually live in the district at the time. (Also, as I said, I used to be a lot more Right Wing).
> 
> Since then they moved my town out of that district and into the one represented by that stain, Walsh.   So oddly, here I am in a position of having to vote for two Democrats at the top of the ballot because the GOP can't seem to find good candidates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, MY district just became a Republican sinkhole. We don't even *have* a Dem challenger this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't that long ago where the left wing nuts (not you) was saying the Republican party is dead.
Click to expand...




First God.
Then the GOP.
And now Rush.

They might get one right one of these days if they keep trying though.


----------



## EriktheRed

Meister said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Duckworth in 2006, because I felt that she was somewhat vague on what she was going to do if she got to Congress, and because she didn't actually live in the district at the time. (Also, as I said, I used to be a lot more Right Wing).
> 
> Since then they moved my town out of that district and into the one represented by that stain, Walsh.   So oddly, here I am in a position of having to vote for two Democrats at the top of the ballot because the GOP can't seem to find good candidates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, MY district just became a Republican sinkhole. We don't even *have* a Dem challenger this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't that long ago where the left wing nuts (not you) was saying the Republican party is dead.
Click to expand...


Damn right I wasn't. Thing is, though, the situation with my neck of the woods is due to Dems in this state gerrymandering some Republican districts out of existence. Personally, I don't agree at all with this and wish all states would do what California supposedly did with redistricting. It's just nuts the way some of these districts (like mine) are shaped.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

&#8216;Forget The Anger, Reason Is Back&#8217; &#8211; Philadelphia Station Replaces Limbaugh | Addicting Info

What the crazy rw's don't get is that listeners objecting to lushbo - OR - radio stations dropping his garbage from their programming is their right. 

Just as its lushbo's right to lie every time he opens his enormous mouth.

oops - not EVERY time. To be fair, most of the time, when he opens his mouth, he's shoving food in that disgusting maw. 

Dittoheads -- If you like mindless hate, listen to lushbo. Its your right and you have my permission.


----------



## signelect

Rush is not worth our time.  We assume that we can make intelligent comments and people will think and analysis what is being said.  Rush's listeners for the most part just react to the red neck BS that he puts out.  If he was 1/2 has smart as he claims he is we would not be talking about him.  His sponsor are finally getting the message.


----------



## beagle9

When are you all (who worry like worry warts) going to quite beating on a dead horse finally ? Rush is alive and well on talk radio, just like all the other bullcrap artist that are in the media, and who are on talk radio as well. They all are still alive and well for which we listen to constantly till this day on these channels, so if ya don't like what the man says, then quit ease dropping on him out of fear, I mean what then, is it because you worry that he may de-rail the liberal Demon-Crat agenda by some chance, is that what it is ? Your worries may mean that he is being highly affective in that respect, and that keeps you all (who worry about it) on your toes trying to somehow do damage control daily as he speaks. It's the same for those who are also a part of MSNBC and/or NPR etc. whom will stand behind the liberal agenda, and you do this unto your very utter destruction just as well, so whoooopie, it's one two three what are we fighting for, don't ask me I don't give a ram, the next stop is Afghanistan, and it's five six seven open up the pearly gates, yeah I don't know why I wonder why, "whoooopie" where all gonna die.... B )

PS. The Muslim brotherhood in Egyt, and what Obama has promoted early on within all of that mess in Egyt, may just be his unraveling finally upon the world stage/theater, and especially back home here with us.   People may want to do a tally on all events that has taken place since Obama has been elected, and then figure up the score card afterwards. This Egyt thing is very disturbing now, and I hope this administration hasn't empowered the wrong people around the world, by thinking that we all should live in this blind state of ignorance and mindset anymore, I mean when dealing with the world and each other within it. 

Obama may prove to be one of the biggest mistakes this nation has ever made in electing a President, and that is sad is what it is, and it just shows how far off of the rails we have actually run now, and this if proven by the score figured out and then given him afterwards. Let the chips fall where they may, and then just deal with it..


----------



## JoeB131

Foxfyre said:


> JoeB obviously didn't read the whole story that he linked, or he would never have posted it.  It actually explains the anomaly used to claim Limbaugh lost audience when in fact, his steady ratings are up when compared to the pre-Sandra Fluke bruhaha.



Ummmm.... okay.  You want  to keep pretending that... maybe you need to take some lessons from this guy..


----------



## thereisnospoon

Foxfyre said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting back on point here...
> 
> Even before the Fluke Outrage...
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Takes a Hit as Ratings Crater 33% | The Wrap Media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but don't worry, calling Sandra a nasty name definitely helped him out... right?
> 
> Limbaugh takes post-Fluke ratings hit - POLITICO.com
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, ratings won't be what does Limbaugh in.  What will do Limbaugh in is when his Corporate Masters decided they need someone less repulsive to talk working folks out of their own best interests.... someone like Mr. Huckabee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqFNLn07Fu0]The Rush Limbaugh Show Theme Song - My City Was Gone - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JoeB obviously didn't read the whole story that he linked, or he would never have posted it.  It actually explains the anomaly used to claim Limbaugh lost audience when in fact, his steady ratings are up when compared to the pre-Sandra Fluke bruhaha.
Click to expand...


Job posted what he claims are Arbitron numbers. He failed to post the links so we could see for ourselves. 
Now, a little back ground on ratings. Radio ratings are measure in 15 minute segments.
Typically, the ratings are taken at regular intervals for an individual program. And then others are taken during a radio station's programming day. Focus is on morning and afternoon drive hours.  
The point is, anyone can take ratings and pick them apart or as some say "cherry pick" the ratings to skew the results of the study one way or another.
If Joe B was being honest, he'd post the links to the numbers he posted and leave it at that.
Now, it is entirely possible that Limbaugh's ratings took a hit right after the "slut" thing. 
But as that story faded from the news cycle, so Limbaugh's ratings returned to normal.
So what.
This thread is about as useful as tits on a bull.


----------



## thereisnospoon

luddly.neddite said:


> Forget The Anger, Reason Is Back  Philadelphia Station Replaces Limbaugh | Addicting Info
> 
> What the crazy rw's don't get is that listeners objecting to lushbo - OR - radio stations dropping his garbage from their programming is their right.
> 
> Just as its lushbo's right to lie every time he opens his enormous mouth.
> 
> oops - not EVERY time. To be fair, most of the time, when he opens his mouth, he's shoving food in that disgusting maw.
> 
> Dittoheads -- If you like mindless hate, listen to lushbo. Its your right and you have my permission.


So this "rock the slut vote" wench is crowing about Limbaugh's show allegedly being dropped by a Philly station. Meanwhile the slut voter fails to tell the whole story.
Of course this shit was found on some silly feminist blog...
Truth is most of the time stations elect to not write new deal with shows. A show with the power to get rating such as Limbaugh's usually get's picked up by another station in the same market. This happened almost immediately.
Your post is a FAIL!
Oh....home page to http://www.rushlimbaugh.com/...........Guess your little hussy's hissy fit was a bunch of shit. LOL


----------



## JoeB131

thereisnospoon said:


> Job posted what he claims are Arbitron numbers. He failed to post the links so we could see for ourselves.
> Now, a little back ground on ratings. Radio ratings are measure in 15 minute segments.
> Typically, the ratings are taken at regular intervals for an individual program. And then others are taken during a radio station's programming day. Focus is on morning and afternoon drive hours.
> The point is, anyone can take ratings and pick them apart or as some say "cherry pick" the ratings to skew the results of the study one way or another.
> If Joe B was being honest, he'd post the links to the numbers he posted and leave it at that.
> Now, it is entirely possible that Limbaugh's ratings took a hit right after the "slut" thing.
> But as that story faded from the news cycle, so Limbaugh's ratings returned to normal.
> So what.
> This thread is about as useful as tits on a bull.



But yet you have a lot invested in it, don't you?  

What would your life be like if you didn't have Limbaugh validating your hate every day?  YOu might actually have to take responsibiilty for your own life.


----------



## thereisnospoon

JoeB131 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Job posted what he claims are Arbitron numbers. He failed to post the links so we could see for ourselves.
> Now, a little back ground on ratings. Radio ratings are measure in 15 minute segments.
> Typically, the ratings are taken at regular intervals for an individual program. And then others are taken during a radio station's programming day. Focus is on morning and afternoon drive hours.
> The point is, anyone can take ratings and pick them apart or as some say "cherry pick" the ratings to skew the results of the study one way or another.
> If Joe B was being honest, he'd post the links to the numbers he posted and leave it at that.
> Now, it is entirely possible that Limbaugh's ratings took a hit right after the "slut" thing.
> But as that story faded from the news cycle, so Limbaugh's ratings returned to normal.
> So what.
> This thread is about as useful as tits on a bull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yet you have a lot invested in it, don't you?
> 
> What would your life be like if you didn't have Limbaugh validating your hate every day?  YOu might actually have to take responsibiilty for your own life.
Click to expand...


You whine like a little girl, Joe.


----------



## hjmick

So Rush is off the air now? All his sponsors bailed?


----------



## Foxfyre

thereisnospoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rush Limbaugh Show Theme Song - My City Was Gone - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB obviously didn't read the whole story that he linked, or he would never have posted it.  It actually explains the anomaly used to claim Limbaugh lost audience when in fact, his steady ratings are up when compared to the pre-Sandra Fluke bruhaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Job posted what he claims are Arbitron numbers. He failed to post the links so we could see for ourselves.
> Now, a little back ground on ratings. Radio ratings are measure in 15 minute segments.
> Typically, the ratings are taken at regular intervals for an individual program. And then others are taken during a radio station's programming day. Focus is on morning and afternoon drive hours.
> The point is, anyone can take ratings and pick them apart or as some say "cherry pick" the ratings to skew the results of the study one way or another.
> If Joe B was being honest, he'd post the links to the numbers he posted and leave it at that.
> Now, it is entirely possible that Limbaugh's ratings took a hit right after the "slut" thing.
> But as that story faded from the news cycle, so Limbaugh's ratings returned to normal.
> So what.
> This thread is about as useful as tits on a bull.
Click to expand...


What the article said, which is probably dead on balls accurate, is that Rush's ratings jumped into the stratosphere when the Sandra Fluke fiasco hit the media.  People by the millions tuned in to see what he was saying.

And then as it became obvious that it was much ado about nothing, and there was no new red meat to be had, the folks who hadn't been tuning in much before stopped tuning in again causing a severe drop in listeners back to pretty close where Rush had been before.

Dishonest Rush critics naturally didn't portray this as what is was but tried to hurt Rush by clainming he had lost millions of listeners because of Sandra Fluke.

Actually the steady listeners settled in at a slightly higher level than they did before as folks who tuned in out of curiosity were rehooked on the program at least for now.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

> ... Rush's ratings jumped into the stratosphere when the Sandra Fluke fiasco hit the media. People by the millions tuned in to see what he was saying ...



Anyone remember when the dog attacked a woman named Diane Whipple in the hallway of her apartment building? Right after that happened, the sales for that particular breed of dog skyrocketed. Unethical breeders made a bundle cranking out overbred, defective dogs with no thought of actually improving the breed but rather to capitalize on people's greed and hate. I remember that at least one country banned the breed because, although bred to be livestock dogs, they were used primarily for fighting. 

Anyway, that's what all the hoopla about lushbo makes me think of. 

There are those who will listen to lushbo BECAUSE he offers nothing worthwhile, just lots and lots of lies and hate. 

Others will want him shut down and shut up. 

Thing is, there are always going to be people who want to cause unrest and distrust.  There will always be another fat, drug and alcohol addicted lying SOB to replace lushbo and there will always be dittoheads who believe every lie he utters. 

Same with fux, btw.

If we want to hurt them, ignore them.


----------



## beagle9

luddly.neddite said:


> ... Rush's ratings jumped into the stratosphere when the Sandra Fluke fiasco hit the media. People by the millions tuned in to see what he was saying ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember when the dog attacked a woman named Diane Whipple in the hallway of her apartment building? Right after that happened, the sales for that particular breed of dog skyrocketed. Unethical breeders made a bundle cranking out overbred, defective dogs with no thought of actually improving the breed but rather to capitalize on people's greed and hate. I remember that at least one country banned the breed because, although bred to be livestock dogs, they were used primarily for fighting.
> 
> Anyway, that's what all the hoopla about lushbo makes me think of.
> 
> There are those who will listen to lushbo BECAUSE he offers nothing worthwhile, just lots and lots of lies and hate.
> 
> Others will want him shut down and shut up.
> 
> Thing is, there are always going to be people who want to cause unrest and distrust.  There will always be another fat, drug and alcohol addicted lying SOB to replace lushbo and there will always be dittoheads who believe every lie he utters.
> 
> Same with fux, btw.
> 
> If we want to hurt them, ignore them.
Click to expand...

The liberals are to afraid to ignore him, because the Limbaughs and Hannity's of the nation may just get the upper upper hand on them again, and that is what liberals are so afraid of, and so they will tune in daily in order to listen to the ones they fear, in hopes to somehow counter them on the most important political issues being talked about everyday in this nation.. It's the same reason that conservatives know exactly what the liberals are doing on a daily basis just as well (by tuning in also).....


----------



## thereisnospoon

luddly.neddite said:


> ... Rush's ratings jumped into the stratosphere when the Sandra Fluke fiasco hit the media. People by the millions tuned in to see what he was saying ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember when the dog attacked a woman named Diane Whipple in the hallway of her apartment building? Right after that happened, the sales for that particular breed of dog skyrocketed. Unethical breeders made a bundle cranking out overbred, defective dogs with no thought of actually improving the breed but rather to capitalize on people's greed and hate. I remember that at least one country banned the breed because, although bred to be livestock dogs, they were used primarily for fighting.
> 
> Anyway, that's what all the hoopla about lushbo makes me think of.
> 
> There are those who will listen to lushbo BECAUSE he offers nothing worthwhile, just lots and lots of lies and hate.
> 
> Others will want him shut down and shut up.
> 
> Thing is, there are always going to be people who want to cause unrest and distrust.  There will always be another fat, drug and alcohol addicted lying SOB to replace lushbo and there will always be dittoheads who believe every lie he utters.
> 
> Same with fux, btw.
> 
> If we want to hurt them, ignore them.
Click to expand...

You go ahead and do that. Who cares about you anyway.
Go listen to Ed Shultz.
Unlike you, I welcome an opposing viewpoint. I don't listen to Shultz because his show is not available in this market. In fact his show is heard on just 6 stations, all low power and only one in a major market( Atlanta) in the south east.
Hate......Now, do you really want to go there?
Do you read what you post?


----------



## thereisnospoon

luddly.neddite said:


> ... Rush's ratings jumped into the stratosphere when the Sandra Fluke fiasco hit the media. People by the millions tuned in to see what he was saying ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember when the dog attacked a woman named Diane Whipple in the hallway of her apartment building? Right after that happened, the sales for that particular breed of dog skyrocketed. Unethical breeders made a bundle cranking out overbred, defective dogs with no thought of actually improving the breed but rather to capitalize on people's greed and hate. I remember that at least one country banned the breed because, although bred to be livestock dogs, they were used primarily for fighting.
> 
> Anyway, that's what all the hoopla about lushbo makes me think of.
> 
> There are those who will listen to lushbo BECAUSE he offers nothing worthwhile, just lots and lots of lies and hate.
> 
> Others will want him shut down and shut up.
> 
> Thing is, there are always going to be people who want to cause unrest and distrust.  There will always be another fat, drug and alcohol addicted lying SOB to replace lushbo and there will always be dittoheads who believe every lie he utters.
> 
> Same with fux, btw.
> 
> If we want to hurt them, ignore them.
Click to expand...

Fact is people will listen to a radio host they despise for more time that for those who like the host. 
In each instance, they want to hear what the host has to say next.


----------

